# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Associëren

## Petra717

We hebben allemaal onze eigen assocïaties, sommige zijn persoonlijk anderen zijn eigenlijk heel algmeen. Associaties op woorden ligt soms dicht bij de (persoonlijke)symboliek van het woord. 

Er is al veel onderzoek verricht naar de verschillende associaties die mensen 
met woorden hebben. Wat voor een gevoel geeft een woord de ander, hoe komt het dat het voor veel al zo verschillend zijn? Is er een verklaring voor?
Een echte structuur is er nog niet gevonden. 

_Associeren kan iedereen, dus wij ook! Waarom zullen we het eens proberen?_ 

Iedereen die wil schrijft één woord op wat er in hem/haar op komt met betrekking tot het laatst gegeven woord. Zo gaat we dus telkens op de ander in. 

om op het laatste woord van de ander in te gaan... zo onstaat er een hele reeks van woorden die op een bepaalde manier met elkaar in verband staan...

_Dus even een voorbeeld: 
Gezondheid - niezen

Niezen- verkoudheid

verkoudheid - kou_

Laten we met het woord beginnen wat bij deze site past: 

_gezondheid_

Groetjes 
petra

ps. Op een andere site heb ik gemerkt dat associëren soms erg dicht bij jezelf komt. Dat je op deze manier soms achter dingen komt, die vragen om extra aandacht en/of die wel zou willen toelichten. Daarom wil hier graag ook een toelichting topic openen.

----------


## Petra717

gezondheid - niezen

----------


## Agnes574

*niezen-je Grieperig Voelen*

----------


## Petra717

je grieperig voelen - ziek

----------


## Agnes574

aha Petra..nu vat ik 'm!!!

*ZIEK-PIJN*

----------


## visje

pijn - liefde

----------


## Agnes574

*liefde-vertrouwen*

----------


## visje

vertrouwen - kracht

----------


## Petra717

kracht -innerlijk 
(zie toelichting topic)

----------


## Agnes574

*innerlijk-rust*

----------


## Petra717

rust - stilte

----------


## visje

stilte - zwijgzaamheid

----------


## Petra717

zwijgzaamheid -masker

----------


## visje

masker - angst

----------


## Agnes574

*angst-laag Zelfvertrouwen*

----------


## Earth

Laag zelfvertrouwen - depressiviteit

----------


## Petra717

depressiviteit - insolement

----------


## visje1

isolement - ritueel


Ps,ik ben dezelfde als visje.
Kon op me naam visje niks meer typen,
dus nieuwe naam met visje1 moeten maken:S

----------


## Felice

ritueel- veel water drinken

----------


## visje1

veel water drinken - dorstig

----------


## Earth

Dorstig - Bloeddorstig :O

----------


## Agnes574

*bloeddorstig-wraakgevoelens*

----------


## Petra717

wraakgevoelens - helpt je niet verder

----------


## Earth

Dat is geen 1 woord :| :P

helpt je niet verder - niet-MediCity.nl  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Niet MEDICITY-geen steun

----------


## visje1

geen steun - eenzaamheid

----------


## Petra717

eenzaamheid - verleden

----------


## Felice

Verleden-vooruitkijken

----------


## Felice

vooruitkijken-niet omkijken

----------


## Petra717

@ Felice, volgende keer graag even wachten tot er een ander gereageerd heeft op je woord, voordat je zelf een nieuw woord plaatst :Smile: . 

Niet omkijken - toekomst

----------


## visje1

toekomst - vreugde

----------


## Petra717

vreugde - openheid

----------


## Dimitri

openheid - hulp

----------


## Petra717

hulp - psychologe

----------


## Dimitri

psychologie - opluchting

----------


## Petra717

opluchting - blijdschap

----------


## Felice

blijdschap-verwondering

----------


## Petra717

verwondering - telepathie

----------


## Felice

telepathie-afstemming

----------


## Petra717

afstemming - kleding

----------


## becky

kleding - humeur

----------


## Petra717

humeur - wisselend

----------


## Agnes574

*wisselend-ziekteverloop*

----------


## Petra717

Ziekte verloop - acceptatie
(zie toelichting)

----------


## Agnes574

*acceptatie-berusting*

----------


## visje1

berusting - voldoening

----------


## Petra717

voldoening - voldoende?

----------


## visje1

voldoende? - tevreden

----------


## Petra717

Tevreden - nieuwe psychologe :Smile:

----------


## becky

nieuwe psychologe - opnieuw beginnen

----------


## Agnes574

*opnieuw Beginnen-frustrerend*

----------


## Petra717

frusterend - vicieuze cirkel

----------


## visje1

vicieuze cirkel - doorbreken

----------


## Petra717

doorbreken - kost tijd

----------


## becky

kost tijd - vermoeiend

----------


## Petra717

vermoeiend - emoties

----------


## Dimitri

emoties - blijheid

----------


## Felice

blijheid-verdriet

----------


## Agnes574

*verdriet-emoties verwerken*

----------


## Petra717

emoties verwerken - kost tijd

----------


## Agnes574

*kost tijd-geduld hebben*

----------


## Felice

geduld hebben-moeilijk

----------


## Petra717

moeilijk - pfff..

----------


## Agnes574

Pfff-zuchten

----------


## Petra717

zuchten - moe

----------


## Agnes574

Moe-slapen

----------


## Felice

slapen/winterslaap

----------


## Agnes574

winterslaap-winterdip

----------


## Felice

winterdip-donkere dagen

----------


## visje1

Donkere dagen - sfeer

----------


## Petra717

sfeer - warmte

----------


## visje1

warmte - liefde

----------


## Petra717

liefde - a thousand ways
(duizend manieren)

----------


## Agnes574

duizend manieren-de juiste zoeken

----------


## Petra717

de juiste zoeken - welke

----------


## visje1

welke - gevoel

----------


## Petra717

gevoel - volgen

----------


## visje1

volgen - de juiste weg

----------


## Petra717

de juiste weg - je hart

----------


## visje1

je hart - doet leven

----------


## Petra717

doet leven - happyness

----------


## visje1

happyness - vriend

----------


## Petra717

vriend - warmte

----------


## Felice

warmte-koude

----------


## Petra717

koude - hardheid

----------


## visje1

hardheid - oplosbaar

----------


## Petra717

oplosbaar - opblaasbaar

----------


## Felice

opblaasbaar-boot

----------


## Petra717

boot - varen

----------


## becky

varen - kou

----------


## Petra717

kou - winter

----------


## Agnes574

Winter-winterkwaaltjes

----------


## Petra717

winterkwaaltjes - snel zomer!

----------


## Felice

snel zomer-hoop!

----------


## Agnes574

hoop-moed

----------


## Petra717

moed - kracht
**** toelichting topic

----------


## Felice

kracht-leven!

----------


## Dimitri

Leven - school

----------


## Agnes574

school-mooiste tijd van je leven!

----------


## Petra717

mooiste tijd van je leven - genieten!!!

----------


## Dimitri

genieten - vakantie

----------


## Agnes574

vakantie-ontspannen

----------


## Petra717

ontspannen - veilig voelen

----------


## Agnes574

veilig voelen-geborgenheid

----------


## Petra717

geborgenheid - gevoel

----------


## Felice

gevoel-emoties

----------


## Agnes574

emoties-verwerking

----------


## Petra717

verwerking - strijd

----------


## Agnes574

strijd-vermoeiend

----------


## Petra717

Vermoeiend- school

----------


## visje1

school - verleden tijd

----------


## Petra717

verleden tijd - hiding

----------


## becky

hiding - masker

----------


## Petra717

masker - veilig

----------


## Agnes574

veilig-bescherming

----------


## Petra717

bescherming - moed

----------


## Felice

Moed- groeien (in lef)

----------


## Petra717

groeien (in Lef) - vooruitgang

----------


## Felice

vooruitgang-dóórgaan

----------


## crestfallensoul

dóórgaan - verbrand_bruggen

----------


## Felice

verbrand_bruggen / geen weg terug

----------


## Petra717

geen weg terug - toch beleven **

----------


## Dimitri

toch beleven - dwang

----------


## Petra717

dwang - moet

----------


## Dimitri

moet - tegen je zin in iets doen

----------


## Petra717

tegen je zin in iets doen - soms nodig

----------


## crestfallensoul

Soms nodig - even tijd voor jezelf

----------


## Petra717

even tijd voor jezelf - inplannen **

----------


## Agnes574

inplannen-organiseren

----------


## Petra717

organiseren - examen

----------


## Agnes574

examen-test

----------


## Petra717

test - test test... ***

----------


## Agnes574

test, test ...-beproeving

----------


## Petra717

beproeving - mmmm lekker

----------


## Agnes574

mmmm lekker-chocolade

----------


## Petra717

Chocolade - vrouwen

----------


## Agnes574

vrouwen-gevoelig

----------


## Petra717

gevoelig - verleden

----------


## Agnes574

verleden-bagage

----------


## Petra717

bagage - hele grote rugzak :S

----------


## Agnes574

hele grote rugzak-veel mee te dragen

----------


## Petra717

veel mee te dragen - lange vakantie

----------


## Agnes574

lange vakantie-goed uitrusten

----------


## Petra717

goed uitrusten - opladen

----------


## Agnes574

opladen-batterij

----------


## becky

batterij - kapot

----------


## Petra717

batterij - digitale camera

Oeps tegelijk overnieuw! 
kapot - digitale camera ***

----------


## Agnes574

digitale camera-momenten vastleggen

----------


## Petra717

momenten vastleggen - foto

----------


## Agnes574

foto-herinnering

----------


## Petra717

herinnering - pijnlijk

----------


## Agnes574

pijnlijk-zere rug

----------


## visje1

zere rug - rust nemen

----------


## Agnes574

rust nemen-ontspannen

----------


## Petra717

ontspannen - lukt nu niet :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

lukt nu niet-probleem

----------


## crestfallensoul

Probleem - oplossing

----------


## Petra717

oplossing - zoeken

----------


## crestfallensoul

zoeken - vinden

----------


## Agnes574

vinden-opluchting

----------


## Petra717

opluchting - nieuwe psych

----------


## Agnes574

nieuwe psych-nieuwe behandeling

----------


## Petra717

nieuwe behandeling - feeling right

----------


## crestfallensoul

feeling right - frisse moed

----------


## Agnes574

frisse moed-hoop

----------


## Petra717

hoop - kracht

----------


## crestfallensoul

kracht - sterk (opbouwend)

----------


## Agnes574

sterk (opbouwend)-zelfvertrouwen

----------


## Petra717

zelfvertrouwen - groeien

----------


## Dimitri

Groeien - jeugd

----------


## Petra717

Jeugd - Violence

----------


## Agnes574

violence(geweld)-nutteloos

----------


## Petra717

nutteloos -zinloos

----------


## crestfallensoul

zinloos - opgeven

----------


## Petra717

opgeven - Nationale kampioenschappen FloralBridelWork Italië **

----------


## Letje999

Opgeven - herstarten

----------


## crestfallensoul

herstarten - nieuw begin

----------


## Agnes574

nieuw begin-nieuwe kans

----------


## Petra717

nieuwe kans -uitdaging

----------


## Dimitri

uitdaging - wedstrijd

----------


## Felice

wedstrijd-faalangst

----------


## Agnes574

faalangst-peptalk

----------


## Petra717

peptalk - vrolijk

----------


## Dimitri

Vrolijk - vrienden om je heen

----------


## Petra717

vrienden om je heen - belangrijk!!!

----------


## Dimitri

Belangrijk!!! - school

----------


## Felice

school- levensschool!

----------


## Dimitri

levensschool (wat is dit?) - saai

----------


## Felice

saai-boeiend

----------


## Agnes574

boeiend-ervaringen uitwisselen

----------


## Petra717

ervaringen uitwisselen - uitdaging

----------


## Felice

uitdaging-groei

----------


## Petra717

groei - plant

----------


## Dimitri

plant - natuur

----------


## Petra717

natuur -natuurlijk

----------


## Agnes574

natuurlijk-produkten op basis van planten

----------


## Petra717

producten op basis van planten - gezonder!!

----------


## Agnes574

gezonder!!-je beter voelen!!

----------


## Petra717

je beter voelen - de maxx!

----------


## Agnes574

de maxx!-lekker veel slapen en niets doen!!

----------


## Petra717

lekker veel slapen en niets doen!! - rust :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  
Eummm wel in de buurt van 1 woord blijven, agg :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

rust-pauze
sorry lieve Petra!  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

pauze - inlassen

----------


## Agnes574

inlassen-tijd maken

----------


## Petra717

tijd maken - inplannen

----------


## Agnes574

inplannen-organiseren
...hebben we dit al niet 's gehad...of geeft dat niet..

----------


## Petra717

organiseren - werken

----------


## Agnes574

werken-verdienen

----------


## Petra717

verdienen - waardering

----------


## Agnes574

waardering-schouderklopje

----------


## Petra717

schouderklopje - figuurlijk

----------


## Agnes574

figuurlijk-niet echt

----------


## becky

niet echt - droom

----------


## Agnes574

droom-nachtmerrie

----------


## Petra717

nachtmerrie - herbelevingen :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

herbelevingen-pijnlijk

----------


## Petra717

pijnlijk - in vinger knippen

----------


## Agnes574

in vinger knippen-pleister

----------


## Petra717

pleister- verbandtrommel

----------


## becky

verbandtrommel - bloed

----------


## Petra717

bloed - rood

----------


## Agnes574

rood-liefde

----------


## Petra717

liefde -trouw

----------


## Agnes574

trouw-vertrouwen

----------


## Felice

vertrouwen-integriteit

----------


## Petra717

integriteit - vraagteken

----------


## Agnes574

vraagteken-boek

----------


## Petra717

boek - lezen

----------


## Agnes574

lezen-kennis opdoen

----------


## Dimitri

kennis opdoen - nieuwe dingen

----------


## Agnes574

nieuwe dingen-ontdekken

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ontdekken - Reizen

----------


## Agnes574

reizen-cultuur

----------


## Petra717

cultuur - genieten

----------


## Agnes574

genieten-samenzijn

----------


## Petra717

samen zijn - prettig voelen

----------


## Agnes574

prettig voelen-gezellig

----------


## crestfallensoul

gezellig - open haard

----------


## Agnes574

open haard-warmte

Hier brandt de open haard  :Wink:

----------


## crestfallensoul

warmte - liefde geven

----------


## Agnes574

liefde geven-liefde krijgen

----------


## Petra717

liefde krijgen -wederzijdse gevoelens

----------


## Agnes574

wederzijdse gevoelens-sterke band

----------


## Felice

sterke band-loslaten

----------


## Agnes574

loslaten-vervelende herinneringen

----------


## crestfallensoul

vervelende herinneringen - depresief

----------


## Agnes574

depressief-neerslachtig

----------


## Petra717

neerslachtig - ziek zijn

----------


## crestfallensoul

ziek zijn - pilletje nemen

----------


## Petra717

pilletje nemen - mag niet :Mad:  **

----------


## Agnes574

mag niet-verboden

----------


## Petra717

verboden - verbieden

----------


## Agnes574

verbieden-ouders

----------


## Petra717

ouders - wat moet je ermee?

----------


## Agnes574

wat moet je ermee?-uitzoeken

----------


## Petra717

uitzoeken - kon dat maar :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

kon dat maar :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  -alles kan

----------


## Petra717

alles kan - Zandokan

----------


## Agnes574

Zandokan-muziek
(haha...opgezocht!)

----------


## Dimitri

muziek - emotioneel

----------


## Agnes574

emotioneel-gevoelens

----------


## Dimitri

gevoelens - verliefdheid

----------


## Agnes574

verliefdheid-vlinders  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitri

vlinders - tropisch bos

----------


## crestfallensoul

tropisch bos - safari

----------


## Dimitri

safari - giraf

----------


## Agnes574

giraf-lange nek  :Wink:

----------


## crestfallensoul

lange nek - efteling

----------


## Agnes574

hahaha...dat vind ik goed gevonden!!!  :Wink: 

efteling-sprookjes

----------


## Petra717

sprookjes - bambi

----------


## Agnes574

haha...het wordt steeds leuker hier!!!  :Smile: 

bambi-snoezig

----------


## Petra717

snoezig - lief

----------


## Agnes574

lief-jij!

----------


## Petra717

Jij! - Wij!

----------


## Agnes574

Wij-vrienden voor het leven!

----------


## Petra717

Vrienden voor het leven - prachtig gedicht!

----------


## Agnes574

prachtig gedicht-gevoelens delen

----------


## Petra717

gevoelens delen - medicity

----------


## Agnes574

MediCity-helpen

----------


## Petra717

helpen - elkaar

----------


## Felice

elkaar-licht geven

----------


## Agnes574

licht geven-kaars  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

kaars - warmte

----------


## Agnes574

Warmte-genegenheid

----------


## Petra717

genegenheid - geborgenheid

----------


## Agnes574

geborgenheid-veilig voelen

----------


## Petra717

veilig voelen - een "thuis"

----------


## Agnes574

een 'thuis'-eigen plekje

----------


## crestfallensoul

eigen plekje - slaapkamer

----------


## Agnes574

slaapkamer-snurken

----------


## crestfallensoul

snurken - watjes

----------


## Agnes574

watjes-pluizig zacht

----------


## crestfallensoul

pluizig zacht - poesje

----------


## Petra717

poesje - kater

----------


## crestfallensoul

kater - iets dat je poes mist hihihi

Kater - smorgens

----------


## Agnes574

s'morgens-wakker worden

----------


## Petra717

wakker worden - MondayMorningFeeling

----------


## Agnes574

MondayMorningFeeling-nieuwe week

----------


## Felice

nieuwe week- nieuwe kansen!

----------


## Agnes574

nieuwe kansen!-grijpen!

----------


## Felice

grijpen-loslaten

----------


## Agnes574

loslaten-afscheid nemen

----------


## crestfallensoul

afscheid nemen - vertrekken

----------


## Agnes574

vertrekken-op reis gaan

----------


## Felice

op reis gaan-het hele leven is een reis!

----------


## Agnes574

het hele leven is een reis-levensweg

----------


## Felice

levensweg-levensstroom

----------


## Agnes574

levensstroom-zuurstof

----------


## crestfallensoul

zuurstof - beademing

----------


## Agnes574

beademing-zuurstoftekort!

----------


## crestfallensoul

zuurstoftekort - hersendood

----------


## Agnes574

hersendood-kamerplant

----------


## crestfallensoul

kamerplant - fleurig

----------


## Agnes574

fleurig-kleuren

----------


## crestfallensoul

kleuren - kindertekening

----------


## Agnes574

kindertekening-ontwikkeling

----------


## Petra717

ontwikkeling - opgroeien

----------


## Agnes574

opgroeien-dingen ontdekken

----------


## Dimitri

dingen ontdekken - bijleren

----------


## Agnes574

bijleren-avondschool

----------


## Petra717

avondschool - blegh

----------


## Agnes574

blegh-koeientong  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

koeientong - ongelofelijk

----------


## Agnes574

ongelooflijk-mysterieus

----------


## Petra717

mysterieus - spirituaiteit

----------


## Agnes574

spiritualiteit-open geest

----------


## crestfallensoul

open geest - hypnose

----------


## Petra717

hypnose - nieuwsgierig

----------


## Agnes574

nieuwsgierig-meer willen weten

----------


## Petra717

meer willen weten - leren

----------


## Agnes574

leren-cursus volgen

----------


## crestfallensoul

cursus volgen - computerles

----------


## Agnes574

computerles-(voor mij..)een goed idee!

----------


## Felice

een goed idee-naar bed gaan

----------


## Agnes574

naar bed gaan-goede nachtrust

----------


## Felice

goede nachtrust-uitslapen

----------


## Agnes574

Uitslapen-Weekend

----------


## Petra717

weekend -werken

----------


## Agnes574

Werken-geld verdienen

----------


## Petra717

geld verdienen - nodig

----------


## Felice

nodig-rust

----------


## Petra717

rust - hard nodig

----------


## Agnes574

Hard nodig-Verlanglijstje

----------


## Petra717

verlanglijstje - feestdagen

----------


## Agnes574

Feestdagen-veel eten

----------


## Petra717

veel eten - misselijk

----------


## Agnes574

misselijk-overgeven

----------


## Petra717

overgeven - niet goed

----------


## Agnes574

niet goed-verbeteren

----------


## Petra717

verbeteren - oefenen

----------


## Agnes574

oefenen-vooruitgang boeken

----------


## Petra717

vooruitgang boeken - open stellen

----------


## Agnes574

open stellen-liefde ontvangen

----------


## Petra717

Liefde Ontvangen - Opbloeien

----------


## Agnes574

opbloeien(openbloeien)-je goed voelen  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Je goed voelen - contact met het spirituele!

----------


## Agnes574

contact met het spirituele!-paranormale gaven

----------


## Petra717

Paranormale gaven - Contact met geesten

----------


## Agnes574

Contact met geesten-BbRrrrrr...eng!

----------


## Petra717

BbRrrrrr...eng - neeej warmte vol!

----------


## Agnes574

warmtevol-knuffel

----------


## Petra717

knuffel - mag ik, nu?

----------


## Agnes574

Knuffel-genegenheid

----------


## Petra717

mag, ik nu? -bent u aan de beurt? ***

----------


## Agnes574

bent u aan de beurt?-vriendelijke verkoopster



***niet lief dat je mijn post hebt verwijderd... :Wink: 
maar 'no hard feelings'
dikke knuf Xx

----------


## Petra717

vriendelijke verkoopster - winkel

tataaaa ik heb je post niet verwijderd, maar verplaats naar de toelichting

KNuff,
pettie

----------


## Agnes574

winkel-iets leuks kopen(mjammie)


Oeps,grote sorry Petra!!!
KNUFF XxXxX

----------


## crestfallensoul

iets leuks kopen - Sinterklaas

----------


## Petra717

Sinterklaas - feestmaand ***

----------


## Agnes574

Feestmaand-commercieel

----------


## Petra717

Commercieel - Geldkraan open

----------


## Agnes574

Geldkraan open-nee;SPAREN!

----------


## Petra717

nee; SPAREN - verstandig **

----------


## Agnes574

verstandig-helder denken

----------


## Petra717

helder denken - ploink -lampje dat gaat branden-

----------


## Agnes574

lampje dat gaat branden-goed idee krijgen

----------


## Petra717

goed idee krijgen - uitvoeren!!

----------


## Agnes574

uitvoeren!!-resultaten boeken!!

----------


## Petra717

Resultaten boeken!! - pfff... EINDELIJK!!

----------


## Earth

pfff... EINDELIJK!! - opluchting

----------


## visje1

opluchting - blijdschap

----------


## Petra717

blijschap - lachen

----------


## visje1

lachen - plezier

----------


## Agnes574

plezier-binnenpretje

----------


## Felice

binnenpretje- geheimen

----------


## Agnes574

geheimen-verzwijgen

----------


## Felice

verzwijgen- horen zien en zwijgen

----------


## Agnes574

horen,zien en zwijgen-verstandig!

----------


## Petra717

verstandig - tegen gevoel in

----------


## Agnes574

tegen gevoel in-tweestrijd

----------


## crestfallensoul

tweestrijd - keuzes maken

----------


## Petra717

keuzes maken - soms lastig

----------


## crestfallensoul

soms lastig - kinderen

----------


## Agnes574

kinderen-de toekomst

----------


## Petra717

de toekomst - wazig

----------


## Agnes574

wazig-mist

----------


## Petra717

mist - onzichtig

----------


## Agnes574

onzichtig-donkere nacht

----------


## Petra717

donkere nacht - zwart

----------


## Agnes574

zwart-kleur

----------


## Petra717

kleur - not today

----------


## Agnes574

not today-morgen

----------


## crestfallensoul

morgen - komt nooit

----------


## Agnes574

komt nooit-moed houden

----------


## Felice

moed houden-altijd!

----------


## crestfallensoul

altijd - voor eeuwig

----------


## Agnes574

voor eeuwig-trouwbelofte..

----------


## crestfallensoul

trouwbelofte - ring

----------


## Agnes574

ring-cirkel

----------


## Petra717

cirkel - rond

----------


## Agnes574

rond-tennisbal

----------


## Petra717

tennisbal-sporten

----------


## Agnes574

sporten-gezond

----------


## Petra717

gezond-gezegend

----------


## Agnes574

gezegend-geluk

----------


## Petra717

geluk-kostbaar

----------


## Agnes574

kostbaar-leven

----------


## crestfallensoul

leven - pril begin

----------


## Agnes574

pril begin-verliefdheid

----------


## Petra717

Verliefdheid - Openheid

----------


## Agnes574

Openheid-kwetsbaarheid

----------


## Petra717

Kwetsbaarheid - "gezien" worden

----------


## Agnes574

"gezien" worden-betrappen

----------


## Petra717

Betrappen - Diefstal

----------


## Agnes574

Diefstal-gevangenis

----------


## Petra717

Gevangenis - "gevangen voelen"

----------


## Agnes574

"gevangen voelen"-zorgen voor verandering!

----------


## Petra717

Zorgen voor verandering - in het diepe springen!

----------


## Felice

in het diepe springen- doen!

----------


## Agnes574

doen!-kans wagen

----------


## Felice

kans wagen-durven!

----------


## Agnes574

durven!-moed bijeen rapen

----------


## Petra717

moed bijeen rapen - en dan Knallen! :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Knallen-nieuwjaar

----------


## Felice

Nieuwjaar-elke dag is een nieuw begin!

----------


## Agnes574

Elke dag is een nieuw begin-een geschenk

----------


## Petra717

een geschenk-liefde

----------


## Agnes574

liefde-onmisbaar

----------


## Dimitri

onmisbaar - vrienden

----------


## Agnes574

vrienden-steun

----------


## Dimitri

steun - troostend gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

troostend gevoel-lieve knuffel

----------


## Dimitri

lieve knuffel - prettig

----------


## Agnes574

prettig-voldoening

----------


## Felice

voldoening-geeft ruimte!

----------


## Agnes574

geeft ruimte!-opruimen

----------


## Dimitri

opruimen - werk

----------


## Agnes574

werk-computer

----------


## Felice

computer- ontspanning

----------


## Agnes574

ontspanning-goed gevoel

----------


## Felice

goed gevoel-sauna

----------


## Agnes574

sauna-zweten

----------


## Felice

zweten-afvoeren

----------


## Agnes574

afvoeren-ambulance

----------


## Felice

ambulance- sirene

----------


## Agnes574

sirene-alarm

----------


## Dimitri

alarm - brand

----------


## Agnes574

brand-vuur

----------


## Felice

vuur-liefde

----------


## Agnes574

liefde-geven en nemen

----------


## Felice

geven en nemen-doorgeven

----------


## Agnes574

doorgeven-levenservaring

----------


## Felice

levenservaring-rijk

----------


## Dimitri

rijk - villa

----------


## Felice

villa-hutje op de hei

----------


## Dimitri

htuje op de hei - relaxend rustig

----------


## Felice

relaxend rustig-sauna zonder kakelende mensen

----------


## Agnes574

sauna zonder kakelende mensen-warm en rustig

----------


## Felice

warm en rustig- in de baarmoeder

----------


## Agnes574

in de baarmoeder-pril leven

----------


## Dimitri

pril level - tsunami (of hoe schrijf je dat?)

----------


## Agnes574

tsunami-véél water

----------


## Dimitri

véél water - zwembad

----------


## Agnes574

zwembad-chloor

----------


## Dimitri

chloor - hoesten

----------


## Agnes574

hoesten-spierpijn

----------


## Felice

spierpijn- oefenen

----------


## Agnes574

oefenen-stretchen

----------


## Felice

stretchen-veerkracht

----------


## Agnes574

veerkracht-trampoline

----------


## Petra717

Trampoline - Springen

----------


## Agnes574

springen-schrikken

----------


## Petra717

schrikken - wakker

----------


## Agnes574

wakker-koude douche

----------


## Petra717

koude douche - brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

----------


## Agnes574

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-koude

----------


## Petra717

koude - winter

----------


## Agnes574

winter-gladheid

----------


## Felice

gladheid- ongelukken

----------


## Agnes574

ongelukken-files

----------


## Dimitri

files - laaaaang laaaang wachten

----------


## Agnes574

lang wachten-geduld hebben

----------


## Dimitri

geduld hebben - modelbouw

----------


## Agnes574

modelbouw-zenuwslopend

----------


## Petra717

zenuewslopend - openheid

----------


## Agnes574

openheid-duidelijkheid

----------


## Dimitri

duidelijkheid - veel uitleg

----------


## Agnes574

veel uitleg-kennis opdoen

----------


## Felice

kennis opdoen-verrijken

----------


## Petra717

verrijken - ervaring

----------


## Agnes574

ervaring-ervaringen delen

----------


## Petra717

> ervaring-ervaringen delen


Evaringen delen - Leren

----------


## Felice

leren- levenslessen

----------


## Agnes574

levenslessen-levenswijsheid

----------


## Petra717

levenswijsheid - volmaaktheid

----------


## Dimitri

volmkaatheid - perfect

----------


## Agnes574

perfect-onmogelijk

----------


## Petra717

onmogelijk - alles is mogelijk

----------


## Felice

alles is mogelijk-goed streven

----------


## Agnes574

goed streven-positief denken

----------


## Dimitri

positief denken - depresief

----------


## Agnes574

depressief-sombere gedachten

----------


## Petra717

Sombere gedachten - down

----------


## Felice

down-zingen!

----------


## Agnes574

zingen-muziek

----------


## Felice

muziek-leven!

----------


## Agnes574

leven!-ambiance!

----------


## Felice

ambinace-sfeer

----------


## Agnes574

sfeer-gezellige omgeving

----------


## Felice

gezellige omgeving- Kerstsfeer

----------


## Agnes574

kerstsfeer-gluhwein

----------


## Felice

Glühwein- wintersfeer

----------


## Agnes574

wintersfeer-wit landschap

----------


## Ziva

wit landschap-sfeerfoto's

----------


## Petra717

Sfeerfoto's - Gevoel van welbehagen

----------


## Ziva

gevoel van welbehagen-innerlijke rust

----------


## Petra717

innerlijke rust - ff zoek

----------


## Agnes574

effe zoek-terugvinden

----------


## Petra717

Terug vinden - wie zoek zult vinden

----------


## Ziva

wie zoekt zal vinden-doorzetten

----------


## Felice

doorzetten-maakt je sterk

----------


## Agnes574

maakt je sterk-volharden en zelf actie ondernemen

----------


## Petra717

Volharden en zelf actie ondernemen - jezelf waarderen!

----------


## Felice

jezelf waarderen-lach naar jezelf

----------


## Petra717

Lach naar jezelf - te vreden

----------


## Ziva

tevreden-lekker luieren

----------


## Agnes574

lekker luieren-bekomen van de lange nacht  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

bekomen van de lange nacht-frisse nieuwjaarswandeling

----------


## Agnes574

frisse nieuwjaarswandeling-goed idee!

(Heb het ook gelijk gedaan;blokje rond!)

----------


## Ziva

goed idee-gelijk uitvoeren

----------


## Felice

gelijk uitvoeren- ademhalen

----------


## Agnes574

ademhalen-longen

----------


## Felice

longen-schoon houden!

----------


## Dimitri

schoon houden - kamer

----------


## Agnes574

kamer-plek voor jezelf

----------


## Felice

plek voor jezelf-je eigen hart

----------


## Petra717

Je eigen hart - je ware thuis **

----------


## Felice

je ware thuis- je eigen Kern

----------


## Petra717

je eigen kern - vele wegen naar rome!

----------


## Agnes574

vele wegen naar Rome-navigatiesysteem  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

navigatiesysteem-Klein Duimpje

----------


## Agnes574

Klein Duimpje-Ringeling

----------


## Felice

Ringeling- grootmoeders kastje

----------


## Agnes574

grootmoeders kastje-verborgen schatten

----------


## vonneke67

Verborgen schatten-Herinneringen!

----------


## Agnes574

Herinneringen-verleden

----------


## Dimitri

vereleden - geschiedenis

----------


## Felice

geschiedenis-sporen

----------


## Agnes574

sporen-voetafdrukken

----------


## Felice

voetafdrukken-zoeken

----------


## Agnes574

zoeken-oplossing vinden

----------


## vonneke67

Oplossing vinden--Uit de DIP komen

----------


## Agnes574

uit de DIP komen-zeer veel kracht nodig!

----------


## vonneke67

zeer veel kracht nodig--fles gaat niet open

----------


## Petra717

fles gaat niet open - luchtdruk

----------


## Felice

luchtdruk-hogedrukpan

----------


## Agnes574

hogedrukpan-stomen

----------


## Felice

stomen-koken

----------


## Petra717

koken - weer plezier

----------


## vonneke67

Weer plezier.--M,n lieve vriendin zien.

----------


## Agnes574

M'n lieve vriendin zien-dikke knuffel geven

----------


## Petra717

dikke knuffel geven -geef ik terug :Wink:

----------


## Felice

geef ik terug-groeten

----------


## Agnes574

groeten-beleefd zijn

----------


## Ziva

beleefd zijn-etiquette

----------


## Agnes574

etiquette-regels

----------


## Petra717

regels - overtreden

----------


## Agnes574

overtreden-straf

----------


## Felice

straf-belonen

----------


## vonneke67

Belonen--Kinderen

----------


## Agnes574

Kinderen-de toekomst

----------


## Felice

de toekomst- wie de jeugd heeft...

----------


## Agnes574

wie de jeugd heeft..-jeugdpuistjes

----------


## Felice

jeugdpuistjes/ teatree olie

----------


## Agnes574

teatree olie-wondermiddel

----------


## Felice

wondermiddel- kusje op de zere wond

----------


## Agnes574

kusje op de zere wond-mamalief

----------


## Felice

mamalief- kusje

----------


## Agnes574

kusje-nachtzoen

----------


## Felice

nachtzoen- nachtelijke vrijpartij

----------


## Agnes574

nachtelijke vrijpartij-zweten

----------


## Petra717

zweten - warm, pfff

----------


## Agnes574

warm,pfff-zomerdag

----------


## Petra717

zomerdag - keep on smiling :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

keep on smiling-positief denken/handelen

----------


## Felice

positief denken/handelen - DOEN!

----------


## Agnes574

DOEN!-niet uitstellen

----------


## Felice

niet uitstellen- ACTIE

----------


## Petra717

ACTIE - Films

----------


## Felice

films- afleiding

----------


## Agnes574

afleiding-leuke gedachten

----------


## Petra717

leuke gedachten - fijn gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

fijn gevoel-ontspanning

----------


## Felice

ontspanning-massage

----------


## Agnes574

masage-ontspannen spieren

----------


## Felice

ontspannen spieren- betere doorbloeding

----------


## Agnes574

betere doorbloeding-geen koude voeten/handen

----------


## Felice

geen koude voeten/handen-warmte

----------


## Agnes574

warmte-haardvuur

----------


## Petra717

haardvuur - geborgenheid

----------


## savrie

geborgenheid-baarmoeder

----------


## Petra717

baarmoeder - onderzoek

----------


## becky

onderzoek - afwachten

----------


## Felice

afwachten-vertrouwen

----------


## Déylanna

vertrouwen-relatie.

----------


## savrie

relatie-band

----------


## Petra717

band - samen

----------


## savrie

samen-duo

----------


## Déylanna

duo-samenwerking

----------


## Agnes574

samenwerking-team

----------


## Déylanna

team-spelers

----------


## Agnes574

spelers-pionnen

----------


## Déylanna

pionnen-wegwerkzaamheden

----------


## Agnes574

wegwerkzaamheden - File

----------


## Petra717

file - traagheid

----------


## savrie

traagheid-nervositeit

----------


## becky

nervositeit - beven

----------


## savrie

beven-rillen

----------


## Petra717

rillen - kou

----------


## savrie

kou-trui

----------


## Déylanna

trui-warmte

----------


## savrie

warmte-gezelligheid

----------


## Déylanna

gezelligheid-etentje

----------


## Agnes574

etentje-goed gesprek

----------


## Déylanna

goed gesprek-je hart luchten

----------


## savrie

je hart luchten-opgelucht

----------


## becky

opgelucht - gelukkig

----------


## Felice

gelukkig-blij

----------


## savrie

blij-glimlach

----------


## Déylanna

glimlach-trots

----------


## savrie

trots-blinkende ogen

----------


## Déylanna

blinkende ogen-opvallend

----------


## savrie

opvallend-grote boezem(haha tip van mijn man)

----------


## Felice

grote boezem-scheve neus

----------


## savrie

scheve neus-bokser

----------


## Agnes574

bokser-KO!

----------


## Déylanna

ko-hoofdpijn

----------


## Agnes574

hoofdpijn-dubbelzien :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

dubbelzien-dronken zijn

----------


## Agnes574

dronken zijn-kater

----------


## Déylanna

kater-hond

----------


## savrie

hond-vlooien

----------


## Agnes574

vlooien-jeuk

----------


## Déylanna

jeuk-krabben

----------


## Felice

krabben-schaamluis

----------


## Déylanna

schaamluis-onhygienisch

----------


## Agnes574

onhygienisch-stinken

----------


## Déylanna

stinken-goed wassen

----------


## Agnes574

goed wassen-goed drogen

----------


## savrie

goed drogen-droogkast

----------


## Agnes574

droger-zwieren

----------


## Petra717

Zwieren - door de lucht

----------


## savrie

door de lucht-vliegtuig

----------


## Felice

vliegtuig- vakantie

----------


## Petra717

vakantie -genieten

----------


## Agnes574

genieten-niets doen

----------


## Déylanna

niets doen-rusten

----------


## Felice

rusten-strand

----------


## Déylanna

strand-zon

----------


## Agnes574

zon-warmte

----------


## Petra717

warmte - geven

----------


## savrie

geven-schenken

----------


## Felice

schenken-gul

----------


## Petra717

gul - gulden

----------


## Déylanna

gulden-geld

----------


## Petra717

geld - maakt niet gelukkig

----------


## Déylanna

maakt niet gelukkig-ongelukkig

----------


## Agnes574

ongelukkig-somber

----------


## Déylanna

somber-depressie

----------


## Agnes574

depressie-overwinnen

----------


## Déylanna

overwinnen-resultaat

----------


## Petra717

resultaat - tevreden?

----------


## Déylanna

tevreden-lachen

----------


## Petra717

lachen - bijzonder

----------


## Agnes574

bijzonder-speciaal

----------


## Déylanna

speciaal-uniek

----------


## Agnes574

uniek-enig in zijn soort

----------


## savrie

enig in zijn soort-mijn man

----------


## Déylanna

mijn man-getrouwd

----------


## Agnes574

getrouwd-verbonden

----------


## Déylanna

verbonden-telefoon

----------


## savrie

verbonden-jawoord

----------


## Agnes574

jawoord-ringen

----------


## Déylanna

ringen-sieraad

----------


## savrie

sieraad-duur

----------


## Déylanna

duur-goedkoop

----------


## savrie

goedkoop-solden

----------


## Agnes574

solden-restjes

----------


## savrie

restjes-wol

----------


## Déylanna

wol-breien

----------


## Agnes574

breien-naalden

----------


## Déylanna

naalden-acapunctuur

----------


## savrie

acupuntuur-prikjes

----------


## Felice

prikjes- griepprik

----------


## savrie

griepprik-immuun

----------


## Agnes574

imuun-gevoelloos

----------


## Felice

gevoelloos- hard

----------


## Déylanna

hard-zacht

----------


## savrie

zacht-dons

----------


## Agnes574

dons-kuikentje

----------


## Déylanna

kuikentje-kip

----------


## Agnes574

kip-ei

----------


## Felice

ei-baarmoeder

----------


## savrie

baarmoeder-vruchtzak

----------


## Déylanna

vruchtzak-embryo

----------


## savrie

embryo-leven

----------


## Déylanna

leven-mens

----------


## Petra717

mens - onverschillig

----------


## Déylanna

onverschillig-gelijk

----------


## Miranda777

gelijk - geen idee

----------


## Déylanna

geen idee- niet wetend

----------


## Agnes574

niet wetend-slapend

----------


## Déylanna

slapend-dromen

----------


## Felice

dromen-dagdromen

----------


## Agnes574

dagdromen-suffen

----------


## living_ann

suffen - zucht

----------


## Agnes574

zucht-ergeren

----------


## Petra717

ergeren - moedeloosheid

----------


## Déylanna

moedeloosheid-wanhoop

----------


## Agnes574

wanhoop-zenuwen

----------


## Déylanna

zenuwen-gespannen

----------


## Petra717

gespannen - extreem

----------


## Agnes574

extreem-uitersten

----------


## Déylanna

uitersten-einde

----------


## Agnes574

einde-slot

----------


## savrie

slot-amen

----------


## Agnes574

amen-kerk

----------


## Déylanna

kerk-geloof

----------


## savrie

geloof-godsdienst

----------


## Agnes574

godsdienst-ongelovig

----------


## savrie

ongelovig-keuze

----------


## Déylanna

keuze-mening

----------


## Agnes574

mening-veroordelen

----------


## Felice

veroordelen-bekrompen

----------


## Agnes574

bekrompen-'zwart-wit'

----------


## Déylanna

'zwart-wit'-kleur

----------


## Agnes574

kleur-bloemen

----------


## Déylanna

bloemen-fleurig

----------


## Felice

fleurig-zomerboeket

----------


## Agnes574

zomerboeket-geuren

----------


## Déylanna

geuren-parfum

----------


## Agnes574

parfum-bedwelmend

----------


## Déylanna

bedwelmend-alles overheersend

----------


## Felice

alles overheersend-mijn familie...pffffff

----------


## Agnes574

mijn familie...pfffff-lastig

----------


## Déylanna

lastig-niet makkelijk

----------


## Petra717

niet makkelijk - maar mogelijk

----------


## Agnes574

maar mogelijk-altijd proberen

----------


## Déylanna

altijd proberen-iets bereiken

----------


## Agnes574

iets bereiken-voldoening

----------


## Déylanna

voldoening-tevreden

----------


## Agnes574

tevreden-glimlach

----------


## Petra717

glimlach - echt

----------


## Déylanna

echt-werkelijkheid

----------


## Petra717

werkelijkheid - harde wereld

----------


## Déylanna

harde wereld-geweld

----------


## Petra717

geweld - zinloos

----------


## Felice

zinloos- goede daden nooit!

----------


## Agnes574

goede daden nooit-poging waard

----------


## Petra717

poging waard! - leven

----------


## Felice

leven- met totale inzet!

----------


## Petra717

met totale inzet! - trots

----------


## Felice

trots-mij onbekend...

----------


## Petra717

mij onbekend - de weg naar Rome :Wink:

----------


## Felice

de weg naar Rome- de Chinese muur... :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

de Chinese muur- de Berlijnse muur

----------


## Déylanna

de Berlijnse muur-steen

----------


## Petra717

steen - hard

----------


## Déylanna

hard-gevoelloos

----------


## Felice

gevoelloos- therapie **

----------


## Petra717

therapie - praten

----------


## savrie

praten-last van schouders

----------


## Agnes574

last van schouders-opluchting

----------


## Petra717

opluchting - pfff

----------


## Agnes574

pffff....ergeren  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

ergeren-woede

----------


## Felice

woede-verdriet

----------


## Agnes574

verdriet-tranen

----------


## Petra717

tranen - afscheid

----------


## Agnes574

afscheid-overlijden

----------


## Déylanna

overlijden-groot gemis

----------


## Felice

groot gemis-veilig plekje

----------


## Agnes574

veilig plekje-verstoppen

----------


## Déylanna

verstoppen-zoeken

----------


## Petra717

zoeken - gij zult vinden

----------


## Agnes574

gij zult vinden-wijsheid

----------


## Petra717

wijsheid - innerlijk

----------


## Felice

innerlijk- meditatie

----------


## Sanne&Daan

meditatie- tot je zelf keren

----------


## Petra717

tot jezelf keren - innerlijke rust

----------


## Sanne&Daan

innerlijke rust- alles valt op z'n plek

----------


## Déylanna

alles valt op z'n plek-puzzel

----------


## Felice

puzzel- oplossen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

oplossen- geen problemen meer

----------


## savrie

geen problemen meer-niks aan de hand

----------


## Déylanna

niks aan de hand-zorgenloos

----------


## Felice

zorgeloos-slapende baby....zzzzzz

----------


## Petra717

slabende baby.... zzzzzz - weltrusten

----------


## Sanne&Daan

weltrusten-dromen

----------


## Petra717

dromen - fantasie wereld

----------


## Agnes574

fantasiewereld-disneyworld  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

disneyworld - it's small world**

----------


## Sanne&Daan

its a small world- iedereen kent elkaar

----------


## Agnes574

iedereen kent elkaar-dorpje

----------


## Petra717

dorpje - knus

----------


## Agnes574

knus-open haard  :Wink:

----------


## savrie

open haard-schapevacht :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sanne&Daan

schapenvacht-huisje in de bergen

----------


## Petra717

huisje in de bergen - natuur

----------


## Sanne&Daan

natuur-nadenken

----------


## Petra717

nadenken - piekeren

----------


## Felice

piekeren-loslaten

----------


## Petra717

loslaten - moeilijk

----------


## Felice

moeilijk-hersenbreker

----------


## Petra717

hersenbreker - puzzel

----------


## Felice

puzzel-het leven

----------


## Petra717

het leven - keep on smiling

----------


## Déylanna

keep on smiling-plezier

----------


## Petra717

plezier - fun

----------


## Sanne&Daan

fun-hahahahahahaha

----------


## Petra717

hahahahahahaha - lachen

----------


## Felice

lachen-lachmeditatie

----------


## Sanne&Daan

lachmeditatie-gezond voor lichaam en geest

----------


## Felice

gezond voor lichaam en geest - positieve gedachten
(gedachten zijn krachten, energie volgt de aandacht)

----------


## Agnes574

positieve gedachten-rustgevend

----------


## savrie

rustgevend-romantische muziek :Embarrassment:

----------


## Déylanna

romantische muziek-kaarslicht

----------


## Felice

kaarslicht-open haardvuur

----------


## savrie

open haardvuur-hout

----------


## Agnes574

hout-blok aan been

----------


## Déylanna

blok aan been-been in het gips

----------


## savrie

been in het gips-werkonbekwaam

----------


## Agnes574

werkonbekwaam-saai leven!

----------


## Dimitri

saai leven! - geen entertainement

----------


## Sanne&Daan

geen entertainment= word je niet vrolijk van

----------


## savrie

word je niet vrolijk van-véél regen

----------


## Agnes574

véél regen-alles nat

----------


## Déylanna

alles nat-overstroming

----------


## Sanne&Daan

alles nat=kapotte wasmaschiene

----------


## Agnes574

kapotte wasmachine-teveel kalk  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

teveel kalk-overstroming**

----------


## Déylanna

overstroming-dweilen

----------


## Agnes574

dweilen-kroegentocht

----------


## Felice

dweilen-met de kraan open

----------


## Agnes574

Wéér een dubbele....hihi...al 2 keer op één dag!!

met de kraan open-waterverlies

----------


## Sanne&Daan

waterverlies-vliezen gebroken

----------


## Déylanna

vliezen gebroken-geboorte

----------


## Agnes574

geboorte-nieuw leven

----------


## Felice

nieuw leven-lente!!!!!!! :Smile: 

( :Smile: jubeljubel, :Smile:  pasen, lente, nieuw begin) :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

lente-zon

----------


## Felice

zon- vitamines voor het hart!

----------


## Agnes574

vitamines voor het hart- gezonde,krachtige hartslag

----------


## Sanne&Daan

gezonde krachtige hartslag= een gezond hart

----------


## Felice

een gezond hart-ECG

----------


## Sanne&Daan

ecg=ziekenhuis bezoek

----------


## Riekepiek

ziekenhuis bezoek - aandoening

----------


## Sanne&Daan

aandoening= niet leuk

----------


## Agnes574

niet leuk-hoofdpijn

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoofdpijn=geen sex :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

geen sex-paus  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

paus- wie weet...? 
(haha)

----------


## Agnes574

wie weet...?-raadsel

----------


## Riekepiek

raadsel - slaap te kort

----------


## Agnes574

slaaptekort-moe zijn

----------


## Petra717

moe zijn - pfffff....

----------


## Déylanna

pffffff-puffen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

puffen-kindje krijgen

----------


## Agnes574

kindje krijgen-grote verantwoordelijkheid

----------


## Riekepiek

grote verantwoordelijkheden - kopzorgen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

kopzorgen=weinig geld

----------


## Agnes574

weinig geld- keuzes maken

----------


## Petra717

keuzes maken - vrijheid

----------


## Agnes574

vrijheid-blijheid  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

blijheid-goed gevoel

----------


## Felice

goed gevoel- geld genoeg

----------


## Déylanna

Geld genoeg-Dagobert Duck

----------


## Sanne&Daan

dagobert duck=pakhuis vol met kwartjes

----------


## Agnes574

pakhuis vol met kwartjes-grote klus

----------


## jdj

grote klus......strijk (haha)

----------


## Déylanna

strijk-veel wasgoed

----------


## Felice

veel wasgoed-genoeg kleding

----------


## Agnes574

genoeg kleding-uitkiezen

----------


## Felice

uitkiezen-wat een luxe!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

uitkiezen=lastig al die keuze

----------


## Déylanna

lastig al die keuze-nadenken

----------


## Agnes574

nadenken-concentreren

----------


## jdj

concentreren....soms moeilijk

----------


## Sanne&Daan

soms moeilijk= niet leuk

----------


## WannabeeMomma

niet leuk... verschrikkelijk

----------


## Sanne&Daan

verschrikkelijk=dood

----------


## Agnes574

dood-ademloos

----------


## jdj

ademloos- verliefd

----------


## WannabeeMomma

verliefd......vlinders

----------


## Agnes574

vlinders-zomer

----------


## Sanne&Daan

zomer=niet -3 graden ensneeuw

----------


## Felice

niet-min 3 graden en sneeuw-Pasen 2008

----------


## Agnes574

Pasen 2008-koud

----------


## Sanne&Daan

koud= liefdeloos

----------


## Déylanna

liefdeloos-niet houden van.....

----------


## Sanne&Daan

niet houden van=doet pijn

----------


## Agnes574

doet pijn-spieren

----------


## Déylanna

spieren-sporten

----------


## Sanne&Daan

sporten=gezond voor lichaam en geest

----------


## Agnes574

gezond voor lichaam en geest - mediteren

----------


## jdj

mediteren-rust

----------


## Agnes574

rust-geen zenuwen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

geen zenuwen =geen stres

----------


## Gersel

toekomst - verlangen

----------


## Déylanna

verlangen-heimwee

----------


## Agnes574

heimwee - oost,west,thuis best  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

oost west thuis best- zoals het klokje thuis tikt tikt het nergens :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

zoals het klokje thuis tikt tikt het nergens-niet vreemdgaan

----------


## Sanne&Daan

niet vreemd gaan = houden van

----------


## Déylanna

houden van-verliefdheid

----------


## Sanne&Daan

verliefdheid= de grote roze bril

----------


## Agnes574

grote roze bril - fantasiewereld

----------


## Déylanna

fantasiewereld-disney world

----------


## Sanne&Daan

disney world=weer even kind zijn

----------


## Déylanna

weer even kind zijn-onbezorgdheid

----------


## Agnes574

onbezorgdheid - heerlijk leven

----------


## Déylanna

heerlijk leven-lekker genieten

----------


## Sanne&Daan

lekker genieten=op een terasje met +- 25 graden

----------


## Déylanna

op een terrasje met +-25 graden-zeer warme zomeravond

----------


## Agnes574

zeer warme zomeravond - plakkerig

----------


## Felice

plakkerig-sperma

----------


## Sanne&Daan

sperma=10000000000 zaadjes

----------


## Agnes574

10000000000 zaadjes - 1 winnaar  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

1 winnaar-negen maanden wachten

----------


## Agnes574

negen maanden wachten - Dikkie Dik

----------


## Sanne&Daan

dikkiedik=rode kater

----------


## Agnes574

rode kater - garfield

----------


## Déylanna

garfield-leuke film

----------


## Agnes574

leuke film - lachen

----------


## Déylanna

Lachen-Tranen rollen over de wangen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

tranen rollen over de wang=emotie

----------


## Felice

emotie-verdriet

----------


## Agnes574

verdriet - verlies

----------


## Sanne&Daan

verlies=pijn

----------


## Agnes574

pijn - pijnstiller

----------


## Sanne&Daan

pijnstiller-medicijnen

----------


## Agnes574

medicijnen - bijwerkingen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

bijwerkingen=onprettig

----------


## Felice

onprettig- negatieve emoties

----------


## Agnes574

negatieve emoties - zwart

----------


## Déylanna

zwart-lelijke kleur

----------


## Agnes574

lelijke kleur - verkeerd gewassen  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

verkeerd gewassen-pech

----------


## Agnes574

pech - platte band

----------


## Déylanna

platte band-fietsenmaker

----------


## Agnes574

fietsenmaker - zuurpruim
(die bij mij in de buurt toch  :Wink: )

----------


## vonneke67

Zuurpruim-vrolijk maken!

----------


## jdj

vrolijk maken....lachen...

----------


## Agnes574

lachen - buikpijn

----------


## Sanne&Daan

buikpij=norovirus


is een soort buikgriep die ineens kan inslaan als een bom, kotsen en waterdunne diaree
komt veel voor bij verpleeghuizen.... (hier bij mij in de buurt komt het 3 keer per jaar voor)

----------


## Agnes574

norovirus - op wc wonen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

op wc wonen-kleine woning

----------


## Agnes574

kleine woning - snel opgeruimd

----------


## Déylanna

snel opgeruimd-de hele dag voor jezelf

----------


## Nikky278

de hele dag voor jezelf - even niets doen

----------


## Déylanna

even niets doen-lekker lui zijn

----------


## Agnes574

lekker lui zijn - moment voor jezelf

----------


## Felice

moment voor jezelf-badderen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

badderen - ontspannende badolie

----------


## Déylanna

ontspannende badolie-lekker ruiken

----------


## Sanne&Daan

lekker ruiken = allemaal lekkere mannen achter je aan (en voor de mannen onder ons lekkere vrouwen achter je aan)

----------


## Déylanna

allemaal lekkere mannen achter je aan-niet altijd even leuk

----------


## Felice

niet altijd even leuk-mannen die met je naar bed willen

----------


## Agnes574

mannen die met je naar bed willen - opdringerig

----------


## Felice

opdringerig-claimend

----------


## Déylanna

claimend-niet vrij zijn

----------


## Sanne&Daan

niet vrij zijn=EEN RAMP!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

een ramp - geen schoon ondergoed

----------


## Déylanna

geen schoon ondergoed-snel een was draaien

----------


## Agnes574

snel een was draaien - haasten

----------


## Sanne&Daan

haasten=gestressed

----------


## Nikky278

Gestressed - hoofdpijn

----------


## Déylanna

hoofdpijn-migraine

----------


## Agnes574

migraine - verschrikkelijk

----------


## Felice

verschrikkelijk- het beest van Amstetten!

----------


## Déylanna

het beest van Amstetten-documentaire

----------


## Felice

documentaire-uit het leven gegrepen

----------


## Déylanna

uit het leven gegrepen-emotie

----------


## Dimitri

emotie - blij zijn

----------


## Déylanna

blij zijn-big smile

----------


## Dimitri

big smile - fun maken

----------


## Felice

fun maken-kermis

----------


## Déylanna

kermis-veel lawaai

----------


## Nikky278

veel lawaai - voelen dat je leeft

----------


## Déylanna

voelen dat je leeft-hartslagen

----------


## Felice

hartslagen-ritmestoornissen

----------


## Agnes574

ritmestoornissen - onregelmatig

----------


## Nikky278

onregelmatig - frustrerend

----------


## Felice

frustrerend- fouten maken

----------


## Nikky278

fouten maken - menselijk

----------


## Felice

menselijk- lachen

----------


## Sanne&Daan

lachen = haha buikpijn haha

----------


## Felice

haha buikpijn haha- slappe lach

----------


## Agnes574

slappe lach - goed gevoel

----------


## Felice

goed gevoel-shoppen met je dochter en terrasje!

----------


## Agnes574

shoppen met je dochter en terrasje - geld uitgeven

----------


## Felice

geld uitgeven- soms nodig

----------


## Agnes574

soms nodig / medische check-up

----------


## Felice

medische check-up- doorlichten

----------


## Agnes574

doorlichten - belastingen  :EEK!:

----------


## Felice

belastingen-teveel

----------


## Petra717

teveel - dikmakers

----------


## Agnes574

dikmakers - borrelhapjes

----------


## Felice

borrelhapjes-lekker

----------


## Agnes574

lekker - salades

----------


## Petra717

salades - licht en fris

----------


## Agnes574

licht en fris - zomerbriesje

----------


## Felice

zomerbriesje-opwaaiende zomerrokken

----------


## jdj

opwaaiende zomerrokken.....veel aandacht haha

----------


## Agnes574

veel aandacht - concentreren

----------


## Dimitri

conentreren - school!!

----------


## Felice

school- levensschool, houdt nooit op!

----------


## Agnes574

never ending levensschool - ''niet klagen maar dragen en bidden om kracht""tegeltje bij mijn oma  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

niet klagen maar dragen en bidden om kracht-
levenswijsheden

----------


## Agnes574

levenswijsheden - leerrijk

----------


## Felice

leerrijk- goede nieuws-gierigheid

----------


## becky

goede nieuwsgierigheid - veel vragen

----------


## Petra717

veel vragen - nieuwe therapeut

----------


## Felice

nieuwe therapeut- wennen aan elkaar

----------


## becky

wennen aan elkaar - leren te vertrouwen

----------


## Nikky278

leren te vertrouwen - openstellen voor elkaar

----------


## Felice

open stellen voor elkaar-geven en nemen

----------


## Ziva

geven en nemen - Yin & Yang

----------


## Agnes574

Yin & Yang - evenwicht

----------


## Felice

evenwicht- balans

----------


## Petra717

balans - ademhaling

----------


## Rooibosthee

Ademhaling - Levenslucht

----------


## Agnes574

levenslucht - bomen

----------


## Rooibosthee

Bomen - natuur

----------


## Agnes574

natuur - ontspannen

----------


## Felice

ontspannen-met een boekje in de zon

----------


## Petra717

met een boekje in de zon - rustgevend

----------


## Rooibosthee

Rustgevend - Vakantiehotel

----------


## Petra717

vakantiehotel - geen afwas  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

geen afwas - vaatwasser

----------


## Petra717

vaatwasser - apperraat

----------


## Agnes574

apparaat - electriciteit

----------


## Petra717

electriciteit - schok

----------


## Felice

schok- aardbeving

----------


## Petra717

aardbeving - te vaak

----------


## becky

te vaak - vermoeidheid

----------


## Agnes574

vermoeidheid - allesoverheersend

----------


## Petra717

alles overheersend - piekeren

----------


## Agnes574

piekeren - energievreter

----------


## Felice

energievreter- vaatwasser/droogrommel

----------


## Agnes574

vaatwasser/droogtrommel - minder werk

----------


## Petra717

minder werk - happy feelings

----------


## Agnes574

happy feelings - gelukkige relatie

----------


## Felice

gelukkige relatie-welzijn

----------


## Petra717

welzijn - massage

----------


## Felice

massage-kom naar mij!

----------


## Petra717

Kom maar naar mij! - Welkom!!

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom - gastvrijheid

----------


## Petra717

Gastvrijheid - cultuur

----------


## Rooibosthee

Cultuur - vakantie

----------


## Agnes574

vakantie - even alles vergeten

----------


## Petra717

even alles vergeten - veilige plek

----------


## Felice

veilige plek- onder de deken

----------


## Rooibosthee

Onder de deken - ingesneeuwt.

----------


## Petra717

ingesneeuwd - toch erg donker

----------


## Agnes574

Toch erg donker - geen elekriciteit

----------


## Petra717

geen elektriciteit - oer tijd  :Wink:

----------


## Rooibosthee

Oer tijd - geschiedenis

----------


## Petra717

geschiedenis - herhaalt zich

----------


## Felice

herhaalt zich- moord en doodslag

----------


## becky

moord en doodslag - veel te vaak

----------


## Felice

veel te vaak-aardbevingen

----------


## Petra717

aarbevingen - schokken

----------


## Felice

schokken-orgasme

----------


## Petra717

orgasme -sex

----------


## Agnes574

sex - hormonen

----------


## Petra717

hormonen - pfff

----------


## Felice

pfffff- warm

----------


## Petra717

warm - koken

----------


## Rooibosthee

Koken - hollandse pot.

----------


## Petra717

hollandse pot - blégh

----------


## Felice

blégh- tuinbonen

----------


## Agnes574

tuinbonen - vitamines

----------


## Felice

vitamines- broodnodig

----------


## Nikky278

vaatwasser - luxe

----------


## Petra717

luxe - massage

----------


## Felice

??? vaatwasser was al veel langer terug.
het laatste was nu: *vitamines- broodnodig.*

----------


## Petra717

Bedankt Felice! 
*
Brood nodig - honger*

----------


## Felice

honger- eten

----------


## Agnes574

eten - Mijn restaurant  :Wink:

----------


## becky

mijn restaurant - wijs programma

----------


## Felice

wijs programma- programma des levens

----------


## Agnes574

programma des levens - leef vandaag!

----------


## Felice

leef vandaag! - geniet!

----------


## Agnes574

geniet! - braderie  :Wink:  (juist ééntje gedaan,was tof!!)

----------


## Petra717

braderie - druk

----------


## Rooibosthee

Druk - overwerken

----------


## Felice

overwerken- jezelf in acht nemen

----------


## Agnes574

jezelf in acht nemen - je grenzen kennen

----------


## Petra717

je grenzen kennen - aangeven

----------


## Felice

aangeven-ontvangen

----------


## Petra717

ontvangen - boodschap

----------


## Rooibosthee

boodschap - supermarkt

----------


## Agnes574

supermarkt - vermoeiend

----------


## Felice

vermoeiend-regendag

----------


## Rooibosthee

regendag - paraplu

----------


## Petra717

paraplu - mary poppins :Wink:

----------


## Felice

mary poppins- singing in the rain!

----------


## Petra717

singing in the rain - happy

----------


## Agnes574

Happy - hondje (zo heet een lief hondje namelijk  :Wink: ..haha..)

----------


## Felice

hondje-puppy

----------


## Petra717

puppy - klein

----------


## Felice

klein-lief

----------


## Petra717

lief - ondeugend

----------


## Felice

ondeugend- peuter

----------


## Petra717

peuter - kleuter

----------


## Felice

kleuter-schoolplicht

----------


## Agnes574

schoolplicht - moeten

----------


## Felice

moeten- spelen!

----------


## Petra717

spelen - kleuren

----------


## Felice

kleuren-pastel

----------


## Ikkedus

Pastel-zacht

----------


## Agnes574

zacht - teddybeer

----------


## Rooibosthee

Teddybeer - speelgoed

----------


## Felice

speelgoed-pop

----------


## Agnes574

pop - saai

----------


## Felice

saai-regendag

----------


## Petra717

regendag - binnen

----------


## Agnes574

binnen - buiten

----------


## Petra717

buiten - lucht

----------


## Felice

lucht- ijl

----------


## Agnes574

ijl - ochtenddauw

----------


## Petra717

Ochtenddauw - frisse lente geur

----------


## Felice

frisse lentegeur- wc blok ( hihi)

----------


## Petra717

WC blok - typisch

----------


## Felice

typisch- geur

----------


## Petra717

geur - Lavendel

----------


## Felice

lavendel-geurzakjes

----------


## Déylanna

geurzakjes-fresh scents

----------


## Agnes574

fresh scents - bloemen

----------


## Petra717

bloemen - bloemist :Wink:

----------


## Felice

bloemist-Petra(jaja, we worden even persoonlijk..hihi!)

----------


## Petra717

Petra - eigenwijs

----------


## Felice

eigenwijs- zelf wijs!

----------


## Petra717

zelf wijs - wijsheid

----------


## Agnes574

wijsheid - domheid

----------


## Petra717

domheid - stelen

----------


## Agnes574

stelen - stout

----------


## Déylanna

stout-ondeugend

----------


## Agnes574

ondeugend - kattekwaad

----------


## Felice

kattekwaad-kinderen

----------


## Agnes574

kinderen - zuiver geweten

----------


## Petra717

zuiver geweten - niet reëel

----------


## Nikky278

niet reeel - droomwereld

----------


## Petra717

droomwereld - dromen

----------


## Agnes574

dromen - nachtmerries

----------


## Petra717

nachtmerries - angst

----------


## Felice

angst- levensangst

----------


## Petra717

levensangst - overleven

----------


## Felice

overleven-tegenslagen

----------


## Petra717

tegenslagen - that's life

----------


## Agnes574

that's life - life's a bitch

----------


## Petra717

kife's a bitch - a beautiful one

----------


## Agnes574

a beautiful one - warme zomerdag

----------


## Petra717

warme zomerdag - zon strand en zee

----------


## Agnes574

zon,strand en zee - plakkerig

----------


## Petra717

plakkerig - vandaag

----------


## Agnes574

vandaag - heden

----------


## Petra717

heden - toekomst

----------


## Nikky278

toekomst - onzeker

----------


## Petra717

onzeker - zelfvertrouwen

----------


## Agnes574

zelfvertrouwen - stapje voor stapje

----------


## Felice

stapje voor stapje-genezen

----------


## Agnes574

genezen - wachten op beterschap

----------


## Petra717

wachten op beterschap - lang!!!!

----------


## Felice

lang!!!- betrekkelijk ( in de tijd gezien)

----------


## Agnes574

betrekkelijk - het leven

----------


## Petra717

het leven - filosofisch

----------


## Agnes574

filosofisch - realistisch

----------


## Petra717

realistisch - werkelijkheid

----------


## Felice

werkelijkheid- fictie

----------


## Déylanna

fictie-non fictie

----------


## Petra717

non fictie -alïen

----------


## Déylanna

Alïen-planeet

----------


## Agnes574

planeet - universum

----------


## Déylanna

universum-astronomie

----------


## Felice

astronomie-sterrenhemel

----------


## Petra717

sterrenhemel - wensen

----------


## Agnes574

wensen - dromen

----------


## Petra717

dromen - dierbaar

----------


## Dimitri

dierbaar - familie

----------


## Déylanna

familie-uitbreiding

----------


## Agnes574

uitbreiding - plaats maken

----------


## Petra717

plaats maken - huilbui

----------


## Agnes574

huilbui - remmen los

----------


## Petra717

remmen los - intensiviteit

----------


## Déylanna

intensiviteit-vier daagse

----------


## Felice

vierdaagse-sportief

----------


## Agnes574

sportief - spieren

----------


## Déylanna

spieren-pijn

----------


## Agnes574

pijn - hartzeer

----------


## Déylanna

hartzeer-verdriet

----------


## Felice

verdriet-vreugde

----------


## Petra717

vreugde -energie

----------


## Agnes574

energie - sporten

----------


## Felice

sporten-goed voor U!

----------


## Petra717

goed voor U - leef

----------


## Felice

leef- vergeef

----------


## Déylanna

vergeef-karakter

----------


## Petra717

karakter - eigenschap

----------


## Déylanna

eigenschap-soms een vervelende

----------


## Petra717

soms een vervelende - grrr

----------


## Déylanna

grrr-woede

----------


## Felice

woede- lol

----------


## Petra717

lol - plezier

----------


## Déylanna

plezier-naar de Efteling  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

naar de efteing - sprookjes

----------


## Déylanna

sprookjes-prins op het witte paard  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

prins op het witte paard - met lang donker haar  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

met lang donker haar- met goudblonde lange lokken

----------


## Petra717

me goudblone lange lokken - beauty

----------


## Déylanna

beauty-innerlijke schoonheid

----------


## Petra717

innerlijke schoonheid - hart

----------


## Felice

hart-hartverwarmend

----------


## Petra717

harverwarmend - knuffel!

----------


## Agnes574

knuffel! - speciaal voor jou!

----------


## Petra717

speciaal voor jou! - lieff

----------


## Agnes574

lief - snoezig

----------


## Déylanna

snoezig-babyjurkje

----------


## Felice

babyjurkje-grote ronde open kinderogen

----------


## Petra717

grote ronde open, kinderogen- kinder onschuld

----------


## Sanne&Daan

kinder onschuld - jong en onbezonnen

----------


## Petra717

jong en onbezonnen - zucht

----------


## Felice

zucht- ruimte

----------


## Déylanna

ruimte-vrijheid

----------


## Felice

vrijheid-vergeving

----------


## Agnes574

vergeving - verdienen

----------


## Petra717

verdienen - werken

----------


## Felice

werken-voldoening

----------


## Petra717

voldoening - bereik

----------


## Felice

bereik-eindstreep

----------


## Petra717

eindstreep - verleggen

----------


## Agnes574

verleggen - schoenen (hondje van Déy!)  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

schoenen-tandjes erin zetten

----------


## Felice

tanden erin zetten- er voor gáán!

----------


## Petra717

er voor gaan - GO!

----------


## Felice

GO!- zet 'm op!

----------


## Petra717

zet 'm op - Durf!

----------


## Déylanna

durf-geen lafheid

----------


## Petra717

geen lafheid - kracht

----------


## Déylanna

kracht-sterkste man van de wereld

----------


## Petra717

*sterkste man van de wereld - fantasie* 

(wel proberen met 1 woord te blijven associëren)

Knuffel
petra

----------


## Déylanna

fantasie-dromen

----------


## Petra717

Dromen - HOOP

----------


## Déylanna

Hoop-geloof

----------


## chicka1958

Geloof-vertrouwen

----------


## Déylanna

vertrouwen-verdwenen

----------


## Petra717

verdwenen - moed

----------


## Felice

moed- leef!

----------


## Petra717

leef - zoek

----------


## chicka1958

zoek-contact :Smile:

----------


## Felice

contact-everywhere!

----------


## chicka1958

everywhere- :EEK!:  :EEK!: moeilijk :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Petra717

moeilijk - EMDR

----------


## chicka1958

EMDR-Emotie

----------


## Petra717

emotie - verborgen

----------


## chicka1958

verborgen-verwerken

----------


## Petra717

verwerken - tijd

----------


## chicka1958

tijd-geven

----------


## Déylanna

geven-cadeau

----------


## Petra717

cadeau - knuffel

----------


## Déylanna

knuffel-voor jullie!!!

----------


## chicka1958

voor jullie-omhelzing :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

omhelzing - warmte

----------


## chicka1958

warmte-genieten

----------


## Agnes574

genieten- ontspannen

----------


## Petra717

ontspannen - nood

----------


## Agnes574

nood - noodrem

----------


## Déylanna

noodrem-trein

----------


## Petra717

trein - BNN :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

BNN-Nicolette kluijver

----------


## Petra717

Nicolette kluijver - vrouw

----------


## Agnes574

vrouw - man

----------


## Petra717

man - gebruiksaanwijzing nodig  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

gebruiksaanwijzing nodig - moeilijk geval  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

moeilijk geval - ikke :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

ikke-wij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

wij - Medicity verslaafden :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Medicity verslaafden- nouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

nouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  - happy

----------


## Felice

happy- zonnig!

----------


## Déylanna

zonnig-uv stralen

----------


## Petra717

uv-stralen - onderzoeken

----------


## Déylanna

onderzoeken-lichamelijk

----------


## Petra717

lichamelijk - sterk

----------


## Déylanna

sterk-evenwichtig

----------


## chicka1958

evenwichtig-ondernemend

----------


## Petra717

ondernemend - werkgever

----------


## Déylanna

werkgever-maandloon

----------


## Petra717

maandloon - bankrekening

----------


## chicka1958

bankrekening-saldo

----------


## Agnes574

saldo - hoeveelheid

----------


## Petra717

hoeveelheid - bagage

----------


## chicka1958

Bagage- vakantie :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

vakantie - genieten

----------


## Petra717

genieten - lachwekkend

----------


## chicka1958

lachwekkend-glimlach :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

glimlach - feeling

----------


## Déylanna

feeling-weet effe niet  :Frown:

----------


## chicka1958

weet effe niet-knuffel

----------


## Déylanna

knuffel-dank je

----------


## chicka1958

dank je - aanvoelen

----------


## Déylanna

aanvoelen-unieke mensen

----------


## chicka1958

unieke mensen- gave

----------


## Déylanna

gave-bovennatuurlijke krachten

----------


## chicka1958

bovennatuurlijke krachten-soms

----------


## Déylanna

soms-niet altijd

----------


## Petra717

niet altijd - antwoord

----------


## chicka1958

Antwoord- afwachten

----------


## Déylanna

afwachten-duurt lang

----------


## chicka1958

duurt lang-onvoorspelbaar

----------


## Petra717

onvoorspelbaar - leven

----------


## Déylanna

leven-iedere dag

----------


## chicka1958

iedere dag- verasssing

----------


## Petra717

verrassing - uitroepteken!

----------


## chicka1958

uitroepteken!-lol :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

lol-plezier

----------


## chicka1958

:Big Grin: Plezier - Lol :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

lol-jij

----------


## chicka1958

Jij......loljaikwelmaarjijnietjijbentbooswatikkanb egrijpen :Wink: iktypaanelkaarmoeilijktelezenikweethetmaarzoishet1 woord :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Déylanna

loljaikwelmaarjijnietjijbentbooswatikkanbegrijpen :Wink: iktypaanelkaarmielijktelezenikweethetmaarzoishet1w oord :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  -

ikwasinderdaadboosmaarnuikdithebgelezenvoelikmeeen heelstukbeter :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Beter - gelukkig :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

gelukkig-blij

----------


## chicka1958

blij - begrip :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

begrip-nodig hebben

----------


## chicka1958

Nodig hebben - vriendschappen

----------


## Déylanna

vriendschappen-online  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Online - elke dag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

elke dag-kletsen  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

kletsen...............bijpraten

----------


## Agnes574

bijpraten - huisarts (voor mij toch wo na 2 jaar!)

----------


## Petra717

huisarts - arts

----------


## Déylanna

arts-specialisme

----------


## Petra717

specialisme - FLOWERS :Big Grin:

----------


## Felice

flowers- zomer

----------


## Déylanna

zomer-hittegolf

----------


## Petra717

hittegolf - water

----------


## chicka1958

water-verkoeling

----------


## Petra717

verkoeling - zwembad

----------


## chicka1958

Zwembad-glijbaan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petra717

glijbaan - FUN

----------


## chicka1958

fun-alway's

----------


## Petra717

alway's - vleugeltjes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chicka1958

vleugeltjes-goedzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petra717

goedzo - Pluim

----------


## chicka1958

Pluim-Compliment

----------


## Petra717

compliment - vandaag

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag- happy :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

happy - goed

----------


## Déylanna

goed-onvoldoende

----------


## Petra717

onvoldoende - keep on going

----------


## chicka1958

keep on going-smile :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

smile - gedicht

----------


## chicka1958

Gedicht-rijmen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Déylanna

rijmen-dat kan ik  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

dat kan ik - ik

----------


## Déylanna

ik-niet jij

----------


## Agnes574

niet jij - onbekend

----------


## Felice

Onbekend-onbemind

----------


## Déylanna

onbemind-maagdelijkheid

----------


## chicka1958

maagdelijkheid............uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Déylanna

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh-ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Déylanna

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-ieieieieieiehhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Petra717

ieieieieieiehhhhhhhhhhh - ikkommmmmbijnaaaa...

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Ikkombijna :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: -Klaarzo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Klaarzo-iets harder  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

harder - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## chicka1958

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm- mafiozen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

mafiozen-ook lekker, toch

----------


## chicka1958

ook lekker toch---------gaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Gaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-al klaar

----------


## chicka1958

al klaar-----------dassnelouwetje

----------


## Déylanna

dassnelouwetje-hetwasookeenvluggertje  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Eenvluggertje???-------boing

----------


## Déylanna

boing-bedkapot

----------


## chicka1958

bedkapot--------------door

----------


## Déylanna

door wippen  :Wink: ---opdegrond

----------


## chicka1958

opdegrond-----------maken

----------


## Déylanna

maken-slopen

----------


## chicka1958

slopen--------rommel

----------


## Déylanna

rommel-stofzuigen

----------


## Petra717

stofzuigen - huishouden!

----------


## chicka1958

huishouden-schoon :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

schoon - douche

----------


## chicka1958

Douche--------------Bedjetoe

----------


## Déylanna

bedjetoe-lekkerslaapjesdoen

----------


## Petra717

lekkerslaapjesdoen - 25u zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## chicka1958

25u zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz-metzijn3tjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

metzijn3tjes - dromen

----------


## chicka1958

Dromen......Liefde

----------


## Petra717

liefde - in1000ways

----------


## chicka1958

in1000 ways-zoekennnnnnnnnnnnnn :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

zoeken - overal

----------


## chicka1958

overal----------geintje

----------


## Petra717

geintje - chicka

----------


## chicka1958

Chicka--------------knuffie

----------


## Petra717

Knuffie - dierbaar!

----------


## chicka1958

Dierbaar.....................jullie

----------


## Petra717

jullie - samen

----------


## Agnes574

samen - gelukkig

----------


## Petra717

gelukkig - dromennaarrust

----------


## chicka1958

dromennaarrust-----stilte

----------


## Felice

stilte-heidevlakte

----------


## Petra717

heidevlakte -paars

----------


## Déylanna

paars-knie

----------


## Petra717

knie - auwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Déylanna

auwwwwwwwwwww-ikke

----------


## Petra717

ikke - pikke

----------


## Déylanna

pikke-hhhuuuhhhh

----------


## Petra717

hhhuuuhhhh - uitstekende tong

----------


## chicka1958

uitstekende tong...............wat een lap :EEK!:

----------


## Petra717

wat een lap - HAPPP!

----------


## chicka1958

Happpp----------Weg

----------


## Petra717

weg - foetsie (iedereen :Frown: )

----------


## Déylanna

foetsie-ikke niet :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

ikke niet - aanwezig

----------


## Petra717

aanwezig - afwezig

----------


## Agnes574

afwezig - wegdromen

----------


## Felice

wegdromen-strand aan de bahama's!

----------


## chicka1958

Strand aan de Bahama,s- Palmbomen

----------


## Déylanna

Palmbomen-zon, zee en strand (en zandkorrels tussen de tenen :Smile: )

----------


## Felice

zon,zee en strand-verlangen

----------


## chicka1958

Verlangen.........naar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

naar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- meer

----------


## Petra717

meer - genoegen

----------


## Déylanna

genoegen-teveel

----------


## Petra717

te veel - beladen

----------


## Déylanna

beladen-backpacken

----------


## Petra717

backpacken - vakantie

----------


## Nikky278

vakantie - rust

----------


## Petra717

rust - dromen! :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

dromen - bedrog

----------


## Agnes574

bedrog - verdriet

----------


## Nikky278

verdriet - tranen

----------


## Petra717

tranen - huilbuien

----------


## Felice

huilbuien-soms nodig

----------


## Petra717

soms nodig - moeten

----------


## Agnes574

moeten - sterven

----------


## chicka1958

Sterven -Verdriet***

----------


## Felice

verdriet-pijn

----------


## Petra717

pijn - geestelijk

----------


## Agnes574

geestelijk - lichamelijk

----------


## Petra717

lichamelijk - balans

----------


## Felice

balans-evenwicht

----------


## Agnes574

evenwicht - stabiel

----------


## Petra717

stabiel - beweging

----------


## chicka1958

Beweging........Ontspannen

----------


## Petra717

ontspannen - Petra Time :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

:Wink: Petra time :Wink: ............... :Smile: Massage :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

Massage - Maskertje

----------


## chicka1958

Maskertje- Niet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

niet - stress

----------


## Déylanna

stress-gynaecoloog

----------


## Petra717

gynaecoloog - onderzoek

----------


## chicka1958

Onderzoek-doorzetten

----------


## Agnes574

doorzetten - proberen

----------


## Felice

proberen-succes

----------


## Indra1

succes - overwinning

----------


## Agnes574

overwinning - kanker verslaan

----------


## Petra717

kanker verslaan- strijd

----------


## Agnes574

strijd - afzien

----------


## Petra717

afzien - doorzetten

----------


## Déylanna

doorzetten-moed

----------


## Agnes574

moed - bijeen rapen

----------


## Petra717

bijeen rapen - zie het niet

----------


## Agnes574

zie het niet - ogen sluiten

----------


## Petra717

ogen sluiten -slapen

----------


## Agnes574

Slapen - nachtmerries

----------


## Petra717

nachtmerries - herbelevingen

----------


## Agnes574

herbelevingen - moeten overgaan

----------


## Petra717

moten overgaan - ooit

----------


## Agnes574

ooit - toekomst

----------


## Nikky278

toekomst - onzeker

----------


## Agnes574

onzeker - stress

----------


## Nikky278

stress - buikpijn

----------


## Déylanna

buikpijn-ongesteld  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

ongesteld - rode zee  :Wink:

----------


## Marigo

rode zee - water

----------


## Agnes574

water - regen

----------


## Petra717

regen - waterval

----------


## Agnes574

waterval - mooi

----------


## Petra717

mooi - bloemen

----------


## Déylanna

bloemen-herfstboeket

----------


## Agnes574

herfstboeket - kleurenpalet

----------


## Petra717

kleurenpalet - donker & licht

----------


## Agnes574

donker&licht - yin yang

----------


## Déylanna

yin yang-chinees

----------


## Petra717

chinees = emoties accepteren

----------


## Agnes574

emoties accepteren - innerlijke balans zoeken

----------


## Déylanna

innerlijke balans zoeken-concentratie

----------


## Petra717

concentratie - NU(L)

----------


## Déylanna

NU(L)-weinig

----------


## Petra717

weinig - veel :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Veel - nooit genoeg  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

nooit genoeg-teveel willen

----------


## Petra717

te veel willen - hoge eisen

----------


## Agnes574

hoge eisen - overboord gooien!!

----------


## Petra717

overboord gooien!! - medicijnen

----------


## Agnes574

Medicijnen - soms noodzakelijk

----------


## Petra717

soms noodzakelijk - ziek zijn

----------


## Agnes574

Ziek zijn - beterschap wensen  :Wink:

----------


## Liessa

beterschap wensen - geven om

----------


## Agnes574

geven om - houden van

----------


## Liessa

Houden van - honden

----------


## Agnes574

Honden - mijn knuffeltjes  :Wink:

----------


## Ziva

mijn knuffeltjes - Me to You beertjes

----------


## Agnes574

Me to You beertjes - schattig!!

----------


## Petra717

schattig - Mirjam (een heel lief meisje)

----------


## Agnes574

Mirjam - naam

----------


## Petra717

naam - pseunoniem

----------


## Agnes574

Pseudoniem - Nickname

----------


## Déylanna

Nickname-anoniem blijven

----------


## Agnes574

anoniem blijven - veilig

----------


## Déylanna

veilig-bescheming

----------


## chicka1958

Bescherming....Veilig

----------


## Agnes574

veilig - goed gevoel

----------


## chicka1958

Goed gevoel----------Vast houden

----------


## Agnes574

vast houden - knuffel

----------


## Petra717

knuffel - veilig

----------


## chicka1958

veilig.......safe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

safe - kluis

----------


## chicka1958

Kluis.............Kredietcrisus

----------


## Petra717

kredietcrisis - medcijnenprijzen rijzen

----------


## chicka1958

medicijnprijzen rijzen...........de pan uit

----------


## Petra717

de pan uit - oversize

----------


## Agnes574

oversized - XXXL

----------


## Liessa

XXXL - t-shirt

----------


## chicka1958

t shirt................kouddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## Agnes574

koud - winter

----------


## chicka1958

Winter...................... koud :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

koud - warm  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Warm.................Lekker :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

lekker - warm bad  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

warm bad - kruik

----------


## Agnes574

kruik - warme voetjes

----------


## Petra717

warme voetjes - kinder sokjes

----------


## Agnes574

kindersokjes - klein

----------


## Petra717

klein - kruipen

----------


## chicka1958

Kruipen....Regelmatig :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

regelmatig - ritme

----------


## chicka1958

ritme....regelmaat

----------


## Petra717

regelmaat - structuur

----------


## Agnes574

structuur - orde

----------


## Petra717

orde - rust

----------


## chicka1958

rust- slapieslapiedoen

----------


## Agnes574

slapieslapiedoen - warm dekbed

----------


## Petra717

warm dekbed - kruik

----------


## Agnes574

kruik - aardewerk

----------


## Petra717

aardewerk - verleden

----------


## Agnes574

verleden -oertijd

----------


## Petra717

oertijd - geschienistoets

----------


## Nikky278

Geschiedenistoets - blokken

----------


## Déylanna

Blokken-kinderspeelgoed  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Kinderspeelgoed - poppen

----------


## Déylanna

poppen-aan en uit kleden

----------


## chicka1958

Aan en uit kleden------Douche

----------


## Déylanna

Douche-lekker ontspannen

----------


## chicka1958

Ontspannen........Hoe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ??????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

Hoe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ???????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): - meer stress

----------


## chicka1958

Meer stress........................Plafond :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petra717

plafond- op zitten

----------


## chicka1958

Op zitten............... uhhhhhhhhhhhhh :EEK!:  op het plafond :EEK!:

----------


## Petra717

op het plafond - witte donder wolken :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Witte donderwolken-----------Mafkees :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Mafkees-Chicka  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Chicka----------------LIEFFIE :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefie-nee een schatje  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

nee een schatje - knuffel

----------


## Agnes574

knuffel - omhelzing

----------


## chicka1958

Omhelzing-----------voor jullie :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

voor jullie - affectie

----------


## Agnes574

Affectie - moet je veel krijgen en veel geven!!

----------


## Déylanna

moet je veel krijgen en veel geven-geven en nemen

----------


## Agnes574

geven en nemen - Yin en Yang

----------


## chicka1958

Yin en Yang........Evenwicht

----------


## Petra717

evenwicht - mooiste gewicht

----------


## Déylanna

mooiste gewicht-mijn gewicht  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

mijn gewicht - zie weegschaal :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

weegschaal - kapot  :EEK!:

----------


## SilviaB

kapot - verdriet

----------


## Petra717

verdriet - tranen

----------


## Déylanna

tranen-hormonen  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

hormenen - chocola :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

chocola.............lekker

----------


## Agnes574

lekker - genieten

----------


## SilviaB

genieten-vakantie

----------


## Petra717

vakantie - dromenland

----------


## Agnes574

dromenland - lang slapen

----------


## Déylanna

lang slapen-lekker luieren

----------


## Agnes574

lekker luieren - tot rust komen

----------


## Déylanna

Tot rust komen-warm bad

----------


## chicka1958

Warm bad...................heerlijkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Heerlijkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk-augurken

----------


## chicka1958

Augurken.................haha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Haha-lachen (om mijn augurken?)  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Lachen..............jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Big Grin: -Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chicka1958

Neeeeeeeeee :Stick Out Tongue: ...............Wellllllllllllllllll :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Welllllllllllllllllll-oke jij je zin hahahaha

----------


## Petra717

oké jij je zin hahaha- feest

----------


## Déylanna

Feest-slingers

----------


## Petra717

slingers- voor sinterklaas

----------


## Déylanna

Voor sinterklaas-een stoel

----------


## Agnes574

een stoel - goede zithouding

----------


## Petra717

goede zithouding - AUWWW!!!

----------


## Agnes574

AUWWW!!!- pijn

----------


## Déylanna

Pijn-wang

----------


## Agnes574

wang - ontstoken

----------


## Déylanna

ontstoken-rood

----------


## Agnes574

rood - bloed

----------


## Déylanna

Bloed-pleister

----------


## Petra717

pleister - genezen

----------


## Agnes574

genezen - aanslepend proces

----------


## Petra717

aanslepend proces - vermoeiend

----------


## chicka1958

Vermoeiend--------Begrijpelijk :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

begrijpelijk - goed verstaanbaar

----------


## Déylanna

Goed verstaanbaar-duidelijk

----------


## Petra717

duidelijk - hard

----------


## Agnes574

hard - steen

----------


## Petra717

steen - gevaarlijk

----------


## Déylanna

gevaarlijk-eng

----------


## Petra717

eng -triggers

----------


## Déylanna

Triggers-overprikkeling

----------


## chicka1958

Overprikkeling...........gevoelig

----------


## Déylanna

Gevoelig-pijnlijk

----------


## Petra717

pijnlijk - au!

----------


## chicka1958

Auw........Knuffie

----------


## Petra717

knuffie - behoefte

----------


## Déylanna

behoefte-Een mega knufff voor Peetje

----------


## Petra717

een mega knufff voor Peetje - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm-lekker he?

----------


## Petra717

lekker hé ? - heerlijk en warm ook nog hahahaha

----------


## Déylanna

Heerlijk en warm ook nog hahahaha-gelukkig je hebt weer een lach op je gezicht. :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

gelukkig je hebt weer een lach op je gezicht. - die is er nog :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

die is er nog-goed zo meissie

----------


## Petra717

goes zo meissie - GO, SCORE!!!

----------


## chicka1958

Go Score...................GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## Agnes574

Goal - voetbal

----------


## Déylanna

Voetbal-saai

----------


## Petra717

saai - slaaapzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Déylanna

slaapzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz-snurken

----------


## Petra717

snurken - lawaai

----------


## chicka1958

Lawaai................Oordoppen

----------


## Petra717

oordoppen - eindelijk stilte LOL

----------


## Déylanna

eindelijk stilte-rust

----------


## chicka1958

Rust................................  :Big Grin: I,m Back :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

I'm Back - Welcome

----------


## Déylanna

Welcome-gelukkig

----------


## Agnes574

gelukkig - heerlijk gevoel

----------


## Déylanna

Heerlijk gevoel-ontbreekt

----------


## Agnes574

ontbreekt - missen

----------


## chicka1958

Missen... Inderdaad :Frown:

----------


## kleintje

Inderdaad...bekennen!

----------


## Agnes574

bekennen - opbiechten

----------


## Déylanna

Opbiechten-Waarheid

----------


## chicka1958

Waarheid.................hard :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hard-leven

----------


## chicka1958

Leven...........ademen

----------


## Déylanna

ademen-zucht

----------


## chicka1958

Zucht...........gedachten

----------


## Déylanna

gedachten-teveel

----------


## Agnes574

teveel - overmatig

----------


## Déylanna

Overmatig-braken

----------


## chicka1958

Braken.............spanning

----------


## Agnes574

spanning - stress

----------


## chicka1958

Stress........................Ontspannen

----------


## Déylanna

Ontspannen-massage

----------


## chicka1958

Massage-------------Chocolade :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Chocolade-geef maar

----------


## chicka1958

Geef maar................Kom

----------


## Nikky278

kom... naar huis

----------


## Agnes574

naar huis - gaan slapen

----------


## chicka1958

Gaan slapen-----net gedaan :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

net gedaan - wakker worden  :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Wakker worden... te vroeg

----------


## Déylanna

Te vroeg-Niet te laat

----------


## Agnes574

niet te laat - vergeven

----------


## Déylanna

Vergeven-NOOIT

----------


## chicka1958

Nooit.......................... :Big Grin: Chocolade :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Chocolade...........stiekem  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

stiekum - niet eerlijk

----------


## kleintje

niet eerlijk....bedrog

----------


## Agnes574

bedrog - super slecht!!

----------


## Déylanna

Super slecht!!!-ongezond eten

----------


## Agnes574

ongezond eten - slap voelen

----------


## Déylanna

slap voelen-zit er niet ver vandaan

----------


## Petra717

zit er niet ver vandaan - me 2

----------


## Déylanna

me2-alle twee

----------


## Agnes574

alle twee - samen

----------


## Déylanna

Samen-Speciale band

----------


## Agnes574

Speciale band - moeder en kind

----------


## Déylanna

Moeder en kind-Onafscheidelijk

----------


## Agnes574

onafscheidelijk - samenhorigheid

----------


## Déylanna

Samenhorigheid-Eénsgezindheid

----------


## chicka1958

Eensgezindheid...............Verkade :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Verkade-melk(ook een stukkie lief, heb nog genoeg  :Wink: )

----------


## chicka1958

Melk-Vekade...........................Jammie jammie

----------


## Déylanna

Verkade-Niet teveel  :Wink:  (slagroomsoesjes zijn trouwens ook lekker heb ik ontdekt haha)

----------


## Agnes574

niet teveel - dik worden

----------


## Déylanna

Dik worden-Gaat vanzelf!!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

gaat vanzelf - ademen

----------


## Déylanna

ademen-lucht

----------


## Agnes574

lucht -verstopte neus  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Verstopte neus-Verkoudheid

----------


## Agnes574

verkoudheid - blijft maar duren...

----------


## Déylanna

Blijft maar duren-Beterschap schatje :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

beterschap schatje :Wink:  - knuff

----------


## Déylanna

Knuff-Stevige knuffffff

----------


## Petra717

stevige Knufff- geborgenheid

----------


## chicka1958

Geborgenheid....................MediCity

----------


## Agnes574

MediCity - informatiebron

----------


## Déylanna

Informatiebron-Nuttig

----------


## chicka1958

Nuttig............Waardevol

----------


## Déylanna

Waardevol-Uuuuhhhhh :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................Nuttig :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Nuttig-Wist ff geen antwoord :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Wist ff geen antwoord........................Jij????? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Jij?????-Ja spraakwater is ff op

----------


## chicka1958

Spraakwater op...............Drinken

----------


## Déylanna

Drinken-Geen dorst

----------


## Agnes574

geen dorst - honger  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Honger-altijd :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

altijd - pijn (helaas..)

----------


## Déylanna

Pijn-Zeer

----------


## Agnes574

zeer - erg

----------


## Déylanna

Erg-Chaos

----------


## Agnes574

chaos - drukte

----------


## Déylanna

Drukte-Rust

----------


## Agnes574

Rust - Waar???

----------


## Agnes574

Waar??? - zoeken

----------


## Déylanna

Zoeken-Niet vinden

----------


## Agnes574

Niet vinden - kwijt

----------


## Déylanna

Kwijt-verloren

----------


## Agnes574

verloren - gemis

----------


## chicka1958

Gemis.................Verdriet

----------


## Agnes574

verdriet - verwerken

----------


## natasjcha

verwerken-toekomst

----------


## Agnes574

toekomst - morgen

----------


## Déylanna

morgen-nieuwe dag

----------


## Petra717

nieuwe dag - nieuw begin

----------


## Déylanna

Nieuw begin - Zeer aantrekkelijk

----------


## Petra717

zeer aantrekkelijk - fluiten

----------


## Déylanna

Fluiten - Geluid

----------


## Agnes574

geluid - hinderlijk

----------


## Déylanna

Hinderlijk - Obstakel

----------


## Agnes574

obstakel - over geraken

----------


## Déylanna

Over geraken - Springen

----------


## Petra717

springen - wipe out (nieuwe tv programma)

----------


## Déylanna

Whipe out - Water

----------


## Agnes574

water - douchen (ga ik zo doen  :Wink: )

----------


## Déylanna

Douchen - Uitgebreid

----------


## Petra717

uitgebreid -therapie

----------


## Déylanna

Therapie - Niet meer

----------


## Petra717

niet meer - familie

----------


## Déylanna

Familie - Zeuren

----------


## chicka1958

Zeuren-Genoeg

----------


## Déylanna

Genoeg - Wanneer??????????????????

----------


## Agnes574

Wanneer??????? - vraagteken!!

----------


## Petra717

vraagteken- meervoud

----------


## Déylanna

Meervoud - Dubbel

----------


## Petra717

dubbel - 2

----------


## Agnes574

2 - getal

----------


## Petra717

getal - anders

----------


## Agnes574

anders - verandering (please!!!)

----------


## Petra717

verandering - hopen

----------


## Déylanna

Hopen - Inzet

----------


## Petra717

inzet - kracht

----------


## Déylanna

Kracht - Slap

----------


## Petra717

slap - moe!

----------


## Déylanna

Moe - Slapen

----------


## Petra717

slapen - uit rusten

----------


## Déylanna

Uitrusten - Bijkomen

----------


## Petra717

bijkomen -extreem

----------


## Déylanna

Extreem - Moe

----------


## Petra717

moe - geen zin

----------


## Déylanna

Geen zin - Luieren

----------


## Petra717

luieren - mag

----------


## Déylanna

Mag - Moeten

----------


## Petra717

Moeten - Verplichting

----------


## Déylanna

Verplichting - Niet leuk

----------


## Petra717

Niet leuk - Puinhoop

----------


## Déylanna

Puinhoop - Juiste woord

----------


## Petra717

Juiste Woord - NU! :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Nu - Heden

----------


## Petra717

Heden - Twijfels

----------


## Agnes574

twijfels - onzekerheid

----------


## Petra717

Onzekerheid -Waar

----------


## Déylanna

Waar - Hier

----------


## Petra717

Hier - Timeless

----------


## Déylanna

Timeless - Geen klok

----------


## Petra717

Geen klok - Oneindigheid

----------


## Déylanna

Oneindigheid - Heerlijk

----------


## Petra717

Heerlijk - Dromen

----------


## Déylanna

Dromen - Mooier

----------


## Petra717

Mooier - Hoop

----------


## Agnes574

Hoop - doet leven

----------


## Petra717

Doet leven - alledaags

----------


## Agnes574

alledaags - sleur!!

----------


## Déylanna

Sleur - Zeer vermoeiend

----------


## Agnes574

Zeer vermoeiend - zware duscussie

----------


## Déylanna

Zware discussie - Eeuwige gezeik

----------


## Agnes574

eeuwige gezeik - kotsbeu

----------


## natasjcha

kotsbeu-drank

----------


## Déylanna

Drank - Vies

----------


## Agnes574

vies - niet lekker

----------


## Déylanna

Niet lekker - Erwtensoep

----------


## Agnes574

erwtensoep - drab

----------


## Déylanna

Drab - Modder

----------


## chicka1958

Modder...................Glibberig :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

Glibberig - Handdoek nodig

----------


## chicka1958

Handdoek nodig..........................JIJ :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Jij - Allebei (hahaha)

----------


## chicka1958

Allebei............. uhhhhhhhhh :EEK!:

----------


## Déylanna

Uuuhhhhhh - Zeker weten  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Zeker weten.................IJSJE  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Ijsje - Vlekkerig

----------


## Agnes574

vlekkerig - gezicht

----------


## Déylanna

Gezicht - Uiterlijk

----------


## Agnes574

uiterlijk -innerlijk

----------


## Déylanna

Innerlijk - Karakter

----------


## Agnes574

karakter - zegt veel  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Zegt veel - Alles omvattend

----------


## Agnes574

Alles omvattend - geheel

----------


## Déylanna

Geheel - Volmaakt

----------


## Agnes574

Volmaakt - droombeeld

----------


## Déylanna

Droombeeld - Geen realiteit

----------


## Agnes574

geen realiteit - marsmannetjes  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Marsmannetjes - E.T

----------


## Agnes574

E.T. - grappig

----------


## Déylanna

Grappig - Lachwekkend

----------


## Petra717

lachwekkend - kwekken

----------


## Agnes574

kwekken - eend

----------


## Déylanna

Eend - Vijver

----------


## Petra717

Vijver - natuur

----------


## Déylanna

Natuur - Weilanden

----------


## Petra717

Wieland - Ei

----------


## Déylanna

Ei - Ontbijtje

----------


## Petra717

Ontbijtje - Cornflakes

----------


## Déylanna

Cornflakes - Melk

----------


## Agnes574

melk - wit

----------


## Déylanna

Wit - Bleek

----------


## Agnes574

bleek - ziekjes

----------


## Déylanna

Ziekjes - Verkouden

----------


## Nikky278

verkouden - loopneus

----------


## Déylanna

Loopneus - Zakdoekjes

----------


## Petra717

Zakdoekjes - Kou

----------


## Déylanna

Kou - Regen

----------


## Petra717

Regen - Nederland :Mad:

----------


## Déylanna

Nederland - Emigreren

----------


## Petra717

Emigeren - Remigratiewet

----------


## Déylanna

Remigratiewet - Terugkeren

----------


## Petra717

Terugkeren - Dissociatie

----------


## Déylanna

Dissociatie - Ontkoppeling

----------


## Petra717

Ontkoppeling - Auto

----------


## Déylanna

Auto - Algemene Periodieke Keuring (APK)

----------


## Petra717

Algemene Periodieke Keuring - Monteur

----------


## Déylanna

Monteur - Garage

----------


## Petra717

Garage - Puinhoop

----------


## leeuwine

puinhoop - huishouden

----------


## Agnes574

huishouden - op laag pitje

----------


## Déylanna

Op laag pitje - Geen energie

----------


## leeuwine

geen energie - burnout

----------


## Petra717

Burnout - Herstel

----------


## Déylanna

Herstel - Begin van.....

----------


## Petra717

Begin van ... - Een nieuw einde

----------


## Déylanna

Een nieuw einde - Nieuw leven

----------


## Agnes574

Nieuw leven - hoop doet leven  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoop doet leven - Tja...... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Tja.... - twijfels

----------


## Agnes574

twijfels - onzekerheid

----------


## Agnes574

onzekerheid - onzelfzeker

..........................DOET ER NIEMAND MEER MEE????????????................................... ..

----------


## Petra717

onzelfzeker- klein maken

_ik ben er nog hoor meis!_

----------


## Agnes574

klein maken - foetushouding

_gelukkig lieffie!!!  :Wink: _

----------


## Petra717

foetushouding - baarmoeder

----------


## Agnes574

baarmoeder - kweekplaats  :Wink:  

(hahaha..sorry,kon het niet laten,was het eerste waar ik aan dacht)

----------


## Petra717

kweekplaats - vijver

----------


## Agnes574

vijver - schoonmaken (Tino dit weekend!!)

----------


## Petra717

schoonmaken - vermoeiend

----------


## Agnes574

vermoeiend - discussie

----------


## Petra717

Discussie - Wegkruipen

----------


## Agnes574

wegkruipen - stil,donker hoekje

----------


## Tess71

Stil, donker hoekje - lekker koel :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

lekker koel - afkoelen  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Afkoelen - koude douche!

----------


## Agnes574

koude douche - goede bloeddoorstroming


bbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

goede bloeddoorstroming - aderen

----------


## Agnes574

aderen - verstopte verkeersaderen > FILES  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

verstopte verkeersaderen - ochtendspits

----------


## Tess71

Ochtendspits - vroeg je bed uit!

----------


## Agnes574

vroeg je bed uit! - verschrikking!!

----------


## Petra717

verschrikking - speed daten

----------


## Agnes574

speed daten - speedy conzales  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Speedy conzales - Tekenfilm

----------


## Agnes574

Tekenfilm - de Smurfen (superleuk  :Wink: )

----------


## Tess71

de Smurfen - vader Abraham ( ja die leeft nog)

----------


## Agnes574

Vader Abraham - meezingers  :Wink: 

( "Waar komen jullie toch vandaan...
oh my ... ,dat liedje krijg ik de eerste dagen dus niet meet uit mijn hoofd!!! :Big Grin: )

----------


## Petra717

meezingers - nederlandstalig

----------


## Tess71

Nederlandstalig - Polonaise ( allemaal aansluiten......kom op )

----------


## Agnes574

polonaise - rups

----------


## Tess71

Rups - Vlinderrrr

----------


## Agnes574

Vlinder - vrijheid

----------


## Tess71

vrijheid - genieten

----------


## Luuss0404

genieten - ontspannen

----------


## Agnes574

ontspannen - massage

----------


## Luuss0404

massage - pijnvermindering

----------


## Tess71

Pijnvermindering - gelukkig zijn!

----------


## Nikky278

gelukkig zijn - relatie

----------


## Agnes574

relatie -verwarrend

----------


## Tess71

verwarrend - geheim

----------


## Luuss0404

geheim - bewaren (al kan niet iedereen dat helaas...)

----------


## Agnes574

bewaren - rust (proberen)

----------


## Tess71

Rust - slapen

----------


## Luuss0404

slapen - dromen

----------


## Tess71

dromen - dag (dromen)

----------


## Agnes574

dag(dromen) - vluchten uit de realiteit..

----------


## marlanojo

belangerijk

----------


## Tess71

belangrijk - geen oplossing

----------


## Luuss0404

geen oplossing - vast zitten

----------


## Tess71

vastzitten - gevangen

----------


## Agnes574

gevangen - kooi

----------


## Luuss0404

kooi - huisdier (vogel, rat, cavia)

----------


## Agnes574

huisdier - afscheid nemen

----------


## marlanojo

vaarwel

----------


## Luuss0404

vaarwel - einde...

----------


## Agnes574

einde - komt ooit

----------


## Luuss0404

komt ooit - stressloosheid

----------


## Tess71

stressloosheid - relaxen

----------


## Lara '52

toekomst -zonnig

----------


## Lara '52

SORRY was abuis 

RELAXEN -hanam

----------


## Luuss0404

hamam - heerlijk

----------


## Lara '52

heerlijk- gezellig

----------


## Luuss0404

gezellig - samenzijn

----------


## Tess71

samenzijn - knus

----------


## Agnes574

knus - fleecedeken  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

fleecedeken - warmte

----------


## Tess71

Warmte - openhaard  :Smile:  mmmmmm

----------


## Luuss0404

openhaard - romantisch

----------


## Tess71

Romantisch - kaarsjes branden

----------


## Agnes574

kaarsjes branden - sfeerlicht  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

sfeerlicht - lekker diner

----------


## Tess71

lekker diner - voldaan gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

voldaan gevoel - nagenieten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

nagenieten - ontspannen gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

ontspannen gevoel - wens 
(*** om dat terug te hebben!!)

----------


## Lara '52

wens -gezondheid

----------


## Tess71

gezondheid - heel belangrijk

----------


## Luuss0404

heel belangrijk - concentratie

(** ben bezig met 2 opleidingen en ik wil het dit keer wel halen, dus moet ik me goed concentreren en goed mijn best doen)

----------


## Tess71

concentratie - vermoeiend

Bezig bijtje Luuss :Wink:  succes met je opleidingen :Smile:  wat volg je voor opleidingen?

----------


## Lara '52

vermoeiend -intensief

----------


## Agnes574

intensief - marathon

----------


## Luuss0404

marathon - sportief

(dank je Tess, ik doe de MBO opleidingen administratief medewerker die ik als vooropleiding doe voor medisch secretaresse, maar doe ze beide tegelijkertijd :S)

----------


## Agnes574

sportief - fitness

----------


## Lara '52

fitness -zweten

----------


## Tess71

Zweten - vies

----------


## Agnes574

Vies - Bruistabletten (jakkie)

----------


## Luuss0404

Bruistabletten - bad 

Agnes vies omdat je bruistabletten bedoelt voor in je mond? Die zijn inderdaad smerig! Maar je hebt ook van die badbruistabletten en in bad gaan vind ik heerlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Bad-zalig

----------


## Agnes574

Zalig - slapen  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Slapen -luieren 

Het betreft hier niet op jou Agnes ,maar veel slapen dat vind ik tijdverlies !!

----------


## Luuss0404

luieren - zonnen! 

(als ik 's zomers in de tuin op een stretchbed lig te luieren val ik altijd in slaap van de zon  :Smile: )

----------


## Lara '52

zonnen -strand

----------


## Luuss0404

strand - uitwaaien

----------


## Tess71

uitwaaien - warme chocomel

----------


## Agnes574

warme chocomel - opwarmen

----------


## Luuss0404

opwarmen - deken (kan je lekker om je heen doen)

----------


## Lara '52

deken -wol

----------


## Agnes574

wol - schaap

----------


## Tess71

schaap - lammetje ( zo lief )

----------


## Luuss0404

lammetje - geboorte 

(ik heb geholpen en ben geweest bij de geboorte van lammetjes, een veulentje, een kalfje en van kittens  :Big Grin:  zooo schattig!)

----------


## Agnes574

geboorte - nieuw leven

----------


## Lara '52

nieuw leven -geluk

----------


## Agnes574

geluk - zelf voor zorgen

----------


## Lara '52

zelf voor zorgen -energie

----------


## Tess71

energie - de zon, heerlijk als het wat kouder wordt en dan het zonnetje op je bolletje, en in je hand een heerlijke beker warme chocomel :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

de zon - warmte  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

warmte - kersenpitkussen

----------


## Luuss0404

kersenpitkussen - pijnvrij

----------


## Agnes574

pijnvrij - grootste wens  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Grootste wens - geen angst meer

----------


## Agnes574

Geen angst meer - ontspannen gevoel

----------


## Lara '52

Ontspannen gevoel -vrijheid

----------


## Tess71

Vrijheid - niet altijd vanzelf sprekend!

----------


## Lara '52

niet altijd vanzelf sprekend -d'er voor vechten !!!!!!  :Wink:  

( ooit zelf gedaan en dat gebeurd beetje bij beetje maar je komt er wel )  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

d'r voor vechten - aan jezelf denken  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Aan jezelf denken - lastig

----------


## Lara '52

lastig - iets uitleggen ( zeker aan mijn man )discussie over het feestje v. koffie voor mij ja of nee......!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

iets uitleggen - woorden zoeken

----------


## Lara '52

woorden zoeken-fijngevoeligheid

----------


## Agnes574

fijngevoeligheid - goed nadenken  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

goed nadenken -verstandig

----------


## Agnes574

verstandig - wijsheid

----------


## Lara '52

wijsheid - niet altijd aanwezig

----------


## Agnes574

niet altijd aanwezig - goed gevoel

----------


## Lara '52

goed gevoel -liefde -gelukkig zijn

----------


## Agnes574

gelukkig zijn - slappe lach  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

slappe lach - spierpijn in kaak  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

spierpijn in kaak - vervelend gevoel

----------


## Liessa

vervelend gevoel - krampen

----------


## Lara '52

krampen -ongemakkelijk

----------


## Agnes574

ongemakkelijk - winderigheid

----------


## Lara '52

winderigheid -lawaai ..

----------


## dotito

lawaai - vervelend

----------


## Agnes574

vervelend - regenweer

----------


## Lara '52

regenweer - donker

----------


## Agnes574

donker - zwart

----------


## Luuss0404

zwart - de nacht

----------


## Agnes574

de nacht - stilte

----------


## Luuss0404

stilte - niet aanwezig

----------


## Agnes574

niet aanwezig - wegdromen

----------


## dotito

wegdromen - afwezig

----------


## Agnes574

afwezig - slaap :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Lara '52

slaap - snurken

----------


## Agnes574

snurken - bomen zagen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

bomen zagen - diepe slaap 

(***mijn vader als hij heel vast slaapt snurkt hij ook zo alsof hij bomen omzaagt)

----------


## Agnes574

diepe slaap - dromen

----------


## dotito

dromen - onbewuste

----------


## Luuss0404

onbewuste - gevoelens

----------


## dotito

gevoelens-kwetsbaar

----------


## Lara '52

kwetsbaar - kinderen

----------


## dotito

kinderen-onschuldig

----------


## Agnes574

onschuldig - puppy  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

puppy- vertroetelen

----------


## Agnes574

vertroetelen - verwennen

----------


## Luuss0404

verwennen - dagje beautycentrum

----------


## Lara '52

dagje beautycentrum -schoonheid

----------


## dotito

schoonheid- uiterlijk

----------


## Agnes574

uiterlijk - eerste indruk

----------


## Tess71

eerste indruk - belangrijk

----------


## Lara '52

belangrijk -vrede (op deze dag en al de andere dagen )

----------


## Agnes574

vrede - rust

----------


## Tess71

rust - verademing

----------


## Agnes574

verademing - lange wandeling (voel me héérlijk moe erna  :Wink: )

----------


## Tess71

lange wandeling - bos

----------


## Agnes574

bos - herfstkleuren

----------


## Luuss0404

herfstkleuren - schilderij

(** vroeger op weg door t bos naar paardrijden was er altijd een vrouwtje het veranderende landschap aan het schilderen)

----------


## Agnes574

schilderij - verf

----------


## dotito

verf-kleuren

----------


## Agnes574

kleuren - geuren  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

geuren-parfum

----------


## Agnes574

parfum - luxe  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

luxe-geld

----------


## Agnes574

geld - tekort  :Big Grin:  (altijd en eeuwig  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

tekort - licht (weinig zon dezer dagen  :Frown: )

----------


## Agnes574

licht - kaarsjes

----------


## dotito

kaarsjes-kerk

----------


## Agnes574

kerk - religie

----------


## Luuss0404

religie - geloof 

** in god(en) en/of jezelf  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

geloof - vertrouwen

----------


## dotito

vertrouwen-relatie

----------


## Agnes574

relatie - samenwerking (ook hier  :Wink: )!!

----------


## Luuss0404

samenwerking - uitdaging aangaan

----------


## Agnes574

uitdaging aangaan - vechten

----------


## Luuss0404

vechten - liefde

----------


## dotito

liefde-vlinders

----------


## Agnes574

vlinders - bloemen

----------


## dotito

bloemen-natuur

----------


## Agnes574

natuur - akkers

----------


## Luuss0404

akkers - leven

----------


## Agnes574

leven - natuurgeluiden

----------


## Luuss0404

natuurgeluiden - rustgevend

----------


## dotito

rustgevend-zee

----------


## Agnes574

zee - water

----------


## dotito

water-detox

----------


## Lara '52

detox- voetenbad ( zalig vd. voeten ) :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

voetenbad - wc  :Big Grin:  (Als ik een héérlijk voetenbad neem moet ik dat altijd onderbreken omdat ik dan moet gaan plassen  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

wc-privé(even rustig op u gemak zijn :Smile: )

----------


## Tess71

privé - liefde bedrijven :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

liefde bedrijven - gevoelens tonen

----------


## Lara '52

gevoelens tonen - waarheid spreken (voor jezelf opkomen )

----------


## dotito

waarheid spreken-eigenwaarde

----------


## Agnes574

eigenwaarde - van jezelf houden

----------


## Luuss0404

van jezelf houden - gelukkig zijn

----------


## Lara '52

gelukkig zijn - zorgeloos

----------


## Agnes574

zorgeloos - kinderen

----------


## Luuss0404

kinderen - eerlijkheid

(** ze zeggen eerst en denken daarna -> flapuitjes  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

eerlijkheid - geweten

----------


## Luuss0404

geweten - gedachtes

----------


## Agnes574

gedachten - dagdromen

----------


## dotito

dagdromen-visualiseren

----------


## Lara '52

visualiseren -samenwerken (tot eenzelfde doel )

----------


## Agnes574

samenwerken - harmonie

----------


## Tess71

Harmonie - vrede :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

vrede - vriendschap

----------


## dotito

vriendschap - vertrouwen

----------


## Agnes574

vertrouwen - verdienen

----------


## Lara '52

verdienen -geld

----------


## Agnes574

geld - chronisch tekort  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

chronisck tekort - energie  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

energie-bewegen

----------


## Agnes574

bewegen - zwemmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

zwemmen-zee :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tess71

Zee - wind

----------


## Agnes574

wind - sjaal  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

sjaal - wol

----------


## Agnes574

wol - schaap

----------


## Lara '52

schaap - warmte

----------


## Luuss0404

warmte - zon

----------


## dotito

zon-vakantie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

vakantie - ontspannen

----------


## Tess71

Ontspannen - uitwaaien aan zee :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

uitwaaien aan zee - stormwind

----------


## Agnes574

stormwind - oorpijn

----------


## Luuss0404

oorpijn - stilte!

----------


## dotito

stilte-herdenking

----------


## Tess71

herdenking - rouw

----------


## dotito

rouw-zwart

----------


## Agnes574

zwart - donker

----------


## Luuss0404

donker - nacht

----------


## Agnes574

nacht - sterren

----------


## Tess71

Sterren - schittering :Smile:

----------


## dotito

schittering-diamant

----------


## Agnes574

diamant - kostbaar

----------


## marlanojo

geluk

----------


## Luuss0404

geluk - kleine dingen

(* geluk zit in kleine dingen  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

kleine dingen - groot gebaar
*de kleinste cadeautjes/dingen zijn voor mij het grootste gebaar van liefde/genegenheid etc  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

groot gebaar-waardevol

----------


## Luuss0404

waardevol - vriendschap

----------


## Agnes574

vriendschap - elkaar een goed gevoel geven

----------


## dotito

elkaar een goed gevoel geven-beminnen

----------


## Agnes574

beminnen - vrijen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

vrijen - strelen

----------


## Agnes574

strelen - aaien (woef  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Luuss0404

aaien - liefkozen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefkozen - knuffel

----------


## Luuss0404

knuffel - blijheid

----------


## marlanojo

blijheid - feestdagen

----------


## Agnes574

feestdagen - bubbels

----------


## Luuss0404

bubbels - bubbelbad

----------


## dotito

bubbelbad-rozenblaadjes

----------


## Agnes574

rozenblaadjes - romantisch

----------


## Luuss0404

romantisch - kaarslicht

----------


## Agnes574

kaarslicht - kaarsje branden voor iemand

----------


## Luuss0404

kaarsjes branden voor iemand - rouwproces

----------


## dotito

rouwproces-verdriet :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

verdriet - hartzeer  :Frown:

----------


## Tess71

hartzeer- intens gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

intens gevoel - angstaanval

----------


## dotito

angstaanval-hyperventileren

----------


## Agnes574

hyperventileren - ademhaling

----------


## Petra717

ademhaling - rust halen

----------


## Luuss0404

rust halen - mediteren

----------


## Petra717

mediteren -yoga

----------


## dotito

yoga - bewust

----------


## Agnes574

bewust - plannen

----------


## Petra717

plannen - bureaucratie

----------


## Agnes574

bureaucratie - democratie

----------


## Petra717

democratie - vrijheid??

----------


## Agnes574

vrijheid ?? - beperkt

----------


## Petra717

beperkt - bekrompen

----------


## Luuss0404

bekrompen - vooroordeel

----------


## Petra717

vooroordeel - fantasie

----------


## Luuss0404

fantasie - dagdromen

----------


## Agnes574

dagdromen - tijd vliegt  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

tijd vliegt - plezier

----------


## Lara '52

Plezier -carnaval

----------


## Luuss0404

carnaval - verkleden

----------


## Ronald68

verkleden - darth vader

----------


## Agnes574

darth vader - fictief

----------


## Petra717

fictief - boeken

----------


## Luuss0404

boeken - ontspanning

----------


## Petra717

ontspanning - body balance!

----------


## Agnes574

Body balance - oefeningen

----------


## Luuss0404

oefeningen - leren

----------


## Agnes574

leren - stap voor stap

----------


## Luuss0404

stap voor stap - vooruitgang

----------


## Agnes574

vooruitgang - hopen op

----------


## Luuss0404

hopen op - tegenstrijdige gevoelens...

----------


## Agnes574

tegenstrijdige gevoelens - verstand gebruiken

...verstand gebruiken is meestal beter dan je hart volgen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

verstand gebruiken - keuzes maken

----------


## Agnes574

keuzes maken - nadenken

----------


## Ronald68

nadenken - werk

----------


## Petra717

werk - afleiding

----------


## Agnes574

afleiding - minder concentratie

----------


## Petra717

minder concentratie - afdwalen

----------


## Luuss0404

afdwalen - dagdromen

----------


## Agnes574

dagdromen - héérlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Héérlijk - Ijs!

----------


## Agnes574

ijs - koud!

----------


## Petra717

Koud - Vriezen

----------


## Luuss0404

vriezen - schaatsen

----------


## Petra717

schaatsen - verleden

----------


## Luuss0404

verleden - toekomst  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

nadenken - positief !!!!!!

----------


## dotito

positief-gelukkig zijn :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

gelukkig zijn - periodes

----------


## Luuss0404

periodes - ups en downs

----------


## Agnes574

ups and downs - schommelingen

----------


## Luuss0404

schommelingen - emoties

----------


## dotito

emoties-gevoelens

----------


## Agnes574

gevoelens - gedicht

----------


## Lara '52

gedicht-dichter

----------


## Agnes574

dichter - kunstenaar

----------


## Luuss0404

kunstenaar - kunstwerk

----------


## Agnes574

kunstwerk - eigen interpretatie  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

eigen interpretatie-(uw hart & ziel)

----------


## Agnes574

hart & ziel - kwetsbaar

----------


## Petra717

kwetsbaar - menselijkheid

----------


## Agnes574

menselijkheid - sterfelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

sterfelijk - verdriet

----------


## Agnes574

verdriet - rouwen

----------


## dotito

verdriet-rouwproces

----------


## Agnes574

rouwproces - tijd voor nemen

----------


## Luuss0404

tijd voor nemen - ontspanning

----------


## Agnes574

ontspanning - spieren ontspannen

----------


## Luuss0404

spieren ontspannen - sauna

----------


## Lara '52

sauna-mediteren

----------


## Luuss0404

mediteren - rust vinden

----------


## Agnes574

rust vinden - lukt niet  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

lukt niet - goede balans vinden

@ Agnes, balen dat je je rust niet kan vinden  :Frown:  Dikke knuffel en veel sterkte!!!

----------


## dotito

goede balans vinden-ying-yang

----------


## Luuss0404

ying-yang - evenwicht

----------


## marlanojo

evenwicht - regelmaat

----------


## Agnes574

regelmaat - orde

----------


## dotito

orde-discipline

----------


## Agnes574

discipline - moeilijk

----------


## Luuss0404

moeilijk - stil zitten

----------


## Agnes574

stil zitten - kleuters  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kleuters-schattig

----------


## Luuss0404

schattig - baby diertjes (lammetjes, veulentjes enz)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

baby diertjes - puppy's :Wink:

----------


## dotito

puppy's-vriendschap :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

vriendschap - onbetaalbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

onbetaalbaar - geluk

----------


## Ronald68

geluk - gezin

----------


## Agnes574

gezin - vruchtbaarheid

----------


## Ronald68

vruchtbaarheid - paasen

----------


## dotito

paasen-kuikentje

----------


## Luuss0404

kuikentjes - klein

----------


## dotito

klein-dwerg :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

dwerg - reus

----------


## Agnes574

reus - wolkenkrabber

----------


## Luuss0404

wolkenkrabber - toren

----------


## marlanojo

toren-hoog

----------


## dotito

hoog-berg

----------


## Luuss0404

berg - beklimmen

----------


## marlanojo

beklimmen-kracht

----------


## Agnes574

kracht - uithoudingsvermogen

----------


## Luuss0404

uithoudingsvermogen - conditie

----------


## marlanojo

conditie-vrolijk

----------


## Agnes574

vrolijk - lachen

----------


## Luuss0404

lachen - gezond!

----------


## Agnes574

gezond - lange wandeling

----------


## Luuss0404

lange wandeling - ontspannend

----------


## marlanojo

ontspannend-drankje

----------


## Agnes574

drankje - thee met honing

----------


## marlanojo

thee met honing-verzachtend

----------


## Agnes574

verzachtend - aangenaam

----------


## Luuss0404

aangenaam - fijn

----------


## Agnes574

fijn - teamwork  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

teamwork - belangrijk!

----------


## Agnes574

belangrijk - onmisbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

onmisbaar - vriendschap

----------


## marlanojo

vriendschap-goud

----------


## Four Roses

goud - trouwring

----------


## Petra717

trouwring -sierraad

----------


## Luuss0404

sierraad - persoonlijk

----------


## dotito

Persoonlijk-Karakter

----------


## Luuss0404

karakter - doorzettingsvermogen

----------


## Lara '52

doorzettingsvermogen -sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

Sterkte - Moed

----------


## dotito

moed-wilskracht

----------


## Agnes574

wilskracht - streven naar een doel

----------


## dotito

streven naar een doel-motivatie  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

motivatie - mis ik momenteel

----------


## Luuss0404

mis ik momenteel - een knuffel

----------


## dotito

een knuffel -en een zoen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

en een zoen - liefde!

----------


## Agnes574

liefde - raar iets

----------


## Luuss0404

raar iets - verliefdheid

----------


## Agnes574

verliefdheid - vlinders

----------


## Luuss0404

vlinders - vrijheid

----------


## Tess71

Vrijheid - niet vanzelfsprekend

----------


## Four Roses

niet vanzelfsprekend - gelukkig zijn

----------


## Luuss0404

gelukkig zijn - fijn gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

fijn gevoel - alleen op mijn gemakje zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

alleen op mijn gemakje zijn - tijd voor jezelf!  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

tijd voor jezelf - innerlijke wijsheid

----------


## Luuss0404

innerlijke wijsheid - vooruitgang  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

vooruitgang - progressief

----------


## Agnes574

progressief - medische term

----------


## Luuss0404

medische term - artsen

----------


## dotito

Artsen-geneeskunde

----------


## Luuss0404

geneeskunde - helen

----------


## gabry

toekomst - vooruitzicht

----------


## gabry

sorry foutje! Ik had niet ver genoeg doorgelezen!

----------


## gabry

helen - onzekerheid

----------


## dotito

onzekerheid-geen zelfvertrouwen

----------


## Agnes574

geen zelfvertrouwen - zelfbeeld

----------


## Luuss0404

zelfbeeld - jezelf accepteren

----------


## Agnes574

jezelf accepteren - traag proces

----------


## Ronald68

traag proces - opstaan  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

opstaan-s'morgens

----------


## Ronald68

s'morgens - vrolijk

----------


## dotito

vrolijk-levendig :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

levendig - lente begint!

----------


## Ronald68

lente begint! - zondag

----------


## Agnes574

zondag - tv-avond

----------


## Luuss0404

tv-avond - film kijken

----------


## Lara '52

film kijkend - fantasie ......

----------


## Agnes574

fantasie - dromen

----------


## Luuss0404

dromen - onbereikbaar

----------


## Agnes574

onbereikbaar - pijnvrij zijn  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

pijnvrij zijn - mooie droom

----------


## dotito

mooie droom-lotto winnen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

lotto winnen - kansen

----------


## Agnes574

kansen - grijpen als je kunt  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

grijpen als je kunt - tikkertje

----------


## Luuss0404

grijpen als je kunt - gelukkige momenten!

----------


## Agnes574

gelukkige momenten - gelukkig gevoel hebben  :Smile: ...zie dat Petra en Luuss gelijktijdig hebben gereageerd, ik ga verder met 'tikkertje' ... vind dat wel een leuke  :Big Grin: 

Tikkertje - tellen

----------


## xylina

tikkertje=spelende kinderen

----------


## sietske763

altijd hoop houden..............aan het einde van de tunnel is licht.....

----------


## Luuss0404

lieve mensen, wel doorgaan waar we gebleven waren....!

Agnes had Tikkertje - tellen
Dus dan is het de bedoeling dat de volgende op tellen iets associeert...

Tellen - dansen 
(* je moet wel maat kunnen houden heh?!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## sietske763

oh zit dat zo.....ik snapte er al geen bal van.....
nu nog niet trouwens....
sorry sorry sorry dat ik dit verstoor

----------


## Agnes574

Dansen (laatste woord van de poster hierboven) - ritme (mijn associeerwoord op dansen)

 :Smile:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

ritme-evenwicht

----------


## Agnes574

evenwicht - evenwichtsbalk

----------


## Luuss0404

evenwichtsbalk - oefeningen

----------


## gabry

oefeningen - volhouden

----------


## Agnes574

volhouden - discipline

----------


## dotito

discipline-leger

----------


## Agnes574

leger - conditietest

----------


## dotito

conditietest-(fit zijn) :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

fit zijn - energie hebben  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

energie hebben-wereld aan kunnen

----------


## Luuss0404

wereld aan kunnen - sterk zijn

----------


## dotito

sterk zijn - beer

----------


## sietske763

beer-dierentuin

----------


## dotito

dierentuin-natuur

----------


## sietske763

verrek ik begin het te snappen hier

----------


## dotito

snapte het in begin ook niet :Big Grin: 

natuur-veel groen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske, fijn dat je het begint te snappen hier  :Wink: 

veel groen - rustgevend!

----------


## sietske763

rustgevend-lekker rustig slapen

----------


## Luuss0404

lekker rustig slapen - dromen

----------


## sietske763

dromen-fantasieen

----------


## Luuss0404

fantasieën - realiteit maken  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

realiteit maken-acceptatie

----------


## xylina

acceptatie-verder kunnen

----------


## sietske763

verder kunnen-leven (weer)oppakken

----------


## dotito

leven weer oppakken-nieuw begin

----------


## sietske763

nieuw begin-nieuwe kansen

----------


## Agnes574

Nieuwe kansen - gebruik van maken :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gebruik van maken - positiviteit!

----------


## sietske763

positiviteit-onmisbaar

----------


## sietske763

en deze is voor luuss

onmisbaar-verliefd zijn

----------


## sietske763

sorry, moest er ff uit

----------


## Luuss0404

verliefd zijn - heerlijk gevoel!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

heerlijk gevoel-warm bad

----------


## Tess71

Warm bad - schuim ( een hele berg  :Smile:  )

----------


## xylina

schuim-PARTY

----------


## dotito

party-plezier maken :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

plezier maken - lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

lachen - veel humor

----------


## ikke64

veel humor - leed vermaak

----------


## Agnes574

leedvermaak - niet leuk

----------


## xylina

niet leuk- ziek zijn

----------


## sietske763

ziek zijn - beterschap

----------


## Luuss0404

beterschap - helen

----------


## ikke64

helen - niet van jou

----------


## Luuss0404

niet van jou - delen!

----------


## Agnes574

delen - liefde en vriendschap :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

liefde en vriendschap - gevoel vasthouden!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

gevoel vasthouden - motivatie

----------


## sietske763

motivatie - doorzetten

----------


## ikke64

doorzetten - winnen

----------


## Agnes574

winnen - wedstrijd

----------


## ikke64

wedstrijd - competitie

Dit is leuk  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

competitie - strijden

----------


## Tess71

Strijden - vallen en opstaan

----------


## Luuss0404

vallen en opstaan - leerproces

----------


## sietske763

leerproces - van jezelf houden

----------


## ikke64

van jezelf houden - goed voor jezelf zorgen

----------


## Agnes574

goed voor jezelf zorgen - kuurdagje  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kuurdagje-wellness :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

wellness - ontspanning!

(k ga lekker morgen naar de sauna voor wellness  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ikke64

ontspanning - vakantie

----------


## Luuss0404

vakantie - lekker even weg  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

lekker even weg-genieten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

genieten - genieten wat je wel hebt

----------


## ikke64

genieten wat je wel hebt - genieten van wat je wel kunt

----------


## Agnes574

Genieten van wat je wél kunt - héél belangrijk!!  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Heel belangrijk - Liefde

----------


## xylina

liefde- heerlijk gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

heerlijk gevoel - in het zonnetje zitten :Wink:

----------


## dotito

in het zonnetje zitten-lekker bruinen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

lekker bruinen - er gezond uitzien

----------


## dotito

er gezond uitzien-u goed verzorgen

----------


## ikke64

U goed verzorgen - je aantrekkelijk/sexie voelen

----------


## gabry

je aantrekkelijk sexy voelen - meetellen

----------


## gabry

meetellen - ouder worden

----------


## gabry

ouder worden - relatie

----------


## ikke64

relatie - verdriet en vreugde delen

----------


## sietske763

verdriet en vreugde dlen - een maatje

----------


## dotito

een maatje-in goede en slechte tijden

----------


## xylina

in goede en slechte tijden-beschermengeltje(s)

----------


## ikke64

beschermengeltje(s) - bijgeloof ???

----------


## Luuss0404

bijgeloof ??? - hoop/geloof/liefde!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoop/geloof/liefde - hangertje

----------


## dotito

hangertje-(brengt geluk)

----------


## Agnes574

brengt geluk - talisman  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

talisman-boeddha :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

boedha - dik mannetje  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

dik mannetje (grappig Ag :Big Grin: )-kerstmannetje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

kerstmannetje - sprookjes

----------


## sietske763

sprookjes - fantaseren

----------


## dotito

Fantaseren-sex :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

sex - intiem/intens genieten van elkaar!

----------


## Agnes574

intiem/intens genieten van elkaar - masseren

----------


## dotito

masseren-werkt ontspannend

----------


## Agnes574

werkt ontspannend - in het zonnetje zitten  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

in het zonnetje zitten - sex in het zonnetje p)

----------


## Luuss0404

sex in het zonnetje - kans om betrapt te worden

(haha ikke deugniet  :Wink: :P, hopen dat je buren het niet zien  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

kans om berapt te worden - stelen

----------


## dotito

stelen-dief

----------


## Agnes574

Dief - hartedief  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

hartedief - hartje gestolen

----------


## ikke64

hartedief - hartje gestolen 

Luuss schreef
(haha ikke deugniet :P, hopen dat je buren het niet zien ) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zoiets zou ik natuurlijk nooit doen :Embarrassment: 

 :Big Grin:  Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

hartje gestolen - overleden (mijn oma)

----------


## ikke64

overleden - Zolang de dood niet wordt afgeschaft is het op aarde levensgevaarlijk

----------


## sietske763

zolang de dood niet wordt afgeschaft is het op aarde levensgevaarlijk - ziekelijke maatschappij

----------


## Agnes574

Ziekelijke maatschappij - door ... de profiteurs

----------


## ikke64

door ... de profiteurs - schuldige aanwijzen

----------


## xylina

schuldige aanwijzen- rechter

----------


## sietske763

rechter - verkeerde vonnissen

----------


## Onassa

Verkeerde vonnissen-bureaucratie

----------


## ikke64

bureaucratie - gevoelloos

@Onassa Geweldige handtekening

----------


## Agnes574

gevoelloos - kwetsen

----------


## dotito

kwetsen-pijnlijk :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

pijnlijk - zenuwpijn

----------


## sietske763

zenuwpijn - afschuwelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

afschuwelijk - haat

----------


## ikke64

haat - liefde

----------


## Luuss0404

liefde - fantastisch gevoel!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

fantastisch gevoel - de zon op je huid voelen  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

de zon op je huid voelen=het toppunt van ontspanning.

----------


## Agnes574

toppunt van ontspanning - professionele massage

----------


## Onassa

professionele massage = weg doezelen

----------


## dotito

weg doezelen-in de zevende hemel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

in de zevende hemel - helemaal onbezorgd gelukkig

----------


## Luuss0404

helemaal onbezorgd gelukkig - pijnvrij zijn! 

(*dat wil ik graag voor mij en iedereen die dat nodig heeft!*)

----------


## dotito

pijnvrij zijn-epidurale verdoving

----------


## Onassa

epidurale verdoving = verlossing

----------


## Luuss0404

verlossing - opluchting!

----------


## sietske763

opluchting - goede stoelgang

----------


## Onassa

> opluchting - goede stoelgang


 :Big Grin:  hoe herkenbaar.

Goede stoelgang= plezierig wc bezoek :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe humor  :Wink: 

Plezierig wc bezoek - weer wat kwijt  :Wink:

----------


## Salty

weer wat kwijt - verstrooidheid

----------


## sietske763

verstrooidheid - in de war

----------


## ikke64

in de war - (ikke als ik zo naar de volgorde kijk.) dronken

----------


## Sylvia93

Dronken - Geen zelfbeheersing.

----------


## Salty

geen zelfbeheersing - vreetbuien

----------


## sietske763

vreetbuien - dik worden

(ps ikke, kijk maar terug, ik was ook al in de war)

----------


## ikke64

dik worden - na stoppen met roken ;(

----------


## sietske763

na stoppen met roken - meer lucht

----------


## Onassa

Meer lucht=wonen op de Veluwe :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

wonen op de Veluwe - zwarte kousen buren

----------


## Agnes574

zwarte kousen buren - kerk

----------


## ikke64

kerk - kinder verkrachting

----------


## sietske763

kinder verkrachting- te verschrikkelijk voor woorden

----------


## ikke64

te verschrikkelijk voor woorden - proberen door te gaan met het leven

----------


## Onassa

proberen door te gaan met het leven=adem in...adem uit.

----------


## sietske763

adem in....adem uit - goede ontspannings oefening

----------


## Agnes574

goede ontspanningsoefening - buikademhaling  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

buikademhaling - vlinders in de buik.

(hé leuk onderwerp)

----------


## dotito

vlinders in de buik-verliefdheid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

verliefdheid -totaal geen fouten zien

----------


## Agnes574

totaal geen fouten zien - gevaarlijk!

----------


## sietske763

gevaarlijk - roze bril

----------


## ikke64

roze bril - voor joker lopen  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Voor joker lopen = carnaval

----------


## Agnes574

Carnaval - gek doen

----------


## dotito

gek doen-u eigen uitleven :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

u eigen uitleven - veel lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

veel lachen-spiegelpaleis :Big Grin: (hi hi)

----------


## Agnes574

spiegelpaleis - verdwalen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

verdwalen-bos

----------


## ikke64

bos - een heleboel bomen, struiken, dieren enz.

----------


## Luuss0404

een heleboel bomen, struiken, dieren enz. - lekker wandelen door de natuur!

----------


## dotito

(natuur)-veel groen

----------


## Agnes574

veel groen - gras maaien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

gras maaien-heerlijke geur :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

heerlijke geur - lavendel  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

lavendel-provence

----------


## ikke64

provence - vakantie in het buitenland

----------


## Oki07

vakantie in het buitenland - heerlijk eten

----------


## dotito

heerlijk eten-verzadigd gevoel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

verzadigd gevoel - na een heerlijke vrij partij

(sorrie het is weekend  :Wink:  )

----------


## dotito

na een heerlijke vrij party-hemel op aarde :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

hemel op aarde - eigenlijk kun je niet zonder

----------


## Agnes574

Niet zonder kunnen - medicatie  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

medicatie - accepteren

----------


## Agnes574

accepteren - doodgaan

----------


## dotito

doodgaan-reincarnatie

----------


## Onassa

reincarnatie-helemaal opnieuw beginnen

----------


## ikke64

helemaal opnieuw beginnen - Toch het weer op de zelfde manier doen? (3js)

----------


## Agnes574

weer op dezelfde manier doen - gewoontes

----------


## Onassa

gewoontes-automatisme

----------


## ikke64

automatisme - saai

----------


## Luuss0404

saai - grijsheid

----------


## Onassa

grijsheid-mijn uitgroei  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

mijn uitgroei - haartjes verven  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

haartjes verven - lekker tutten

----------


## Luuss0404

lekker tutten - meiden dag  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

meiden dag - moederdag

(mijn eerste moederdag als wees)

----------


## dotito

moederdag-bloemen

----------


## ikke64

Bloemen - verwelken, scheepjes vergaan, maar mijn liefde voor jou.....

----------


## dotito

(maar de liefde)-blijft eeuwig bestaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

blijft eeuwig bestaan - herinneringen

----------


## ikke64

herinneringen - van leren voor de toekomst

----------


## sietske763

van leren voor de toekomst - grenzen aangeven

----------


## Onassa

grenzen aangeven- halt

----------


## Luuss0404

halt - stil staan

----------


## Agnes574

stil staan - badkamerklok (staat stil hier  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

badkamerklok - erg handig

----------


## Agnes574

erg handig - gsm

----------


## dotito

gsm-mobiel

----------


## Luuss0404

mobiel - bereikbaar

----------


## Agnes574

bereikbaar - TomTom  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Tomtom - kaart lezen! 

(* mn ex had zo'n Tomtom die ons het ravijn in wou sturen en later een niet bestaande weg, ben ik even blij dat ik kan kaart lezen! :Wink: )

----------


## ikke64

kaart lezen - ouderwets  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ouderwets - degelijk

----------


## Agnes574

degelijk - goede fiets  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

goede fiets - onmisbaar

----------


## ikke64

onmisbaar - Liefde (da's een makkelijke  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

liefde - fantastisch

----------


## Agnes574

fantastisch - goed slapen ( :Frown:  wil wéér niet lukken..grr)

----------


## sietske763

goed slapen - betere dag

----------


## Agnes574

betere dag - morgen (hopelijk?)

----------


## Luuss0404

morgen - nieuwe kansen!

----------


## ikke64

nieuwe kansen - met 2 handen grijpen

----------


## sietske763

met 2 handen grijpen - niet loslaten

----------


## Onassa

niet loslaten-vast houden

----------


## ikke64

vast houden - tot de dood ons scheid.

----------


## Onassa

tot de dood ons scheidt-huwelijkse belofte

----------


## Agnes574

huwelijksbelofte - in ziekte en gezondheid

----------


## Onassa

in ziekte en gezondheid-ups en downs

----------


## Luuss0404

ups en downs - leven

----------


## Onassa

Leven-eruit halen wat erin zit.

----------


## ikke64

eruit halen wat er in zit - splinter  :Wink: 

(dit is veel leuker dan het ADHD gebeuren)

----------


## Onassa

> eruit halen wat er in zit - splinter 
> 
> (dit is veel leuker dan het ADHD gebeuren)


Ja he? :Wink: 

Splinter-pulliken

----------


## ikke64

pulliken - neuspeuteren

(3x woordwaarde  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

Neuspeuteren - onbeleefd in openbaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

onbeleefd in openbaar-scheten laten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

scheten laten - lucht kwijt

----------


## ikke64

lucht kwijt - beter dan pijn in de buik

----------


## Agnes574

(beter dan) pijn in de buik - warme kruik

----------


## ikke64

warme kruik - pitten kussen

----------


## Agnes574

pitten kussen - kersen

----------


## ikke64

kersen - rood

----------


## Agnes574

rood - liefde  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

liefde (hadden we al eens gehad geloof ik  :Wink: ) - onmisbaar

----------


## Agnes574

onmisbaar - gsm (er passeren wel vaker terug dezelfde woorden hier hoor  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

gsm - handig in noodgevallen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

handig in noodgevallen-een verbanddoos

----------


## kaatjekakel

een verbanddoos - klussende echtgenoot

----------


## Luuss0404

klussende echtgenoot - ongelukken

(zou je naast klussende echtgenoten ook ooms, vaders of vrienden mogen opgeven voor "help mijn man is klusser"?!  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

ongelukken - zit in een klein hoekje

----------


## kaatjekakel

zit in een klein hoekje - een hele grote spin met harige poten

----------


## Luuss0404

een hele grote spin met harige poten - huisdier (bij ons wel  :Wink: )

----------


## ikke64

huisdier - somali (haha dat wordt eerst opzoeken voor jullie wat dat is  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

somali-muis

----------


## Luuss0404

muis - schattig klein diertje!

(* muv als de muis van een vriendin op mijn hand poept, iets wat hij normaal nooooit zou doen  :Confused: )

----------


## Agnes574

schattig klein diertje - puppy  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

puppy - trainen (zindelijk maken enzo  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

trainen-hondenschool(ging ik vroeger met mijn hond naar toe)

----------


## Luuss0404

hondenschool - hulp/blindengeleidehond

----------


## ikke64

hulp/blindengeleidehond - maatje voor het leven

----------


## Luuss0404

maatje voor het leven - hechte vriendschap

----------


## ikke64

hechte vriendschap - tot de dood ons scheid

----------


## Agnes574

Tot de dood ons scheidt - afscheid nemen  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

afscheid nemen - erg moeilijk

----------


## ikke64

erg moeilijk - trouw blijven

----------


## Agnes574

trouw blijven - vreemdgaan

----------


## sietske763

vreemd gaan - erg verkeerd

----------


## Agnes574

erg verkeerd - gevolgen dragen

----------


## sietske763

gevolgen dragen - van je eigen daden

----------


## Agnes574

je eigen daden - heden,verleden en toekomst

----------


## ikke64

heden,verleden en toekomst - vandaag houd ik meer van jou dan gisteren maar minder dan morgen.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag houd ik meer van jou dan gister maar minder dan morgen - ware liefde

----------


## Onassa

ware liefde-in voor en tegenspoed.

----------


## sietske763

in voor en tegenspoed - hechte relatie

----------


## dotito

hechte relatie-man en vrouw :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onassa

man en vrouw-emotionele verschillen

----------


## sietske763

emotionele verschillen - elkaar soms echt niet begrijpen

----------


## Agnes574

elkaar soms echt niet begrijpen - discussies

----------


## dotito

discussies-compromie

----------


## sietske763

compromis - vrede

----------


## ikke64

vrede - onvrede

----------


## Agnes574

onvrede - oorlog

----------


## dotito

oorlog-uniform

----------


## sietske763

uniform - status

----------


## dotito

status-maatschappelijke positie

----------


## ikke64

status - symbool

----------


## Onassa

symbool-ying-yang

----------


## Luuss0404

ying-yang - Evenwicht

----------


## Agnes574

Evenwicht - zoektocht

*Voor mij is zoeken naar een 'goed' evenwicht voor mezelf in m'n leven nu een échte zoektocht geworden!

----------


## ikke64

zoektocht - wandeling

----------


## Luuss0404

wandeling - ga ik morgen doen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

ga ik morgen doen - ga ik vandaag doen

ga ik vandaag doen - schoonvader telefonisch feliciteren

schoonvader telefonisch feliciteren - niet op bezoek

niet op bezoek - ruzie met schoonmoeder

----------


## ikke64

ruzie met schoonmoeder - echte schoonmoeder (als man zijnde) :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

echte schoonmoeder - een schat!! (jaja er zijn ook leuke schoonmoeders  :Wink: )

----------


## ikke64

een schat - je schoonmoeder (als vrouw zijnde  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

je schoonmoeder - familie

----------


## ikke64

familie - vrienden zijn belangrijker

----------


## Agnes574

vrienden (zijn belangrijker) - zeldzaam

----------


## Luuss0404

zeldzaam - een rustig moment

----------


## Onassa

een rustig moment-meditatie

----------


## Agnes574

meditatie - lukt mij niet  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

lukt mij niet - een goede balans vinden

----------


## ikke64

een goede balans vinden - in evenwicht zijn

----------


## Onassa

in evenwicht zijn-ying yang

----------


## Luuss0404

ying yang - tegenstrijdige gevoelens

----------


## Agnes574

tegenstrijdige gevoelens - hartverscheurend

----------


## Onassa

hartverscheurend - liefdes verdriet

----------


## ikke64

liefdes verdriet - pijn die slijt

----------


## Agnes574

pijn die slijt - "Tijd heelt alle wonden"

----------


## ikke64

tijd heelt alle wonden - positive thinking

----------


## Onassa

positive thinking - opgeruimde geest

----------


## Agnes574

opgeruimde geest - vrolijk zijn :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

vrolijk zijn - zingen en dansen.

----------


## Agnes574

zingen en dansen - uitgaan

----------


## Luuss0404

uitgaan - gezelligheid

----------


## Agnes574

gezelligheid - BBQ !  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

BBQ - slecht voor de lijn

----------


## Onassa

slecht voor de lijn=zaanse mayonaise (maar zoooo lekker!) :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

zaanse mayonaise - sausjes

----------


## Agnes574

sausjes - dippen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

dippen - smaakmaker

----------


## xylina

smaakmaker= smaakaromas

----------


## Agnes574

smaakaromas - geuren

----------


## dotito

geuren-parfum

----------


## ikke64

parfum - subtiel (niet overheersend)

----------


## xylina

subtiel= NIET SCHEEUWERIG!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

niet schreeuwerig - pastelkleuren

----------


## dotito

pastelkleuren-zacht/licht

----------


## ikke64

zacht/licht - kussen

----------


## Agnes574

kussen - in slaap vallen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

in slaap vallen-dromen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

dromen - fantasiewereld  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

fantasiewereld-pretpark :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

pretpark - drukte  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

drukte-braderie

----------


## Agnes574

Braderie - slenteren

----------


## dotito

slenteren-door de stad :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

door de stad - terrasje pakken/mensen kijken

----------


## Agnes574

terrasje pakken/mensen kijken - héérlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

heerlijk - koud pilsje

----------


## Agnes574

koud pilsje - warme zomeravond

----------


## ikke64

warme zomeravond - verlangen naar Turkije

----------


## Luuss0404

verlangen naar Turkije - weerzien van vrienden!

----------


## Agnes574

weerzien van vrienden - maandag!!  :Wink:  (zie er naar uit)

----------


## dotito

Maandag-(begin v/d week)

----------


## ikke64

maandag - begin van de werkweek  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

werkweek - afgekeurd.....

----------


## dotito

afgekeurd-legerdienst(in Belgie toch)

----------


## ikke64

legerdienst - diensttijd (in het nederlands  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

diensttijd - verplichting

----------


## dotito

verplichting-werken

----------


## Agnes574

werken - wou dat ik kon  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

wou dat ik kon - toveren

(** dan zou ik veel lieve mensen beter willen maken/toveren incl. mijzelf)

----------


## sietske763

toveren - dromen waar maken

----------


## Agnes574

dromen waar maken - gelukzalig gevoel

----------


## dotito

gelukzalig-gevoel-een goede massage

----------


## Luuss0404

een goede massage - zeer welkom  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

zeer welkom - vrienden, altijd

----------


## dotito

vrienden(altijd)-voor het leven

----------


## ikke64

voor het leven - steun voor de nabestaande

----------


## sietske763

steun voor nabestaande - leven voor anderen gaat snel weer verder

----------


## joshuatree

leven - moeilijk

----------


## gossie

moeilijk - accepteren

----------


## Onassa

accepteren - dragen

----------


## gossie

dragen - rugzak

----------


## Onassa

rugzak - wandelen

----------


## joshuatree

wandelen - pijn

----------


## Onassa

pijn - energie vreter.

----------


## joshuatree

energievreter - doodmoe

----------


## dotito

doodmoe-rusten

----------


## joshuatree

rusten - eeuwig

----------


## gossie

eeuwig - doorgaan

----------


## dotito

doorgaan-klok

----------


## Agnes574

klok - koekoek  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

koekoek-mechelse(koekoek)

----------


## Agnes574

mechelse koekoek - vogel

----------


## gossie

vogel - vliegen

----------


## dotito

vliegen-turbulentie( :EEK!: )

----------


## Agnes574

turbulentie - shaken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

shaken- milkshake  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

milkshake - heerlijk

----------


## sietske763

heerlijk - dragelijk leven

----------


## joshuatree

dragelijk leven - ver weg

----------


## dotito

ver weg-china

----------


## ikke64

china - niet zo n(ou)(auw) kijken  :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

niet zo nauw kijken - afgevlakt

----------


## Agnes574

afgevlakt - té sterke AD

----------


## gossie

té sterke AD - nare periode

----------


## sietske763

nare periode - afsluiten

----------


## gossie

afsluiten - deur

----------


## Agnes574

deur - deurbel

----------


## sietske763

deurbel - wakker worden

----------


## Agnes574

wakker worden - hekel aan  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

hekel aan-veel lawaai

----------


## sietske763

veel lawaai -oordopjes

----------


## dotito

oordopjes-ipod :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ipod - erg duur

----------


## dotito

erg duur-diamant

----------


## gossie

diamant - groei (diamant)

----------


## ikke64

groei - volwassen worden

----------


## dotito

volwassen worden-relatief

----------


## Onassa

relatief-betrekkelijk

----------


## gossie

betrekkelijk - weinig

----------


## Ronald68

weinig - schaars

----------


## gossie

schaars - truffels

----------


## sietske763

truffels - lekker

----------


## Onassa

Lekker= pijnvrij leven

----------


## dotito

pijnvrij leven-lang geleden(voor mij toch :Frown: )

----------


## sietske763

lang geleden - onbezorgd leven

----------


## ikke64

onbezorgd leven - utopie

----------


## dotito

utopie-onbereikbaar

----------


## Onassa

onbereikbaar - de zon

----------


## dotito

zon-warmte

----------


## Onassa

warmte - heeft iedereen nodig.

----------


## Agnes574

heeft iedereen nodig - liefde

----------


## ikke64

liefde - onbereikbaar

----------


## joshuatree

onbereikbaar - gelukkig zijn

----------


## gossie

gelukkig zijn - positief

----------


## Onassa

positief -altijd fijn

----------


## dotito

altijd fijn -je goed voelen

----------


## sietske763

je goed voelen - deze dagen koesteren

----------


## gossie

deze dagen koesteren - warmte

----------


## dotito

warmte-sauna

----------


## Oki07

sauna - durf ik niet

----------


## dotito

durf ik niet-parachute springen :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

(parachute) springen - vlucht

----------


## dotito

vlucht-vliegangst :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

vliegangst - nergens voor nodig

----------


## Oki07

nergens voor nodig - niet naar de sauna durven  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

niet naar de sauna durven :Wink:  - gewoon gaan :Smile:

----------


## dotito

(gewoon er voor gaan) -voor de liefde :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

voor de liefde - niet voor iedereen weggelegd (wel voor mij)

----------


## dotito

niet voor iedereen weggelegd-een zorgeloos leven

----------


## Agnes574

zorgeloos leven - mijn droom!!

----------


## dotito

mijn droom-terug salsa dansen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

salsa dansen - ritme  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

ritme-tempo

----------


## sietske763

tempo - erg vermoeiend

----------


## dotito

erg vermoeiend-mentale pijn

----------


## gossie

mentale pijn - verdriet

----------


## sietske763

verdriet - maakt je sterk

----------


## gossie

maakt je sterk - bewegen

----------


## sietske763

bewegen - lukt niet altijd

----------


## gossie

lukt niet altijd - voornemens

----------


## dotito

goede voornemens-gestopt met roken

----------


## ikke64

gestopt met roken - Ikke  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

ikke :Smile:  - ikke niet :Mad:  (roken)

----------


## sietske763

ikke niet roken - latere stap in mijn leven

----------


## dotito

latere stap in mijn leven-(hond) kopen

----------


## gossie

hond - structuur

----------


## ikke64

structuur - opvoeding van kind/hond  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

opvoeden - soms heel erg moeilijk

----------


## gossie

soms heel erg moeilijk - contact maken

----------


## Agnes574

contact maken - aanraken

----------


## gossie

aanraken - tederheid

----------


## dotito

tederheid-beminnen

----------


## gossie

beminnen - vrijheid

----------


## ikke64

vrijheid - leven

----------


## sietske763

leven - zoveel mogelijk genieten

----------


## gossie

genieten - v.d. natuur

----------


## Agnes574

natuur - ontspannen wandelingen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

ontspannen wandelingen-geeft u energie

----------


## ikke64

geeft u energie - zonlicht

----------


## sietske763

zonlicht - verbranden

----------


## gossie

verbranden - pijnlijk

----------


## Agnes574

pijnlijk - mijn rug

----------


## Oki07

mijn rug - heeft hopelijk genoeg graat

----------


## Agnes574

genoeg graat - visgraten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

visgraten - keelgat(deze wordt moeilijk!!!!!)

----------


## dotito

keelgat-hals :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

hals-nekhernia

----------


## sietske763

nekhernia - pijnstilling

----------


## Ronald68

pijnstilling - overbelasting

----------


## joshuatree

overbelasting - burnout

----------


## dotito

burnout-opgebrand

----------


## ikke64

opgebrand - kooltjes na de barbeque

----------


## gossie

kooltjes na de barbeque (as) - verbrandde turf

----------


## ikke64

verbrande turf - voeding voor nieuw leven

----------


## gossie

voeding voor nieuw leven - vocht

----------


## dotito

vocht-noodzakelijk

----------


## joshuatree

noodzakelijk-liefde

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde - valentijn

----------


## dotito

valentijn-cadeau

----------


## Oki07

cadeau - geven

----------


## gossie

geven - krijgen

----------


## dotito

krijgen-(voor elkaar) krijgen

----------


## sietske763

voor elkaar krijgen - je zin hebben

----------


## Luuss0404

voor elkaar krijgen - dat alles goed werkt!

(** heel hard nodig hier!)

----------


## gossie

dat alles goed werkt! - PLUIM voor de modorators :Smile:

----------


## dotito

pluim voor de moderators-zijn echte schatten :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

zijn echte schatten - leden van MC  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

leden van MC - begrip

----------


## dotito

begrip-hebben niet veel mensen :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

hebben niet veel mensen - humor

----------


## dotito

humor-mopjes(lachen hi hi :Big Grin: )

----------


## ikke64

mopjes - i way off live

----------


## gossie

i way off live (de weg van het leven) - linksaf, rechtdoor, rechtsaf :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

linksaf, rechtdoor, rechtsaf  :Confused:  - Keuzes maken

----------


## Onassa

keuzes maken....-......soms verrekte moeilijk.

----------


## gossie

.....soms verrekt moeilijk - accepteren

----------


## sietske763

accepteren - meer rust

----------


## dotito

meer rust-ontspanning

----------


## sietske763

ontspanning - zwemmen en luieren

----------


## dotito

zwemmen-water heb ik nodig :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

water heb ik nodig - drinken

----------


## dotito

drinken-levensnoodzakelijk

----------


## ikke64

levensnoodzakelijk - adem halen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

adem halen-zuchten(vooral nu met dit weer pfff...)

----------


## gossie

zuchten - verlangen naar .....  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

verlangen naar - (ondanks de warmte  :Smile: ) vrijen

----------


## Agnes574

vrijen - plakken (momenteel toch met deze hitte  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

plakken-repareren

----------


## sietske763

repareren - handig zijn

----------


## ikke64

handig zijn - twee rechter handen

----------


## gossie

twee rechter handen - helper

----------


## Agnes574

helper - geleidehond

----------


## dotito

Geleidehond- voor slechtzienden

----------


## Agnes574

slechtzienden - zintuigen gebruiken (horen,ruiken,voelen,zien...)

----------


## dotito

Zintuigen -het bewustzijn

----------


## joshuatree

bewustzijn - verliezen

----------


## gossie

verliezen - de grip..................

----------


## dotito

grip-vat

----------


## sietske763

vat- handvat

----------


## Luuss0404

handvat - soms nodig om verder te komen

----------


## sietske763

soms nodig om verder te komen - levenslessen

----------


## Luuss0404

levenslessen - vallen en opstaan

----------


## Onassa

vallen en opstaan=het leven.

----------


## sietske763

het leven -leuk maken

----------


## gossie

leuk maken - versieren

----------


## Onassa

versieren - Oranje gevoel.

----------


## AnnLaura

Oranje gevoel- blijft

----------


## joshuatree

blijft - depressie

----------


## gossie

depressie - inzinking

----------


## sietske763

inzingking - vechten

----------


## joshuatree

vechten - moe

----------


## Agnes574

Moe - slapen

----------


## dotito

Slapen-slaapwandelen

----------


## Luuss0404

slaapwandelen - ineens buiten staan

(** ik slaapwandel soms en heb al 2x gehad dat ik wakker werd buiten omdat ik in een naaktslak stond  :Confused: )

----------


## ikke64

ineens buiten staan - Geen straf met deze temperaturen 's nachts

Gatver naaktslak splech  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

geen straf met deze temperaturen s,nachts - airco aan

----------


## dotito

airco-koude lucht

----------


## sietske763

koude lucht - fris

----------


## joshuatree

fris - kippenvel

----------


## sietske763

kippenvel - kippensoep

----------


## gossie

kippensoep - lichtverteerbaar

----------


## sietske763

licht verteerbaar - beschuit

----------


## Oki07

beschuit - beschuitbol

----------


## gossie

beschuitbol - broos

----------


## sietske763

broos - botten

----------


## ikke64

botten - ruggengraat

----------


## sietske763

ruggegraat - ruggenwervels

----------


## gossie

ruggenwervels - skelet

----------


## Agnes574

skelet - horrorfilm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

horrorfilm - spannend  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

spannend - vreemdgaan

----------


## gossie

vreemdgaan - gebeurtenis

----------


## Agnes574

gebeurtenis - herinneringen

----------


## Luuss0404

herinneringen - aandenken

----------


## sietske763

aandenken - mooi voor de toekomst

----------


## Luuss0404

mooi voor de toekomst - leren/ontdekken wie je bent en wat je wilt

----------


## ikke64

leren/ontdekken wie je bent en wat je wilt - onmogelijke opgaven  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

onmogelijke opgave :Smile:  - eeuwig leven :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

eeuwig leven - lijkt me helemaal niets

----------


## dotito

lijkt me helemaal niets-een dag zonder liefde :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

een dag zonder liefde - hard

----------


## dotito

hard-een echtscheiding

----------


## gossie

echtscheiding - voor menig kind pijnlijk

----------


## Ronald68

voor menig kind pijnlijk - een dag geen tv

in ieder geval wel voor die 3 van mij!

----------


## ikke64

een dag geen TV - een zegen voor de liefde

----------


## gossie

een zegen voor de liefde - liefhebben

----------


## AnnLaura

liefhebben - vertrouwen

----------


## sietske763

vertrouwen - veiligheid

----------


## Oki07

veiligheid - een fijn gevoel

----------


## dotito

een fijn gevoel-een goede massage :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AnnLaura

een goede massage - vriendlief

----------


## ikke64

vriendlief - een lieve vriend  :Wink:  (bijna net zo belangrijk)

----------


## gossie

een lieve vriend :Wink:  - een lieve vriendin :Wink:  (beide net zo belanrijk0

----------


## sariafleur

een lieve vriendin -jezelf zijn

----------


## AnnLaura

jezelf zijn- zoektocht

----------


## dotito

zoektocht-expeditie

----------


## Oki07

expeditie - robinson

----------


## dotito

robinson-onbewoond eiland

----------


## gossie

onbewoond eiland - overleven

----------


## ikke64

overleven - niet altijd een pretje

----------


## sietske763

niet altijd een pretje - huis poetsen

----------


## joshuatree

huis poetsen - sleur

----------


## dotito

sleur-dagelijk leven(soms)

----------


## gossie

dagelijks leven - eten

----------


## dotito

eten-levensnoodzakelijk

----------


## gossie

levensnoodzakelijk - water

----------


## sietske763

water - goed voor gezondheid

----------


## dotito

goed voor de gezondheid-beweging

----------


## sietske763

beweging - wandelen

----------


## gossie

wandelen - ontspannen

----------


## sietske763

ontspannen - boek lezen

----------


## ikke64

boek lezen - niet bewegen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

niet bewegen - stil staan

----------


## gossie

stil staan - uurwerk

----------


## sietske763

uurwerk. - tik tak tik tak

----------


## joshuatree

tik tak tik tak - leven ( wat voorbij gaat )

----------


## dotito

wat voorbij gaat-verleden

----------


## Onassa

verleden - afsluiten

----------


## gossie

afsluiten - deur

----------


## sietske763

deur - tochtstrippen

----------


## gossie

tochtstrippen - potdicht :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

potdicht - snoeppot

----------


## gossie

snoeppot - snoepje

----------


## ikke64

snoepje - dikmaker

----------


## gossie

dikmaker - suiker

----------


## sietske763

suiker - diabetes

----------


## dotito

diabetes-insuline

----------


## sietske763

insuline - injectie

----------


## gossie

injectie - verdoven

----------


## Agnes574

verdoven - minder pijn

----------


## ikke64

minder pijn - genieten van het leven

----------


## Agnes574

genieten van het leven - DOEN!!

----------


## ikke64

DOEN!! - over je heen laten komen

----------


## dotito

over je heen laten komen-geroddel

----------


## gossie

geroddel - praten

----------


## sietske763

praten - communiceren

----------


## dotito

communiceren-is heel belangrijk

----------


## ikke64

is heel belangrijk - (daar hebben we hem weer) gezondheid

----------


## Luuss0404

gezondheid - niet vanzelf sprekend

----------


## sietske763

niet vanzelf sprekend - geluk

----------


## gossie

geluk - ongeluk

----------


## Agnes574

ongeluk - angst

----------


## sietske763

angst - tandarts

----------


## dotito

tandarts-verdoven

----------


## sietske763

verdoven - alcohol

----------


## gossie

alcohol - kan lekker zijn (maar wel met mate) :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

kan lekker zijn (maar wel met mate) - taart!

(** zelf maken erg leuk, alles in 1x op willen eten niet bevorderlijk  :Wink: )

----------


## ikke64

taart - echte limburgse warme bakkers vlaai (MMMMMMM........)

----------


## Siri1966

Vlaai - koeien poep. [vind ik eigenlijk wel lekker ruiken!!].

----------


## ikke64

koeien poep. [vind ik eigenlijk wel lekker ruiken!!] - benzine/verf stinkt harder

----------


## Oki07

benzine/verf stinkt harder / benzinelucht op een hete dag (heerlijk!)

----------


## Agnes574

benzinelucht op een hete dag (heerlijk) - raar  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

r

----------


## Siri1966

r : gr

----------


## ikke64

gr - groetjes

----------


## dotito

groetjes-afscheid nemen

----------


## gossie

afscheid nemen - dag

----------


## ikke64

dag - steeds opnieuw beginnen

----------


## gossie

steeds opnieuw beginnen - geboorte

----------


## Siri1966

Geboorte....leven.

----------


## dotito

leven-levensloop

----------


## Agnes574

levensloop - handlezen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

handlezen :Wink:  - de levenslijn :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

de levenslijn - bagage wordt groter

----------


## Luuss0404

bagage wordt groter - ervaringen

----------


## dotito

ervaringen-belevenis

----------


## sietske763

belevenis - leuk!!

----------


## Luuss0404

leuk!! - lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

lachen - gezond!!!

( een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd  :Wink: )

----------


## Onassa

gezond-fruit

----------


## gossie

fruit - fruitschaal

----------


## dotito

fruitschaal -een bron van vitamine

----------


## Agnes574

bron van vitamine - sinaasappel  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

sinaasappel - oranje

----------


## sietske763

oranje - nederlands elftal

----------


## ikke64

nederlands elftal - reserve kampioen ?? (vertaals uit het duits  :Wink: )

----------


## Blaman

reserve kampioen - tweede

----------


## Agnes574

tweede - zilver

----------


## dotito

zilver-zilveren medaille

----------


## Agnes574

zilveren medaille - sierstuk

----------


## dotito

sierstuk-armband

----------


## Agnes574

armband - juweel

----------


## dotito

juweel-diamant :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Diamant - schitteren

----------


## dotito

schitteren-kristal

----------


## Agnes574

kristal - glazen bol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

glazen bol-bestaat niet :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blaman

bestaat niet - moet nog bedacht worden

----------


## gossie

moet nog bedacht worden - uitvinding

----------


## dotito

uitvinding-ontwerp

----------


## Siri1966

Ontwerp-Denken.

----------


## ikke64

denken - hoofdpijn  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

hoofdpijn - pijnstiller

----------


## Agnes574

pijnstiller - medicatie

----------


## sietske763

medicatie - gif (ja ja en dat zeg ik!!)

----------


## gossie

gif - dodelijk

----------


## Siri1966

Dodelijk- Ongeval.

----------


## sietske763

ongeval - onassa

----------


## gossie

Onassa - lieve meid :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

lieve meid - vriendin

----------


## Siri1966

Vriendin : Reden

----------


## gossie

reden - ? :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

? - de toekomst

----------


## Siri1966

De toekomst-afwachten.

----------


## sietske763

afwachten - uitslagen

----------


## gossie

uitslagen - goed nieuws

----------


## dotito

goed nieuws-is altijd leuk :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

is altijd leuk :Big Grin:  - een glimlach :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

een glimlach-blijdschap :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

blijdschap :Big Grin:  - vrolijk :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vrolijk - optimistisch karakter

----------


## Siri1966

Optimistisch karakter - Prettig.

----------


## Agnes574

Prettig - zonnige dag  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zonnige dag - vitamientjes

----------


## Onassa

vitamientjes-petje pitamientje

----------


## sietske763

petje pitamientje - calve pindakaas (zo was toch die reclame vroeger??)

----------


## ikke64

calve pindakaas - smerig (alle pindakaas trouwens)

----------


## Luuss0404

smerig - muffins bakken met neefjes

(** overal beslag, overal glazuur en overal versiersels, maar het is wel erg leuk om te doen!  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

muffins-heerlijk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

heerlijk - de geur van zelfgemaakte cake/taart!

----------


## Agnes574

geur van zelfgemaakte cake/taart - watertanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

watertanden - kwijlen

----------


## gossie

kwijlen - (veel) speeksel :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

(veel) speeksel - mijn hond na de wandeling

----------


## gossie

mijn hond na de wandeling - uitgelaten :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

uitgelaten - Blij

----------


## gossie

blij -  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

:Smile:  - vrolijk

----------


## ikke64

vrolijk - kwispelen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kwispelen - staart omhoog :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

staart omhoog - lente kriebels :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Siri1966

Lente-kriebels - Wachten.

----------


## sietske763

wachten - geduld

----------


## gossie

geduld - schone zaak :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

schone zaak - Rob Geus

----------


## Luuss0404

Rob Geus - schoonmaken

----------


## gossie

schoonmaken - opgeruimd

----------


## Luuss0404

opgeruimd - vrije tijd  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vrije tijd-ontspanning

----------


## sietske763

ontspanning - lezen

----------


## Luuss0404

lezen - rustgevend

----------


## ikke64

rusgevend - vakantie!!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Vakantie-zon :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siri1966

Zon-Waar [???].

----------


## Luuss0404

waar ??? - zoeken...

----------


## Agnes574

zoeken - vinden

----------


## Luuss0404

vinden - (vast)houden

----------


## sietske763

vast houden - je ware liefde

----------


## gossie

je ware liefde - denk je dan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siri1966

Denk je dan-Overweging.

----------


## sietske763

overweging - dan een beslissing

----------


## dotito

een beslissing-kan heel moeilijk zijn

----------


## Agnes574

kan heel moeilijk zijn - concentreren

----------


## dotito

concentreren-hersenen gebruiken

----------


## Agnes574

hersenen gebruiken - gezond verstand  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

gezond verstand-heb je nodig :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

heb je nodig - potten en pannen

----------


## gossie

potten en pannen - koken :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

koken - niet mijn hobby

----------


## gossie

niet mijn hobby - hard lopen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hard lopen - vreselijk vermoeiend

----------


## Luuss0404

vreselijk vermoeiend - van alles tegelijk willen

----------


## gossie

van alles tegelijk willen - chaotisch

----------


## Siri1966

Chaotisch -[meteen] Opruimen.

----------


## Luuss0404

opruimen - orde in de chaos  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

orde in de chaos - structuur

----------


## sietske763

structuur - zo saai, maar wel nodig

----------


## gossie

nodig - radio

----------


## dotito

radio-nieuws

----------


## Agnes574

nieuws - weerbericht

----------


## Siri1966

Weerbericht - Waarheid [??].

----------


## sietske763

waarheid - bio ouders??

----------


## gossie

bio ouders - pleegouder(s)

----------


## dotito

pleegouders-hebben een groot hart

----------


## sietske763

een groot hart - veel liefde

----------


## dotito

veel liefde-kost geen geld

----------


## sietske763

kost geen geld - gratis

----------


## gossie

gratis - verjaardagsfeestje :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

verjaardagsfeestje- balonnen

----------


## Siri1966

Ballonnen-Lucht.

----------


## sietske763

lucht - helder blauw

----------


## Agnes574

helder blauw - onbewolkt

----------


## gossie

onbewolkt - wanneer weer!? :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wanneer - moeilijk te zeggen

----------


## Agnes574

moeilijk te zeggen - zaken die op mijn lever liggen

----------


## gossie

zaken die op mijn lever liggen - waarheid spreken :Smile:

----------


## dotito

waarheid spreken-lucht op

----------


## Agnes574

Lucht op - nacht goed slapen  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

nacht goed slapen - fit

----------


## Luuss0404

fit - uitgerust

----------


## sietske763

uitgerust - komt weinig voor

----------


## dotito

komt weinig voor-een goed huwelijk

----------


## sietske763

een goed huwelijk - geven en nemen

----------


## Agnes574

geven en nemen - moeilijke opgave (voor sommigen toch..)

----------


## sietske763

moeilijke opgave -ingewikkelde rekensommen

----------


## dotito

ingewikkelde rekensommen-is voor slimme mensen

----------


## Agnes574

is voor slimme mensen - economie en handelswetenschappen

----------


## gossie

economie en handelswetenschappen - doctor/master

----------


## sietske763

doctor/master - titel

----------


## gossie

titel - onderwerp

----------


## sietske763

onderwerp - gesprek

----------


## Agnes574

gesprek - (met) huisartse (straks  :Wink: )

----------


## gossie

huisartse - mannelijk/vrouwelijk

----------


## Agnes574

mannelijk/vrouwelijk - geslacht

----------


## ikke64

geslacht - in slachthuis  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

in slachthuis - koe

----------


## gossie

koe - biefstukje :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

biefstukje-vegetarier

----------


## ikke64

vegetarier - vrouwelijke hormonen in soja producten (ernstige zaak)

----------


## sietske763

hormonen in soja produkten - gevaarlijk

----------


## Agnes574

gevaarlijk - vermoeid zijn en rijden met de auto

----------


## sietske763

vermoeid zijn en rijden met de auto - ongeval

----------


## ikke64

ongeval - blikschade (hopelijk blijft het daar bij)

----------


## Luuss0404

blikschade - schade vergoeding

----------


## sietske763

schadevergoeding - letselschade

----------


## ikke64

letselschade - niet te vergoeden

----------


## Agnes574

niet te vergoeden - emotionele waarde

----------


## Luuss0404

emotionele waarde - je ergens aan hechten

----------


## sietske763

hechten - bindingsangst

----------


## gossie

bindingsangst - herkenbaar

----------


## Agnes574

herkenbaar - lotgenoten

----------


## sietske763

lotgenoten- steun

----------


## dotito

steun-aanmoediging

----------


## Sylvia93

aanmoediging -> Oppepper

----------


## Luuss0404

oppepper - positiviteit

----------


## ikke64

positiviteit - vooruit kijken

----------


## Siri1966

Toekomst - Afwachten.

----------


## Luuss0404

afwachten - in spanning zitten

----------


## gossie

in spanning zitten - zenuwachtig

----------


## sietske763

zenuwachtig - examen

----------


## Agnes574

examen - slagen

----------


## Sylvia93

Slagen - Voldaan voelen

----------


## ikke64

voldaan voelen - na een gezellige gezins maaltijd

----------


## gossie

na een gezellige gezins-maaltijd - binnenkort

----------


## Agnes574

binnenkort - afspraak bij arts

----------


## gossie

afspraak met huisarts - bloeddruk meten

----------


## ikke64

bloeddruk meten - totaal onderhoud

----------


## gossie

totaal onderhoud - auto

----------


## sietske763

auto - grote beurten,

----------


## Agnes574

grote beurten - ramen zemen (nodig!!)

----------


## gossie

ramen zemen (nodig!!) - glazenwasser

----------


## ikke64

ramen zemen - uitkijken op de ladder

----------


## gossie

uitkijken op de ladder - goed zicht :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

goed zicht-helder

----------


## ikke64

helder - zien

----------


## Siri1966

Zien-Kleuren [prachtig].

----------


## gossie

kleuren - verf

----------


## Luuss0404

verf - creatief bezig zijn

----------


## dotito

creatief bezig zijn-kunstenaar

----------


## Luuss0404

kunstenaar - meesterwerken 

(* zoals de Sagrada Familia van Gaudi  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ikke64

meesterwerken - alle kindjes/babytjes (hoe kan het toch zo groeien hè)

----------


## dotito

alle kindjes/babytjes-zijn zo lief/schattig :Smile: 
(ja is echt een wonder hé hoe zoiets groeit)

----------


## gossie

lief/schattig :Smile:  - nog niet gevormd :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

nog niet gevormd - embryo  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

embryo-dankbaar geluk  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Dankbaar geluk-een goede gezondheid

----------


## gossie

een goede gezondheid - blij :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

blij - als ajax vanavond wint

----------


## gossie

als ajax wint - verloren

----------


## Agnes574

verloren - nederlaag  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

nederlaag - de politiek

----------


## ikke64

de politiek - langleven Geert Wilders

----------


## sietske763

geert wilders - bewaking

----------


## gossie

bewaking - gevaar

----------


## sietske763

gevaar - gevaren driehoek

----------


## gossie

gevaren driehoek - pech onderweg

----------


## sietske763

pech onderweg -ANWB

----------


## Agnes574

ANWB - bedrijf

----------


## dotito

Bedrijf-zaak

----------


## sietske763

zaak - gerechtshof

----------


## gossie

gerechtshof - justitie

----------


## sietske763

justitie - moordzaak

----------


## ikke64

moordzaak - door rood rijden

----------


## Agnes574

door rood rijden - fout

----------


## sietske763

fout - straf

----------


## gossie

straf - de tafels van 1 t/m 10 :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

de tafels van 1 t/m 10 - roulette (hoe ik daar bij kom weet ik ook niet :Smile: )

----------


## gossie

roulette - gokken

----------


## dotito

gokken-verslavend

----------


## sietske763

verslavend - herhaal gedrag

----------


## Siri1966

herhaal gedrag -conditioneren. [heb ik het woord wel goed geschreven ??].

----------


## sietske763

> herhaal gedrag -conditioneren. [heb ik het woord wel goed geschreven ??].


volgens mij wel

----------


## Agnes574

conditioneren - gewoontes

----------


## ikke64

gewoontes - routine

----------


## gossie

routine - koffie zetten

----------


## sietske763

koffie zetten - wakker worden

----------


## gossie

wakker worden - wekker

----------


## ikke64

wekker - altijd te vroeg

----------


## gossie

altijd te vroeg - ëën die eruit wil :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

één die eruit wil - voldragen baby  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

voldragen baby - het grootste wonder op de wereld

----------


## gossie

het grootste wonder op de wereld - dat wij allemaal leven

----------


## ikke64

dat wij allemaal leven - laten we allemaal gaan leven/genieten

----------


## gossie

genieten - prettig

----------


## ikke64

prettig - mijn nieuwe auto

----------


## gossie

mijn nieuwe auto - waarrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

waar?? - zoeken

----------


## sietske763

zoeken - vinden

----------


## ikke64

vinden - geluk/liefde

----------


## gossie

geluk/liefde - klavertje vier

----------


## Agnes574

klavertje 4 - geluksbrenger  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

geluksbrenger - bedelarmbandje

----------


## ikke64

klavertje vier - bijgeloof

----------


## gossie

bijgeloof - vrijdag de 13e

bedelarmband - zilver

per ongeluk 2x gedaan

----------


## gossie

bedelarmbandje - zilver

----------


## Agnes574

zilver - sierraad

----------


## gossie

sierraad - cadeau

----------


## Siri1966

Cadeau - lief [de].

----------


## Agnes574

lief(de) - lief en leed

----------


## sietske763

lief en leed - delen

----------


## ikke64

delen - het leven

----------


## Suske'52

het leven - onvoorspelbaar

----------


## gossie

onvoorspelbaar - ouder worden

----------


## sietske763

ouder worden - meer klachten

----------


## joshuatree

meer klachten - elke dag

----------


## Suske'52

elke dag -positief denken ( hoe moeilijk je het ook hebt , anders blijf je in een spiraal zitten van negativiteit denken en voelen ) :Wink:

----------


## gossie

positief denken - dank je :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

dank je - steun krijgen

----------


## sietske763

steun krijgen - standvastiger

----------


## dotito

standvastiger-onbuigzaam

----------


## gossie

onbuigzaam - recht

----------


## ikke64

recht - krijgen wat je toekomt

----------


## joshuatree

krijgen wat je toekomt - illusie

----------


## ikke64

illusie - sprookjes hebben altijd een "happy end".

----------


## gossie

"happy end" - blij :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

blij - zonnig karakter

----------


## gossie

zonnig karakter - fijn

----------


## sietske763

fijn - bloemetje krijgen

----------


## gossie

bloemetje krijgen - voldaan gevoel

----------


## Suske'52

voldaan gevoel -ontspanning

----------


## sietske763

ontspanning - rust

----------


## Ronald68

rust - wisselen van helft.

----------


## gossie

wisselen van helft - wedstrijd

----------


## sietske763

wedstrijd - winnen

----------


## Siri1966

Winnen - positief.

----------


## gossie

positief - negatief :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

negatief - verliezen (wat we dit weekend weer niet gedaan hebben)

----------


## Luuss0404

verliezen - er bovenop komen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

er bovenop komen - griep

----------


## Agnes574

griep - slapjes voelen

----------


## dotito

slapjes voelen-vermoeid

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vermoeid- slapen

----------


## ikke64

slapen - gezond worden (bij griep dan hè)

----------


## Agnes574

gezond worden - grootste wens

----------


## gossie

grootste wens - intussen?

----------


## Luuss0404

intussen? - aansterken

----------


## Suske'52

aansterken - grog drinken

----------


## Agnes574

grog drinken - zat worden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zat worden - kater

----------


## ikke64

kater - mannetje kat ;p

----------


## Agnes574

mannetjes kat - vechtersbaas (die van m'n schoonma toch!!)

----------


## Suske'52

vechtersbaas-hormonaal

----------


## Agnes574

hormonaal - schommelingen

----------


## Suske'52

schommelingen-humeurig  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

humeurig - snauwen

----------


## Suske'52

snauwen -ergelijke persoon

----------


## Agnes574

ergerlijke persoon - negeren  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

negeren -onbelangrijk

----------


## Agnes574

onbelangrijk - weggooien

----------


## gossie

weggooien - recycling :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

recycling - milieubewust  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

milieubewust - goed zijn voor de aarde :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

goed zijn voor de aarde - vergevend zijn  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vergevend zijn - goede moed :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

goede moed - hoop doet leven  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

hoop doet leven - kleur paars

----------


## Suske'52

Haha...zie dat het even is mis gegaan... laat het maar zo  :Wink:  Xx Ag

recycling-glas

----------


## sietske763

glas - scherven

----------


## gossie

scherven - brengt geluk :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

brengt geluk - klavertje 4

----------


## Suske'52

klavertje 4- vredelievend  :Wink:  


Sorry Ag, ik weet ook niet wat er gebeurd is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

vredelievend - MediCity  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

medicity - leerzaam

----------


## Agnes574

leerzaam - studeren

----------


## sietske763

studeren -studie boeken

----------


## ikke64

studie boeken - gelukkig gratis in het voortgezet

----------


## gossie

"gelukkig gratis" - zonnestralen :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

zonnestralen - goed humeur

----------


## Agnes574

goed humeur ~ heerlijk gevoel

----------


## Luuss0404

heerlijk gevoel - voldaanheid

----------


## gossie

voldaanheid - als ik mijn werk af heb(t)! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

werk af - moe

----------


## Agnes574

moe ~ rusten

----------


## Luuss0404

rusten - nieuwe energie opdoen

----------


## ikke64

nieuwe energie opdoen - slapen

----------


## Luuss0404

slapen - dromen

----------


## gossie

dromen - nachtmerrries

----------


## Oki07

nachtmerries - eng

----------


## sietske763

eng - horrorfolms

----------


## Luuss0404

horrorfilms - comedyfilm
(** vroeger met mijn nicht eerst enge film kijken en dan comedy anders kon zij niet slapen)

----------


## Agnes574

comedyfilms ~lachen  :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

lachen - gezond!

----------


## Agnes574

gezond ~ bewegen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

bewegen - fietsen

----------


## Oki07

fietsen - hometrainer

----------


## dotito

hometrainer-gezond voor lichaam

----------


## sietske763

gezond voor lichaam - sauna

----------


## dotito

sauna-heel warm

----------


## sietske763

heel warm - transpireren

----------


## dotito

transpireren-onaangename geur

----------


## sietske763

onaangename geur - verrotten

----------


## dotito

verrotten-ontbinding

----------


## gossie

ontbinding - dood

----------


## sietske763

dood - afscheid

----------


## gossie

afscheid - afsluiten v. e. hoofdstuk

----------


## ikke64

afsluiten v. e. hoofdstuk - nieuw hoofd stuk openen

----------


## Luuss0404

nieuw hoofdstuk openen - nieuwe kansen/mogelijkheden

----------


## Ronald68

nieuwe kansen/mogelijkheden - emigreren

----------


## dotito

emigreren-verhuizen

----------


## sietske763

verhuizen - vreselijk veel stress

----------


## gossie

veel stress - overspannen

----------


## sietske763

overspannen - burn out

----------


## gossie

burn out - (altijd) moe

----------


## Ronald68

(altijd) moe - na half 11 PM

----------


## gossie

na half 11 pm - nachtrust

----------


## Agnes574

nachtrust ~ dekbed  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

dekbed=swinters lekker zomers te warm!

----------


## dotito

s'Winters lekker zomer te warm-zonnebank nemen

----------


## sietske763

zonnebank nemen - hoge electra kosten

----------


## ikke64

hoge electra kosten - gewoon blijven genieten van het leven (je kunt het niet meenemen aan het eind)

----------


## Agnes574

blijven genieten van het leven ~ pluk de dag

----------


## sietske763

pluk je dag - voor je het weet zit je in een vaasje (giga doordenk spreuk van 
luusje, niet onze luuss)

----------


## gossie

vaasje - rode roos :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

rode roos - verwelken

----------


## Suske'52

verwelken-herfst

----------


## sietske763

herfst - mooie kleuren

----------


## Luuss0404

mooie kleuren - bloemetjes  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

bloemetjes-ruikt heerlijk

----------


## Luuss0404

ruikt lekker - de natuur

----------


## dotito

de natuur-veel groen :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

veel groen - bos of park

----------


## dotito

bos of park-zitten veel vogels

----------


## gossie

vogels - je vleugels uitslaan

----------


## ikke64

je vleugels uitslaan - je blik verruimen

----------


## xylina

je blik verruimen= van anderen iets kunnen leren en meenemen in je eigen bestaan

----------


## Agnes574

van anderen iets leren en meenemen in je eigen bestaan - verstandig  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

verstandig-geld sparen

----------


## Suske'52

geld sparen- toekomst gericht

----------


## gossie

toekomst gericht - gigantische vervuiling van de Aarde!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vervuiling van de aarde - zorgwekkend

----------


## Suske'52

zorgwekkend-de vele stakingen  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

de vele stakingen -slecht voor economie

----------


## sietske763

economie - middelbare school

----------


## dotito

middelbare school-is zeer belangrijk

----------


## Luuss0404

is zeer belangrijk - een goede gezondheid

----------


## Agnes574

een goede gezondheid - droomwens  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

droomwens-hopen

----------


## gossie

hopen - molshopen

----------


## Suske'52

molshopen ha ha - goeie fauna

----------


## ikke64

goeie fauna - onkruid en struiken van de buurvrouw die overlast bezorgen en de zon wegnemen

----------


## gossie

onkruid en struiken van de buurvrouw - communiceren "met de buuf" :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

communiceren "met de buuf" - de tuin is haar "heiligdom"

----------


## gossie

heiligdom - trots

----------


## Agnes574

trots - zelfvertrouwen

----------


## dotito

zelfvertrouwen-geloof in uzelf

----------


## Agnes574

geloof in uzelf - superbelangrijk!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

superbelangrijk - eerlijk en betrouwbaar

----------


## gossie

eerlijk en betrouwbaar - oprecht

----------


## Shergwen

oprecht - gewild! :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

gewild - populair

----------


## ikke64

populair - ego

----------


## Agnes574

ego - naast je schoenen lopen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

naast je schoenen lopen - op kousen-voeten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

op kousen-voeten - sloffen

----------


## gossie

sloffen - langzaam aan :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

langzaam aan - de tijd nemen

----------


## sietske763

de tijd nemen - treuzelen

----------


## Agnes574

treuzelen - twijfelen

----------


## ikke64

twijfelen - wat is wijsheid

----------


## gossie

wat is wijsheid - het verschil te weten :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

het verschil te weten - goed en kwaad

----------


## Suske'52

goed en kwaad- levenservaring

----------


## sietske763

levenservaring - ervaring rijker

----------


## Agnes574

ervaring rijker - mensenkennis

----------


## Suske'52

mensenkennis- spirituele groei

----------


## Agnes574

spirituele groei - volwassen worden  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

volwassen worden-hoort bij 't leven

----------


## Agnes574

hoort bij het leven - pijn en verdriet

----------


## dotito

pijn-verdriet-rouwproces

----------


## Agnes574

rouwproces - plaatsje geven

----------


## dotito

plaatsje geven-is heel belangrijk

----------


## Agnes574

heel belangrijk - GSM (das m'n dagboek én agenda!  :Wink: )

----------


## Suske'52

plaatsje geven-gedenken  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

plaatsje geven - accepteren

----------


## dotito

accepteren-is niet altijd gemakkelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

is niet altijd makkelijk - loslaten

----------


## Suske'52

Hier is wel iets mis gelopen bij plaatsje geven  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja idd  :Embarrassment:  Krijg je met bijna tegelijk plaatsen...

----------


## sietske763

loslaten - pijnlijk

----------


## dotito

pijnlijk-rugpijn

----------


## gossie

rugpijn - zenuw die afgekneld is

----------


## ikke64

zenuw die afgekneld is - pijn polie

----------


## Agnes574

Pijnpoli - wortelblokkade

----------


## Suske'52

wortelblokkade- kiné ( kan vnd. erover meespreken) oei oei .....ha ha ....

----------


## sietske763

knie - meniscus

----------


## ikke64

meniscus - gewricht problemen

----------


## gossie

gewrichtsproblemen - reuma

----------


## Agnes574

reuma - ziekte

----------


## ikke64

ziekte- gezond worden

----------


## Agnes574

gezond worden - droomwens

----------


## gossie

droomwens - een vaart met een luchtballon

----------


## Luuss0404

een vaart met een luchtballon - mooi uitzicht!

(@ Gossie, moet je echt eens doen hoor is erg leuk!)

----------


## dotito

mooi uitzicht-de zee

----------


## Luuss0404

de zee - rustgevend

----------


## dotito

rustgevend-wellness

----------


## Luuss0404

wellness - zwemmen en sauna  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

sauna-zwemmen-goed voor de spieren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

goed voor de spieren - warmte

----------


## dotito

warmte-buitenland(Corfu) :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

buitenland(Corfu) - of Turkije algemeen

----------


## gossie

Turkije - wel/niet lid van de EEG

----------


## Agnes574

wel/niet lid van de EEG - liever niet

----------


## Luuss0404

liever niet - onvrede

----------


## ikke64

onvrede - levenshouding

----------


## Agnes574

levenshouding - positief denken  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

positief denken-spiritueel leven

----------


## ikke64

spiritueel leven - met beide benen op de grond

----------


## gossie

met bijde benen op de grond - stevig :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

stevig - stormbestendig

----------


## ikke64

stormbestendig - de boom van de buurvrouw (helaas) :Wink:

----------


## xylina

de boom van de buurvrouw (helaas)- die heb ik nie

----------


## ikke64

die heb ik nie - boom nie/buurvrouw nie?  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

buurvrouw nie? - vraag  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

vraag - antwoord willen

----------


## dotito

antwoord willen-resultaat

----------


## Luuss0404

resultaat - vooruitgang

----------


## xylina

vooruitgang = goed

----------


## Tess71

Goed - positief

----------


## Suske'52

positief-respect ( goed dat je er terug bij bent Tess  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

respect - zéér belangrijk  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

zéér belangrijk - vertrouwen

----------


## dotito

vertrouwen-geloof in elkaar hebben

----------


## ikke64

geloof in elkaar hebben - geloof in je eigen kunnen

----------


## gossie

geloof in je eigen kunnen - twijfelachtig

----------


## dotito

twijfelachtig-knoop doorhakken

----------


## xylina

knoop door hakken = soms moeilijk

----------


## Agnes574

soms moeilijk - je 'goed/gezond' voordoen

----------


## dotito

je 'goed/gezond' voordoen-schijn bedriegt

----------


## gossie

schijn bedriegt - gezondheid :Wink:

----------


## dotito

gezondheid-is belangrijkste van allemaal

----------


## ikke64

is belangrijkste van allemaal - elke dag lachen

----------


## xylina

elke dag lachen = grapjes maken

----------


## Agnes574

grapjes maken - slappe lach

----------


## Luuss0404

slappe lach - tranen over de wangen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

tranen over de wangen - rode konen

----------


## xylina

rode konen=lekker koud buiten :Smile:

----------


## gossie

koud buiten - schaatsen

----------


## ikke64

is belangrijkste van allemaal - vriendschap (na gezondheid)  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Sorrie zware dag gehad!!!!!!

----------


## ikke64

schaatsen - koud!

----------


## sietske763

koud - dikke winterjas

----------


## xylina

dikke winterjas=lekker warm

----------


## Luuss0404

lekker warm - open haard aan en met dekentje ervoor zitten  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

open haard aan met een dekentje er voor zitten= kan heeeeel romanties zijn:P

----------


## ikke64

kan heeeeel romanties zijn - weekendje weg met z'n tweeën

----------


## Suske'52

weekendje weg met z'n tweeën - binnenkort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Binnenkort - storm en regen  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

storm en regen -grijze dagen

----------


## sietske763

grijze dagen - gezellige lampjes

----------


## dotito

gezellige lampjes-theelichtjes

----------


## sietske763

thee lichtjes - knus

----------


## gossie

knus - warmte

----------


## ikke64

warmte - liefde

----------


## Luuss0404

liefde - vriendschap  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vriendschap - teleurstellingen

----------


## gossie

teleurstellingen - ontgoocheling

----------


## ikke64

ontgoocheling - opstaan en weer doorgaan

----------


## Agnes574

opstaan en weer doorgaan - soms moeilijk  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

soms moeilijk :Frown:  - helemaal mee eens :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

helemaal mee eens - moed verloren, al verloren  :Wink:

----------


## marle

moed verloren-doorgaan

----------


## Agnes574

Doorgaan - positieve instelling (heb ik gelukkig!!  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

positieve instelling - vast houden

----------


## marle

vasthouden-loslaten

----------


## Luuss0404

loslaten - soms moeilijk...

----------


## Agnes574

soms moeilijk - vriendelijk blijven (= hier thuis effe zo..)

----------


## gossie

vriendelijk blijven - masker :Wink:

----------


## marle

vriendelijk blijven-spanning doorbreken

----------


## marle

sorry,

masker-bescherming

----------


## Luuss0404

bescherming - zelfverdediging

----------


## ikke64

zelfverdediging - alleen als je aangevallen wordt

----------


## Agnes574

alleen als je aangevallen wordt - verbaal/fysiek

----------


## gossie

verbaal/fysiek - spreken

----------


## marle

spreken - zwijgen

----------


## ikke64

zwijgen - communicatie is beter

----------


## marle

communicatie is beter-opkomen voor jezelf

----------


## Agnes574

Opkomen voor jezelf - druk mee bezig  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

druk mee bezig-weerberichten opvolgen ( helft vd. stad onder water)

----------


## dotito

weerberichten-dagelijks op tv

----------


## gossie

dagelijks op de tv - nieuws

----------


## dotito

het nieuws-is belangrijk

----------


## gossie

is belangrijk - medicatie

----------


## marle

medicatie-ondersteuning

----------


## ikke64

ondersteuning - praten

----------


## Suske'52

praten - vrijheid

----------


## marle

Vrijheid-geluk

----------


## Luuss0404

geluk - heb je soms nodig

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nodig - Zuurstof  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

zuurstof - kunnen niet zonder

----------


## dotito

kunnen niet zonder-eten

----------


## Agnes574

eten - primaire levensbehoefte  :Wink:

----------


## marle

eten-genieten

----------


## Agnes574

genieten - ontspannen

----------


## sietske763

ontspannnen - sauna

----------


## Agnes574

sauna - warmte

----------


## dotito

Warmte-vind ik zalig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zalig - Speculaas

----------


## dotito

speculaas-sinterklaas

----------


## marle

sinterklaas-kindertijd

----------


## dotito

kindertijd-barbie :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Barbie - Gevoel  :Smile:

----------


## marle

Gevoel-hopeloos

----------


## Agnes574

hopeloos - sommige mensen  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marle

sommige mensen-hartelijk

----------


## ikke64

hartelijk - huiselijke warmte

----------


## marle

huiselijke warmte-kaarsjes

----------


## Ronald68

kaarsjes - brand gevaar

----------


## Agnes574

brandgevaar - schoorsteen laten vegen

----------


## sietske763

schoorsteen vegen - roet

----------


## Agnes574

roet - zwarte piet  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

zwarte piet - sinterklaas cadeautjes

----------


## Luuss0404

sinterklaas cadeautjes - surprises en gedichten 

(** wij deden cadeautjes altijd inpakken in bijvoorbeeld een zelfgemaakte stoomboot en een of meer gedichtjes erbij)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Surprises en Gedichten - Blijdschap  :Smile: 

Luuss: ja dat deden wij vroeger ook, hèèl leuk en gezellig....

----------


## marle

Blijdschap-delen

----------


## sietske763

delen - rekenen

----------


## Agnes574

rekenen - huishoudkosten

----------


## Suske'52

huishoudkosten- kostelijk

----------


## marle

kostelijk-zorgen

----------


## Agnes574

zorgen - piekeren

----------


## marle

piekeren-ziek worden

----------


## Agnes574

ziek worden - klinische depressie

----------


## marle

klinische depressie-put uiklauteren

Ik wordt verslaafd aan dit forum, ga nu wat werken!
Liefs

----------


## Agnes574

put uitklauteren - vooruitgang

----------


## dotito

vooruitgang - gezonder

----------


## Agnes574

gezonder - méér energie!!

----------


## Luuss0404

meer energie - meer kunnen doen!

----------


## marle

meer kunnen doen-leven

----------


## Luuss0404

leven - ervaren

----------


## marle

ervaren-groeien

----------


## Luuss0404

groeien - jezelf ontwikkelen

----------


## marle

Jezelf ontwikkelen-begrijpen

----------


## Agnes574

begrijpen - luisteren

----------


## gossie

luisteren / het oor hebben naar :Wink:

----------


## marle

het oor hebben naar-anderen

----------


## Agnes574

anderen - onbekenden

----------


## marle

onbekenden-nieuwschierig

----------


## Agnes574

nieuwsgierig - héél érg  :Big Grin:

----------


## marle

En ik kan niet meer schrijven, nieuwgierig met ch amaai, ben champagne aan het drinken!
nieuwsgierig-spannend

----------


## Agnes574

spannend - thriller

Haha Marle... hopelijk heeft de champagne gesmaakt en heb je géén kater!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Thriller - Film  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

film-eindeloos ( :Mad:  voor mij-tijdverlies)

----------


## marle

eindeloos-horizon
'T Was maar een klein katertje! Gebeurt niet veel hoor!

----------


## Luuss0404

horizon - zonsondergang!

----------


## marle

zonsondergang-kleuren

----------


## sietske763

kleuren - herfst

----------


## ikke64

herfst - liever echt zomer

----------


## marle

zomer-bloemen

----------


## sietske763

bloemen - verjaardag

----------


## Letje999

verjaardag - ouder

----------


## gossie

ouder - oudere ouder, m.a.w. bejaard

----------


## marle

bejaard-rust

----------


## sietske763

rust - drukte

----------


## marle

drukte-kinderen

----------


## Agnes574

kinderen - speeltuin

----------


## Luuss0404

speeltuin - je uitleven

(** althans als ik met mijn neefjes naar de speeltuin ga leven we ons allemaal lekker uit  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: )

----------


## marle

uitleven-lachen

----------


## gossie

lachen -humor

----------


## sietske763

humor - onmisbaar

----------


## Elisabeth9

Onmisbaar - Je Dierbaren

----------


## ikke64

dierbaren - opa en oma

Hé, Petra dit is wel de succes rijkste post volgens mij!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

opa en oma - advocaat of tokkelroom

(kreeg ik daar altijd stiekem als kind  :Big Grin: )

----------


## sietske763

advocaat of tokkelroom - alcohol

----------


## dotito

alcohol-is heel ongezond(als je er teveel van drinkt)

----------


## Agnes574

heel ongezond - teveel caffeïne  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Heb ik nu last van!!!!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## sietske763

teveel caffeine - stuiteren

----------


## ikke64

stuiteren - stress

----------


## Blaman

stress - ontstressen

----------


## Agnes574

ontstressen - vandaag

(ik hoop vandaag te ontressen van een zéér drukke ma en di  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag - uit eten

(** ga met mijn beste vriendin hapje eten en dan naar ladies night bij de cristine le duc  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

uit eten - véél plezier!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

véél plezier - genieten

(dank je Agnes!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Agnes574

genieten - rustdag  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rustdag - Vredig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vredig-sterven  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterven - Begraafplaats  :Smile:

----------


## marle

begraafplaats-troost

----------


## gossie

troost - knuffel

----------


## ikke64

knuffel - vrijen

----------


## marle

vrijen-vertrouwen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vertrouwen - Geloven  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geloven - levensovertuiging

----------


## Agnes574

levensovertuiging - géén!

----------


## marle

geen-alles

----------


## gossie

alles - geen één uitgezonderd? :Confused:

----------


## marle

geen één uitgezonderd-gelijkwaardig

----------


## Agnes574

gelijkwaardig - respect hebben

----------


## Elisabeth9

Respect - Medemens  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marle

Medemens- liefde

----------


## gossie

liefde - samenzijn

----------


## Suske'52

samenzijn- gezellig  :Wink: (hoe meer hoe liever )

----------


## gossie

gezellig - romantische avonden (op een fijn bankje buiten) :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## marle

romantische avonden-schemerlicht

----------


## Agnes574

schemerlicht - kaarsjes en open haard

----------


## marle

kaarsjes en open haard-pannekoeken

----------


## Agnes574

pannekoeken - nostalgie (voor mij toch  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nostalgie - Kerst ( toen ik nog een kind was)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

kerst (toen ik nog een kind was) - jeugd

----------


## marle

jeugd-pijn

----------


## sietske763

pijn- trauma

----------


## Agnes574

trauma - proberen te verwerken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Proberen te verwerken - Relatie's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

relatie-liefdesverdriet

----------


## marle

liefdesverdriet-tranen

----------


## dotito

tranen-van geluk (mijn huwelijksdag)

----------


## marle

geluk-lieve mensen (zoals hier) Bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

lieve mensen - vrienden

----------


## dotito

vrienden-voor het leven

----------


## ikke64

voor het leven - trouwen

----------


## marle

trouwen-feest

----------


## dotito

feest-plezier maken ha ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

plezier maken - geluk delen

----------


## Agnes574

geluk delen - dubbel zoveel  :Wink:

----------


## marle

plezier maken-dansen

----------


## sietske763

(volgens mij is er wat misgegaan)
dansen - disco

----------


## gossie

disco - 14/15jaar

----------


## sietske763

14/15 jaar - puberen

----------


## gossie

puberen - vlegeljaren :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vlegeljaren - Onbekommerd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Onbekommerd - genieten zonder zorgen :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

genieten zonder zorgen-niet vanzelfsprekend

----------


## dotito

niet vanzelfsprekend-liefde kopen(moet je verdienen) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

liefde kopen - kan niet :Wink:

----------


## marle

kan niet-veel kan

----------


## ikke64

veel kan - het maximale uit het leven halen

----------


## Suske'52

het maximale uit het leven halen -dromen waarmaken

----------


## sietske763

dromen waar maken -een villa in spanje

----------


## Luuss0404

een villa in Spanje - verhuren

(** mijn neef en nicht hebben hun droom waargemaakt een een tweede huis in Bretagne gekocht, maar als zij er niet in zitten kunnen ze die verhuren en ik mag natuurlijk er heen)

----------


## dotito

verhuren-heeft voor en nadelen

----------


## sietske763

voor en nadelen - medicijnen

----------


## Luuss0404

medicijnen - liever niet  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liever niet - Ziek zijn  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ziek zijn - afhankelijk

----------


## Agnes574

afhankelijk - medicatie (ik ben daar afhankelijk van helaas)

----------


## Suske'52

medicatie-apotheek

----------


## dotito

apotheek-is kostelijk(op jaarbasis toch)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kostelijk - Duur grapje  :Frown:  (Betalen)

----------


## dotito

duur grapje-tandarts

----------


## sietske763

Tandarts - zenuwen

----------


## gossie

zenuwen - beven

----------


## sietske763

beven- ziekte van parkinson

----------


## Suske'52

ziekte van parkison-veel vragend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel vragend - Kinderen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kinderen-liefde krijgen

----------


## Agnes574

liefde krijgen - liefde geven (zo hoort het toch!)

----------


## sietske763

liefde geven - beter dan nemen

----------


## Luuss0404

beter dan nemen - delen!

----------


## dotito

delen-doe je uit beleefdheid :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

doe je uit beleefdheid - je schoenen uit als je ergens binnenkomt (met dit weer zéker  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## sietske763

je schoenen uitdoen - moskee

----------


## dotito

moskee-islam

----------


## Luuss0404

islam - geloven

----------


## gossie

geloven - godsdienst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Godsdienst - Opvoeding  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Opvoeding - oeps vergeten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

oeps vergeten - beginnende alzheimer?  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

beginnende alzheimer -oud worden

----------


## Agnes574

oud worden - aftakelen

----------


## Luuss0404

aftakelen - hulp aanvaarden

----------


## Agnes574

hulp aanvaarden - koppigheid (maakt dat moeilijk  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

koppigheid-(trots op u eigen)

----------


## sietske763

trots op u eigen - van jezelf houden (heel erg belangrijk)

----------


## christel1

van jezelf houden - anderen respecteren

----------


## gossie

anderen respecteren - waarderen

----------


## Suske'52

waarderen - medeleven

----------


## christel1

medeleven - gevoelens

----------


## sietske763

gevoelens - wisselend

----------


## gossie

wisselend - kwakkelig weer

----------


## ikke64

kwakkelig weer - regen, wind mist Brrrrrrr

Enne Luuss, alzheimer lite heet dat  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Regen - Zon  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Zon - positief humeur

----------


## gossie

positief humeur - clowneske

----------


## Suske'52

clowneske-carnaval

----------


## ikke64

carnaval - optocht

----------


## sietske763

optocht - veel bekijks

----------


## Suske'52

veel bekijks-vrolijk zijnde

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrolijk zijnde - Film ( door een leuke film)  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

film - geschiedenis

----------


## Suske'52

geschiedenis-onze voorouders

----------


## gossie

onze voorouders - stamboom

----------


## Suske'52

stamboom- verrassend

----------


## gossie

verrassend - open

----------


## sietske763

open - dicht

----------


## gossie

dicht - meervoud dichten :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

dichten - kitten

----------


## Agnes574

kitten - voegen (huis!)

----------


## marle

voegen-barsten

----------


## AnnLaura

barsten -pijnlijk

----------


## gossie

pijnlijk- ontsteking

----------


## sietske763

ontsteking - antibiotica

----------


## Agnes574

antibiotica - kuur

----------


## Luuss0404

kuur - welness  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

welness - je goed voelen

----------


## christel1

je goed voelen - lachen

----------


## Luuss0404

lachen - positief  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

positief - vast houden

----------


## gossie

vast houden - goed gevoel :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

goed gevoel - mis ik (nu toch..)

----------


## Luuss0404

mis ik (nu toch) - mijn beste vriend

(** heb hem tijdje niet gezien en gesproken  :Frown: )

----------


## Suske'52

mijn beste vriend-koesteren  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

koesteren - goede herinneringen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goede herrinneringen - Verleden tijd  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

verleden tijd - lachend gezicht ( :Frown:  zie afreageer)

----------


## Blaman

lachend gezicht - vrolijk

----------


## Luuss0404

vrolijk - lentekriebels

(** mooi gezicht al die sneeuw hoor, maar wel glad dus geef mij maar weer lente  :Wink: )

----------


## Suske'52

lentekriebels-energie 

@ Luuss, sorry hoor weet niet wat er gebeurde :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

energie - wandeling maken  :Wink: 

(_Heb de 'chaos' even opgeruimd, we zitten weer goed nu .
Komt vaker voor als er een paar mensen tegelijk posten; geeft niets, we gaan vrolijk verder_ )

----------


## sietske763

wandeling - strand

----------


## christel1

strand - zonnen

----------


## ikke64

zonnen - wintersport

----------


## christel1

wintersport - skieën zalig

----------


## Luuss0404

skieën zalig - winterpret

----------


## Agnes574

winterpret - sneeuw

----------


## gossie

sneeuw - komt er aan Agnes :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

komt er aan - liever niet hier

----------


## Suske'52

liever niet hier -bij buurvrouw

----------


## Agnes574

bij buurvrouw - kerstkaartje in de bus steken  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

kerstkaartje in de bus steken - oranje (vn de TNT  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

oranje - voetbal

----------


## Healthcares

voetbal - slijtage

----------


## sietske763

slijtage - meniscus

----------


## Healthcares

meniscus - kraakbeen

----------


## gossie

kraakbeen - is dat been om te kraken :Wink:  (maw chiropracter)  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Healthcares

is dat been om te kraken :Wink:  (maw chiropracter)  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  - osteopaat

----------


## ikke64

osteopaat - moeilijk woord  :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

moeilijk woord  :Wink:  - woordenboek

----------


## Suske'52

woordenboek-hulpmiddel

----------


## Healthcares

hulpmiddel-attribuut

----------


## sietske763

atribuut - circus

----------


## Healthcares

circus - amusement

----------


## Luuss0404

amusement - kindervoorstelling  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

kindervoorstelling - Samson&Gert-show  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Samson&Gert-show- kleindochter

----------


## marle

kleindochter-toekomst?

----------


## ikke64

kindervoorstelling - amsterdam  :Frown:

----------


## AnnLaura

Amsterdam - seksueel kindermisbruik

----------


## Luuss0404

seksueel kindermisbruik - voor altijd beschadigd  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

voor altijd beschadigd - levenslang trauma

----------


## ikke64

levenslang trauma - lichamelijk en geestelijk beschadigd

----------


## Healthcares

lichamelijk en geestelijk beschadigd - homeostase

----------


## gossie

homeostase - het in evenwicht zijn van alle functies in het lichaam :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

het in evenwicht zijn van alle functies in het lichaam - ZEN  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

ZEN - boeddhisme

----------


## gossie

boeddhisme - Dalai Lama

----------


## ikke64

Dalai Lama - leider

----------


## Healthcares

leider - volgen

----------


## Suske'52

volgen -niet altijd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Healthcares

niet altijd - geen kuddebeest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen kuddebeest - Eigen Persoonlijkheid  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Eigen Persoolijkheid - bescheidenheid

----------


## ikke64

bescheidenheid - niet altijd op zijn plaats

----------


## dotito

niet altijd op zijn plaats-niet op zijn gemak voelen

----------


## christel1

niet op zijn gemak voelen - verlegen

----------


## dotito

verlegen-blozen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Blozen - verliefd

----------


## dotito

verliefd-vlinders in de buik (mooie tijd in u leven) bij mij toch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vlinders in de buik - Gelukzalig voelen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

vlinders in de buik - insekten gegeten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

insekten gegeten - giftig

----------


## gossie

giftig - eten van een appel :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

eten van een appel - eva

----------


## Elisabeth9

Er ging wat mis bij de 23e december  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Eva - Bijbelverhaal  :Wink: 

ps: Fijne Kerstdagen allemaal....Liefs Elisa

----------


## christel1

Eva - Adam

----------


## christel1

Bijbelverhalen - Testament

----------


## Ronald68

Testament - laatste wens

----------


## Healthcares

laatste wens - nooit uitgekomen

----------


## ikke64

nooit uitgekomen - wantoestanden tijdens een oorlog

----------


## Suske'52

wantoestanden tijdens een oorlog - vreselijk  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

vreselijk -het leven in Afrika

----------


## Healthcares

het leven in afrika - puur natuur

----------


## dotito

puur natuur-bio

----------


## Healthcares

bio - moxxor

----------


## Elisabeth9

Moxxor - ??????????? is dit reclame voor een produkt toevallig? ik weet niet eens wat het is...hmmmm  :Stick Out Tongue:  Groeten...ehhh jammer

----------


## sietske763

(ben het helemaal met je eens elisa, is al vaker getypt!)
groeten - hallo zeggen

----------


## Healthcares

Er ging wat mis bij de vorige posts, moxxor is biologisch dus de associatie is geslaagd volgens mij :-) 

hallo zeggen - sociaal zijn(associëren!)

----------


## ikke64

sociaal zijn - Medeleven laten blijken

----------


## dotito

medeleven laten blijken-begrip tonen

----------


## Agnes574

begrip tonen - lieve,bemoedigende woorden

----------


## Healthcares

lieve, bemoedigende woorden - film love & other drugs gaan kijken in de cinema  :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

film love & other drugs gaan kijken in de cinema - katjes knijpen in het donker  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

katjes knijpen in het donker - achterbaks  :Mad:

----------


## ikke64

achterbaks - iemand beflikkeren

----------


## sietske763

iemand beflikkeren - vergeven

----------


## gossie

vergeven - goede daad

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goede daad - Met liefde doen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Met liefde doen - voor elkaar klaar staan

----------


## Luuss0404

voor elkaar klaarstaan - goede vriendschappen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

goede vriendschappen - weet je pas als er ellende is

----------


## gossie

ellende - narigheid

----------


## Luuss0404

narigheid - problemen oplossen

----------


## Agnes574

problemen oplossen - praten en/of berusten

----------


## Suske'52

praten en / of berusten -verwarrend

----------


## ikke64

praten en/of berusten - problemen pratend oplossen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verwarrend - opnieuw verliefd worden!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

opnieuw verliefd worden - spannend

----------


## ikke64

spannend - actie film

----------


## dotito

actie film- veel lawaai (niet mijn genre)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel lawaai - Renovatie ( van mijn flat het afgelopen jaar, de hèl op aarde)  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

renovatie - mooier huis

----------


## ikke64

mooier huis - ons nieuwe huis (dat nog gebouwd moet worden  :Frown: )

----------


## Luuss0404

ons nieuwe huis - verhuizen

----------


## Agnes574

verhuizen - groot karwei

----------


## Luuss0404

groot karwei - achterstallig onderhoud plegen

(** we zijn bezig in en rond het huis met opknappen, opruimen en grote schoonmaak, is nooit gebeurd toen mijn moeder hier nog woonde dus nu grote inhaalslag)

----------


## Agnes574

achterstallig onderhoud - bijwerken

----------


## Luuss0404

bijwerken - administratie

(** moet ook gebeuren soms, anders raak je het kwijt of ligt het overal  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

administratie - mijn taak  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mijn taak - Afspraken uitvoeren  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

afspraken uitvoeren-secretaresse

----------


## Suske'52

secretaresse- pispaal  :Mad:

----------


## Healthcares

pispaal - pesten?

----------


## Luuss0404

pesten? - pestkop op zijn nummer zetten!

----------


## Agnes574

op z'n nummer zetten - even goed je zegje doen!!

----------


## Suske'52

even goed je zegje doen-een luisterend oor vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

even goed je zegje doen - je hart luchten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een luisterend oor vinden - Vriend  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

vriend - maatje

----------


## Luuss0404

Maatje - mijn huisdier  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

huisdier-gezelschap

----------


## sietske763

gezelschap - gezellig

----------


## Elisabeth9

gezellig - Leuke dingen doen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Leuke dingen doen - niet hoeven werken

----------


## Luuss0404

niet hoeven werken - een vrije dag

----------


## dotito

niet hoeven werken-arbeidsongeschikt

----------


## christel1

arbeidsongeschikt - invaliditeit (ik haat dat woord)

----------


## dotito

invaliditeit-afgekeurd  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

afgekeurd-maar daarom niet minderwaardig  :Wink: ( wel niet altijd plezant..mensen begrijpen het soms niet ) :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet minderwaardig - Goed Genoeg  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

goed genoeg -tevreden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tevreden = ontevreden

----------


## Agnes574

ontevreden - je zin niet krijgen

----------


## sietske763

je zin niet krijgen - kinderlijke reactie

----------


## dotito

kinderlijke reactie-mokken

----------


## ikke64

mokken - lekker koffie drinken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

lekker koffie drinken-taverne

----------


## Agnes574

taverne - lawaai

----------


## sietske763

lawaai -oordoppen

----------


## dotito

oordoppen-piepschuim

----------


## ikke64

piepschuim - isolatie

----------


## Luuss0404

isolatie - lagere stookkosten

----------


## Elisabeth9

lagere stookkosten - Geld terug krijgen!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geld terugkrijgen - extra vakantie

----------


## Suske'52

extra vakantie- fijn meegenomen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

fijn meegenomen-de solden

----------


## ikke64

de solden - Vlaams??????

----------


## dotito

fijn meegenomen-koopjes(ander woord voor solden :Big Grin: )

----------


## sietske763

koopjes - markt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Markt - Sfeervol  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Sfeervol-romantiek  :Smile: ( huwelijk van sietske)

----------


## ikke64

romantiek - zwaar werk  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

zwaar werk - slecht voor rug

----------


## christel1

zwaar werk = alle dagen werken aan je relatie
slecht voor de rug = poetsen

----------


## Luuss0404

poetsen - schoon huis

----------


## ikke64

schoon huis - geen huisdieren (brrr moet er niet aan denken)

----------


## Luuss0404

geen huisdieren - geen verplichtingen 

(*** zoals kooi schoonmaken, wandelen, zorgen voor voer/drinken) 

@ Ikke, ik moet er ook niet aan denken! Ondanks de 'verplichtingen' zou ik zeker het gezelschap missen!

----------


## christel1

geen huisdieren = ongezellig (heb mijn 2 sloebers juist in het bad gedaan na een modderige wandeling in het bos, zo gezellig en een half uur bad en drogen....) en natuurlijk de modder uit het bad wassen daarna.... 
geen verplichtingen = geen rechten

----------


## Suske'52

ongezellig-kilte (zowel emotioneel -als fysiek)  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Poetsen - Huis  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

oh Sorry ik zat op de verkeerde pagina  :Big Grin:  effe opnieuw doen....

Kilte - Koud  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

koud - ijs

----------


## ikke64

ijs - lekkerrrrrrrrr  :Wink:  En dan bedoel ik om op te eten.  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Sorbetijs - Zomers :Wink:

----------


## christel1

sorbet liefst met citroen.... 
zomers = minder was

----------


## gossie

minder was - stomerij

----------


## Suske'52

stomerij- een dure aangelegenheid

----------


## Healthcares

een dure aangelegenheid - kwaliteit

----------


## gossie

kwaliteit - eerste keus

----------


## Luuss0404

eerste keus - prioriteiten stellen

----------


## Suske'52

prioriteiten stellen -grenzen bepalen

----------


## dotito

grenzen bepalen-is noodzakelijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Is noodzakelijk - Verzekering  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Verzekering - alleen wat echt nodig is

----------


## gossie

alleen wat echt nodig is - overleven :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

overleven - van dag tot dag

----------


## Luuss0404

van dag tot dag - andere mogelijkheden

----------


## Agnes574

andere mogelijkheden - overwegen

----------


## Healthcares

overwegen - alternatieven

----------


## Agnes574

alternatieven - kijken of ze haalbaar zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

kijken of ze haalbaar zijn - proberen

----------


## Agnes574

proberen - eigen keuze  :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

eigen keuze - vooroordelen wegnemen

----------


## Agnes574

vooroordelen wegnemen - open geest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Open Geest - Dalai Lama  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Dalai Lama - godsdienst waanzin

----------


## christel1

godsdienst waanzin = stomme oorlogen

----------


## gossie

stomme oorlogen - religie (geloof)

----------


## Agnes574

religie/geloof - respecteren

----------


## Luuss0404

respecteren - iemands mening

----------


## christel1

iemands mening = luisteren naar goeie raad

----------


## ikke64

luisteren naar goeie raad - wie bepaald of raad goed is. ( mijn kits geloven niet in mijn goede raad. Tot ze ergens met de kop tegen aan lopen ;-))

----------


## Agnes574

wie bepaalt of raad goed is - filteren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Filteren - Koffie  :Big Grin:  ( hihi) ( een ander soort van filteren)

----------


## ikke64

koffie - onmisbaar nat (om wakker te worden)

----------


## gossie

onmisbaar nat - water

----------


## christel1

Koffie = blijft op mijn maag liggen (word er kotsmisselijk van)
water = gezond

----------


## gossie

gezond - een sinaasappel :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

sinaasappel - vitamine C

----------


## gossie

vitamine C - kiwi

----------


## Suske'52

kiwi- warme temperatuur

----------


## ikke64

warme temperatuur - zomer (ben er weer aan toe)

----------


## Suske'52

zomer-bruinen ( heerlijk) maar verstandig bruinen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

bruinen = opname vitamine D, noodzakelijk voor ons lichaam, maar ook een zalig gevoel, je ziet er gezonder uit

----------


## gossie

bruinen - de zon

----------


## Agnes574

de zon - waar??

----------


## Suske'52

waar- zoeken

----------


## Luuss0404

zoeken - vinden (hopelijk)

----------


## dotito

vinden-de weg

----------


## christel1

de weg vinden : gps systeem

----------


## dotito

gps systeem-satelliet

----------


## christel1

oei dat wordt moeilijk nu....

----------


## gossie

satelliet - wetenschap

----------


## christel1

wetenschap = vooruitgang

----------


## gossie

vooruitgang - herstel

----------


## Agnes574

herstel - langzaam

----------


## Suske'52

langzaam- schildpad

----------


## Oki07

schildpad - slak

----------


## gossie

slak - vies

----------


## christel1

slak = lekker wijngaardslak met lookboter ? Nog nooit gegeten gossie ? 
vies = slecht gehumeurd

----------


## gossie

slecht gehumeurd - wie? :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

wie? - wat? waar?  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

wat - medische contacten :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 
waar - op MediCity :Wink:  :Smile: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

MediCity - bron van informatie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vooruitgang - Economie  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

stiekem gedronken Elisabeth  :Wink: 

bron van informatie - internet

----------


## christel1

internet = evolutie

----------


## dotito

evolutie-mobiele telefoon

----------


## christel1

mobiele telefoon = bereikbaar

----------


## Agnes574

bereikbaar - handig

----------


## dotito

handig-laptop(zou ik niet kunnen missen :Smile: )

----------


## gossie

laptop - PC :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

PC - aan vervanging toe (valt steeds uit)  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

aan vervanging toe- mijn kookpotten

----------


## ikke64

mijn kookpotten - (voor de nederlanders onder ons) pannen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

panne(n) - pech

----------


## Agnes574

pech - platte band

----------


## dotito

platte band-auto

----------


## ikke64

auto - heilige koe

----------


## dotito

heilige koe-india

----------


## Elisabeth9

India - Andere cultuur  :Wink: 

Ikke: ja ik schreef op 27/01/11 de verkeerde tekst, haha, hoorde bij een pagina terug denk ik.beetje suf hè? maar ik had het niet in de gaten..ik had "niet"gedronken ondanks dat ik een dag ervoor jarig was!!!  :Big Grin: .
je pc valt uit? heeft het misschien met de voeding te maken? succes ermee

----------


## gossie

cultuur - anthropologie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anthropologie - Ondekken  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ontdekken - opnieuw leven

----------


## ikke64

opnieuw leven - gewoon adem blijven halen

----------


## gossie

gewoon adem blijven halen - reanimeren

----------


## Luuss0404

reanimeren - EHBO

----------


## dotito

EHBO-hulpdiensten

----------


## ikke64

hulpdiensten - slachtoffer van zinloos geweld  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

aan; slachtoffer van zinloos geweld - de tegel; van een lieve heersbeestje

----------


## Agnes574

lieveheersbeestje - geluksbrenger

----------


## ikke64

geluksbrenger - klavertje vier

----------


## Agnes574

klavertje vier - verzamelhobby (van mij; alles wat er van te krijgen is  :Wink: )

----------


## ikke64

verzamelhobby - olifantjes (de meest beroemde in NL, Prins bernard  :Wink:  )

----------


## christel1

olifant = onthouden alles

----------


## dotito

onthouden alles-rekenmachine

----------


## Agnes574

rekenmachine - handig  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

handig - 2 rechterhanden :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

2 rechterhanden - heb je niets als je links bent  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als je niet links bent -Politiek  :Wink:  ( haha Ikke grappig antwoord, je had er zin in  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## gossie

politiek -goed gevat :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

goed gevat - veel praten, weinig zeggen

Elisabeth, ik vond hem zelf ook wel grappig  :Wink:   :Wink:  En ik heb meestal wel zin om te klooën.
Per slot van rekening is een dag niet gelachen een dag niet geleefd.

----------


## gossie

veel praten, weinig zeggen - 5 kwartier in 1 uur :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

5 kwartier in één uur - teveel :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

teveel - balans zoeken

----------


## Agnes574

balans zoeken - evenwicht

----------


## ikke64

evenwicht - (sterrenbeeld) weegschaal

----------


## Luuss0404

weegschaal - gewicht

(** ik heb geen weegschaal, bevalt me prima, gaat om hoe je je voelt, niet om cijfertjes!)

----------


## dotito

gewicht-BMI

----------


## Agnes574

BMI - iets te hoog  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iets te hoog - Hemel  :Wink:  

Luuss: leuk gezegd op 7/2/11 Weg met de weegschaal!  :Big Grin:  ( ik ben er verslaafd aan geweest) Brrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

hemel-dood(dan gaat ge naar de hemel)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dood - Lang uitrusten!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

lang uitrusten-vakantie(zal er dit jaar niet inzitten voor mij :Frown: )we zijn aan een nieuwe slaapkamer toe vandaar :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

vakantie - vrij :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

vrij - straf uitgezeten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

straf uitgezeten - nieuw begin

----------


## Agnes574

nieuw begin - nieuwe kansen

----------


## Suske'52

nieuwe kansen-aannemen !!!

----------


## Luuss0404

aannemen - goede raad  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

goede raad - wie bepaalt wat goed is?!?!?!

----------


## Luuss0404

wie bepaald wat goed is - ieder persoon zelf  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ieder persoon zelf - Persoonlijkheid  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

persoonlijkheid - spontaan  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

spontaan - gezellig

----------


## dotito

gezellig-uit etentje(valentijn)

----------


## Agnes574

uit eten (valentijn) - wokken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

wokken - heerlijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

heerlijk - slapen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

slapen-wakker worden(maar dan wel niet ' s morgens, maar rond de middag :Big Grin: )

----------


## Suske'52

slapen- dromenland ( heerlijk en s'morgens ze opschrijven enkele dagen/weken nadien lezen)

----------


## dotito

dromenland-efteling(prachtig sprookjes vooral voor de aller kleinste  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## ikke64

efteling(prachtig sprookjes vooral voor de aller kleinste) - ook als je man bent (je blijft als man een beetje kind toch :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

man - vrouw

----------


## dotito

vrouw-hormonen

----------


## christel1

hormonen = zwangerschap

----------


## ikke64

zwangerschap - jongen of meisje????

----------


## dotito

jongen of meisje-baby

----------


## ikke64

baby - slapeloze nachten (brrr)

----------


## Suske'52

slapeloze nachten - ochtendhumeur  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ochtend humeur - berig :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

berig - ????????  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Berig is bij ons geil!!!!!! Of bedoel je dat ook  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

berig - narrig,chagrijnig

----------


## loesdewater

narrig, chagrijnig - boos

----------


## Agnes574

boos - vrolijk (valentijn)  :Wink: 
Happy valentine!!

----------


## dotito

vrolijk-lachen :Smile:

----------


## loesdewater

lachen - blij

----------


## gossie

blij - een groot hart (valentijn) :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

een groot hart - heeft lang niet iedereen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

heeft lang niet iedereen - begrip  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

begrip - steunen van medemens

----------


## dotito

steunen van medemens-heb je nodig

----------


## Agnes574

heb je nodig - vertrouwen

----------


## dotito

vertrouwen-relatie

----------


## Agnes574

relatie - begrip tonen!

----------


## dotito

begrip tonen-elkaar respecteren(ieder mens heeft recht op eigenwaarde)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Elkaar respecteren - Amnesty  :Wink:  ( mensenrechten)

----------


## Suske'52

Amnesty ( mensenrechten)- dichtbij -( korter bij huis dan je denkt )

----------


## Agnes574

Dichtbij - knuffelen

----------


## gossie

knuffelen - warmte

----------


## Agnes574

warmte - open haard

----------


## Luuss0404

open haard - sfeervol

----------


## gossie

sfeervol - kaarsen

----------


## Agnes574

kaarsen - lichtjes in het duister  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

licht in het duister - sterren en de maan  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

sterren en de maan - heelal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heelal - Andere wereld ( oneindig groot)  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

andere wereld -spirituele wereld

----------


## gossie

Dspiituele wereld - ZEN

----------


## Luuss0404

ZEN - mediteren

----------


## sietske763

mediteren-ontspanning

----------


## Luuss0404

ontspanning - zwemmen/sauna

----------


## ikke64

zwemmen/sauna - weer op pakken ( na 2 weken sterfte begeleiding van mijn schoonmoeder)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weer op pakken - Dicipline  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Discipline - doorzettingsvermogen

----------


## Suske'52

doorzettingsvermogen -sterke persoonlijkheid

----------


## gossie

sterke persoonlijkheid - eigen ik :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

eigen ik-karakter

----------


## Agnes574

karakter - uniek

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uniek - Waardevol  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Waardevol- gezin  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

gezin - allerbelangrijkste

----------


## Agnes574

allerbelangrijkste - beter worden  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Beter worden - Niet Iedereen  :Wink:  ( droevig)

----------


## Agnes574

niet iedereen (droevig) - bang voor ..

----------


## Suske'52

bang voor - brengt je verder van huis

----------


## ikke64

brengt je verder van huis - openbaar vervoer

----------


## Luuss0404

openbaar vervoer - vertragingen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vertragingen - Niet leuk!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

niet leuk - verdriet

----------


## ikke64

verdriet - uithuilen en doorgaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uithuilen - Geeft nieuwe kracht  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

geeft nieuwe kracht - eerste zonnestralen

----------


## Suske'52

eerste zonnestralen -wees zelf je zonnetje  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

wees zelf je zonnetje - straal levenslust en vrolijkheid uit

----------


## Suske'52

straal levenslust en vrolijkheid uit- geeft dit door aan andere

----------


## Elisabeth9

Doorgeven aan anderen - Wijsheid  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

wijsheid - kracht

----------


## sietske763

kracht-sportschool

----------


## gossie

sportschool - spinning

----------


## Suske'52

spinning- ontspanning

----------


## ikke64

ontspanning - door inspanning  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

inspanning - werk

----------


## Suske'52

werk- zweten

----------


## gossie

zweten - druppeltjes overal  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

druppeltjes overal- zoute druppeltjes  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

zoute druppeltjes - tranen

----------


## ikke64

tranen - afvegen, slikken en doorgaan

----------


## Agnes574

afvegen,slikken en doorgaan - gemakkelijk gezegd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gemakkelijk gezegd - Kwetsend  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Kwetsend - niet met opzet (hopenlijk)

----------


## gossie

niet met opzet - pijnlijk

----------


## Suske'52

pijnlijk- hartepijn

----------


## gossie

harte pijn - een geliefde weg

----------


## Suske'52

een geliefde weg- afscheid

----------


## Ronald68

afscheid - nieuw begin

----------


## Agnes574

nieuw begin - geboorte

----------


## Luuss0404

geboorte - blijdschap

----------


## Agnes574

blijdschap - vrolijk zijn

----------


## Luuss0404

vrolijk zijn - goed gevoel

----------


## Agnes574

goed gevoel - nergens te vinden!!  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

nergens te vinden - mijn sleutels

----------


## ikke64

mijn sleutels - altijd op een vaste plaats  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

altijd op een vaste plaats - m'n pc  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

m'n pc - nog steeds niet helemaal ok  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## gossie

nog steeds niet helemaal ok - dip/pijn/verdriet

----------


## Luuss0404

dip/pijn/verdriet - na regen komt zonneschijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Na regen komt zonneschijn - Altijd, maar het duurt even!  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Altijd, maar het duurt even - als je in de put zit, kan het alleen maar beter gaan in de toekomst

----------


## Healthcares

als je in de put zit, kan het alleen maar beter gaan in de toekomst - dieper kan niet , dus op met de geit

----------


## gossie

dieper kan niet, dus op met de geit :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - achter de wolken schijnt de zon :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Achter de wolken schijnt de zon - Blijdschap  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Blijdschap - lammetjes in de wei (het is weer bijna zo ver :Wink: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lammetjes in de wei - Nieuw Leven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

nieuw leven - nieuw begin

----------


## gossie

nieuw begin - prille groei :Smile:

----------


## Healthcares

prille groei - laat de zomer maar komen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares, laatste was prille groei dus daar behoorde iets op gezegd te worden, nu dus kleine stapjes  :Wink: 
Maar idd laat de zomer maar komen!  :Smile: 

Prille groei - kleine stapjes

----------


## Healthcares

kleine stapjes - op naar de zomer

----------


## Ronald68

op naar de zomer - hooikoorts

----------


## sietske763

hooikoorts- allergie

----------


## Ronald68

allergie - Xyzal

----------


## Luuss0404

Xyzal - medicatie

----------


## Oki07

medicatie-helaas nodig

----------


## ikke64

helaas nodig - zo weinig mogelijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo weinig mogelijk - Snoepen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

( ik heb de bak met paasschuim al naast mij staan, pfff  :Big Grin: ) ehhhh niet goed voor mij die zoetigheid, maar het moet even!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

snoepen - muffins maken ^_^

(snoepen van het beslag en daarna van de muffins)

----------


## sietske763

muffins maken - oven

----------


## Suske'52

oven - fijne geuren

----------


## sietske763

fijne geuren - lavendel

----------


## christel1

lavendel = stinkt

----------


## loesdewater

Stinkt - Stinkdier

----------


## Luuss0404

stinkdier - roofdier

----------


## Neetje

roofdier - panter

----------


## Suske'52

panter - safari

----------


## Agnes574

safari - beekse bergen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Beekse Bergen - Atractie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

attrachtie - trekpleister

----------


## Neetje

trekpleister - auw  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

auw :Big Grin:  - rijmt op miauwwwwwwww :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

miauw = kat (zo zalig als ze rond je benen komen flodderen)

----------


## ikke64

kat - niet (buiten) los laten lopen

----------


## Luuss0404

niet los laten lopen - misdadigers!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Misdadigers _ Rechtbank  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

rechtbank - uitspraak

----------


## Neetje

uitspraak - woorden

----------


## ikke64

woorden - communicatie

----------


## Luuss0404

communicatie - lichaamstaal/lichaamshouding

(*** kan je ook heel veel mee zeggen zonder woorden te gebruiken)

----------


## Agnes574

Lichaamstaal/houding - zegt veel  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

zegt veel - doet weinig

----------


## Elisabeth9

Doet weinig - Woorden die niet "echt"gemeend zijn!  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Woorden die niet "echt"gemeend zijn! - Ervaren  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

ervaren - ervan proberen te leren

----------


## Agnes574

ervan proberen te leren - stap voor stap..

----------


## dotito

stap voor stap - leren lopen

----------


## gossie

leren lopen - revalideren

----------


## Agnes574

revalideren - lange weg

----------


## Hugo1965

lange weg - eindpunt

----------


## dotito

eindpunt-doel bereikt

----------


## Hugo1965

Doel bereikt - tevredenheid

----------


## dotito

tevredenheid-van jezelf houden

----------


## Hugo1965

Van jezelf houden - groot geluk

----------


## gossie

groot geluk - wat is dat! :Frown:

----------


## Hugo1965

Wat is dat! - vraagstelling

----------


## gossie

vraagstelling - informeren (naar)!? :Wink:

----------


## Hugo1965

informeren (naar)!? - advies inwinnen

----------


## gossie

advies inwinnen - zekerheid

----------


## Neetje

zekerheid - kennis

----------


## Agnes574

kennis - levenservaring

----------


## Luuss0404

levenservaring - wijsheid

----------


## ikke64

wijsheid - ouderdom

----------


## Luuss0404

ouderdom - komt met gebreken  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

komt met gebreken - ziekte

----------


## Hugo1965

ziekte - overwinbaar?

----------


## Agnes574

overwinbaar? - afwachten

----------


## Hugo1965

afwachten - onrust

----------


## Agnes574

onrust - zenuwen

----------


## Hugo1965

zenuwen - pijn

----------


## Agnes574

pijn - pijnstillers

----------


## Hugo1965

Pijnstillers - onderdrukken

----------


## Healthcares

onderdrukken - symptomen bestrijden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Haha, ik ben ook zo'n muts die op de verkeerde pagina zit....ehhh sorry.... :Big Grin:  effe opnieuw dus...

Symptomen bestrijden - Hoopvol  :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

Hehe, ik heb mijn lesje geleerd , jij nu ook denk ik ... greets en fijn weekend ps = er kan altijd een overlapping van enkele seconden zijn he 


> Haha, ik ben ook zo'n muts die op de verkeerde pagina zit....ehhh sorry.... effe opnieuw dus...
> 
> Symptomen bestrijden - Hoopvol


Hoopvol - het zit van binnen

----------


## Luuss0404

het zit van binnen - liefde  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

liefde - warmte

----------


## Healthcares

warmte - genegenheid

----------


## gossie

genegenheid - zacht

----------


## Healthcares

zacht - lief zijn

----------


## gossie

lief zijn - boosheid uiten

----------


## Healthcares

boosheid uiten - aandacht zoeken

----------


## gossie

aandacht zoeken - centraal :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

centraal - geen mening uiten :-)

----------


## gossie

geen mening uiten :Smile:  - 1 punt (voor Healtcares :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Healthcares

1 punt - 0 punten

----------


## gossie

0 punten - zero, nihil, niets, niks :Big Grin:

----------


## Healthcares

zero, nihil, niets, niks - opnieuw beginnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

opnieuw beginnen - erover denken..

----------


## Hugo1965

erover denken - overwegen

----------


## Healthcares

overwegen - beslissing nemen

----------


## Agnes574

beslissing nemen - moeilijk

----------


## Hugo1965

moeilijk - twijfels

----------


## Suske'52

twijvels- onzeker

----------


## Healthcares

Onzeker - erover praten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Erover praten - Ziekte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Healthcares

ziekte - Er meer over praten  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

erover praten - gevoelens uiten

----------


## gossie

gevoelens uiten - moeilijk :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Moeilijk - Verlies ( om een dierbare)  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo1965

Verlies - verdriet

----------


## Suske'52

verdriet- een wonde

----------


## Agnes574

Een wonde - ontsmetten

----------


## dotito

ontsmetten-alcohol

----------


## gossie

alcohol - wijntje :Big Grin:

----------


## Healthcares

wijntje - slaapmutsje

----------


## Suske'52

slaapmutsje- vrijpartij  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vrijpartij :Wink:  - behoefte :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

behoefte - bevredigen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

bevredigen - samen of alleen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

samen of alleen-douchen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (heb juist een douche genomen zalig)

----------


## Agnes574

heb juist een douche genomen - schoon gewassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Healthcares

Schoon gewassen - Proper

----------


## Luuss0404

proper - etiquette

----------


## Agnes574

etiquette - regels

----------


## ikke64

regels - voorschriften

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Lady's jullie gaan lekker....eerst een wijntje, dan een slaapmutsje, dan een vrijpartij, dan samen douchen...haha... :Big Grin:  het wordt voorjaar......och ja en dan nu het woord:

Voorschriften - Opvolgen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

Opvolgen :Stick Out Tongue:  - wat moet ik opvolgen :Wink:  ("nadoen!")

----------


## Agnes574

Wat moet ik opvolgen (nadoen) - in de zon gaan zitten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

In de zon gaan zitten - Energie krijgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Energie krijgen - voor alles wat het leven leuk maakt

Maarrre Elisabeth, ik ben geen lady. Daar heeft god een stokkie voor gestoken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

voor alles wat het leven leuk maakt-genieten van de kleine dingen

----------


## gossie

genieten van de kleine dingen - de roos die voorzichtig uitkomt op vaas

----------


## Elisabeth9

De Roos die uitkomt - Mooi  :Wink: 

Ikke: ikke pikke porretje, nee darling, jij valt "niet" onder de vrouwen dat is correct  :Big Grin:  , maar jij hebt ook niet de dingen gezegd die ik benoemde op 24/3/11...fijn weekend meneer Ikke...ha,ha,...

----------


## Agnes574

Mooi - bedelarmband  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

bedelarmband-prachtig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

prachtig - dierbaar

----------


## Hugo1965

dierbaar - familie

----------


## ikke64

familie - krijg je er gratis bij

Enne Elisabeth, op 1 of andere manier voelde ik me toch aangesproken  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

krijg je er gratis bij - lief en leed in het leven

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lief en leed in het leven - Delen  :Wink: 

Ikke: je voelde je toch aangesproken? je hebt gelijk Ikke, voortaan zal ik er op letten, dan wordt het dus Lady's èn Gentleman.... :Stick Out Tongue:  waarvan akte...doegieeee

----------


## ikke64

delen - een bed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

een bed- slapen

----------


## Agnes574

slapen - lukte niet!

----------


## Suske'52

lukte niet - gezond zijn

----------


## ikke64

gezond zijn - maakt het leven een stuk makkelijker/aangenamer

----------


## gossie

maakt het leven een stuk makkelijker - hulpmiddelen

----------


## Agnes574

hulpmiddelen - spierzalf

----------


## christel1

spierzalf : doet me denken aan sportmensen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sportmensen - Sportief  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

sportief - fietsen

----------


## Suske'52

fietsen- 'Ronde van Vlaanderen' ( onze stad staat dan op stelten)

----------


## gossie

ronde van Vlaanderen - Belgie  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Belgie - Mooie gebouwen  :Wink: 

Ikke: ja dat gevoel krijg ik òòk wel eens (wielrenners) en dan weet je niet hoe snel je aan de kant moet....pffffffffffffff wat een MUPPETS zeg!!!! gatsie....òf in het bos, dan laat ik mijn Bhody los en dan rijden ze waar ze niet mogen rijden en dan voel ik mij haast schuldig.....Sodeju.....: :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Helppppppppppp de rotzakken....

----------


## ikke64

Mooie gebouwen - leuk taaltje  :Wink: 

Ikzie alleen dat iemand mijn commetaar verwijderd heeft. Heb iets teveel gezegt?

----------


## Neetje

leuk taaltje - marokkaans?  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

@ Ikke ik mis jouw tekst over die racefietsers! Ik had onze associatie bij elkaar gevoegd van tot een zin. Maar dat is ook weg!!!!!!!
Jammer het was toch ok.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja lieve mensen, Ikke, Gossie, bij "mij" is er òòk iets weggehaald....het zal een reden hebben!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  wel een beetje jammer toch? Prettig weekend in ieder geval en geniet van de zon die komen gaat....Liefssssssssssss

*Heb idd wat posten weggehaald, ging teveel 'off-topic' en wil het overzichtelijk houden..mijn excuses daarvoor Xx Ag*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marokkaans - Lekker eten  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

lekker eten - kilo,s

----------


## Agnes574

kilo's - moeten eraf!

----------


## Suske'52

moeten eraf- negatieve doelen

----------


## ikke64

moeten eraf - wielrenners van de openbare weg  :Stick Out Tongue: 



*Kijk, weer een foutje.. komt door tegelijkertijd te antwoorden, deze laat ik staan, we gaan gewoon verder*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wielrenners van de openbare weg - Lummels  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Hoi lieve Administrator.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik begrijp het, excuses volkomen aanvaard!!!....

Liefs Elisa x  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Lummels - na het uitgaan zat achter het stuur kruipen!!

----------


## gossie

na het uitgaan zat achter het stuur kruipen - alcoholslot :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

alcoholslot - gaat niet werken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gaat niet werken - Als je niet nadenkt!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

als je niet nadenkt! :Stick Out Tongue:  - doe je gewoon maar :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

doe je gewoon maar- leer je levenslessen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Levenslessen - Noodzakelijk  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

noodzakelijk - water

----------


## Suske'52

water-verfrissend

----------


## gossie

verfrissend - douche

----------


## ikke64

douche - lekker wakker worden

----------


## gossie

lekker wakker worden - ontspannen

----------


## sietske763

ontspannen - hobby

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hobby - Kost geld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

Kost geld - een lijkkleed heeft geen zakken?

----------


## gossie

een lijkkleed heeft geen zakken - uitdrukking :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

uitdrukking - spreekwoord

----------


## ikke64

spreekwoord - gezegde  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezegde - Taal  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

taal - spaans

----------


## gossie

spaans - sangria :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sangria - vruchten

----------


## Suske'52

vruchten - desserts

----------


## ikke64

desserts - dikmakers (maar wel lekker)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dikmakers - Dieeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

dieeten -balans in evenwicht houden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

balans in evenwicht houden - niet te veel en niet te weinig

----------


## Luuss0404

niet teveel en niet te weinig - voedingsstoffen binnen krijgen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voedingsstoffen binnen krijgen - Belangrijk  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

belangrijk - (blijft voor mij) gezondheid  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

gezondheid - leven

----------


## Luuss0404

leven - groeien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Groeien - Bomen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

bomen- bloesems

----------


## gossie

bloesems - prachtig

----------


## ikke64

prachtig - de zon op mijn bol

----------


## Suske'52

de zon op mijn bol - glanzend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Glanzend - Haargel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

haargel - stylen

----------


## ikke64

stylen - niet meer zo veel  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

niet meer zoveel - respect voor anderen

----------


## gossie

respect voor anderen - oke

----------


## sietske763

oke - goed

----------


## ikke64

goed - het weer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het weer - Wisselvallig  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

wisselvallig - stemming

----------


## Suske'52

stemming - zangkoor

----------


## Luuss0404

zangkoor - zingen ^_^

----------


## Suske'52

zingen -tenor

----------


## Luuss0404

tenor - opera

----------


## Suske'52

opera- vervoering  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vervoering - Gevoel  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

gevoel - zenuwen

----------


## gossie

zenuwen - zenuwpijn

----------


## sietske763

zenuwpijn - tandarts

----------


## gossie

tandarts - gebit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gebit - Kroon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Kroon - koning

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koning - Koningin  :Wink:  ( met vèèl pandora bedels, hihi)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Koningin - poppenkast

----------


## sietske763

poppenkast - kinderen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kinderen - Vreugde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

vreugde - vlaggetjes ophangen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vlaggetjes ophangen - Koninginnedag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Koninginnedag - oranje  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

oranje - oranjebitter :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

oranjebitter - alcohol

----------


## gossie

alcohol - verslaving

----------


## sietske763

verslaving - afkick centrum

----------


## gossie

afkick centrum - nuchter

----------


## sietske763

nuchter - karakter

----------


## gossie

karakter - aard :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

aard- liefdevol  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

liefdevol - knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

knuffel - speelgoed van kinderen of dieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

speelgoed - tijdverdrijf

----------


## sietske763

tijdverdrijf - televisie

----------


## Agnes574

televisie - vervelende reclames

----------


## ikke64

vervelende reclames - verdienen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verdienen - Respect  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

respect - vertrouwen

----------


## Suske'52

vertrouwen-moet men verdienen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

moet men verdienen - salaris

----------


## Suske'52

salaris- belangrijk

----------


## gossie

belangrijk - euro's :Embarrassment:

----------


## Healthcares

euro's - kapitalisme

----------


## Luuss0404

kapitalisme - hebzucht

----------


## gossie

hebzucht - verschrikkelijk

----------


## sietske763

verschrikkelijk- schrikkeldraad

----------


## Agnes574

schrikkeldraad - verschieten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verschieten? deze sla ik over ik weet het niet  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

weet niet eens wat het betekent

----------


## Healthcares

verschieten is hard schrikken dus ik zou zeggen, 

verschieten - elektrische schok

----------


## ikke64

elektrische schok - doodstraf

----------


## Luuss0404

doodstraf - voor of tegen

----------


## Suske'52

voor of tegen-tegenstrijdig

----------


## Luuss0404

tegenstrijdig - juiste keus maken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Juiste keus maken - Behandeling  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

behandeling - opereren

----------


## Luuss0404

opereren - ziekenhuis

----------


## ikke64

ziekenhuis - not the place to be

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet de plaats waar je moet zijn - Oorlogsgebieden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

oorlogsgebieden - slachtoffers

----------


## Healthcares

slachtoffers - onwetend

----------


## ikke64

onwetend - pas geboren baby

----------


## Agnes574

pas geboren baby - nieuw leven

----------


## gossie

nieuw leven - paasfeest

----------


## sietske763

paasfeest - paashaas(chocolade)

----------


## gossie

paashaas chocolade - erg lekker

----------


## Elisabeth9

Erg Lekker - Zoenen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

zoenen - met tederheid

----------


## Agnes574

met tederheid - beminnen

----------


## gossie

beminnen - liefhebben

----------


## ikke64

liefhebben - houden van

----------


## Suske'52

houden van -een attente partner  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

een attente partner -koffie op bed

----------


## gossie

koffie op bed - enne beschuit :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

beschuit - ontbijt

----------


## Suske'52

ontbijt-goeie start  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

goeie start - uit je verleden stappen

----------


## gossie

uit je verleden stappen - positief

----------


## Agnes574

positief - vrolijk zijn  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

uit je verleden stappen - naar de toekomst kijken

----------


## Suske'52

naar de toekomst kijken - genietend  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vrolijk, genietend - blij :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

blij- het zonnetje in huis  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

het zonnetje in huis - werkt aanstekelijk, maakt iedereen blij

----------


## Suske'52

werkt aanstekelijk, maakt iedereen blij -werkijver

----------


## gossie

werkijver - hyper :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

hyper - adhd

----------


## ikke64

adhd - ziekte

----------


## Agnes574

ziekte - slopend

----------


## Suske'52

slopend-echtscheiding  :Mad:

----------


## Healthcares

echtscheiding - tandarts

----------


## gossie

tandarts - wortelkanaalbehandeling

----------


## Healthcares

wortelkanaalbehandeling - verzwakking

----------


## sietske763

verzwakking - oppeppen

----------


## Suske'52

oppeppen - een vrolijke lach  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

een vrolijke lach - slappe lach

----------


## ikke64

slappe lach - goed voor iedereen

----------


## Suske'52

goed voor iedereen - geduldig zijn

----------


## sietske763

geduldig zijn - erg moeilijk (er is niet voor niets een NL spreekwoord;""geduld is een schone zaak")

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uit je verleden stappen - Toekomst  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

oeps, sorry ik zat op de verkeerde pagina met m'n duffe kop!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Erg moeilijk - Wachten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wachten - onzekerheid

----------


## dotito

onzekerheid-wantrouwen

----------


## Suske'52

wantrouwen- slecht gevoel  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slecht gevoel - Verdriet  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

Verdriet - verwerking

----------


## gossie

verwerking - rouwverwerking

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rouwverwerking - Kost Tijd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Kost Tijd - werken

----------


## Agnes574

werken - zwoegen

----------


## Luuss0404

zwoegen - tijd voor ontspanning  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

tijd voor ontspanning-een boek lezen(doe ik heel graag)

----------


## sietske763

een boek lezen - leesbril

----------


## Agnes574

leesbril - opticiën

----------


## ikke64

opticiën - zonnebril gratis  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zonnebril gratis - koopje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koopje - Fijn gevoel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

Fijn gevoel - de zon op je blote huid (we kunnen weer dit weekend)

----------


## Agnes574

zon op je huid - bruinen

----------


## sietske763

bruinen - verbranden

----------


## gossie

verbranden - oh jeh m'n tosti :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Toastie - Lekker voedsel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

lekker voedsel - taart

----------


## Agnes574

taart - verjaardag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verjaardag - Slingers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

slingers - feestje!

----------


## Suske'52

feestje - bubbels

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bubbels - Bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

bad - zwembad  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zwembad - badpak

----------


## gossie

badpak - zee

----------


## Suske'52

zee-woelige golven

----------


## sietske763

woelige golven - geruis

----------


## Agnes574

geruis - hinderlijk

----------


## gossie

hinderlijk - oorsuizen

----------


## Luuss0404

oorsuizen - gehoorbescherming

----------


## Agnes574

gehoorbescherming - festivals

----------


## Elisabeth9

Festivals - Gezelligheid  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Gezelligheid - met mijn kinderen op vakantie (ter ere van ons 25 jarig huwelijk)

----------


## Luuss0404

op vakantie - weekendje weg

@ Ikke, gefeliciteerd! Waar gaat de reis heen?

----------


## Agnes574

weekeindje weg - kuuroord

----------


## Luuss0404

kuuroord- sauna!

(** daar ben ik echt aan toe)

----------


## Agnes574

sauna - héét  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heet - koude douche

----------


## Luuss0404

koude douche - verfrissing  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

verfrissing - ijsco

Luuss, we gaan voor het derde jaar op rij naar Alaiye resort en spa in turkije. Maar voor het eerst met de kinderen + as schoondochter.

----------


## Elisabeth9

IJsco - Vriezer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

vriezer - ontdooien

----------


## Agnes574

ontdooien - rustig worden
(** zo noem ik het altijd als ik moet kalmeren > ontdooi een keer Ag  :Wink: )

----------


## Suske'52

rustig worden-diep ademhalen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

diep ademhalen - ontstressen

----------


## ikke64

ontstressen - ijsco eten ;p

----------


## gossie

ijsco eten - verfrissend

----------


## Agnes574

verfrissend - douchen

----------


## Luuss0404

douchen - samen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

samen - hoge pieken en diepe dalen beleven

----------


## Luuss0404

hoge pieken en diepe dalen beleven - leven

----------


## Agnes574

Leven - genieten van ieder moment

----------


## ikke64

genieten van ieder moment - samen uit een dal klimmen

----------


## gossie

samen uit een dal klimmen - trots

----------


## ikke64

trots - naast je schoenen lopen  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

naast je schoenen lopen - hoogvaardig - ( voor mij iets anders dan "trots" zijn)  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

hoogvaardig - hoogmoed

----------


## christel1

hoogmoed = komt voor de val

----------


## gossie

kom voor de val - muskusrat

----------


## christel1

muskusrat : waterkonijn (vroeger maakten ze dat hier in de streek als specialiteit)

----------


## gossie

waterkonijn - 'n dier

----------


## Luuss0404

@ gossie, lol!

'n dier - liefde  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

liefde - delen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een dier - Geeft veel liefde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Geeft veel liefde - ikke  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ikke - ikke niet  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ikke niet - welles/nietes  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

welles/nietes -zwart/wit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sorry voor mijn fout van 18/5/11 mijn hoofd is soms een beetje druk.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

zwart/wit - snoepgoed  :Big Grin:  ( wat ik ontzettend lekker vindt)

----------


## Agnes574

snoepgoed - tanden poetsen  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

tanden poetsen - noodzakelijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noodzakelijk - Eten en drinken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

eten en drinken-lekker :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

lekker - pizza pollo hawaii

----------


## dotito

pizza-italie (vakantie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Neetje

Italie - mooi!

----------


## Agnes574

mooi - vriendschap  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vriendschap-uniek  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

uniek - iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

iedereen - heeft ontspanning nodig

----------


## dotito

ontspanning - is goed voor lichaam en geest

----------


## Suske'52

is goed voor lichaam en geest - knuffel/vrijpartij  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

knuffel/vrijpartij - klopt als een zwerende vinger  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

klopt als een zwerende vinger - pijn

----------


## dotito

pijn-zenuwslopend

----------


## gossie

zenuwslopend - wachten op een uitslag

----------


## Neetje

wachten op een uitslag - donderdag!

*mooi forum design overigens

----------


## Suske'52

donderdag-" mans"poetsdag

----------


## ikke64

" mans"poetsdag - samen onder de douche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

samen onder de douche  :Stick Out Tongue:  - heel intiem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heel intiem - Je geheimen met de dokter delen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

je geheimen met de dokter delen-beroepsgeheim  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

beroepsgeheim - belangrijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Belangrijk - Uitslag onderzoek Ziekenhuis  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Uitslag onderzoek Ziekenhuis - Tegenvaller

----------


## gossie

tegenvaller - pijnlijk

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Pijnlijk - gesprekken **

----------


## Suske'52

gesprekken -klare wijn schenken

----------


## ikke64

klare wijn schenken - (oude wijn lijkt op) azijn

----------


## gossie

azijn - zuur/wrang

----------


## dotito

zuur-snoepjes

----------


## ikke64

snoepjes - in een trommeltje in de auto ( maar geen die gaan plakken  :Wink: )

----------


## gossie

in 'n trommeltje - boterhammen

----------


## Luuss0404

boterhammen - lekker met kaas  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kaas - allergische voor  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

allergisch voor - vlees  :Frown: 

(jammer do dat je geen kaas mag, ik gooi het bijna overal door  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

vlees-noodzakelijk (tenzij je vegetarische bent)

----------


## gossie

noodzakelijk - ambulance

----------


## dotito

ambulance-sociale sector (mis ik wel :Frown: )  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

sociale sector - sociaal leven

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sociaal Leven - Waardevol!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Waardevol - vriendschap

----------


## Neetje

vriendschap - maatje  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

maatje-voor 't leven  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

voor het leven - een grote rugzak vol 'bagage' (dingen die je hebt meegemaakt)

----------


## dotito

een grote rugzak-leegmaken(verleden aan je laten)

----------


## ikke64

leegmaken - bankrekening  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

bankrekening - staat nooit genoeg op

----------


## Elisabeth9

Staat nooit genoeg op - Liefde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

liefde - raar iets soms  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

raar - opmerkzaam

----------


## Luuss0404

opmerkzaam - compliment  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

compliment - @jou  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@jou - kies voor jezelf :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

kies voor jezelf - voor jezelf zorgen

----------


## ikke64

voor jezelf zorgen - ontspanning (door inspanning evt)

----------


## Luuss0404

ontspanning - lekker naar een meer in het bos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Healthcares

lekker naar een meer in het bos - genieten van de buitenlucht

----------


## Neetje

genieten van de buitenlucht - balkon

----------


## Healthcares

balkon - kasteel in het bos

----------


## Agnes574

kasteel in 't bos - romantische plek

----------


## Neetje

romantische plek - mijn hart  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

mijn hart - vol liefde

----------


## joshuatree

Vol liefde - heel lang geleden ( maar wil het wel terug )

----------


## ikke64

heel lang geleden ( maar wil het wel terug ) - actief aan werken

----------


## Neetje

actief aan werken - hoe?

----------


## joshuatree

hoe-hier gaan we weer

----------


## dotito

hier gaan we weer-met z'n allen positief denken  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

met z'n allen positief denken :Smile:  :Wink:  - een goed gevoel!

----------


## dotito

een goed gevoel-genieten van een warme douche :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

genieten van een warme douche - lekker ontspannen :Wink:

----------


## dotito

lekker ontspannen-tijd voor uzelf(zeer belangrijk) :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

tijd voor uzelf(zeer belangrijk) - tijd voor anderen (nog belangrijker)

----------


## gossie

tijd voor anderen - sociaal

----------


## ikke64

sociaal - ook aan je zelf denken.

----------


## Agnes574

ook aan jezelf denken - dit weekeind  :Wink:  
** platte rust  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

dit weekend-shoppen  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

shoppen - duurrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## dotito

duur-goud  :Smile:

----------


## Healthcares

goud - eerlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

eerlijk - de waarheid

----------


## Healthcares

de waarheid - altijd te laat

----------


## Neetje

altijd te laat - of nooit

----------


## joshuatree

of nooit - geluk

----------


## gossie

geluk - klavertje 4  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

klavertje 4 - geluksbrenger  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

geluksbrenger - bijgeloof?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

bijgeloof? - nep

----------


## Healthcares

nep - placebo

----------


## gossie

placebo- proef medicatie :Wink:

----------


## dotito

proef medicatie - research unit

----------


## ikke64

research unit - duur grapje

----------


## Suske'52

duur grapje ....belastingen betalen

----------


## Agnes574

belastingen betalen - balen!

----------


## sietske763

balen - baaldagen

----------


## Neetje

baaldagen - (tot nu toe) elke dag

----------


## gossie

(tot nu toe) elke dag - naar de wc gaan :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

naar de wc gaan - zou niet goed zijn als dat niet meer lukte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

zou niet goed zijn als dat niet meer lukte ~praten *

----------


## Agnes574

praten - communiceren

----------


## ikke64

communiceren - lichaams taal mis je op een forum!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

lichaamstaal mis je op het forum !!!! - SPIJTIG !!!!

----------


## Agnes574

spijtig - je kunt niet alles hebben  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

je kunt niet alles hebben - niet????? wat jammer nou......  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

niet????? wat jammer nou...... - beleving  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

beleving - empathie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Ikke, wat lichaamstaal betreft: haha ik steek gewoon mijn tong uit achter de pc als ik dit lees, of als ik lach...beetje anoniem blijven toch? hihihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ehh Empathie - Voelen  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

voelen - bewust

----------


## ikke64

bewust - doelen stellen in jer leven (en je er aan houden)

----------


## Agnes574

doelen stellen en je eraan houden - motivatie

----------


## Suske'52

motivatie- d'er voor gaan ....

----------


## Agnes574

d'er voor gaan - pijnvrij zijn!

----------


## Luuss0404

pijnvrij zijn - wens voor velen

----------


## Agnes574

wens voor velen - gelukkig zijn

----------


## ikke64

gelukkig zijn - (daar is tie weer) er voor gaan/ er aan werken!!

----------


## Agnes574

er voor gaan/aan werken - conditie en spieropbouw  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

conditie en spieropbouw-krachttraining(revalidatie)

----------


## sietske763

krachttraining - sportschool

----------


## ikke64

sportschool - spierpijn

----------


## Agnes574

Spierpijn - voltarengel

----------


## dotito

voltarengel-apotheek

----------


## sietske763

apotheek-medicatie

----------


## Agnes574

medicatie - pillendoos vullen

----------


## ikke64

pillendoos vullen - foute boel (als je een pillen doos nodig hebt)

----------


## Luuss0404

foute boel - herstellen

----------


## Agnes574

herstellen - verandaraam

----------


## dotito

verandaraam-rieten tuinmeubelen

----------


## Luuss0404

rieten tuinmeubelen - buiten zitten  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

buiten zitten - morgen hopelijk  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

morgen hopelijk - zonneschijn

----------


## gossie

zonneschijn - morgen weer :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

morgen weer - overleggen

----------


## sietske763

overleggen - dealen

----------


## gossie

dealen - dealer

----------


## Agnes574

dealer - verslaafde

----------


## dotito

verslaafde - afkicken

----------


## Suske'52

afkicken- véél doorzettingsvermogen nodig .... :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

véél doorzettingsvermogen nodig - stoppen met roken

----------


## MissMolly

Stoppen met roken - nog steeds trots op

----------


## Agnes574

nog steeds trots op - stoppen met nagelbijten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

stoppen met nagelbijten - kunstnagels (syl)

----------


## Suske'52

kunstnagels-een geduldig werkje :Wink:

----------


## dotito

een geduldig werkje - diamant slijpen

----------


## sietske763

diamant - sierraad

----------


## dotito

sierraad-is voor het leven (brilliant,diamant,of saffier) ik hou eender van brillant

----------


## ikke64

is voor het leven (brilliant,diamant,of saffier) ik hou eender van brillant - voor elk kind een brinjant in de trouwring van mijn vrouw (daar ben ik trots op)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Is voor het Leven - Belasting  :Big Grin: 

Dodito en Ikke64...welke steen je ook mooi vindt...het is een prachtig iets....ik houd òòk van bling bling...mijn oogjes gaan ervan stralen....hihi...toedelidoki.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Belasting-veel geld betalen  :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

veel geld betalen - low budget leven

----------


## Suske'52

low budget leven - mijn euro's... beheer ik goed ..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

mijn euro's-bankrekening

----------


## sietske763

bankrekening- leeg plunderen

----------


## dotito

leeg plunderen-overvallers  :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

overvallers-schrikken

----------


## dotito

schrikken -spinnen (vooral van die grote met haar op brr... :EEK!: )  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

spinnen - hobby (spinnewiel)

----------


## ikke64

hobby - zwemmen

----------


## gossie

zwemmen - doen eendjes  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

doen eendjes-fladderen met hun vleugels

----------


## gossie

fladderen met hun vleugels - volwassen worden :Wink:

----------


## dotito

volwassen worden-kindertijd (voorbij)

----------


## gossie

kindertijd (voorbij) - heden (nu)

----------


## dotito

heden (nu)- moeten we LEVEN en GENIETEN  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Leven en genieten - mijn katten

----------


## dotito

katten - muizen

----------


## sietske763

muizen - zolder

----------


## dotito

zolder-onder het dak

----------


## MissMolly

onder het dak - veel te warm

----------


## dolfijnjorien

veel te warm - hoofdpijn *

----------


## Suske'52

hoofdpijn-spanning  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

spanning-is niet gezond voor lichaam en geest

----------


## Suske'52

is niet gezond voor lichaam en geest -problemen  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

problemen - zijn om op te lossen!!

----------


## dotito

zijn om op te lossen-bruistabletten :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

bruistabletten - slijm oplossen

----------


## dotito

slijm oplossen-luchtwegen

----------


## gossie

luchtwegen - COPD

----------


## Agnes574

COPD -rokershoest

----------


## dotito

rokershoest degoutant

----------


## Agnes574

degoutant - vervelend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vervelend - Moeheid  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

moeheid - rusten

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Rusten - met koppijn in bed liggen

----------


## sietske763

met koppijn in bed liggen - migraine

----------


## dotito

migraine-donker kamer

----------


## gossie

donkere kamer (doka) - fotografie

----------


## sietske763

fotografie - lens

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lens - Beweegbaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

beweegbaar-een mens

----------


## sietske763

een mens - nooit perfect

----------


## gossie

nooit perfect - iedereen (allemaal)

----------


## dotito

iedereen(allemaal)-hebben dezelfde rechten/plichten

----------


## Suske'52

hebben dezelfde rechten / plichten - wordt niet altijd nageleefd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wordt niet nageleefd - De Wet  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( bv bellen in de auto met je mobiel in de hand) Foei  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

de Wet :Stick Out Tongue:  - welke wet, er zijn er zoveel  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

welke wet , er zijn er zoveel- verwarrend

----------


## sietske763

verwarrend - verliefd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verliefd - Dagdromen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

dagdromen -fantasie

----------


## dotito

fantasie-efteling  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

efteling - (duur) dagje uit

----------


## sietske763

dagje uit - afleiding

----------


## gossie

afleiding - goed voor de mens :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

goed voor de mens - voldoende fruit en groenten

----------


## gossie

voldoende fruit en groente - vitamine stoot  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vitamine stoot-vers geperst sinaasappel  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

vers geperste sinaasappel :Big Grin:  - heerlijk :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

heerlijk- een kop Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

een kop italiaanse koffie - espresso :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

espresso - sterk

----------


## gossie

sterk - krachtig

----------


## Agnes574

krachtig - migrainepijn  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

migrainepijn - medicatie

----------


## Suske'52

medicatie- hulpmiddel

----------


## dotito

hulpmiddel-keukenrobot  :Big Grin:  (gebruik ik vaak in de keuken)

----------


## Agnes574

keukenrobot - handig

----------


## ikke64

handig - geld

----------


## sietske763

geld - kopen

----------


## gossie

kopen - 'n huis :Wink:

----------


## dotito

huis-gezelligheid

----------


## ikke64

gezelligheid - maak je zelf (of met je vrienden  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

maak je zelf - leuke dag  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

leuke dag - vandaag niet (dit weer brrrr)

----------


## sietske763

vandaag niet - morgen wel

----------


## ikke64

morgen wel - vandaag dus, stoppen met roken!!!!!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

stoppen met roken - is verschikkelijk moeilijk!!!

----------


## Agnes574

is verschrikkelijk moeilijk - trauma verwerken

----------


## dotito

trauma verwerken-voor te rest van u leven  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

voor de rest van je leven - in evenwicht komen

----------


## dotito

in evenwicht komen-ying yang  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ying yang - balans

----------


## dotito

balans-boekhouding

----------


## Suske'52

boekhouding - getallen

----------


## dotito

getallen-huisnummers

----------


## Agnes574

huisnummers - postbode

----------


## ikke64

postbode - mijn (vakantie) (katten) oppas.  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

mijn (huisdieren) oppas - voor dieren zorgen

----------


## ikke64

voor dieren zorgen - boer

----------


## gossie

boer - boerin

----------


## Suske'52

boerin- manager

----------


## gossie

manager - leidinggevende

----------


## Suske'52

leidinggevende-sterke persoon

----------


## gossie

sterke persoon - vertrouwen

----------


## dotito

vertrouwen-zeer belangrijk in een relatie/vriendschap

----------


## Agnes574

zeer belangrijk in een relatie/vriendschap - communicatie!

----------


## gossie

communictie - op het moment slecht :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

op het moment slecht - slapen

----------


## Agnes574

slapen - Gaat hier goed  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

gaat hier goed - de liefde

----------


## ikke64

de liefde - het belangrijkste in het leven

----------


## gossie

het belangrijkste in het leven - water

----------


## Neetje

water - zwemmen

----------


## Agnes574

zwemmen - beweging

----------


## dotito

beweging-goed voor de rug

----------


## Suske'52

goed voor je rug -massage  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

massage - ontspannen

----------


## dotito

ontspannen-moet je tijd voor maken

----------


## Suske'52

moet je tijd voor maken - tijd opeisen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

tijd opeisen - mijn werkgever  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

mijn werkgever-veeleisende partij ...

----------


## ikke64

veeleisende partij ... - belastingdienst  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

belastingdienst-betalen  :Frown:  /of geld terugtrekken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

betalen of geld terugtrekken - klote geld

----------


## Agnes574

klotegeld - altijd te weinig

----------


## Suske'52

altijd te weinig - teveel nooit  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Agnes574

teveel nooit - overvloed

----------


## gossie

overvloed - WATER; zowel regen als drinkwater, waar Afrika om snakt

----------


## ikke64

WATER; zowel regen als drinkwater, waar Afrika om snakt - werken voor de kost

----------


## dotito

werken voor de kost-moet iedereen

----------


## sietske763

moet iedereen - toiletgang

----------


## gossie

toiletgang - blaas/darm

----------


## Suske'52

blaas /darm - uitlaat  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

uitlaat - met catalisator  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

met "Katalysator"-is verplicht

----------


## Suske'52

is verplicht - veiligheidsgordel

----------


## ikke64

veiligheidsgordel - airbags

----------


## sietske763

airbags - veilig

----------


## ikke64

veilig - veilig vrijen

----------


## dotito

Veilig vrijen-condoom

----------


## ikke64

condoom - beter voorkomen dan genezen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

beter voorkomen dan genezen - uitdrukking  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

uitdrukking -spreekwoord

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Spreekwoorden - i love it

----------


## Agnes574

i love it - slapen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

slapen - een kwart van je leven

----------


## ikke64

een kwart van je leven - werken (zal jullie wel helpen  :Wink: )

----------


## gossie

werken - mv=meervoud  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

meervoud - veel

----------


## Suske'52

veel - uitnodigingen  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uitnodigingen - Feesten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

feesten - kostelijk  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kostelijk - leuk

----------


## sietske763

leuk - markt

----------


## Suske'52

markt- heb er een hekel aan ....

----------


## sietske763

heb er een hekel aan - schoonmaken en poetsen

----------


## ikke64

schoonmaken en poetsen - schoon huis  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Schoonhuis - Heerlijk!!!

----------


## Suske'52

heerlijk - gezond zijn

----------


## sietske763

gezond zijn - veel vitamines en mineralen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vitamines en Mineralen - Belangrijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

Belangrijk - vrienden

----------


## Suske'52

vrienden - dat ben je niet zomaar ..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

dat ben je niet zomaar....- iemand die respect verdient

----------


## sietske763

iemand die respect verdient - alleenstaande moeder

----------


## Suske'52

alleenstaande moeder (ouder)- verdient een medaille  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

verdient een medaille - alle ouders (de meeste dan toch.....)

----------


## Suske'52

alle ouders- groeien met de kinderen mee

----------


## gossie

groeien met de kinderen mee - schoenen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

schoenen - maten

----------


## dotito

maten-gewichten

----------


## gossie

gewichten - kilo's

----------


## dotito

kilo's-vermageren

----------


## gossie

vermageren - dieet

----------


## dolfijnjorien

dieet - moeilijk om je er aan te houden!

----------


## gossie

moeilijk er om aan tehouden - jojo effect :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

jojo effect-heb je enkel bij (crash dieeten)

----------


## gossie

heb je enkel bij(chras dieeten) - op en neer  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

op en neer - op de paardenmolen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Op de Paardenmolen - Plezier... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

plezier - op stap gaan!

----------


## sietske763

op stap gaan - de kroeg in

----------


## Elisabeth9

De kroeg in _ Communiceren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Communiceren-sociaal leven

----------


## sietske763

sociaal leven - aan anderen denken

----------


## ikke64

aan anderen denken - 's nachts piekeren (ipv van slapen)

----------


## Suske'52

s'nachts piekeren - het lost niets op

----------


## ikke64

het lost niets op - ruzie

----------


## sietske763

ruzie - non verbaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Non verbaal - Proces verbaal!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Proces verbaal - betalen!! :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

betalen!! - drankje op het terras  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Drankje op terras - Ontspanning  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

ontspanning - koken(vanavond kookles :Big Grin: )

----------


## Agnes574

koken - kruiden

----------


## dotito

kruiden - ruikt heerlijk

----------


## sietske763

ruikt heerlijk - lavendel

----------


## ikke64

lavendel - stinkt  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

stinkt - uitwerpselen

----------


## dotito

uitwerpselen - vliegen

@Ikke,

ik vind dat lavendel juist goed ruikt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vliegen- irritant

----------


## dotito

irritant - jaloerse mensen

----------


## ikke64

jaloerse mensen - jennen (plagen)

@dotito. Over smaak valt niet te twisten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

jennen(plagen) - is liefde vragen  :Big Grin: 

@Ikke,

Daar heb je gelijk in  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde vragen - Kinderen  :Wink: 

ps: ik ben dòl op Lavendel, "Ikke", jou neus denkt daar dus anders over. :Stick Out Tongue:  jammer...

----------


## dotito

kinderen - zijn altijd onschuldig  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zijn altijd onschuldig - Gehandicapten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

gehandicapten - hebben minder kansen

----------


## gossie

minder kansen - minder bedeelde

----------


## sietske763

minder bedeelde - arm

----------


## Elisabeth9

Arm - Been  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

been - steunkous

----------


## Elisabeth9

Steunkous - Trombose  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

trombose - bloedverdunners

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bloedverdunners - Noodzakelijk  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

noodzakelijk - water

----------


## Luuss0404

water - dorst

----------


## ikke64

dorst - biertje!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

biertje - alcohol

----------


## Agnes574

alcohol - verslaving

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verslaving - Verdriet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

verdriet - pijn

----------


## sietske763

pijn - tens apparaat

----------


## dotito

tens apparaat - chronische pijn

----------


## sietske763

chronische pijn -zenuwblokkade

----------


## ikke64

zenuwblokkade - laatste redmiddel

----------


## dotito

laatste redmiddel - pensioenuitkering

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pensioenuitkering - Je oude dag  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

je oude dag - toekomst

----------


## ikke64

toekomst - blijft een ? tot dat het zover is. (mar dan is het geen toekomst meer  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

blijft een ?? - verrassing

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verrassing - Blijdschap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

blijdschap - word je gelukkig van  :Big Grin:

----------


## femkeblokhuis

word je gelukkig van - chocolade

----------


## gossie

chocolade - puur

----------


## ikke64

puur - naturisme

----------


## Agnes574

naturisme - bloot

----------


## dotito

bloot - sauna

----------


## sietske763

sauna - heet

----------


## dotito

heet - oven

----------


## sietske763

oven - cake

----------


## Agnes574

cake - lekker

----------


## Luuss0404

lekker - massage

----------


## ikke64

lekker - vandaag in het zonnetje

----------


## Suske'52

vandaag in het zonnetje- snoeiwerk planten

----------


## Agnes574

snoeiwerk planten - tuinieren

----------


## ikke64

tuinieren - verschrikkelijke werkzaamheden (daar heb ik echt een hekel aan  :Frown: )

----------


## Agnes574

verschrikkelijke werkzaamheden - strijken en ramen zemen!

----------


## dotito

strijken en ramen zemen - ondankbaar werk  :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

ondankbaar werk - wassen

----------


## fairytale30

Wassen - Schoon

----------


## Suske'52

schoon - bewondering

----------


## dotito

bewondering - voor mensen die vrijwilligerswerk doen

----------


## fairytale30

Voor mensen die vrijwilligerswerk doen - Respect

----------


## Ronald68

respect - medemens

----------


## ikke64

medemens - menselijk behandelen

----------


## Suske'52

menselijk behandelen - genegenheid  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

genegenheid - heeft iedereen nodig

----------


## Agnes574

heeft iedereen nodig - geld

----------


## ikke64

geld - werken (kost veel vrije tijd)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Werken - Bezig zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## femkeblokhuis

bezig zijn - seks!

----------


## Suske'52

seks- intens

----------


## dotito

intens - genieten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

genieten - kopje thee  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kopje thee -- honing

----------


## gossie

honing - erg lekker

----------


## Raimun

vegetarisch

----------


## gossie

vegatarisch - ikke niet :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

ikke niet - schaakmat  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

schaakmat -spelletjes

----------


## jolanda27

Je kunt vergeten met wie je gelachen hebt, maar je vergeet nooit met wie je gehuild hebt.

Het doet er niet toe wat je doel is in het leven...wat je doet...of hoeveel je bezit... Het gaat erom wie er naast je staat.

----------


## Agnes574

spelletjes - winteravond

----------


## jolanda27

winteravond - warmte

----------


## sietske763

warmte - kachel

----------


## jolanda27

kachel - heerlijk

----------


## sietske763

heerlijk - slapen

----------


## jolanda27

slapen - zalig

----------


## dotito

zalig - een warm badje met bubbels erbij

----------


## Agnes574

een warm badje - zin in  :Wink:

----------


## fairytale30

Zin in - Koffie  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

koffie - niet van kunnen slapen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

niet kunnen slapen - mijmeren

----------


## gossie

mijmeren - denken

----------


## Agnes574

denken - piekeren

----------


## Raimun

piekeren ..opgesloten

----------


## jolanda27

opgesloten - opening

----------


## Raimun

opening...licht

----------


## dotito

licht - zon  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

zon..magnetischveld

----------


## ikke64

magnetischveld - tegenpolen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

tegenpolen .. bliksem

----------


## fairytale30

Bliksem - Onweer

----------


## Raimun

onweer....hagel

----------


## sietske763

hagel -hagelsag (broodbeleg)

----------


## Raimun

hagelslag....korrels

----------


## sietske763

korrels - kattebak

----------


## Raimun

kattebak....stank

----------


## jolanda27

stank - schoonmaken

----------


## sietske763

schoonmaken - allesreiniger

----------


## jolanda27

allesreiniger - opgelucht

----------


## jolanda27

opgelucht - koffiepauze

----------


## ikke64

koffiepauze - 15 in een week

----------


## Elisabeth9

15 in een week - Regelmatig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

regelmatig....( nadruk op ) ..matig ..

----------


## sietske763

matig - niet vaak

----------


## Raimun

niet *vaak!!* ....sporadisch

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sporadisch - Vaak  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Vaak........slaap

----------


## jolanda27

slaap - nodig

----------


## Raimun

nodig...behoefte

----------


## gossie

behoefte - doen :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

doen...arbeid

----------


## gossie

arbeid - zorg

----------


## Raimun

zorg....bekommeren

----------


## gossie

bekommeren - aandacht

----------


## ikke64

aandacht - positieve of negatieve

----------


## sietske763

positieve of negatieve - kan beide kanten op

----------


## dotito

kan beide kanten op - een keuze

----------


## Raimun

ok was te snel !! haha !!  :Mad: 
Keuze.......moeilijk

----------


## dotito

Moeilijk - gaat ook  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

....geit neet besteit neet !!! :Big Grin:  :Cool:  ( Limburgs !! haha !! )

gaat ook....vooruit ..

----------


## sietske763

vooruit - lopen

----------


## Raimun

lopen...hijgen

----------


## jolanda27

hijgen - buiten adem

----------


## sietske763

buiten adem - copd

----------


## jolanda27

copd - benauwd

----------


## Raimun

benauwd... eng

----------


## sietske763

eng - claustrofobie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Claustrofobie - Ziekte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ziekte -lichamelijk en/of psychisch

----------


## ikke64

lichamelijk en/of psychisch - beide!

----------


## jolanda27

beide - afleiding

----------


## Raimun

afleiding..bliksem

----------


## sietske763

bliksem -licht

----------


## Raimun

licht....lezen

----------


## sietske763

lezen - concentratie

----------


## Raimun

concentratie....mengsel

----------


## sietske763

mengsel - scheikunde
(haha wie houdt het t langste vol???)

----------


## Raimun

scheikunde...elementen

----------


## gossie

scheikunde - wetenschap

----------


## Raimun

wetenschap...wetenswaardig

----------


## gossie

wetenswaardig - dat Sietske lief is  :Wink:  maar ook Raimun  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

hahaha!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

wetenswaardig ...nieuwsgierig

----------


## gossie

nieuwsgierig - ik wilde jullie niet storen :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

storen....hinderlijk

----------


## jolanda27

hinderlijk - prettig

----------


## jolanda27

prettig - goed in je vel zitten

----------


## Raimun

goed in je vel zitten ....gevoel

----------


## jolanda27

gevoel - delen

----------


## Raimun

delen...naastenliefde

----------


## jolanda27

naastenliefde - blij van

----------


## Raimun

blij van ... doet deugd !!

----------


## Agnes574

blij van - zonnetje  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

zonnetje - lekker warm  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

lekker warm - fleecedeken  :Wink: 




_Even voor overzicht gezorgd ... ga maar door mensen_

----------


## Raimun

Hej Agnes574...
Wij zijn van hetzelfde verstand !! ( grapje !! )

----------


## Agnes574

:Wink:

----------


## Raimun

:Wink:  ...is....knipoog....verstandhouding !!

----------


## Agnes574

verstandhouding - respect



Verder gaan op 'RESPECT'

----------


## Raimun

respect ...afdwingen

----------


## Agnes574

afdwingen - niet goed

----------


## dotito

niet goed - uzelf niet zijn

----------


## Agnes574

jezelf niet zijn - vreselijk!

----------


## dotito

vreselijk - oorlog

----------


## Agnes574

oorlog -zinloos geweld

----------


## dotito

zinloos geweld - huiselijk ruzie

----------


## Raimun

ruzie .....hopeloos

----------


## dotito

hopeloos - achteruit blijven kijken(verleden)

----------


## Raimun

verleden ..afgehandeld

----------


## ikke64

afgehandeld - geeft rust ( probeer ik mijn kinderen ook te leren  :Wink: )

----------


## jolanda27

geeft rust - ruimte

----------


## Raimun

ruimte ....heelal !!

----------


## jolanda27

heelal - sterren

----------


## Raimun

sterren....firmament

----------


## jolanda27

firmament - sprookjesachtig

----------


## Raimun

sprookjesachtig ...kinderbedrog :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

kinderbedrog - wonderen :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

wonderen...gebeuren. :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

gebeuren - meemaken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

meemaken....ervaring :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

ervaring - rijker :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

rijker....weelde :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

weelde - genoeg :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

echt???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

genoeg ....ontspanning  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Grapjas :Wink: 

ontspanning - midsomer murders :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

midsomer murders.....Engels  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

engels - ponden

----------


## Raimun

ponden...ponderboom

----------


## Raimun

pon'derboom is 'n zware boom / paal , bovenop 'n lading hooi gebonden !

----------


## Raimun

ponden....het volle pond

----------


## jolanda27

het volle pond - een onsje

----------


## Raimun

een onsje ....typisch Hollands hahaha !!! :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

typisch Hollands ha,ha,ha - lekkere patatte :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

patatte ...Belgische friet !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

belgische friet -mjammie :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

mjammie ....likkebaarden !!

----------


## jolanda27

likkebaarden - gevulde speculaas

----------


## Raimun

speculaas ...Sinter Klaas !! :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Sinter Klaas - Pieterbaas ha,ha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Pieterbaas ...schoorsteen !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

schoorsteen - roet :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

roet ....zwart  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

zwart - wit :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

zwart-wit ......schemerzone !! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

schemerzone - stuk knapper :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

stuk knapper ....ikke slim!!! hahaha !!  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Ikke slim - ikke allebei  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Ik ben lekker melig vandaag!

----------


## Raimun

dat merk ik wel !!! haha !!  :Smile: 

melig ...;slijmen !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

slijmen - wit voetje halen! :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

wit voetje halen ...;gunst !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

gunst - vragen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

vragen ..staat vrij !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

staat vrij - nee heb je, je kun je krijgen :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik was te vlug, moet zijn;

Nee heb je, ja kun je krijgen!

----------


## Raimun

ja kun je krijgen .....onzekerheid  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

onzekerheid - voorbereiden :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

voorbereiden .. moet !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

moet - naar bed toe :Wink: 

Welterusten

----------


## Raimun

slaap wel ..;'t was gezellig ...

----------


## jolanda27

Vond ik ook...groetjes..

----------


## sietske763

groetjes - afscheid

----------


## jolanda27

afscheid - verdriet

----------


## Raimun

verdriet ...helend....

----------


## Agnes574

helend - wonden

----------


## sietske763

wonden - pleisters

----------


## dotito

pleisters - verzorgen

----------


## Raimun

verzorgen....lichaam

----------


## dotito

lichaam - uniek

----------


## Raimun

uniek - mijn wijsvinger

----------


## ikke64

mijn wijsvinger - ringvinger

----------


## Raimun

ringvinger ...geringd !! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

geringd - bofkont :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

bofkont - gelukzalige  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

gelukzalige - int zonnetje liggen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

int zonnetje liggen - vitamientjes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

vitamientjes - groenten en fruit

----------


## Raimun

groenten en fruit ..vers uit mijn tuin.. :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

vers uit mijn tuin - goedkoop

----------


## Agnes574

goedkoop - budget

----------


## jolanda27

budget - ook goed

----------


## gossie

ook goed - fruit

----------


## Raimun

fruit.....fruit'automaten  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

fruit automaten - gokverslaving

----------


## Agnes574

gokverslaving - hulp zoeken

----------


## Raimun

hulp zoeken ...koevoet  :Wink: 



*Nomaden gaan daarheen waar het leven boeit .*

----------


## sietske763

koevoet - inbraak

----------


## Raimun

inbraak....nacht

----------


## jolanda27

nacht - slapen

----------


## Raimun

slapen...roos

----------


## jolanda27

roos - liefde

----------


## Raimun

liefde.....werkwoord

----------


## jolanda27

werkwoord -positief

----------


## Raimun

positief....Hiv

----------


## sietske763

Hiv - besmet

----------


## Raimun

besmet...aanstekelijk

----------


## sietske763

aanstekelijk - slappe lach

----------


## Raimun

slappe lach.....lach'duif

----------


## sietske763

lach,duif???????(sorry, snap m niet)

----------


## Raimun

lachduif is 'n soort tortelduif die 'n lachend geluid voortbrengt !

----------


## sietske763

lachduif - tortelduif
(simpel zo)

----------


## Raimun

tortelduif....liefje  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

liefje - mijn man

----------


## Raimun

mijn man ...."" geweldig "" :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geweldig - fenominaal

----------


## Raimun

fenominaal....onvoorstelbaar

----------


## sietske763

onvoorstelbaar -twente tegen excelsior gelijk spel

----------


## Raimun

gelijk spel ...misverstand !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

misverstand - ruzie

----------


## Raimun

ruzie...woorden  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

woorden - daden

----------


## Raimun

daden...jouw man van de daad !! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

mijn man van de daad - zeker weten!!

----------


## Raimun

zeker weten...??? hoho !!  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

???hoho!! - stop

----------


## Raimun

ok ....tot de volgende ..

----------


## sietske763

tot de volgende - keer

----------


## Raimun

keer....eenmalig..

----------


## sietske763

eenmalig - geboren worden

----------


## Raimun

geboren worden ...nieuw leven

----------


## sietske763

nieuw leven - baby

----------


## Raimun

baby....luiers

----------


## sietske763

luiers - poep

----------


## Raimun

poep...hondjes

----------


## sietske763

hondjes - dieren

----------


## Raimun

dieren...dierenrijk

----------


## sietske763

dierenrijk - dierenriem

----------


## Raimun

dierenriem......Leeuw

----------


## sietske763

leeuw - brullen

----------


## Raimun

brullen.....kwaad

----------


## sietske763

kwaad - onrecht

----------


## Raimun

onrecht.....derde wereld

----------


## sietske763

derde wereld - armoede

----------


## Raimun

armoede.....vervelend

----------


## sietske763

vervelend - zeuren

----------


## Raimun

zeuren.....vrouwen ... ( foei !  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vrouwen - kwaaltjes

----------


## Raimun

kwaaltjes....ongemakkelijk

----------


## sietske763

ongemakkelijk - moeilijk (mn inspiratie raakt op)

----------


## Raimun

ok..we stoppen ...tot de inspiratie terug komt ...
't was gezellig ....groetjes ...

----------


## sietske763

ok, groetjes, welterusten!!

----------


## jolanda27

welterusten - goedemorgen

----------


## dotito

goedemorgen - nieuwe dag  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

nieuwe dag - nieuw begin

----------


## Raimun

nieuw begin ....morgen

----------


## gossie

morgen - dinsdag!

----------


## Raimun

ja !! :Smile:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

ja!! - haha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

haha!! ....uitroep

----------


## gossie

uitroep - afreageren

----------


## Raimun

afreageren.....spanningen

----------


## gossie

spanningen - onrust

----------


## Raimun

onrust....horlogewieltje ... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

metaforisch /: 'n horlogewieltje dat schommelt en de slinger vervangt noemt men ook onrust-en

----------


## gossie

horlogewieltje - blijft tikken :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

blijft tikken ....mijn hart  :Wink:  ( nog lang hoop ik haha !! )

----------


## gossie

--en - en nu?

----------


## gossie

hart - orgaan

----------


## Raimun

en nu ? ...tikt normaal ...geen opwinding !! :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

orgaan ....de partij

----------


## sietske763

partij - politiek (hallo maar weer!!)

----------


## Raimun

politiek....polemiek !! (( ook hallo !! )

----------


## sietske763

polemiek - non verbaal

----------


## gossie

polemiek - wat is dat dan????????/ :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

net iets te laat!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raimun

polemiek ...polemiek voeren= twistgeschrijf ..pennenstrijd ..;veel bla bla..
meestal om je eigen gelijk te krijgen ..enz...de politiek is daar 'n zeer goed voorbeeld van ! ..( in belgië toch !! haha !! )

----------


## sietske763

dus...................non verbaal

----------


## Raimun

meestal ja !! ....verbaal ook .;dan noemen we het eerder " geruzie " !!

----------


## gossie

non verbaal - uitdrukking v h gezicht/lichaam

----------


## sietske763

geruzie - redetwisten

----------


## Raimun

redetwisten ....tijdverdrijf ?? :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tijd verdrijf - vervelen

----------


## gossie

tijdverdrijf - succes met jullie actie/reactie :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

vervelen .....oorkussen v.d; duivel !!

----------


## sietske763

succes met jullie actie - slapen??

----------


## Raimun

slapen ..noodzakelijk kwaad !!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

noodzakelijk kwaad - huishouding

----------


## Raimun

haha!!  :Big Grin:  huishouding...poetshulp  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

poetshulp - hahaha die heb ik (vandaag nog geweest)

----------


## Raimun

dan is je huisje lekker fris haha !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

huisje lekker fris - geeft rust

----------


## Raimun

rust ....roest !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

:Big Grin:  roest - ijzer

----------


## Raimun

ijzer...metaal

----------


## sietske763

metaal - meNtaal

----------


## Raimun

mentaal..... gedachte

----------


## sietske763

gedachte -verzinsel

----------


## jolanda27

gedachte - veelzijdig :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

:Cool: veelzijdig.....mannelijk !!

----------


## sietske763

mannelijk - ego

----------


## Raimun

ego....knap

----------


## sietske763

knap -mooi

----------


## Raimun

mooi ...bloemen

----------


## sietske763

bloemen -geur

----------


## Raimun

geur....neus

----------


## sietske763

neus - aardbeien neus

----------


## Raimun

aardbeien neus .....clown !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

clown - pipo uithangen

----------


## Raimun

pipo uithangen ....plezant !!

----------


## sietske763

plezant - belg?

----------


## Raimun

haha!!...natuurlijk !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

natuurlijk - naturist

----------


## Raimun

naturist ....Eva !  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Eva - leugen

----------


## Raimun

leugen ??..haha!! behalve dat vijgenblad !!!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

:Wink: vijgeblad - boom

----------


## Raimun

boom....aardsparadijs

----------


## sietske763

aardsparadijs - pretpark (veel plezier nog....k ga slapen)

----------


## Raimun

ok ..slaap wel ...

----------


## Suske'52

pretpark- plezier

----------


## Elisabeth9

Plezier - Dierendag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Dierendag - alle dagen (voor mijn wfks!)  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

alle dagen - genieten

----------


## Suske'52

genieten -hopelijk nog lang

----------


## sietske763

hopelijk nog lang - leven

----------


## Raimun

( het ) leven ...is fantastisch !  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

is fantastisch - mijn menneke

----------


## Raimun

mijn menneke.......mijn vrouwke  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

mijn vrouwke - veel meer vrouwen als mannen op dit forum

----------


## dotito

zowel vrouwen als mannen op dit forum - geven elkaar steun, raad en tips

----------


## ikke64

geven elkaar steun, raad en tips - tja daar kunnen wij mannen niet tegenop ;p

----------


## dotito

tja daar kunnen wij mannen niet tegenop - een kind baren (is zo speciaal)

----------


## sietske763

een kind baren - keizersnede

----------


## Suske'52

keizersnede- ingreep

----------


## christel1

keizersnede, niet leuk 
ingreep = gezondheid

----------


## Raimun

gezondheid ....proost !!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

proost - champagne

----------


## sietske763

champagne - oudejaarsavond

----------


## dotito

oudejaarsavond - feesten en lekker eten

----------


## Raimun

feesten en lekker eten ...Bourgondisch !!

----------


## jolanda27

bourgondisch - het goede leven

----------


## Raimun

het goede leven ....er was eens ....! :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

er was eens - kleinduimpje :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

kleinduimpje - (dan ook) de boze reus

----------


## Raimun

de boze reus ......sprookjes  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sprookjes - droomwereld

----------


## Raimun

droomwereld - vluchten

----------


## sietske763

vluchten - pijn

----------


## Raimun

pijn.....verdriet

----------


## jolanda27

verdriet - vreugde :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

vreugde....uitbundig  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

uitbundig - uitgelaten

----------


## Raimun

uitgelaten .... de hond !!  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

de hond - altijd blij :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

altijd blij .....kloppend hart  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

kloppend hart - gelukkig wel :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

hahaha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
gelukkig wel ......normale ritme !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

normale ritme - in sneltrein vaart  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

..sneltrein vaart.....geraas

----------


## jolanda27

geraas - sinterklaas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

sinterklaas.....stoomboot !!  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

stoomboot - spanje  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

spanje....Muzelmannen !!  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

muzzelmannen - wat is dat?  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

muzzelmannen - zwarte piet?

----------


## Raimun

Moslims.. .Mohamedanen die daar +- 700 jaar geregeerd hebben !!

----------


## Raimun

weet niet of dat zwarte pieten waren !! haha !!

----------


## jolanda27

aha - dan maar een chocoladeletter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

chocoladeletter....Belgische chocolade !! :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

belgische chocolade - mjammie  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

mjammie ...mondje afvegen !  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

mondje afvegen - lekkerbek  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

lekkerbek .....snoepkous  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

snoepkous - chippies :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

chippies ...junkfood !!  :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

junkfood - vetrolletjes  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

vetrolletjes ...verbergen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

verbergen - goed in, ha-ha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

:Cool: haha!!
goed in ......vrouwelijk !!  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

vrouwelijk - pluspunten goed uit laten komen, haha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

pluspunten goed uit laten komen !!! ......aangeboren misvorming!!haha!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

aangeboren misvorming - en nu wordt het tijd om te gaan slapen!
Welterusten, het was leuk  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

ok slaap wel ..tot de volgende !!  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

en nu wordt het tijd om te gaan slapen! - nog ff niet. (het is weekend over 1 minuut. Zit dus nu nog op mijn werk  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Raimun

nog ff niet.....wegwippen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wegwippen - Konijnen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

konijnen - is eetbaar (maar niet voor mij)

----------


## sietske763

eetbaar - voedsel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voedsel - Hongersnood  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Hongersnood - werken voor de kost

----------


## Raimun

hongersnood....solidariteit ..

----------


## sietske763

werken voor de kost - WAO

----------


## Raimun

WAO.... wereldwijd algemeen onderbetaald !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

onderbetaalt : pensioenen

----------


## Raimun

pensioenen.......loon naar werken !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

loon naar werken - schaal

----------


## Raimun

schaal... schaal'collecte !!  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

collecte - goede doel

----------


## Raimun

goede doel....soms " stilhoudertje " !!  :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

soms " stilhoudertje " !! - snoepje

----------


## Suske'52

snoepje-aanslag tanden :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

aanslag tanden - whitening tandpasta

----------


## yoli163

:Confused:

----------


## Raimun

:Confused: ......ikke weet ook niet !!  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

whitening tandpasta - fluoride

----------


## jolanda27

fluoride - bah

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bah - Regen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gered door Dodito..... :Stick Out Tongue:  dag Yoli163 en Raimun...jij dus ook niet weten...hahahahaha de mazzel dan maar.... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ikke mazzel  :Wink: .......ikke voordeel haha!!  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

ikke voordeel haha - egocentrisch

----------


## Raimun

egocentrisch...middelpunt  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

middelpunt - belangstelling

----------


## sietske763

belangstelling - medemensen

----------


## jolanda27

belangstelling - doet wonderen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

doet wonderen - een Aqua Sauna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

een aqua sauna - peentjes zweten  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

peentjes zweten.....bang ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

bang -onbevreesd

nee hoor, bedoel dat het mij veel te warm is, ha-ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

onbevreesd - dom

----------


## dotito

dom - slim

----------


## Suske'52

slim- beleggen .......

----------


## Raimun

beleggen ...ramp !! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ramp - BHV (k weet niet of dit ook in belgie zo genoemd wordt)

----------


## Raimun

wat bedoel je met BHV ?

----------


## sietske763

bedrijfs hulp verlening, is in nl overal verplicht om in ieder bedrijf/instantie/verzorging/etc
mensen te hebben die opgeleid zijn in mensen redden en branden blussen etc, deze aantekening moet ieder jaar ""op herhaling/bijscholing)

----------


## Raimun

@ sietske 763..
Ha zo ! hoe ze het hier noemen weet ik ook niet .. maar alles wat met veiligheid..rampenplannen e.d. te maken heeft, is ook hier aan zeer strikte regels gebonden !! 
Er wordt ook nauwlettend op toegezien , dat die regels gevolgd worden in alle bedrijven van het kleinste tot het grootste !!
Mijn reactie op beleggen was , dat zelfs als je ' slim ' weet te beleggen , het op dit moment en de vorige jaren ook op 'n ramp (persoonlijke dan ) kan uitdraaien .;daarvan zijn voorbeelden voldoende hé !! 
Nu is hier weer heel wat heibel ivm. Dexia bank ..
Ieder die hier zijn centen " veilig/slim belegd " heeft ,ook hun personeel ,zou wel eens van 'n kale reis kunnen thuis komen ..;dat zorgt dus voor de nodige 
"" drama's / rampen "" ...daarover is het laatste woord hier nog niet gezegd !! 
Wij zullen ondertussen maar met onze " associaties " verder gaan !!  :Wink: 
is veiliger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..... groetjes

----------


## sietske763

BHV - brand

----------


## Raimun

brand ....water !!  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

water - dorst

----------


## Suske'52

dorst - fris wit wijntje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

fris wit wijntje - slijterij

----------


## bitchy

frist wit wijntje, slijterij, zonde van je geld..

----------


## christel1

zonde van je geld : belastingen betalen

----------


## Raimun

belastingen betalen .......Andorra !!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

andorra - buitenland

----------


## Raimun

buitenland...over de grens !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

over de grens - over je grenzen gaan

----------


## Raimun

over je grenzen gaan !!....soms nodig !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

(soms nodig???...nee joh, dat is helemaal niet goed!!zelf geleerd met therapie)
soms nodig - verwendag

----------


## Raimun

@Sietske 763...
""Over je grenzen gaan"" .;kan ook betekenen even buiten je mogelijkheden durven denken ..zo zie je de dingen soms anders ,de mogelijkheden die er wèl zijn ..en je nu niet voor mogelijk houdt !!  :Wink:  ((doordenkertje??))

"" verwendag " ....geschenk !!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

@raimun, zo kan je het ook opvatten....en dat is ook zo!

geschenk - cadeau

----------


## Raimun

cadeau .......zon !! en nog wel gratis !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zon, gratis - vitamines(zijn duur als je ze moet kopen)

----------


## Raimun

vitamientjes ....fruit

----------


## sietske763

fruit - seizoen gebonden(bv in nov. zijn er goede mandarijnen)

----------


## Raimun

mandarijn ......ambtenaar

----------


## Suske'52

ambtenaar - sommige voelen zich verheven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

sommige voelen zich verheven ....met het hoofd in de wolken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

met het hoofd in de wolken - koud hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

koud hoor - kachel aan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

kachel aan.......winteravond  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

winteravond - knus

----------


## Suske'52

knus- samen zitten ... praten ...lachen .... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

samen zitten....praten....lachen - genieten van het leven  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

genieten van het leven ....Bourgondisch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

Bourgondisch - overgewicht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

overgewicht - jojo

----------


## dotito

jojo - speelgoedje

----------


## Raimun

speelgoedje ...zoethoudertje !

----------


## ikke64

zoethoudertje ! - belasting voordeel

----------


## Suske'52

belasting voordeel -goed meegenomen

----------


## dotito

goed meegenomen - solden(koopjes) :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

koopjes - zwarte markt

----------


## Raimun

zwarte markt .....veel rommel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

veel rommel - meestal op zolder of in de kelder(bij mij niet want heb geen zolder of kelder  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Raimun

heb jij geluk !!!!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

heb jij geluk - met je lieve ventje

----------


## Raimun

met je lieve ventje........ligt onder de slof ?? :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

(ligt onder de) slof - shag

----------


## Raimun

shag......gerookt vlees bederft niet haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

gerookt vlees bederft niet haha !! - paling

----------


## Raimun

paling...zo glad als 'n aal  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo glad als een aal - Vieze mannetjes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

vieze mannetjes - wassen met zeep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

wassen met zeep !! .....hij is om zeep !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

hij is om zeep - dictator

----------


## Raimun

Dictator....Big Brother  :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Big Brother - Showwereld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

showwereld - nep  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

nep - valsheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Valsheid - Oplichting  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

oplichting - bedrogen  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

bedrogen ....ligt zwaar op de maag  :Mad:

----------


## jolanda27

ligt zwaar op de maag - vet eten  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

vet eten - MC Donalds  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

MC Donalds - hamburgers

----------


## jolanda27

hamburgers - kan soms lekker zijn

----------


## gossie

kan soms lekker zijn - soep

----------


## Raimun

soep......" oude soep oplepelen ! "... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

" oude soep oplepelen " eek  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

"" *oude soep oplepelen* " betekent:: "" *vertellen wat al lang bekend* is "" :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vertellen wat al lang bekend is - retorische vraag

----------


## Raimun

retorische vraag ......" zijn wij allen geen verwoede consumenten ? " :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

zijn wij allen geen verwoede consumenten - weggooi maatschappij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weggooi Maatschappij - Luxe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

luxe - camper

----------


## christel1

camper : vrijheid

----------


## Raimun

vrijheid - zeilen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

zeilen - water

----------


## Raimun

water - waterval

----------


## sietske763

waterval - center parcs

----------


## Raimun

center parcs .....familie

----------


## sietske763

familie - liever uitgekozen vrienden

----------


## Raimun

( klinkt niet zo enthousiast ! ) 
vrienden .....waardevol !

----------


## sietske763

(klopt,, alleen mn zus ""bitchy""is leuk)
waardevol -dierbaar

----------


## Raimun

dierbaar .....koesteren

----------


## ikke64

koesteren - mijn kinderen

----------


## jolanda27

familie - niet voor het uitzoeken  :Cool:

----------


## yoli163

niet voor het uitzoeken- gelukkig vrienden wel

----------


## sietske763

mensen, er is wat misgegaan hier, zie posten hierboven, de associatie moet gaan over;
mijn kinderen door ikke gepost.
mijn kinderen - soms leuk, soms niet leuk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hey wijffie, ik dacht hetzelfde als jou, maar jij bent eerder op dit topic...dank je mop...haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ehhh waar zijn we gebleven????????????
och ja....

Soms leuk, Soms niet leuk - Cadeautjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Cadeautjes .....Reklame middel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

reclame middel - (soms/vaak) medicity

----------


## Raimun

Hahaha !! ...de centen moeten van ergens komen hé !! :Wink: 

MediCyti...........informatie  :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

informatie- iets bijleren

----------


## Raimun

"" hoe meer ik leer , hoe meer ik weet ..
hoe meer ik weet , hoe meer ik vergeet 
hoe meer ik vergeet , hoe minder ik weet !! 
waarom zou ik nu nog leren / bij leren !! ""  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


bij leren .....geheugen training  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

geheugen training - dementeren

----------


## Raimun

dementeren -- oudjes

----------


## sietske763

oudjes - denegrerend

----------


## Raimun

denigrerend (foei !! ) .... minachten !!  :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

minachten - haten

----------


## Raimun

haten .....huiswerk !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

huiswerk - nooit gedaan

----------


## Raimun

haha!! ...kan je verschillend opvatten hé !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

nooit gedaan = onbekend !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

onbekend - vreemde

----------


## Raimun

vreemde ....gewoonten !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

gewoonten - rituelen

----------


## Raimun

rituelen ....sacraal !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun....zo zo jij had een leuk versje..je was in een goed humeur 26/10/11 of komt dat door je nieuwe eethoek?  :Big Grin:  ( grapje) 

Sacraal - Kerk  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( of anders)

----------


## Agnes574

kerk - biechten

----------


## Suske'52

biechten -vergiffenis  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun....zo zo jij had een leuk versje..je was in een goed humeur 26/10/11 of komt dat door je nieuwe eethoek?  ( grapje) 
> 
> Sacraal - Kerk  ( of anders)


Ben altijd in 'n goed humeur Elisabeth....behalve......haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Mijn nieuwe " eethoek " ...heeft het tot nu toe overleefd !! :Wink: 
Heb ik toch " weer " iets " bij geleerd"...verdorie !! 
Vergeet dus de laatste zin van dat versje maar !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

vergiffenis  :Smile: ......verdeel en heers !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

verdeel en heers!! - koning(??)

----------


## Raimun

Koning .....marionet !!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marionet - Buigzaam  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Dag Raimun...je mag een beetje maf doen hoor, houd ik ook wel van...hihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

buigzaam - flexibel

----------


## Raimun

flexibel ......tuinslang  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

tuinslang - sproeien

----------


## Agnes574

sproeien - water

----------


## Raimun

water ... leven gevend !

----------


## jolanda27

leven gevend - geboorte

----------


## Raimun

geboorte .....leven in de brouwerij !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

leven in de brouwerij - feest

----------


## Raimun

feest .....carnaval

----------


## jolanda27

carnaval - feest der zotten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

feest der zotten - mijn echtgenoot hoort daarbij  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

mijn echtgenoot hoort daarbij - voetbal wedstrijden

----------


## Raimun

> feest der zotten - mijn echtgenoot hoort daarbij


Honi soit qui mal y pense !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

voetbal wedstrijden ...... Big money !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

Big money !! - mijn salaris (zou ik willen  :Frown: )

----------


## Raimun

> Big money !! - mijn salaris (zou ik willen )


_"" De Heer keek naar ons werk en zag dat het ' goed ' was !
Toen vroeg Hij naar ons ' loon ' !!! 
Hij draaide zich om en weende """ bitter """ !!  ""_

----------


## Raimun

Big money ----- Maffia !!

----------


## jolanda27

maffia - corrupt

----------


## Raimun

corrupt......omkoopbaar

----------


## jolanda27

omkoopbaar - onbetrouwbaar  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

onbetrouwbaar -liegen

----------


## Suske'52

liegen- ongeloofwaardig

----------


## sietske763

ongeloofwaardig - fantast

----------


## Raimun

fantast ....illusionist

----------


## jolanda27

illusionist - konijn uit de hoed toveren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

konijn uit de hoed toveren ....boerenbedrog  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

boerenbedrog - boerderij

----------


## ikke64

boerderij - hard werken weinig verdienen (komt tie weer, lijk ik wel  :Wink: )

----------


## Raimun

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): " hard werken ..weinig verdienen !! daar gaat het beste paard van kapot !!

----------


## ikke64

weinig verdienen !! daar gaat het beste paard van kapot !! - aaan het eind van het salaris een stukje maand overhouden.

----------


## Raimun

aan het eind van het salaris , 'n stukje maand over houden !! ...op water en brood ! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Suske'52

op water en brood !-magertjes

----------


## dotito

magertjes - fotomodel (vind ik verschrikkelijk lelijk) zo vel over been brr.. :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

fotomodel - anorexia

----------


## jolanda27

anorexia - vertekend zelfbeeld  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

vertekend zelfbeeld .......ijdeltuit !!

----------


## sietske763

vertekend zelfbeeld - jezelf te dik vinden

----------


## jolanda27

ijdeltuit - pimpen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha-ha, er zijn er twee op hetzelde tijdstip verstuurd.

Jezelf te dik vinden - camoufleren  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

camoufleren - miss Etam grote maten

----------


## jolanda27

miss Etam grote maten - miss piggy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

miss piggy .......kolder  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

> miss Etam grote maten - miss piggy


whahahhaa, grapjas..........!!!!

----------


## sietske763

kolder - zolder(??goedgekeurd??)

----------


## Raimun

kolder ...( onzinnige flauwe kul ...bedoeld om toch geestig te zijn ! )

----------


## Raimun

zolder .......schatten !!

----------


## sietske763

> kolder ...( onzinnige flauwe kul ...bedoeld om toch geestig te zijn ! )


jahaaaaaaa, snap het woord wel :Big Grin: maar vond een rijmwoord weer eens wat anders, daar sint er snel aan komt :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

schatten - kinderen

----------


## Raimun

ik ga slapen , heb m'n schoen gezet !!....anders ligt er morgen weer niets in ! 
zoals het meestal is..!!!!! hahaha !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

kinderen - onschuldig(gemakkelijk slachtoffer :Mad: )

----------


## sietske763

gemakkelijk slachtoffer - naief

----------


## dotito

naïef - goedheid

----------


## sietske763

goedheid - goede eigenschap!

----------


## Raimun

goede eigenschap ----- luisteren  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

luisteren - dat kunnen er niet veel  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

dat kunnen er niet veel ------in eigen boezem kijken  :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

in eigen boezem kijken - liever bij een ander :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

hahaha !! zie je wel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

liever bij 'n ander .....de bal misslaan !!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

In eigen boezem kijken - Leerproces  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

leerproces - levenslessen

----------


## dotito

levenslessen - word je sterk van

----------


## ikke64

word je sterk van - krachtsport

----------


## Raimun

krachtsport ....brains !  :Wink:  _( zeker gebruiken )_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Brains - Leerzaam  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

leerzaam ......fouten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

fouten - opnieuw beginnen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

opnieuw beginnen --- iets "nieuws" beginnen !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Iets nieuws beginnen - schone lei  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

schone lei ---- opgelucht  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

opgelucht - ademhalen

----------


## Raimun

adem-halen .....waar ?  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

waar? - vanuit je tenen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

vanuit je tenen - er voor gaan

----------


## Raimun

er voor gaan -- karakter

----------


## jolanda27

karakter - verschillend

----------


## Raimun

verschillend-----schilderen

----------


## Luuss0404

schilderen - kunst

----------


## marle

kunst-schoonheid

----------


## Raimun

schoonheid ----------- vrouwen :Smile:  !

----------


## marle

vrouwen-kracht

----------


## Raimun

kracht---paard

----------


## sietske763

paard - in de gang (ned. carnavalslied, ooit)

----------


## dotito

in de gang - is het meestal koud 

Is dat liedje niet van André Van Duin? denk het wel hé  :Wink:

----------


## marle

meestal koud - warme chocolademelk (mmmmmmm)

----------


## Raimun

warme chocolademelk ......melkbrigade

----------


## marle

melkbrigade-ertegenaan

----------


## Raimun

ertegenaan ...de beuk erin  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

de beuk erin - tjakka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

tjakka :Big Grin: ......behalve chinees spreek ik verder geen talen ..en zelfs daarvan heb ik geen kaas gegeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

en zelfs daarvan heb ik geen kaas gegeten....van de computer  :EEK!:

----------


## marle

van de computer-toetsenbord

----------


## ikke64

toetsenbord - bij elke computer anders

----------


## Raimun

bij elke computer anders ----- de gebruiker !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

de gebruiker - lekker wijntje op zijn tijd  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

lekker wijntje - lallen

----------


## Raimun

lekker wijntje op z'n tijd .......Cablis Grand Cru Contrölée  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

lallen ....uit je nek kletsen  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Raimun, het liep evne mis maar je herstelt het al zie ik  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ehhhhh....

Uit je nek kletsen - Dommigheid  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

uit je nek kletsen - na een joint

----------


## Raimun

na 'n joint ..enkel dommigheid uit je nek kletsen !!  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

Elisabeth9 ...ik kom terug to the point hoor !! hahaha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

na 'n joint .....in de zevende hemel  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

in de zevende hemel - vlinders.....

----------


## Raimun

vlinders ......in jouw buik  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

in jouw buik - buikspreker

----------


## Raimun

buikspreker.......poppentheater

----------


## marle

poppentheater-fantasie

----------


## jolanda27

fantasie - mijmeren  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

mijmeren-filosoof

----------


## marle

filosoof-nadenken

----------


## jolanda27

nadenken - over van alles en nog wat!  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Over van alles en nog wat - zeer Vermoeiend  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dank Raimun...hihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## marle

zeer vermoeiend - ontspannen

----------


## sietske763

ontspannen - hobby uitoefenen (voor mij is dat kantine dienst)

----------


## christel1

hobby uitoefenen : glas graveren :-)

----------


## jolanda27

glas graveren - een kunst op zich  :Wink:

----------


## marle

Glas graveren - creatie

----------


## dotito

creatie - uniek

----------


## ikke64

uniek - elk mens

----------


## Raimun

elke mens - heeft wel 'n wens  :Wink:

----------


## marle

heeft een wens - harmonie

----------


## Raimun

harmonie --- klanken

----------


## gossie

klanken - toon

----------


## Raimun

toon--- sonar

----------


## gossie

sonar----gevoelig

----------


## Raimun

gevoelig(e) ------snaar  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

snaar----gitaar :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

gitaar ---- serenade bij maanlicht  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

serenade bij maanlicht------------volle maan :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

volle maan ---- sprookjestocht  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

sprookjestocht----witte wieven :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

witte wieven ?? ( spoken ? )

----------


## gossie

spoken??--jaja legende volgens mij ergens in het oosten van Ned.!!!!

spoken -- horror :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

horror ....bloederig  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

bloederig - aorta

----------


## Raimun

aorta--- transportkanaal  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

transportkanaal - tunnel

----------


## sietske763

hahaha ga maar lekker zo door...........ik doe ff niet mee!
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Raimun

doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiii -- so long  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

so long ....het hiernamaals... :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

het hiernamaals - hemel :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

hemel :Smile:  :Smile:  - sterren :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

sterren...........voetbal- of filmsterren ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

voetbal- of filmsterren?? - van alles wat.!! :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

van alles wat ------ rommel  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

rommel - opgeruimd :Big Grin:  (doeii Raimun) :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

opgeruimd ......staat netjes  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

staat netjes - party kleding

----------


## Raimun

party kleding .......de bloemetjes buiten zetten  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

de bloemetjes buiten zetten - 't zijn zotten die werken ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rommel - Vuilnisstortplaats  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

vuilnisstortplaats ............consumptietheater  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

consumptie theater - bioscoop (ga daar trouwens vavavond heen, wil graag de film zien die gaat over de ontvoering van Heineken)

----------


## Raimun

bioscoop .....leedvermaak ! ( Heineken ontvoering !! )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

leedvermaak - triest gedrag

----------


## Raimun

triest gedrag .....egoisme  :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

egoisme-maatschappij

----------


## jolanda27

maatschappij - een deel ervan ben jij  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

een deel ervan ben jij ......met alle Chinezen maar niet met den deze !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahaha !!!

----------


## Raimun

een deel ervan ben jij ........de cosmos  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

de cosmos - oneindig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

oneindig .....eindig ! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

eindig - het hoekje om (oftewel, de pijp uit, ha-ha )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

het hoekje om - bij de buurvrouw

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bij de buurvrouw - bijkletsen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: ik hoop dat de film goed was? wauw.... :Big Grin:  doegieee

----------


## jolanda27

bijkletsen - weer op de hoogte!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

weer op de hoogte !.............roddeltantes !! hahaha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Roddeltante's - Interessant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

interessant  :Frown: .....waar Abraham de mosterd haalt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

waar Abraham de mosterd haalt - weten we allang  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

waar abraham de mosterd haalt............oud genoeg?? (raimun)??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oud genoeg??????? - Brommer rijden  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( hahahaha) ik ben in een jolige stemming :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

brommer rijden - beter dan fietsen

----------


## Raimun

> Oud genoeg??????? - Brommer rijden  ( hahahaha) ik ben in een jolige stemming


Hej .;zet het geluid aan !! kunnen wij je horen " jodelen " !! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> waar Abraham de mosterd haalt - weten we allang


Ik ben nog zoekende  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Hej .;zet het geluid aan !! kunnen wij je horen " jodelen " !! haha !!


weer zo,n antwoord, waardoor ik dus echt niet geloof dat jij (of U ) de pensioenleeftijd hebt! :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ben nog zoekende


ik ben nog zoekende - wat dacht je van de supermarkt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

supermarkt - boodschappen

----------


## jolanda27

kunnen wij je horen jodelen - als je op m'n tenen staat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> weer zo,n antwoord, waardoor ik dus echt niet geloof dat jij (of U ) de pensioenleeftijd hebt!


Hej Sietske763 ! ..ik zal je niet langer in het ongewisse laten  :Wink: 
Volgens mijn moeder , was ik 12 j. toen ik mijn " plechtige communie "deed !! 
dus kan je het makkelijk berekenen he !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

boodschappen - geld geslonken  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

als je op m'n tenen staat ....gaat het hek van de dam  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tja............hier word ik niet wijzer van...........ben niet zo thuis in RK en niet zo intelligent als jou :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

gaat het hek van de dam - weg koeien

----------


## Raimun

raak hier serieus achter verdorie ?? ben dus toch wel ouder dan ik denk ??
zien of mijn telsom wel klopt !!  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

weg koeien - lege weide

----------


## gossie

lege weide - bemesting :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

bemesting ......pollutie !! :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

pollutie ---------milieu :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

milieu ..............vrijwilligers  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

vrijwilligers --- dank je wel :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

dank je wel  :Big Grin: ....... graag gedaan !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

graag gedaan - vriendelijk zijn voor de ander  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vriendelijk zijn voor de ander ......berekend ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ((hoho!! )

----------


## jolanda27

berekend?  :EEK!:  - goed bedoeld

----------


## Raimun

goed bedoeld ......wordt weleens verkeerd begrepen !  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

wordt weleens verkeerd begrepen - voorbarige conclusie's  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

voorbarige conclusie's .......vliegen is ongezond ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ( nu wordt ie stout  :Frown:  )

----------


## jolanda27

vliegen is ongezond - aan de grond blijven  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

nu wordt ie stout - ondeugend  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

ondeugend - doordenken

----------


## sietske763

doordenken - mop/grap

----------


## Raimun

mop/grap .... dagelijkse kost ! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dagelijkse kost - brood

----------


## Raimun

brood .... op water en brood !  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

op water en brood - gevangenis

----------


## Raimun

gevangenis .....staatshotel !

----------


## gossie

staatshotel --waarrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ikke64

waarrrrr - verdeeld over het land.

----------


## sietske763

verdeeld over het land - rivieren

----------


## Raimun

rivieren ...levens aders !

----------


## sietske763

levens ader - aorta

----------


## Raimun

aorta ......Route sixtysix van onze body !!  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

Route sixtysix van onze body !! - maar zonder opritten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

zonder opritten .......(.wel ) vele kleine zijwegen !  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

vele kleine zijwegen - het leven

----------


## sietske763

het leven - de dood

----------


## dotito

de dood - hiernamaals

----------


## sietske763

hiernamaals - eeuwigheid

----------


## dotito

eeuwigheid - goud

----------


## sietske763

goud - metaal

----------


## gossie

metaal - pannen

----------


## Raimun

pannen.........braden  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

braden - lekker smullen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

lekker smullen .....Bourgondisch !  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

bourgondisch - zeker weten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

zeker weten ..............Sinterklaas komt !  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: sinterklaas komt! - de kerstman ook!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

de kerstman ook !!- zijn agenda slaat tilt  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

zijn agenda slaat tilt - erg druk

----------


## Raimun

erg druk ...bepaal je zelf  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

bepaal jezelf - niet bij ADHD

----------


## Raimun

ADHD ......Alles Doet Hij Dadelijk  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

wahahah, raimun weer......... :Big Grin: 

alles doet hij dadelijk - impulsief

----------


## Raimun

impulsief......antwoorden :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

antwoorden - vragen

----------


## Raimun

vragen ...staat vrij !  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

staat vrij - gastvrij :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

gastvrij.......Kerstmis  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

antwoorden - met een leuke kwinkslag  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahha jo, beetje mis.....antwoorden was al een aantal associaties eerder.

kerstmis - eten

----------


## Raimun

eten ......geen honger  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

geen honger - gesnoept?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

gesnoept??......mijn schoen staat , zwarte piet is nog niet langs geweest  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

gesnoept ......verleden tijd !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

verleden tijd - jeugd

----------


## Raimun

jeugd ......heimwee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

oeps, foutje  :Big Grin: 

Jeugd - onschuldig  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

heimwee - naar de tijd dat het nog rustiger was op de weg

----------


## Raimun

heimwee naar onschuldige jeugd ?  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

de tijd dat het nog rustiger was op de weg .....ts 03u en 03u20 !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

heimwee naar onschuldige jeugd - naïef  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

naief  :Frown: ....geloven dat het nog rustig wordt op de weg  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

tussen 0.30u en 03u20 - slapen

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffff ik doe niet meer mee, gaat veel te snel zo..........
dag lieve mensen, alvast welterusten :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

(ts 0.30 en 3.20 ) slapen .........hazenslaapje ? :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

hazenslaapje - ik kies ook het hazenpad, oftewel, ik ga ook op een oor liggen.
Slaap lekker Sietske en Raimun, welterusten, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> pffffffffffff ik doe niet meer mee, gaat veel te snel zo..........
> dag lieve mensen, alvast welterusten



welterusten ................langzaam !! schaapjes tellen ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

oké ..slaap ze ....tot de volgende

----------


## Suske'52

????????????

----------


## Raimun

????????????????.....
tot de volgende.....overnachting van de kleindochter ..het ontbijt geserveerd door "" opa """....de drukte weer minder is !!! hahaha !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

tot de volgende ...........reunie  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

reunie - oude bekenden

----------


## zirus

Veel snoep,
soms fijn,
is troep
en geeft pijn
op lange termijn.

----------


## ikke64

oude bekende - goede vrienden

----------


## sietske763

@zirus.....de associatie moet gaan over; oude bekenden - ???jouw reactie dus nu..
trouwens wel leuk je gedichtje!

----------


## sietske763

goede vrienden - zijn er altijd!

----------


## gossie

zijn er altijd - mc gasten en -leden,  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

mc gasten en -leden .......inspirerend  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

inspirerend - kennis van medicatie

----------


## Raimun

Kennis van medicatie..............apotheker  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

apotheker /ideaal beroep :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

)als je koppijn hebt daar ff de kasten induiken) :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

ideaal beroep .............rentenier  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rentenier - Huis in Buitenland  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Goedenmorgen allemaal, ik was een paar dagen afwezig....prettige dag, en wat zijn jullie allen " GEVAT" met jullie antwoorden...haha ik heb genoten... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

huis in buitenland - al tevreden met huis in Nederland  :Smile: 

@ Ja Elisabeth, iedereen is goed te pas hier!

----------


## ikke64

tevreden met huis in Nederland - niet voor iedereen weg gelegt

----------


## Raimun

niet voor iedereen weg gelegd .....humor !  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

humor - ligt gewoon op straat :Smile:  :Wink: (mijn handtekening!!!)

----------


## ikke64

ligt gewoon op straat - afval  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

mijn handtekening - een krabbel

----------


## sietske763

afval - stortplaats

----------


## Raimun

stortplaats .......het menselijk brein !  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

het menselijke brein - hersenen

----------


## Raimun

hersenen ...grijze massa  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

grijze massa - kleurtje geven  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

kleurtje geven .................schaamrood !  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

schaamrood - blozen :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

blozen - vertederend

----------


## Raimun

blozen  :Embarrassment: ..........verlegenheid  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

vertederend ..... 'n puppy !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

verlegenheid - gené  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

puppy - jonkie

----------


## Raimun

jonkie ...2 of 4 voetig ?  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

jonky - energie  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

energie - positief

----------


## Raimun

energie  :Smile: ........windmolen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

windmolen - groene energie :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

groene energie - blauwe energie (smurfeninvasie!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

smurfeninvasie -- tekenfilms :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

tekenfilms - jeugdsentiment  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

jeugdsentiment - vrijen tegen de kerkmuur :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> jeugdsentiment - vrijen tegen de kerkmuur


vrijen tegen de kerkmuur ?.... bevrediging  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

bevrediging - iets voor anderen betekenen

----------


## cor1948

Iets voor anderen betekenen-----goed gevoel
Corrie

----------


## sietske763

goed gevoel - opgeruimd huis

----------


## gossie

opgeruimd huis - fijn

----------


## cor1948

> opgeruimd huis - fijn


fijn............liefde

----------


## Suske'52

liefde - is een werkwoord  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

is een werkwoord - grappig, dat dacht ik nu ook!  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

grappig, dat dacht ik nu ook - huilende honden onder aan de trap. (sorrie komt van een andere post)

----------


## gossie

huilende honden onder aan de trap - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Raimun

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 ......... is alleen !!  :Cool: 


is alleen ...............is al één ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

is al een :Frown:  - is al twee :Wink:  :Smile:  (duo)

----------


## Raimun

> is al een - is al twee (duo)


is al twee  :Wink:  :Smile: ...........ook snel met 3 !!  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:  hahaha !!! )

----------


## gossie

3 - wordt 4  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

3....4.... hahaha !! ik weet niet hoe ver jij kan tellen  :Frown:  als ik mijne portemoné open doe , ben ik vlug uitgeteld !!  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

vlug uitgeteld - alles op  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

alles op ................goed gewerkt  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

goed gewerkt - jij zeker een pluim :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

jij zeker 'n pluim .......ik mag naar de kermis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

kermis - reuzenrad :Smile: -

----------


## Raimun

reuzenrad .......mechanika  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mechanika - Roest  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

roest - rust roest

----------


## ikke64

rust roest - beter een buik van het zuipen dan een bult van het werken.

----------


## Suske'52

beter een buik vh. zuipen dan een bult vh. werken -ook niet gezond  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

ook niet gezond - waar, te voor staat!  :Confused:

----------


## ikke64

waar, te voor staat! - tevreden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

tevreden - met weinig (en dat ben ik )

----------


## sietske763

met weinig, dat ben ik - hier nog zo iemand

----------


## Raimun

hier nog zo iemand .....je moet het maar niet geloven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

je moet het maar niet geloven  :Confused:  - etiketjes (die artsen zo snel op mensen plakken) :Mad:

----------


## ikke64

etiketjes - dit geneesmiddel kan de rijvaardigheid beinvloeden

----------


## sietske763

dit geneesmiddel kan de rijvaardigheid beiinvloeden - slaapmedicatie

----------


## Raimun

slaapmedicatie.......wiegeliedje  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

wiegeliedje- heb het nodig  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

heb het nodig - zie het aan het tijdstip  :Frown: 

Suske, hoop dat je vannacht beter slaapt!

----------


## sietske763

zie het aan het tijdstip - midden in de nacht

----------


## gossie

midden in de nacht - midden op de dag

----------


## sietske763

midden op de dag - koffie tijd

----------


## ikke64

koffie tijd - nostalgie

----------


## christel1

nostalgie : tekenfilms

----------


## ikke64

tekenfilms - ontspannnend  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

ontspannend-reizen

----------


## ikke64

reizen - vermoeiend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

vermoeiend- bezoek ontvangen ( als er teveel opeens komt)

----------


## Raimun

bezoek ontvangen ............relaties

----------


## Agnes574

relaties - verlopen soms moeizaam

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verlopen soms moeizaam - Gesprekken  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

gesprekken - filosoferen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

filosoferen : jeugdherinneringen

----------


## gossie

jeugdherinneringen - positief en/of negatief

----------


## Suske'52

positief en /of negatief - de liefde

----------


## Elisabeth9

De Liefde - Kan je blij maken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

kan je blij maken - een huisdier

----------


## ikke64

Kan je blij maken - chocola (werkt ook echt bij mannen  :Wink: )

----------


## gossie

chocola - lekker, heb ik nog in m'n kast liggen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

lekker , heb ik nog in m'n kast liggen .......hoe lang al ? :Frown:

----------


## gossie

hoe lang al? - 1 week, of misschien al veel langer :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

1 week ..of ms langer ?...............zelfbeheersing !!  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

zelfbeheersing!! -- ja ja, nu neem ik een stukje (het is nog niet wit uitgeslagen.....hahaha :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> zelfbeheersing!! -- ja ja, nu neem ik een stukje (het is nog niet wit uitgeslagen.....hahaha


haha !! 't ziet er nog lekker uit !! geniet er van !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Stukje - Banketstaaf  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Fijne Sinterklaas.....
het ging fout hierboven....Siestke eindigde met "Huisdier" en 2 min later Ikke met Cocolade....haha het is allebei leuk en lekker...doegie...fijne Sinterklaas lieve mensen, Groetjesssssssssssssss,

----------


## sietske763

banketstaaf - roomboter

----------


## gossie

roomboter - lekker

----------


## sietske763

lekker - lekker vet

----------


## Suske'52

lekker vet -dikmakers  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

dikmakers - verkeerde koolhydraten

----------


## Raimun

verkeerde koolhydraten ...........brandstof opslag  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

brandstof opslag - rotterdamse plaat

----------


## gossie

rotterdamse plaat - 'mm borstplaat  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

'mm borstplaat ......Keizer

----------


## christel1

Lukt me echt niet hoor, ik moet eerst op post reply drukken en dan in de titelbalk een getal in letters schrijven en dan kan ik maar eerst mijn mail sturen ? Hebben jullie dat ook of zit ik met grote microben op mijn computer maar dat kan niet want die wordt elke dag opgekuist ??? Of ben ik nu helemaal gek aan het worden ..... en ik ben ingelogd hoor mochten jullie daar aan twijfelen, heb al eens uitgelogd maar het blijft hetzelfde, ik krijg er de kreep van....

----------


## sietske763

> Lukt me echt niet hoor, ik moet eerst op post reply drukken en dan in de titelbalk een getal in letters schrijven en dan kan ik maar eerst mijn mail sturen ? Hebben jullie dat ook of zit ik met grote microben op mijn computer maar dat kan niet want die wordt elke dag opgekuist ??? Of ben ik nu helemaal gek aan het worden ..... en ik ben ingelogd hoor mochten jullie daar aan twijfelen, heb al eens uitgelogd maar het blijft hetzelfde, ik krijg er de kreep van....


hoi christel,
bij mijn pc gaat het gewoon zoals eerst........dus geen veranderingen..
en nee................je wordt niet gek!
miss een instelling in je PC,

----------


## sietske763

keizer - koning

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Probleem is dat ik niets aan mijn instellingen heb veranderd.... pfff 

koning : bloedlijn

----------


## christel1

Nu kan ik terug "snel reageren" terwijl ik helemaal niets veranderd heb aan mijn instellingen, het zal hier toch spoken zeker ???? effe off topic

----------


## Raimun

off topic..........verstrooid  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

bloedlijn : nageslacht

----------


## ikke64

nageslacht - kinderen

----------


## sietske763

kinderen - kostbaar ""bezit""

----------


## Raimun

kostbaar "bezit" (?)......ogen  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

ogen - eruitzien :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

eruitzien - voor uit kijken

----------


## gossie

voor uit kijken - toekomst

----------


## ikke64

toekomst - begint nu!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Begint nu - Feestmaand  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

feestmaand - december :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

december ....sneeuwmaand ?  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

sneeuwmaand - zout ingeslagen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zout ingeslagen .....sneeuwschop !  :Wink:  (goed voor de fysiek  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## gossie

sneeuwschop! - wat is dat? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

sneeuwschop !! ( ofte sneeuwschep voor de Noorder buren !  :Smile: 
.... wat is dat ??.... :Confused: 
Wel ....dat is 'n machiene die je zelf kan bedienen .;héél eenvoudig zelfs !! 
Ze bestaat uit 2 delen ..'n soort lange stok " de steel " ..en 'n voorgevormde plaat .uit staal of kunststof .
die aan de onderkant van " de steel " bevestigd wordt !  :Cool: 
Je neemt die stevig met jouw 2 handen vast ..
( de steel natuurlijk en liefst de ' schep ' naar voren gericht ! :Stick Out Tongue:  )
Dan maak je 'n voorwaartse , ongeveer 45° naar onder gerichte beweging ! 
De hierbij uit te oefenen kracht , is afhangkelijk van datgene wat je op die schep wil scheppen !!  :Confused: 
Soms ook van de materie  :Frown:  waarin jij die schep wil duwen !  :Frown: 
Daarna doe je 'n opwaartse beweging , waarbij je met de steel gelijktijdig 'n lichtjes draaiende beweging naar lks of rts maakt !! :Frown:  
zodat het opgeschepte ,van de schep kan afglijden op of in de daartoe voorziene plaats !! 
...VOLG JE NOG ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Zolang jouw polsgewrichten oké zijn , loopt de machiene gesmeerd !  :Cool: 
De rug en beenspieren worden hierbij eveneens gebruikt  :EEK!: 
Het geheel kan je in feite beschouwen als* 'n 1 mvk* (man-vrouw-kracht )* graafmachiene* !!  :Confused: 
De energie , nodig om de machiene draaiende te houden , lever je zelf !! (goedkoop ! :Wink:  )
( de nodige caloriën vind je op " wat eet je vandaag " :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Eigenlijk is het gewoon 'n werktuig waar je je handen beter vanaf kan houden !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
( volstaat dit als uitleg ??.. :Frown:  kan er ook nog 'n tekeningetje bij maken  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

wat is dat?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .......dit is 'n vraag !  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dit is een vraag - Antwoord  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

antwoord - niet altijd bevredigend

----------


## jolanda27

niet altijd bevredigend - eindresultaat  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

eindresultaat ....na lang zwoegen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

na lang zwoegen - eer van je werk  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

eer van je werk .......bemoedigend  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

bemoedigend - complimentje

----------


## jolanda27

complimentje - in dank aanvaarden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

complimentje .....attijd mee genomen !!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

oefff ..ik word traag ?? 

in dank aanvaarden .....'n bemoedigend woordje !  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

dat zal nog wel loslopen  :Big Grin: 

n bemoedigend woordje - doet wonderen  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

doet wonderen ........'n gulle lach  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

gulle lach - slappe lach

----------


## Raimun

slappe lach .... kolder  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

kolder - onzin

----------


## Raimun

onzin ........de kerstman !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

de kerstman - baard

----------


## Raimun

baard .... mannelijk !!  :Cool: 

( al die willen te kaap'ren varen ..moeten mannen met baarden zijn !!....  :Frown:  )

----------


## gossie

mannelijk!! - vrouwlijk!! :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vrouwelijk......handtas  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

handtas - onmisbaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

onmisbaar ......poederdoos  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Goh....had ik niet gedacht van jou, dat jij je poederde  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

poederdoos - after shave  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

afte shave .........lekker geurtje .. :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

lekker geurtje - en dan naar bed 

Welterusten  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

welterusten ......in dromenland

----------


## Suske'52

in dromenland - NEE  :EEK!:  !!!!

----------


## jolanda27

nee - ellende  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

ellende -gelukkig geen ochtend humeur :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

gelukkig geen ochtend humeur - 's avonds vrolijker

----------


## sietske763

s avonds vrolijker - in een depressie

----------


## Raimun

in een depressie .......lage luchtdruk !  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

lage luchtdruk - regen!!!!!!! (al 2X nat geweest vanmorgen, eerst met de hondjes en toen op de fiets naar mijn werk. Zelfs een regenpak werkt niet afdoende. Brrrr)

----------


## Raimun

regen .....wolken

----------


## Suske'52

wolken -schaduw

----------


## ikke64

schaduw - keer zijde van het leven

----------


## Suske'52

keerzijde vh. leven -het leven is een strijd ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het leven is een strijd - Optimistisch blijven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

optimistisch blijven .....de zon schijnt  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

de zon schijnt - al zit hij af en toe alleen aan de verkeerde kant van de wolken.

----------


## Raimun

> de zon schijnt - al zit hij af en toe alleen aan de verkeerde kant van de wolken.


a.z.h.a.e.t.a.a.d.v.k.v. de wolken .....ufo's  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

ufo's - bestaan niet?!?!?

----------


## Jackz

Er ontstaat meer leven dat dat er dood gaat.
Het risico van leven is dat je door kunt gaan.

----------


## Jackz

zeven millard.
Het gaat vreselijk hard.

----------


## gossie

bestaan niet - ruimte wezens :Wink:

----------


## Jackz

Ruimte wezen bestaan wel:

We are the only ones.
We are the champions.

Gossie, wat ben jij ongelovig.

----------


## Raimun

> Ruimte wezen bestaan wel:
> 
> We are the only ones.
> We are the champions.
> 
> Gossie, wat ben jij ongelovig.


...je hoeft niet ongelovig te zijn ; om te weten dat ruimte wezens niet bestaan  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

ruimte wezens ......speculatie  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

speculatie - aandelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Grote "kletskoppen" hierboven.. ff opletten  :Stick Out Tongue:  groeten  :Big Grin:  van juf Elisa.....pfffffffff
goed zo Gossie....

Aandelen - Koersen  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

koersen ........winnen  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

koersen - ook een spel :Wink:

----------


## gossie

koersen; winnen :Cool:  - blijft spel :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

blijft spel .....associëren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

associeren "met trema" - gedachte aan................

----------


## Raimun

gedachte aan........leuke dingen  :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

leuke dingen - liefde

----------


## Raimun

liefde ........vrijwilligsters/vrijwilligers... :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijwilligers - Noodzakelijk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Noodzakelijk - slapen

----------


## ikke64

slapen - hallo, wakker worden  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

hallo, wakker worden :Wink:  - wanneer!! (na de kerst?) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

wanneer !!( na de kerst ? ) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ............in welk jaar  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

In een " ander leven" wakker worden lieve Raimun en Gossie  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte allebei... :Wink: 

Wakker worden - Pluk de dag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

pluk de dag ...de zon schijnt gratis !!  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

de zon schijnt gratis!! - WARMTE

----------


## Raimun

warmte......uit het hart  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

uit het hart :Frown:  -- liefhebben :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

liefhebben :Smile: .......moedertje  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

moedertje :Embarrassment:  - zorgen  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

zorgen :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: ........zijn voor morgen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

zijn voor morgen -- vadertje lief :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vadertje lief  :Wink: .....zoekt z'n hartedief .. :Cool:

----------


## gossie

zoekt z'n hartedief.. :Cool:  --- zoekt z'n/haar hartedief:cool :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zoekt z'n /haar hartedief  :Wink: .....Gps !!  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Gps!! -- ?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

?? Bedoel je soms GPS?

----------


## Raimun

> ?? Bedoel je soms GPS?


grote of kleine letters ..'t brengt je evenzeer bij je hartedief haha  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

> grote of kleine letters ..'t brengt je evenzeer bij je hartedief haha


ja

----------


## Raimun

ja.....bevestiging  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

bevestiging :Cool:  - zekerheid :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zekerheid.......geeft rust  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bevestiging - Vandaag is het Kerst  :Embarrassment: 

Gezellige, gemoedelijke, en liefdevolle dagen allemaal....Liefs Elisa x  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

bevestiging- huwelijk

----------


## ikke64

huwelijk - levenslang

----------


## Elisabeth9

Levenslang - Armoede  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

armoede...............in arren moede ! :Mad:

----------


## ikke64

in arren moede ! - arreslee

----------


## gossie

arreslee - sneeuw

----------


## Raimun

sneeuw.....sneeuwman

----------


## gossie

sneeuwman -- sneeuwpop

----------


## Raimun

sneeuwpop.....sneeuwbaby !!!  :EEK!:  hahaha !!!

----------


## gossie

hahaha :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  -- kinderen samen spelend :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kinderen samen spelend ....speeltuin  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

speeltuin -- pretpark

----------


## Raimun

pretpark......vertier

----------


## gossie

vertier -- plezier

----------


## Raimun

plezier....stoeien

----------


## gossie

stoeien -- plagen (trust Raimun)

----------


## Raimun

.;slaap wel ..

----------


## Raimun

plagen.....wespen

----------


## ikke64

wespen - steken

----------


## sietske763

steken / mes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mes - Vork  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

vork - lepel  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

lepel - soep  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Soep - Pastei  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

pastei - lekker  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

pastei............slager  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

lekker........kaas  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

kaas - op de boterham  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

boterham - volkoren

----------


## jolanda27

volkoren - gezonder  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

gezonder- niet teveel brassen ..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

brassen : verspilling (voor onze nederlandse vrienden want ik denk niet dat ze dit woord kennen)

----------


## Raimun

verspilling ......dissipation ! ( c'est pour les Flamands la mème chose ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## sietske763

dissipattion - electra kachel

----------


## Raimun

electra kachel .............atoom centrale  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

atoomcentrale : betaalbare energie (wacht als ze alles gaan dichtsmijten;.. dan is het niet meer betaalbaar)

----------


## sietske763

betaalbare energie - goedkope energie maatschappij

----------


## ikke64

goedkope energie maatschappij - bestaan niet!!!


Off topic!!
Let bij het overstappen naar een "goedkope" maatschappij op de overige/bijkomende kosten. Vaak ben je als klein verbruiker duurder uit!!! Bij grote gezinnen in een ongeisoleerd huis enz. enz. zou je in NL (belgië weet ik niet) bij die goedkopere enkele tientjes kunnen besparen. Maar dan moet je ook afzien van alle service die bv een NUON je bied.
Ik heb het diverse malen uitgerekend, en incl. het onderhouds contract voor mijn combi ketel (korting om dat ik energie van hen afneem) ben ik bij de NUON zelfs NIET duurder uit.

----------


## christel1

@ikke, off topic 
Dat ze in België de energieprijzen eens aanpassen aan de europese normen ttz 6 % BTW ipv 21 % BTW..... dat zou al een pak minder kosten voor ons, en ook de distributiekosten swingen hier de pan uit.... Als wij komen shoppen in NL zien we het verschil op alles, echt alles, zelfs de prijzen van Lidl en Aldi liggen een pak lager dan hier bij ons omdat er bij jullie op voeding maar 6 % btw wordt gevraagd en bij ons 21.... zelfs kledij, je ziet soms 2 prijzen staan, NL en B..... ook niet normaal zeker dat je bv voor dezelfde BH bij ons 3 euro meer betaalt ? 
Ik vind dat voedingsproducten en ook gas en electriciteit geen luxeproducten mogen genoemd worden maar nutsproducten. Sommige dingens zijn bij jullie dan wel duurder zoals oa dierenvoeding.... ik vergelijk de prijzen he, dan spreek ik wel over merkproducten zoals wiskas of friskies. Maar naar het schijnt betalen jullie dan weer meer wegentaks enzo, maar ik moet zeggen, jullie weten waarvoor jullie betalen... Al eens in België gereden met de wagen op secundaire wegen ? Als je niks aan je rug hebt dan krijg je het wel hoor  :Big Grin: 

bestaan niet : de kerstman

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaas - Oliebol  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

och sorry ik was effe de kluts kwijt..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Succes met de energie....ach joh gewoon een kolenkacheltje dan maar?????  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dag 2011, Hallo 2012..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

de kerstman - is alweer vertrokken  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

is alweer vertrokken - 2011 (bijna dan toch)

Daarom bestel ik mijn diervoeding ook bij Zooplus duitsland, leveren vast ook in BE. Gratis thuis bezorgt vanaf €19,- (in NL)
Tja, alleen schiet het niet echt meer op, hoewel de nieuwe 130 km/u regel wel iets scheeld.  :Wink:  En wegenbelasting is hier ook echt duur, €125,- /mnd voor de ziekenfonds is ook niet mis.

----------


## gossie

2011 - de laatste minuten van 2011

----------


## gossie

de laatste minuten voor 2011 - 56 sec.

----------


## gossie

56 seconden waren minuten - nu nog 33 minuten voor 2012 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

2012 is 'n feit !!!
Mijn wensen voor iedereen op MC ::

'n gelukkig nieuw jaar ....zo gezond mogelijk .. :Wink: 
Iedere dag van 2012 iets nieuws....om te ontdekken ...
vreugde en vriendschap....
helpende handen ...
iemand die ook naar jouw verhaal " luistert "...
die 'n eindweegs met jou op weg gaat , als het effe moeilijk is ...
deugddoende ontmoetingen ....
gezellige onderonsjes....met..jouw partner..kinderen..familie..vrienden....
stimulerende positieve gedachten..die jouw geest vullen....
weten dat je waardevol bent, voor jezelf ..ook voor anderen...
vele uren zon..rust..en veel tijd om er met volle teugen van te genieten ..
even stoom kunnen aflaten ..om ook de pracht van het leven te ontdekken..
voelen hoe rustgevend de stilte is ....
ervaren dat er atijd " licht " is aan het einde van de tunnel ...
iedere dag de zon zien opkomen ...en weten dat ze ook voor jou schijnt ...
mogen ervaren ,dat het leven geen eenzame reis hoeft te zijn ...
de vreugde ervaren van 'n behaalde overwinning op......
wat ook maar jouw ziekte mag zijn ..laat je niet klein krijgen ....

luisteren naar het verhaal van Jezus... 
Hij gaat met ons op weg...dwingt ons tot niets ..
weet dat wij niet allemaal in dezelfde pas lopen ..tijd nodig hebben...
reikt ons " waarden " aan om 'mens ' te zijn ....

Voor ieder 'n gezegend 2012 .....

----------


## ikke64

2012 is 'n feit !!! - De beste wensen voor de komende 366 dagen!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik begin met een nieuw woord want we wijken af.... :Stick Out Tongue:  is dat goed?????  :Big Grin: 

Nieuwjaar - Goede Wensen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Goede wensen  :Embarrassment: ........dat is goed !!  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

dat is goed!! - voorspoedig :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

voorspoedig.....bloei .. :Wink:

----------


## gossie

bloei.. :Wink:  - roos :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

roos...doornen  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

doornen - distels

----------


## gossie

distels - kaardebol :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

kaardebol - ????????

----------


## dolfijnjorien

????? - word 2012 hét jaar van ongelukken voor mij *

----------


## Raimun

Kaardebol.......wolkammen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verklaar je nader Raimun, want ik snap er geen "BAL" van  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wolkammen - Schapen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Verklaar je nader Raimun, want ik snap er geen "BAL" van 
> 
> Wolkammen - Schapen


Beste Elisabeth9.....
" Kaardebol " ..is 'n plantengeslacht..waarbij o.a. de kaardedistel-weverskaarde-woldistel enz. horen !
"Kaardebollen " zijn de gedroogde vruchthoofdjes die vol weerhaakjes zitten ! 
Vroeger werden deze o.a. ook bij het kaarden van de wol gebruikt ! 
'Kaarden ' is het ontwarren van de wol voor het spinnen ....
Wij zijn nooit te oud om te leren hé !!(ik ook niet ! )  :Frown: 

Vandaar mijn associatie :: kaardebol.....wolkammen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

schapen(schaapjes!)......op het droge !  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

op het droge - 92 jaar moeten worden om in de postcode loterij miljoenen te winnen.  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

92 jaar moeten worden om de postcode loterij miljoenen te winnen -meevaller of pech ???

----------


## jolanda27

meevaller of pech - nooit weg!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

nooit weg - vriendelijkheid  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

vriendelijkheid - karakter eigenschap

----------


## jolanda27

karakter eigenschap - erfelijk

----------


## sietske763

erfelijk - genen

----------


## Raimun

genen...........uniek  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

uniek - ieder mens  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

ieder mens............heeft 'n wens !  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Raimun, mijn hond trapt daar dikwijls in als we gaan wandelen in het bos, kan dat ? Zijn zo van die prikkelende dingens die aan hun poten blijven plakken en dan willen ze niet meer stappen..... en in hun haar blijft plakken ook als ze aan het snuffelen zijn ??? denk toch dat het dat is wat je bedoeld....

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, mijn hond trapt daar dikwijls in als we gaan wandelen in het bos, kan dat ? Zijn zo van die prikkelende dingens die aan hun poten blijven plakken en dan willen ze niet meer stappen..... en in hun haar blijft plakken ook als ze aan het snuffelen zijn ??? denk toch dat het dat is wat je bedoeld....


Hej christel1....ik ben nog niet met jouw hond gaan wandelen in het bos ( spijtig )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
In de bossen hier , liggen nogal verschillende prikkelende dingens ..voor alle soorten prikkelingen  :Wink: 
als hij daar dikwijls in trapt ..is het toch wel 'n hardleers hondje ! 
Ofwel trapt hij erin als de wandeling hem te lang duurt !..slim hondje  :Wink: 
of is het 'n schoothondje ?..die willen graag gedragen worden hé ! 
Waaraan honden zoal snuffelen tijdens 'n wandeling ? ..heel wat hé  :EEK!: 
Dus denk ik ook dat jij denkt dat het dat is wat ik bedoel  :Confused: 
Woeff..

----------


## sietske763

een wens - iedere nacht goed slapen

----------


## Raimun

iedere nacht goed slapen ....bestelling is genoteerd !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

bestelling is genoteerd - graag vanavond nog binnen! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

't is een kleine hond maar geen schoothondje hoor, die loopt heel graag in het bos enzo en springt heel graag in de plassen, meren, rivieren (wel al eens moeten achter duiken).... en dan es lekker in de modder rollen zodat hij onder de douche mag.... zalig toch ? Raimun ???

----------


## Raimun

graag vanavond nog binnen ......zet maar 'n kaars voor jouw raam  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> 't is een kleine hond maar geen schoothondje hoor, die loopt heel graag in het bos enzo en springt heel graag in de plassen, meren, rivieren (wel al eens moeten achter duiken).... en dan es lekker in de modder rollen zodat hij onder de douche mag.... zalig toch ? Raimun ???


Inderdaad " zalig "..." klein maar dapper .. bezig beestje !!...houdt " baasje bezig " .. :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

een kaars voor jouw raam -kerst is voorbij

----------


## Raimun

kerst is voorbij....carnaval  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

carnaval - zuip feest

----------


## Raimun

zuip feest..............laat je rijden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

laat je rijden -het veiligst .....

----------


## ikke64

het veiligst - dubble dutch

----------


## jolanda27

dubble dutch - hoezo?  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> dubble dutch - hoezo?


dubble dutch..hoezo ?............touwtjesspringen ... :Cool: 

( met twee touwen en meerdere springers gelijktijdig ..)

----------


## Jackz

toekomst perspectief

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey mannen....praat niet zo in raadsels...offffffffffffff als de drank is in de man?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  pfffffffffffffff

Touwtje springen - Kinderen  :Embarrassment: 

Zeg Christel....Bhody heeft dat ook aan zijn poten en zijn lijf gehad...een vreselijk gedoe..( een soort kleine bruine mimosabolletjes)hij kon niet meer lopen, dat gebeurde een keer 's nachts in een andere plaats...ik moest na de trimster om het eruit te laten scheren....jeetje wat vreselijk die dingen... :Frown:  en pijnlijk voor de honden onder de pootjes...zielig....

Raimun...nog bedankt voor de toelichting.... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kinderen - daar ben ik ook nog ëën van!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

daar ben ik ook nog ëën van - een man wordt nooit volwassen

dubble dutch ( sex met condoom en pil  :Stick Out Tongue:  )  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een man wordt nooit volwassen - Mariniers  :Stick Out Tongue: 

oke Ikke....geen dubbele hamburger van de Mac Donald dus  :Big Grin:  doegieeee

----------


## Suske'52

Mariniers-hun evenwicht is onstabiel .....

----------


## gossie

evenwicht - labiel

----------


## Raimun

labiel ....stoel met 3 poten  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stoel met 3 poten - Design  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

design - niet altijd even comfortabel  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

niet altijd even comfortabel - modern bankstel

----------


## dotito

modern bankstel - woonkamer

----------


## Raimun

woonkamer .....sfeer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sfeer - Creeren  :Wink:  ( zelf maken)

----------


## jolanda27

Creëren (zelf maken) - fantasie gebruiken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

fantasie gebruiken - speels  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Speels - Jonge Kinderen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

jonge kinderen - peuter pubertijd

----------


## christel1

peuter pubertijd : noel (grapje hoor)
peuter pubertijd : van kwaadheid in je broek plassen

----------


## gossie

van kwaadheid in je broek plassen - of van het lachen :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lachen - Theater  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Theater- cultuur

----------


## dotito

cultuur - interessante

----------


## christel1

interessant : lezen

----------


## Raimun

lezen.........begrijpen

----------


## ikke64

begrijpen - intepretatie

----------


## Raimun

interpretatie.......subjectief

----------


## Elisabeth9

Subjectief - Optimistisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

optimistisch...........karakter  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

karakter - veelzijdig

----------


## gossie

veelzijdig - breipatroon :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

veelzijdig........holostisch  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

> veelzijdig........_holostisch_


fout op pc klavier !!! hahaha !!  :EEK!: 

veelzijdig .............holistisch  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

ps loopt ook nog 'n half uur achter zie ik !!! hohoh!!  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

breipatroon ............er 'n punt aan breien  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

er 'n punt aan breien :Wink:  - genoeg gehad

----------


## Raimun

genoeg gehad...............laat je rijden

----------


## gossie

laat je rijden - taxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

taxiiiiiiiii...............huurrijtuig  :Confused: .

----------


## gossie

huurrijtuig :Confused:  --- bob dan!! :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Bob dan !! .............Heineken !!  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

heineken!! :Cool:  - reclame :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

reclame...............beklag  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

beklag  :Mad: -- (jij) kwaad!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Kwaad (ikke niet  :Big Grin: )........Duivels  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

duivels :EEK!:  - 999 :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> duivels - 999


(( 666 is het getal van Het Beest !  :Wink:  )

----------


## Raimun

999 ......alles op z'n kop !  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

alles op z'n kop - onderste boven

----------


## Raimun

onderste boven ......oeffffff..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

oeffff..... :Wink:  :EEK!:  :Frown:  -- 18 :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

18  :Big Grin: ...............experimenteren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

experimenteren - met wat :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

met wat  :Wink:  ( haha ! ) ..........koorddansen !!  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

koorddansen :EEK!:  -- balans :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

balans ..........boekhouding  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

boekhouding :Smile:  ----- belasting :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

belasting .............joggen  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

joggen :Confused:  - ontspannen :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

ontspannen ............druk van de ketel !!  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

druk van de ketel!!  :Wink:  - ik ga slapen :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

ik ga slapen. :Smile: ......schaapjes tellen  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

schaapjes tellen -vermoeiend

----------


## ikke64

vermoeiend - werken

----------


## gossie

werken - klok :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

klok - die tikt altijd even rustig, of je nou je planning vol hebt ja of nee de tijd tikt gewoon rustig door!

----------


## gossie

kort om tijd - kost geld!

----------


## Suske'52

kost geld - boodschappen doen  :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## ikke64

boodschappen doen - noodzakelijk kwaad

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun en Gossie: hadden jullie speeluurtje 12/1/2012? haha  :Big Grin:  in de avond?....knus.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noodzakelijk kwaad - Slapen  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

slapen - geen noodzakelijk kwaad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Geen noodzakelijke kwaad, - wat meer rust plannen!

----------


## Neetje

wat meer rust plannen! - niets meer plannen

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun en Gossie: hadden jullie speeluurtje 12/1/2012? haha  in de avond?....knus....


Het waren 2 koningskinderen,....ze konden .....doch het water was veel te diep  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

niets meer plannen ....carpe diem  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

carpe diem  :Wink:  - pluk de dag, vandaag eindelijk vorst :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> Het waren 2 koningskinderen,....ze konden .....doch het water was veel te diep


hahahahahihihi :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vandaag eindelijk vorst .......geitenwollesokken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

geitewollensokken - alternatief  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

alternatief................;hopeloos :Confused:

----------


## Suske'52

hopeloos -NIETS is hopeloos

----------


## sietske763

niets is hopeloos = lichtpuntje

----------


## jolanda27

lichtpuntje - de zon gaat weer schijnen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Dus de 2 Koningskinderen konden niet zwemmen zonder zwemvestje.... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  (geintje) toedeloe...

Ehh het woord is?....

De zon gaat weer schijnen - " Na" slechte tijden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

"Na" slechte tijden - hopen op beter

----------


## dotito

hopen op beter - na regen komt zonneschijn  :Smile:  "zeggen ze toch"  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

na regen komt zonneschijn - ooit komt alles goed!

----------


## sietske763

waar is iedereen..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

Waar is iedereeen???????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

misschien de iq test doen!

alles komt ooit goed - dat is te hopen :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

dat is te hopen -hoop doet leven  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

hoop doet leven - nooit opgeven

----------


## Suske'52

nooit opgeven- karaktertrek

----------


## gossie

karaktertrek - persoonlijkheid

----------


## Raimun

persoonlijkheid............emoties

----------


## ikke64

emoties - noodzakelijk om te overleven

----------


## jolanda27

noodzakelijk om te overleven - kan ook averechts werken  :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

kan ook averechts werken - goed bedoelde raad !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

goed bedoelde raad ......inmenging.. :Confused:

----------


## gossie

inmenging - kleuren door elkaar :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

kleuren door elkaar - mooi schilderij van maken  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

mooi schilderij maken ............stil leven  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Waar is iedereen??? haha  :Big Grin:  allemaal foetsie, kwakkelen met de gezondheid met dit weer Sietske......Liefs...

IQ Test Gossie? ohhhhhh dat is mogelijk....Groetjes....prettig weekend  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stil leven - Ziekte's  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Ziekte's- altijd het positieve zien ( tot vervelens toe  :Wink: )

----------


## Raimun

> Waar is iedereen??? haha  allemaal foetsie, kwakkelen met de gezondheid met dit weer Sietske......Liefs...
> 
> IQ Test Gossie? ohhhhhh dat is mogelijk....Groetjes....prettig weekend


Ben die zwemvestjes gaan zoeken  :Wink:  ..maar mijn IQ is niet zo hoog  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  't zal dus nog wel effe duren .. :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

altijd het positieve zien ....Optimist tot in de kist  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

optimist tot in de kist - strijdlustig  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  ....

----------


## sietske763

strijdlustig_ mariniers

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mariniers - Broers  :Big Grin: 

Raimun: succes met de speurtocht naar de zwemvestjes...jammer we kunnen het onze speurneus niet meer vragen ("De K O C K") Optimist tot in de kist? Neen...Rusten in de kist!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik plaag je..... :Big Grin: 

Suske: Strijdlustig..."JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" dat herken ik....mooi antwoord, dank je... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

broers- tofffff  :Wink:  ( hebben mij veel geleerd )  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

tofffff - mijn IQ van 133  :Stick Out Tongue:  (altands dit jaar)

----------


## Raimun

mijn IQ van 133 ............amaai ..innige deelneming  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Innige deelneming - Afscheid  :Embarrassment: 

Hallo Ikke, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat.( en je gezin)..lang niet gezien..groetjes... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

afscheid...............los laten

----------


## sietske763

los laten - verwerken

----------


## gossie

verwerken - opnieuw beginnen

----------


## Raimun

opnieuw beginnen......terug naar af !

----------


## dolfijnjorien

terug naar af - gebeurt vaak bij "mens erger je niet"!

----------


## gossie

gebeurt vaak bij "mens erger je niet" - begin opnieuw :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

begin opnieuw ....rondjes draaien hahaha !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

rondjes draaien - kermis

----------


## gossie

kermis - attracties :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

attracties - leuk voor de jeugd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

leuk voor de jeugd -fuiven

----------


## gossie

fuiven - kan ook op latere leeftijd :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kan ook op latere leeftijd ....vreemd gaan !  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

vreemd gaan - not done

----------


## christel1

not done : liegen

----------


## Neetje

liegen - leugenaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhs  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

leugenaar............zwarte piet  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Begin opnieuw - Verhuizen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och Sorry, ik zat op de verkeerde pagina...klunzig van mij  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zwarte Piet - Piet Romer  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Piet Romer ............super flik  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

super flik :Cool:  - koekjesnaam  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

koekjesnaam-????merknaam

----------


## jolanda27

merknaam - duurder

----------


## Suske'52

duurder- lekkerder ????

----------


## jolanda27

lekkerder - niet persé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

niet persé..........dringend :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

dringend- plassen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

plassen - opluchting  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

opluchting.............oeff !! :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oeff - Indianen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

indianen - speren

----------


## Raimun

speren...............wapens

----------


## sietske763

wapens = pistool

----------


## Suske'52

pistool - geeft leed/smart

----------


## gossie

geeft leed/smart - verdriet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verdriet - Vreugde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

vreugde - om kinder-geluk

----------


## jolanda27

om kindergeluk - onbetaalbaar

----------


## Raimun

onbetaalbaar .........gezond verstand  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

gezond verstand - gebruiken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

gebruiken = misbruiken

----------


## Suske'52

misbruiken-goedhartigheid

----------


## ikke64

goedhartigheid - goed hart

----------


## Suske'52

goed hart -medeleven  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

medeleven - voor iedereen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

voor idereen ......da's teveel !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

da's teveel ......van het goede ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

van 't goede - geluk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

geluk....zit in 'n klein hoekje  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zit in een klein hoekje - Stof  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

stof-allergisch  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

allergisch.............woordenkramerij .. :Frown:

----------


## gossie

woordenkramerij - doet iedereen toch aan mee :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

doet iedereen toch aan mee : roddelen :-)

----------


## Raimun

roddelen..........roddelbladen  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

roddelbladen - laag niveau

----------


## Raimun

laag niveau .....Nederland ! (t.o.v zee natuurlijk of wat dacht je ) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

Nederland :Smile:  - Belgie :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

België  :Smile: .............patat friet  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

patat friet : nederlandse frietsaus (helemaal iets anders dan de mayonaise van bij ons)

----------


## Raimun

nederlandse frietsaus ......goed voor lijners  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

goed voor lijners - meer bewegen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

meer bewegen : een hond aanschaffen dan moet je de deur wel uit en als je allergisch bent, misschien de hond van de buren uitlaten, zijn zij ook weer eens gelukkig

----------


## sietske763

dus.........

hond - veel liefde

----------


## gossie

in het kort "hond, allergie, buren, uitlaten" - buiten gezonde vrieskou

----------


## gossie

liefde, vrieskou - appelwangetjes

----------


## sietske763

appelwangetjes - couperose

----------


## gossie

couperose - piepkleine adertjes

----------


## sietske763

piepkleine adertjes - neonatologie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Gossie... :Big Grin:  hahahaha lekker ding ben jij....dus niet de buren uitlaten maar "De Hond" van de Buren meenemen voor een verkwikkende wandeling voor beiden.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Groetjes...

Appelwangetjes - Korenwijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth, je bent de tel kwijt  :Big Grin: 

neonatologie - kwetsbaar begin

----------


## gossie

kwetsbaar begin - geboorte

----------


## jolanda27

geboorte - meest indrukwekkende moment van mijn leven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

meest indrukkende moment van mijn leven -dan sta je eens stil bij het leven  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

dan sta je eens stil bij het leven - bij verdriet

----------


## Suske'52

bij verdriet - klopt aan elke deur .... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

klopt aan elke deur - jehovah´s getuigen

----------


## Suske'52

jehovah's getuigen -religie

----------


## gossie

religie - geloof

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geloof - Kracht  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda...je hebt gelijk....(appelwangetjes) ik zat op de verkeerde pagina...dat gebeurd altijd als ik moe ben...sorry...fijn dat je het zegt...haha...doegieeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

kracht -energie

----------


## Raimun

energie.................kerncentrale

----------


## Suske'52

kerncentrale-voor/tegen ...

----------


## Raimun

voor - tegen ......wind van voren  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

wind van voren :Wink:  - niet prettig :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

niet prettig  :Frown: .........dakloos  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

dakloos??? - Leger des Heils!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

Leger de Heils ............suffragette  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

suffragette :Cool:  - vast Belgisch :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

vast Belgisch .....overgewaaid uit Nederland  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

overgewaaid uit nederland - schaatsen

----------


## Raimun

schaatsen ....winterpret

----------


## christel1

winterpret : sneeuw

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sneeuw - IJzel  :Smile: 

Raimun: Suffragette????  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat is dat dan, haha kun je het eten?...

goed weekend...

----------


## christel1

Suffragette is een Engelse term die staat voor iemand (eigenlijk alleen een vrouw) die strijdt voor de vrouwenrechten met name voor het vrouwenkiesrecht. De echte naam van deze organisatie was de Sociale en Politieke Vrouwenunie, deze werd opgezet in 1903. De term is afgeleid van het Engelse woord 'suffrage', dat stemrecht betekent.

De suffragettes zijn een beweging uit de eerste feministische golf. Emmeline Pankhurst was de stichter van de suffragettebeweging, samen met haar dochter Christabel Pankhurst.

Suffragettes werden vaak gezien als zure en lelijke vrouwen die geen man konden krijgen, maar het tegendeel was meestal waar. Het waren vaak juist jonge getrouwde vrouwen die actie wilden ondernemen voor hun rechten. Zij zetten grote demonstraties op. Groepen vrouwen ketenden zich bijvoorbeeld vast aan het hek van het parlementsgebouw of stookten brandjes. Belangrijke brieven werden in brand gestoken en in de stembussen werd zuur gedaan zodat de stemmen onleesbaar werden. Om arrestaties uit te lokken gingen de demonstraties verder. Er werden zomaar winkelruiten ingegooid of gemeente-eigendom vernield. Vrouwen kwamen in de gevangenis en gingen uit protest in hongerstaking. Ze wilden dat de regering serieus ging praten over rechten van de vrouw. Ze kregen vaak het omgekeerde; er werd alleen maar opdracht gegeven aan de gevangenisbewaarders om de gevangenen gedwongen te voeren. Een belangrijke suffragette, Emily Wilding Davison, stierf toen ze bij een paardenwedren het paard van de koning probeerde tegen te houden.
 
Veel vrouwen keurden dit soort gedrag af en begonnen hun eigen groepering zoals de Nationale Unie voor het Vrouwenkiesrecht. Duizenden vrouwen namen deel aan vreedzame en georganiseerde demonstraties met spandoeken en liederen. Dit was vooral allemaal zo vreedzaam omdat vrouwen uit de arbeidersklasse zich het niet konden veroorloven om opgepakt te worden en naar de gevangenis te moeten, dan zouden zij hun gezin op het spel zetten. Maar zelfs deze demonstraties hadden wel eens te maken met protest van tegenstanders of zelfs van de politie.

In Nederland was een andere groep actief. Zo werd Aletta Jacobs voorzitster van de VvVK, de Vereniging voor VrouwenKiesrecht. Het aantal leden nam toen snel toe.
Speciaal voor ons Elisa en voor degenen die niet weten wat een suffragette is, nu weet iedereen het 
Bron wikipeda

----------


## sietske763

ijzel - slee

----------


## Suske'52

slee- plezier 


@ dank christel  :Smile:  ik wist het ook ... vroeger in de familie zijn er ook geweest ....(oud-tante's...in het Brusselse groeppeerde zich .....wij vrouwen zouden hun erkentelijk/dankbaar moeten zijn .... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

plezier - tis maar wat je ervan maakt!

----------


## Suske'52

't is maar wat je ervan maakt -zo is het altijd in het leven ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

zo is het altijd in het leven - goede en slechte tijden

----------


## Raimun

goede en slechte tijden ...........Ned. soap  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ned soap - hoef je niet bij na te denken

----------


## Raimun

hoef je niet bij na te denken....boswandeling met " frifrike ''..of "froefoeleke" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> hoef je niet bij na te denken....boswandeling met " frifrike ''..of "froefoeleke"


boswandeling met frifrike of froefoeleke - en wat mag dat wel zijn?  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

zal wel een sprookje zijn oid

----------


## christel1

misschien iets op 4 poten, een hond of zoiets ?

----------


## Raimun

> misschien iets op 4 poten, een hond of zoiets ?


Hej ..Christel 1...slimme meid !!..dat is het helemaal!!
Jullie " frifrikes en frifroelekes " of welke koosnaampjes jullie ook maar mogen bedenken , voor die viervoetertjes !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tijdens 'n boswandeling hoef je toch niet na te denken !!..zij houden jullie wel bezig ...( heb ik toch uit alle reacties hier onthouden !!  :Wink:  )
Soms hoor ik zelfs hele conversaties tussen baasje/bazinnetje en frifroeke !!  :Frown: 
Wel eenzijdig !..buiten kefferen en veel tongwerk , komt er weinig reactie van de andere kant !  :Confused: 
Laatst zat ik op 'n bank in het bos ...'n tijdje al observeerde ik 'n dame met haar hondje !! ...naar mijn aanvoelen was dat beestje haar te menens met haar voeten aan 't spelen ...soit ! 
Op 'n bepaald moment -- weet niet wat dat beestje aan de hand/poot had --- maar ik hoorde haar zeer bezorgd zeggen "" ..kom maar bij mamma, schatje " .. :EEK!: 

Verdorie dacht ik ...de wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hoe ze dat gefikst heeft ??..is mij nog altijd 'n groot raadsel !!
Ik heb het haar wijselijk(zoals ik ben  :Frown:  - sic - ) ook maar niet gevraagd !! :Cool: 
Ze moest mijn vraag eens verkeerd opvatten !! haha !! 
( Indien mij hier iemand dat kan uitleggen ?..laat maar horen !!  :Smile:  )

Daarna heb ik terug de bewoonde wereld opgezocht ..die is al gek genoeg ...
daarbij : 't was toch geen weer om 'n hond door te jagen !!  :Wink: ....

Wel lieve dames  :Smile: ...volstaat dit als verduidelijking ????

----------


## sietske763

dus......

boswandeling met een hond - erg verfrissend

----------


## Raimun

erg verfrissend ..........koude douche

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha, ja hoor Raimun, nu weet ik 't ook.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Raimun mijn hond heeft een normale naam, een jongensnaam Sammy..... en hij luistert er nog naar ook.... maar als je eenzaam bent, die vrouw was misschien alleen, had geen kinderen, ja dan zal dat hondje haar "schatje" wel geweest zijn en voelt zij zich mama... 
Koude douche : enkel in de zomer

----------


## jolanda27

enkel in de zomer - wespen  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

wespen :EEK!:  - suiker

----------


## Raimun

suiker...........suikerriet

----------


## gossie

suikerriet - grof :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

grof....onbeleefd ! ( zacht uitgedrukt  :Frown:  )

----------


## jolanda27

onbeleefd = vriendelijk  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

vriendelijk- mimiek

----------


## Suske'52

mimiek- gelaatsuitdrukking

----------


## jolanda27

gelaatsuitdrukking - veel van af te lezen

----------


## Raimun

veel van af te lezen .......ogen

----------


## christel1

ogen : blauw 
(mijn dochter heeft 2 kleuren, een iris zwart met er rond bruin en daar rond nog eens grijs blauw, heel freaky dus)

----------


## Raimun

> ogen : blauw 
> (mijn dochter heeft 2 kleuren, een iris zwart met er rond bruin en daar rond nog eens grijs blauw, heel freaky dus)


zo moeder zo dochter ...beide speciaal ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

blauw............ vld  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

vld -  :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

v.l.d. ......da's enkel voor de Belgen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

:Confused:  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Zoveel "smileys" doen me denken aan...

Glimlach

----------


## jolanda27

Da's enkel voor de belgen - fraai is dat  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

fraai is dat - was een grapje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

fraai is dat -tegendraads  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  je mag maar één keer antwoorden ...wachten tot iemand anders invult  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  lieve .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> fraai is dat -tegendraads  
> 
> @ Jolanda  je mag maar één keer antwoorden ...wachten tot iemand anders invult  lieve ....


soms mag je 2 x antwoorden ..is het duidelijker !  :Wink: 

Tegendraads  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: ..........soms nodig !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

Tegendraads ... soms nodig!

Eigenzinnig ... zelfstandig denken, heel nuttig!

----------


## Raimun

zelfstandig denken , heel nuttig !......verplichte dicipline !!

----------


## Flogiston

Verplichte discipline ... niet zelfstandig denken

----------


## Raimun

niet zelfstandig denken .....lijdzaam ondergaan

----------


## christel1

verplichte discipline : het leger in (zou soms wel nuttig zijn voor de jeugd, regels zijn er om te respecteren)
lijdzaam ondergaan : mijn tandpijn verdemme

----------


## Raimun

tandpijn ....liefde pijn ?  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

nee nee geen liefdepijn een serieus abces in en onder mijn tand, was het maar liefdepijn, kwam ik je direct een knuffel geven Raimun

----------


## Raimun

liefde pijn ..........afscheid nemen  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

afscheid nemen : elke week LAT relatie....

----------


## Raimun

elke week LAT relatie .....*L*iefst *A*ltijd *T*erug  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

*L**AT* - trede

----------


## Suske'52

trede-hoger/lager

----------


## Raimun

hoger/lager.....niveau

----------


## sietske763

niveau -hbo opleiding

----------


## dolfijnjorien

HBO opleiding - PABO =)=) _(leraren opleiding, wil ik hierna gaan doen)_

----------


## sietske763

PABO - onderwijs

----------


## Suske'52

onderwijs- tieners hebben er een hekel aan ...  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

tieners hebben er een hekel aan - bemoeien

----------


## ikke64

bemoeien - doen ze zelf (overal mee, verschrikkelijk)

----------


## Suske'52

doen ze zelf - volwassen worden ...???? ja.... :Wink:  :Confused:  ???

----------


## sietske763

volwassen worden - een lange weg te gaan

----------


## sietske763

hey Raimun, waar zit je.................. :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> hey Raimun, waar zit je..................


Ben nog onderweg om volwassen te worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Had geen flauw idee dat die weg zoooooooo lang is !!  :Mad: 
..dus nog effe geduld hebben sietske 763 , busje komt zo ! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

een lange weg te gaan - gebed zonder einde  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## Suske'52

gebed zonder einde -noveen  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

noveen - kaars

----------


## jolanda27

kaars - warmte  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

warmte - hiittegolf

----------


## Flogiston

hittegolf - zweten

----------


## Suske'52

zweten - zout

----------


## Flogiston

zout - chloor

(Het woord 'zout' deed me denken aan een discussie op deze site waarbij ik onlangs betrokken was. In die discussie werden zout en chloor met elkaar in verband gebracht. Vandaar deze associatie.)

----------


## sietske763

chloor - millieu

----------


## Suske'52

millieu - groenen ...

----------


## Raimun

gebed zonder einde ........Mantra gebed !

----------


## sietske763

@raimun,.............hahah je loopt volgens mij een beetje achter!, daarom maar 2 antwoorden..

mantra gebed = spiritueel

groenen = grasveld

----------


## Flogiston

En nu mag ik deze twee draden bijeen zien te vegen... Goed, hierbij mijn poging:

spiritueel grasveld - sterrenhemel

----------


## Raimun

> @raimun,.............hahah je loopt volgens mij een beetje achter!, daarom maar 2 antwoorden..
> 
> mantra gebed = spiritueel
> 
> groenen = grasveld


Oepss!!...
Door die Mantra ..raakte ik verloren in dat spiritueel grasveld ..tot ik in de sterrenhemel 'n heldere ster in het Oosten zag !!..die heeft me terug naar de place to be gebracht.. :Cool: 
Voilà ..hier ben ik weer .. :Wink: 

sterrenhemel...........Mars..

----------


## Flogiston

Mars - Schrik en Vreze

Schrik en Vreze, ofwel Phobos en Deimos, zijn de metgezellen van Mars, de god van de oorlog. Mars (de planeet) heeft twee kleine maantjes, die Phobos en Deimos heten.

----------


## Raimun

Schrik en Vreze .....Verdeel en heers .

----------


## gossie

verdeel en heers - positief en negatief :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

positief en negatief ...Ying & Yang

----------


## Flogiston

Ying en Yang - taalfout

 :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Ying en Yang - taalfout


Yin en Yang......

( Nieuwe spelling ! )  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Yin en Yang - Evenwicht

----------


## Raimun

Evenwicht......koorddanser

----------


## gossie

koorddanser - balans

----------


## Raimun

balans.......batig saldo  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

Batig saldo - Europees Steunfonds

----------


## gossie

Europees Steunfonds - Griekenland

----------


## Flogiston

Griekenland - er kan geld in

Da's niet alleen een associatie, het is ook een anagram. Echt waar, probeer maar!

----------


## gossie

> Griekenland - er kan geld in
> 
> Da's niet alleen een associatie, het is ook een anagram. Echt waar, probeer maar!


er kan geld in - spaarpot

----------


## sietske763

spaarpot - varken [in NL noemen we een spaarpot voor kinderen vaak een spaarvarken}

----------


## Flogiston

varken - Midas

In de Donald Duck zit Midas Wolf altijd achter de biggetjes aan.

----------


## sietske763

Midas-oren

----------


## jolanda27

oren - oostindisch doof  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

oostindisch doof .......aan één zijde dan !! :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

zijde - rups

----------


## jolanda27

rups - mooie vlinder  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

mooie vlinder............ellipsboog.(bouwkundige toepassing , de vlinder is het hulpmiddel om deze boog te metsen )
(

----------


## Flogiston

ellipsboog - steunbeer


als we dan toch bouwkundig bezig zijn...

----------


## Raimun

steunbeer ...middeleeuwen

----------


## Flogiston

middeleeuwen - verlichting


om er een positieve draai aan te geven

----------


## Raimun

verlichting........rede

----------


## Flogiston

rede - wederzijds respect

----------


## jolanda27

wederzijds respect - als we dat allemaal hadden zag de wereld er heel anders uit  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flogiston

als we dat allemaal hadden zag de wereld er heel anders uit
-
de wereld wordt mooier van het nastreven van wensdromen dan van het overpeinzen van de status quo

----------


## jolanda27

> als we dat allemaal hadden zag de wereld er heel anders uit
> -
> de wereld wordt mooier van het nastreven van wensdromen dan van het overpeinzen van de status quo


daar zit wat in

----------


## Flogiston

daar zit wat in - weckpot

----------


## Raimun

weckpot.......carbonades

----------


## Raimun

> als we dat allemaal hadden zag de wereld er heel anders uit
> -
> de wereld wordt mooier van het nastreven van wensdromen dan van het overpeinzen van de status quo


Het overpeinzen van de status quo geeft ruimte aan nastreefbare wensdromen , om de wereld mooier te maken ! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

carbonades - bakken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bakken - Stoven  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flogiston

stoven - zonnebaden

----------


## Raimun

zonnebaden......duinen

----------


## jolanda27

duinen - vredig

----------


## Raimun

vredig......kerkhof

----------


## sietske763

kerkhof - crematorium (het wordt hier zo niet vrolijker)

----------


## Raimun

crematorium.......concentratiekampen...

----------


## Flogiston

concentratiekampen - La Vita è Bella


Een aanrader, deze film! En het maakt deze draad meteen weer positief.

----------


## Neetje

La Vita è Bella - jokkebrok haha

----------


## Raimun

> La Vita è Bella - jokkebrok haha


Niks jokkebrok  :Wink: ..luister naar de soundtrack van deze film..de versie gezongen door Noa !!....
..dan hoor je dat iets !!..wat zegt dat jij blij mag zijn !!  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Neetje, zo te lezen heb je die film niet gezien... Het is voor zover ik weet de enige humoristische film over de concentratiekampen. En, geloof het of niet, prachtig mooi!

Er is een Joodse organisatie die elke film over de jodenvervolging beoordeelt. Die organisatie heeft deze film als geschikt en respectvol beoordeeld.

----------


## Raimun

jokkebrok...persoonsbenaming (bij puzzels)

----------


## gossie

persoonsbenaming - gossie :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

gossie - lieverd :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

gossie ..lieverd ? ( het kleine gele gansje met haar oranje snaveltje altijd open en iedere dag haar fel rode laarsjes aan ??  :Smile: (Olivier Dunrae )

----------


## Raimun

lieverd.....schattig  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

schattig :Wink:  - eniggggggggggggg :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

gossie - niet alles serieus nemen (raimun enflog haha)

----------


## Neetje

oeps ik loop achter ... time to sleep. Succes verder :P

----------


## Raimun

> oeps ik loop achter ... time to sleep. Succes verder :P


Slaap ze .. :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

eniggg......enigma machiene ( codering geheime boodschappen W.O II)

(of dacht je dat " gossie het kleine gansje eniggggg was ?? leuk boekje trouwens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

enigma machiene - raadselachtig

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Raadselachtig - hulpverleners!

----------


## jolanda27

hulpverleners - goed dat ze er zijn  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

goed dat ze er zijn - ME (politie)

----------


## Flogiston

ME - waterkanon

----------


## sietske763

waterkanon - brandweer

----------


## Flogiston

brandweer - rood

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Rood- Niet overleggen met je maatje maar al helemaal niet met juf =) 

_(rood bij ons op de stoplicht betekend dat)_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat zijn jullie lekker bezig zeg hierboven...haha ik lach mij suf....ehhh effe tot de orde nu.... :Big Grin: 

Niet overleggen - Zelfstandig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhh niemand????????????????????????????? dan doe ik nog een rondje mee mag dat???????????????  :Big Grin: 

Zelfstandig - Eigen Bedrijf  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

eigen bedrijf - nooit klaar

----------


## Flogiston

nooit klaar - impotent

 :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

impotent - viagra :Confused:

----------


## Flogiston

viagra - spamfilter

----------


## Raimun

spamfilter .....ontstressen

----------


## jolanda27

ontstressen - vakantie  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

vakantie - fototoestel

----------


## jolanda27

fototoestel - herinneringen

----------


## Flogiston

herinneringen - ouderdom

----------


## jolanda27

ouderdom - jong van geest  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

jong van geest :Smile:  - kleuter :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kleuter....guitig

----------


## gossie

guitig - leuk

----------


## Raimun

leuk ....vrouwendag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

vrouwendag :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - mannendag :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

mannendag ....ieder jaar op 28 december  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

ieder jaar op 28 december :Cool:  -( RAIMUN jarig soms!!! :Wink: ) *VUURWERK*

----------


## Raimun

Ter verduidelijking !!!speciaal voor het vrouwvolk op NGF  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
28 / 12 is de feestdag van de " onschuldige kinderen " !!   :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> ieder jaar op 28 december - RAIMUN jarig soms!!!


ik verjaar 29/02  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

28/12 dag van onschuldige kinderen - vrijheid

----------


## gossie

> ik verjaar 29/02


ff er tussendoor, fijne verjaardag gehad. Alsnog gefeliciteerd, met dit schrikkeljaar. :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

vrijheid....tuinieren  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

tuinieren - hobby

----------


## Raimun

> ff er tussendoor, fijne verjaardag gehad. Alsnog gefeliciteerd, met dit schrikkeljaar.


ook ff tussendoor ! 
verschrikkelijke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

hobby ......hengelsport !

----------


## gossie

hengelsport! - natuur, rust :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

natuur..rust .............kabbelend beekje

----------


## jolanda27

kabbelend beekje - genieten

----------


## gossie

genieten - een vis(je) aan je hengel hebben :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

een visje aan je hengel hebben ......wie slaapt vangt geen vis  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

wie slaapt vangt geen vis - vast een gezegde/spreekwoord!!

----------


## Raimun

> wie slaapt vangt geen vis - vast een gezegde/spreekwoord!!


inderdaad ...== voor alles moet je moeite doen == :Wink:

----------


## gossie

...voor alles moet je moeite doen... - fietsen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

fietsen - snorfiets

----------


## Neetje

snorfiets - tomos (hihi)

----------


## sietske763

hahaha dacht al aan zoiets!!

tomos - vespa

----------


## Flogiston

Vespa - limonade

('vespa' betekent wesp, en wespen komen in de herfst op limonade af)

----------


## sietske763

limonade - aspartaam

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aspartaam - Zoetstof  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zoetstof........zintuigen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zintuigen - Paranormaal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Paranormaal.........gedachtenkracht  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

gedachtenkracht - positief denken

----------


## Raimun

positief denken .......optimist tot in de kist  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

optimist tot in de kist :Cool:  - re-incarnatie :Wink: 

zie dat heb je met nieuw leven

----------


## sietske763

re -incarnatie - overtuiging

----------


## Elisabeth9

Overtuiging - Gevoel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

gevoel - -/+

----------


## Raimun

-/+.......zeeziek  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

zeeziek - groen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

groen ........ellendig  :Mad: 

groen ? toch niet van die pasta en dat eitje  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

haha ja, dat zou je haast zeggen van die pasta, met het eitje :Big Grin: 

ellendig - beroerd :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

beroerd ......geëmotioneerd ( positief dan ..! )  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

:Big Grin: geemotioneerd - lachbui :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

lachbui  :Big Grin: ........clown  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

Clown - grote neus

----------


## Raimun

grote neus .............circus

----------


## Flogiston

circus - koorddanser

----------


## Raimun

koorddanser.......blufpoker

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blufpoker - Brutaal  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

brutaal - pubers

----------


## gossie

pubers - kinderen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kinderen..............Unicef  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

Unicef - gift

----------


## Flogiston

gift - rijkdom


Wie geeft is rijk.

----------


## sietske763

rijkdom - delen!!!!!

----------


## gossie

delen - emoties

----------


## christel1

emoties : tranen vrije loop laten zeker na het horen van het dramatisch ongeval vandaag in Zwitserland...

----------


## Raimun

tranen vrije loop laten.... -- ontlading .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ontlading - Bevrijding  :Embarrassment: 

Inderdaad Christel, Een Drama!  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

bevrijding / festivals

----------


## Raimun

festivals.........massahysterie

----------


## Flogiston

massahysterie - demagoog

----------


## Raimun

demagoog.......Hitler A.

----------


## Flogiston

Hitler A. - zes en een kwart


Wie kent hem nog?

----------


## Raimun

zes en een kwart .......Judas Mankabenus !!  :Wink: 

(Ook maar op W.P opgezocht,had geen flauw benul van dat Ned. oorlogsgeld . Overigens 'n leuk verhaal over die Seys-Inquart

----------


## Elisabeth9

Judas - Verrader  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

verrader - klikspaan

----------


## Raimun

klikspaan ........mooswief !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

mooswief - moos z'n vrouw!!?

----------


## Raimun

@ gossie 
hahahaha !!.... nè nè meètje 
...de's d'r ein mèt 'n hiiiel groewte moewl ...
diej den auch noch..hiiieel veul euver angere zeiverjt woee ze gein znars verstanjd van hèèt.....

biej gelégenjheid vertaal ich dich dèt waal ins !! 
ich kèn der dich auwch e tékeningske biej maken es te wuls !! 

ps; of moos ze wief auwch zoee waas dèt weit ich eigelek néét mot hum dèt toch es vroage !!! 

hohohoh !! :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

mooswief - achterbaks

----------


## christel1

raimun, ze gaan er niets van begrijpen, zeg dan liever marktvrouw.. of roddelwijf, gelijk je uitdrukking les excuses sont faites pour s'en servir, dat is ook enkel maar voor vlamingen, belgen brijpbaar... en voor de nederlanders onder ons die frans gekregen hebben op school... maar dat zijn er heel weinig, NL spreken normaal gezien veel beter Duits dan wij belgen.... chapeau voor hen want ik begrijp het wel en kan een kleine conversatie voeren in het duits maar dat is het ook dan.... misschien jij als limburger beter dan ik als oost-vlaamse ??? 
http://www.mestreechtersteerke.nl/pagmooswief.htm en ik ben het dus speciaal gaan googelen voor iedereen wat het wil zeggen dus.....

----------


## Raimun

achterbaks ..............waarachtig

----------


## Raimun

@ christel ..
Onderschat onze Noorderburen niet !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dacht dat het Engels hun beter afging ! 
Als er zich hier iemand aangesproken voelt komen wij het wel te weten !  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Raimun, ik onderschat onze noorderburen zeker niet hoor maar bij hen is Engels en Duits meer een tweede taal dan bij ons Frans... en ik ga heel dikwijls naar de Ardennen en echt die mensen snappen er niet veel van maar spreken echt veel beter Duits dan mij en niemand zal zich hier aangesproken voelen hoor, zeker weten...

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, ik onderschat onze noorderburen zeker niet hoor maar bij hen is Engels en Duits meer een tweede taal dan bij ons Frans... en ik ga heel dikwijls naar de Ardennen en echt die mensen snappen er niet veel van maar spreken echt veel beter Duits dan mij en niemand zal zich hier aangesproken voelen hoor, zeker weten...


...;dat 1° weet ik wel christel .. :Wink: ...ook het laatste weet ik wel .. :Wink: 

Laat je vooral niet vangen aan wat ik schrijf christel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

> @ gossie 
> hahahaha !!.... nè nè meètje 
> ...de's d'r ein mèt 'n hiiiel groewte moewl ...
> diej den auch noch..hiiieel veul euver angere zeiverjt woee ze gein znars verstanjd van hèèt.....
> 
> biej gelégenjheid vertaal ich dich dèt waal ins !! 
> ich kèn der dich auwch e tékeningske biej maken es te wuls !! 
> 
> ps; of moos ze wief auwch zoee waas dèt weit ich eigelek néét mot hum dèt toch es vroage !!! 
> ...


ja sorry ik wist niet dat het achterbaks is/was, weer een nieuw woord geleerd.  :Embarrassment:  Maar ik wil niet m'n zuiderburen iets kwalijks nemen..... Sorry Christel!

----------


## Raimun

gossie ... 'n mooswief ..is 'n " roddeltante "" ...

Het is héél lief van je , dat je ons niets wil kwalijk nemen !!  :Smile: 
da's 'n héle opluchting !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

dank je Raimun :Smile: 

roddeltante - ja wie kent haar niet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

ja..wie kent haar niet ?...........Miss piggy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

Miss Piggy - hamlapjes

----------


## gossie

hamlapjes - lekker

----------


## Raimun

lekker............smoske

----------


## jolanda27

smoske -  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

smoske : broodje met ham en kaas en groentjes op en mayonaise 
smoske : smossen : kliederen

----------


## jolanda27

kliederen - maar met plezier  :Smile: 

dat klinkt wel lekker Cristel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zou het leuker vinden als men hier niet in raadsels praat... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik vindt dat niet "plesant" haha ik ga maar Belgisch leren maar zeker geen broddeltaal!!!!! Hadoe...
Bedankt voor de toelichting Christel.... :Big Grin: 

Maar met plezier - Shoppen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth ..
Raadsels houden de grijze massa bezig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Soms is dat nodig !!  :Wink: 

er bestaat ook nog zoiets als Wikipedia !! :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

shoppen .......etalage slenteren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

etalage slenteren : ik haat het 
etalage slenteren : jeugd (mijn dochter doet het graag met haar nichtje)

----------


## Raimun

jeugd........."" fontein der eeuwige jeugd ""  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

fontein der eeuwige jeugd : legende

----------


## Raimun

legende .......broodjeaapverhaal

----------


## gossie

broodjeaapverhaal - nonsens

----------


## Flogiston

nonsens - complottheorie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Complottheorie - Politie  :Wink: 

Raimun: Grijze massa? haha uitgedroogde hersenen bedoel je, jaaaaaaaa daar zit wat in...
fontein de der eeuwige jeugd....die vond ik "echt" super leuk klinken... :Big Grin:  bestond het maar, dan ging ik er in staan  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegie, prettige dag

----------


## sietske763

politie - bewaking

----------


## Flogiston

bewaking - camera

----------


## sietske763

camera - webcam

----------


## gossie

webcam - pc

----------


## Raimun

pc........prettig communiceren  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

ik mis hier een chat.... zou leuker zijn dat we eens zouden kunnen chatten op dit forum
prettig communiceren : praten

----------


## gossie

praten - kwebbelen

----------


## Raimun

kwebbelen.............ganzen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ganzen - Lawaai  :Big Grin: 

In het water voor mijn flat gakken de dieren elke dag, middag, avond, mijn hondje Bhody wordt er gek van...en soms ik ook omdat hij zo blaft...pfffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Lawaai - kauwen

----------


## gossie

kauwen - kauwgom

----------


## Raimun

kauwgom........bellen blazen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

bellen blazen............kinderspel

----------


## Flogiston

kinderspel - doktertje spelen



 :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

doktertje spelen .....voorzichtig anatomisch onderzoek  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

onderzoek - kennisvergaring

----------


## Raimun

kennisvergaring.........macht

----------


## gossie

macht..........power

----------


## Raimun

power.......windturbine

----------


## Flogiston

windturbine - woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj...

----------


## Raimun

> windturbine - woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj... woesj...


bij windkracht 8.....woesjwoesjjwoesjjjwoesjjjjj.......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

woesj........onzichtbaar beestje !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(expressiespel tijdens jeugdkampen e.d.  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

onzichtbaar beestje!!---gigantisch klein spinnetje :Big Grin:

----------


## Flogiston

gigantisch klein spinnetje - Vliegend Spaghettimonster

----------


## gossie

vliegend spaghettimonster - wat een mop :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> vliegend spaghettimonster - wat een mop


is geen mop !! 
maar 'n bepaalde geloofsovertuiging ..natuurlijk !! in Amerika !! 
Iedere gek heeft zijn gebrek !! 

( heb je ondertussen alle "kwartjes" al gevonden !! haha !!  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

wat een mop .........
""waarom loopt 'n belg iedere maandag naast z'n fiets ??"
""..dan zit het w.e. erop !! "" .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> is geen mop !! 
> maar 'n bepaalde geloofsovertuiging ..natuurlijk !! in Amerika !! 
> Iedere gek heeft zijn gebrek !! 
> 
> ( heb je ondertussen alle "kwartjes" al gevonden !! haha !!


idd iedere gek zijn gebrek!! Intussen heb ik vliegende spaghettie gelezen.
Dus dit kwartje is ook gevallen. :Wink: 

een mop - sorry :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

@ gossie ...

met : "" iedere gek heeft zijn gebrek ""..bedoel ik de aanhangers van dat geloof ..of die overtuiging..... :Wink: 

of wat dacht jij !!  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@Raimun,
ik ben ook zo'n gek, met haar gebrek  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

kkkkwwwwaaaaaaaaaartttttttttttjeeeeeeeeeeeee valt.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Intussen probeer ik chrome Google te installeren, maar dan moet ik me weer overal in checken :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@Christel,
ik wilde de Belgen onder ons niet kwetsen - nogmaals sorry

----------


## gossie

Sorry - spijt me :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

spijt me .......berouw komt na de zonde !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> @Christel,
> ik wilde de Belgen onder ons niet kwetsen - nogmaals sorry


die zijn onkwetsbaar !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

berouw komt na de zonde - begint eer ge bezint

----------


## Raimun

"" begint eer ge bezint ? " ........de omgekeerde wereld !

----------


## Elisabeth9

De omgekeerde wereld - Als mensen liegen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

als mensen liegen .....de waarheid ligt in het midden

----------


## sietske763

in het midden - epicentrum

----------


## gossie

epicentrum - aardbeving :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

aardbeving - zeebeving

----------


## gossie

zeebeving - tsunami

----------


## Raimun

tsunami..............ellende

----------


## sietske763

ellende - alles verwoest

----------


## gossie

alles verwoest - geld inzameling

----------


## sietske763

geld inzameling - vrijgevig

----------


## Raimun

vrijgevig......naastenliefde

----------


## gossie

naastenliefde - jullie :Smile:  (Sietske en Raimun :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Raimun

> naastenliefde - jullie (Sietske en Raimun)


nou..daar heb jij ook wel 'n handje van weg gossie  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

jullie :Smile: - wij :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

wij........maken alle mensen blij !! :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

wij - MC leden

----------


## sietske763

> nou..daar heb jij ook wel 'n handje van weg gossie


ahhhhhhhhh raimun, ik wil ook wel eens een compliment van jou.........

----------


## gossie

MC leden - nu NGZ leden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

> ahhhhhhhhh raimun, ik wil ook wel eens een compliment van jou.........


sorry Sietske, te vroeg gepost :Embarrassment:  MC oftewel NGZ leden

----------


## Raimun

> ahhhhhhhhh raimun, ik wil ook wel eens een compliment van jou.........


Lieve sietske ..
jij bent de meest beminnelijke , bovenste beste , liefste , zorgzaamste ,
gemoedelijkste , spraakzaamste , NGF'ster die ik tot nu toe ben tegen gekomen !!! .....volstaat dat voorlopig sietske !! ... :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Cool: 

moet verdorie gaan oppassen wat ik hier allemaal schrijf ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

heeeeeeeee heel veel dank,
kan nu met een gerust hart gaan slapen....
alleen nog hopen dat je het echt meent  :Confused: 
maar jij bent ook echt een goede aanwinst voor MC(oftewel NGZ...kan er maar niet aan wennen, dus blijf ik gewoon nog ff MC zeggen)

----------


## gossie

lieve Sietske, voor mij blijft het ook MC. Maak je niet druk en ga straks lekker slapen, we zien elkaar morgen als NGZ oftewel als MC leden. En als ik morgen niet spreek, dan tot later. Ook voor Raimun slaap lekker straks.
NGZleden _MCleden

----------


## sietske763

OK lieve mensen, het is bedtijd voor iedereen....dus welterusten allemaal....(zei ik een uur eerder ook al ergens, maar soms is het zo leuk hier dat je blijft plakken!

----------


## sietske763

je kan wel merken dat een aantal moderators even niet actief zijn.....
want wat wij nu doen, mag echt niet...........steeds off-topic...en nu lijkt het wel een soort van chatbox......ik vind dit echt hartstikke leuk, maar normaal wordt er snel ingegerepen

----------


## Raimun

@ sietske...

Meestal meen ik wat ik zeg !!  :Wink: ..denk ik toch !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: allemaal lieve poppetjes voor jou........... :Stick Out Tongue: 

nu ga ik echt naar bed,
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii allemaal

----------


## Raimun

> je kan wel merken dat een aantal moderators even niet actief zijn.....
> want wat wij nu doen, mag echt niet...........steeds off-topic...en nu lijkt het wel een soort van chatbox......ik vind dit echt hartstikke leuk, maar normaal wordt er snel ingegerepen


start dan met 'n extra " off topic chat-babbelbox "... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Welterusten Dames en Heren

----------


## Raimun

slaap ze allemaal ....en niet teveel ' blowen ' :Wink:

----------


## christel1

gossie je hebt me helemaal niet beledigd hoor, zou niet weten waar, wanneer en hoe.... 
NGF : interessant forum

----------


## christel1

terug to topic nu dan maar zeker ????

----------


## Dokterskind

toekomst - onwetendheid

----------


## christel1

onwetendheid : non-believer

----------


## jolanda27

non believer - nuchter 

Het was wel gezellig hier, zo terug lezende  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nuchter - alcohol

----------


## Flogiston

alcohol - druivelaar

----------


## Raimun

druivelaar ...klimplant

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klimplant - Groei  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

groei - geestelijk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dokterskind

Geestelijk - Kerk xD

----------


## Flogiston

kerk - toren

----------


## dotito

toren - heel hoog  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

heel hoog - de ruimte

----------


## Raimun

de ruimte........zwart gat

----------


## sietske763

zwart gat - depressie

----------


## Raimun

depressie..............compressie

----------


## Flogiston

compressie - vissen

----------


## sietske763

vissen - water

----------


## jolanda27

water - lest de dorst  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

lest de dorst ............berkensap

----------


## sietske763

berkensap - boom

----------


## Flogiston

boom - vogelnes

----------


## Flogiston

t

----------


## sietske763

ha Flo, ook al wakker.....??
goeiemorgen!

----------


## sietske763

vogelnest - eieren

----------


## Flogiston

Nog net niet helemaal wakker. Soms vergeet ik een letter.  :Wink: 

eieren - Paashaas

----------


## sietske763

paashaas - snoepen

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Snoepen - ongezond

----------


## Flogiston

ongezond - ziekte

----------


## sietske763

ziekte - welvaart

----------


## jolanda27

welvaart - armoede  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

armoede - crisis

----------


## jolanda27

crisis - vindingrijk zijn

----------


## Raimun

vindingrijk zijn .......vogel nestjes

----------


## Flogiston

vogelnestjes - ringen

----------


## Raimun

ringen...........geringd  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

geringd - ringslang

----------


## Raimun

ringslang........venijn

----------


## Flogiston

venijn - staart

----------


## Raimun

staart....ossestaart soep

----------


## jolanda27

ossestaart soep - goulashsoep  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

goulashsoep...........kummel

kummel ( karwijzaad ! ) onontbeerlijk bij goulash !!

----------


## sietske763

kummel - lummel :Confused: 

het rijmt iig wel!

----------


## Raimun

lummel...........lummelbout onderdeel van mast bij zeilschip

----------


## sietske763

hahaha deze wordt nu dus makkelijk, alvast bedankt

lummelbout - zeilschip

----------


## Raimun

zeilschip......." schuiten op rustige zee " ..(schilderij van Mesdag - Ned. schilder !)

----------


## Flogiston

schuiten op rustige zee - thee drinken


vrij naar een oud kinderliedje

----------


## sietske763

schuiten op zee - varen

----------


## sietske763

thee drinken - vocht

----------


## Raimun

...........
al varende op 'n rustige zee , thee drinken .....;;hahaha !!

----------


## Raimun

vocht ........schimmel

----------


## sietske763

> ...........
> al varende op 'n rustige zee , thee drinken .....;;hahaha !!


wat heb jij toch een humor....lach me soms dood om jou!

----------


## sietske763

schimmel - rotten

----------


## Flogiston

rotten - humus

----------


## sietske763

humus - recept

----------


## Flogiston

recept - apotheek

----------


## sietske763

apotheek - kasten

----------


## Flogiston

kasten - India

----------


## sietske763

India - stammen

----------


## Flogiston

stammen - houthakkers

----------


## jolanda27

houthakkers - kaalslag

----------


## Flogiston

kaalslag - erosie

----------


## Raimun

erosie.....rivieren

----------


## Flogiston

rivieren - meanderen

----------


## Raimun

meanderen............stroomsnelheid

----------


## jolanda27

stroomsnelheid - merk je pas als je een opdonder krijgt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

..als je 'n opdonder krijgt.......donder op  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

donder op - zometeen  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

zometeen...............visite

----------


## jolanda27

visite - gezellig  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

gezellig .......met z'n tweetjes op de bank

----------


## Raimun

met z'n tweetjes op de bank ....onder moeders paraplu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

onder moeders paraplu .........schaduw  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

schaduw  :Cool: .......schimmenspel  :Wink:

----------


## zwaantje

vlooienkam: :EEK!:

----------


## zwaantje

jan klaassen en katrijn

----------


## Raimun

jan klaassen en katrijn........poppenkastspel...

----------


## Raimun

poppenkastspel.......kindervermaak !! ( alhoewel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Raimun

kindervermaak.....Paashaas !!  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

paashaas :Cool:  - dier!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

dier............viervoeter  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

viervoeter - koe

----------


## Raimun

koe.......herkauwer

----------


## gossie

herkauwer - zeurpiet :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zeurpiet......Geitenbreier  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

geitenbreier - carnaval

----------


## Raimun

carnaval ..........mombakkes !! :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

kindervermaak - buiten spelen

----------


## jolanda27

oeps foutje zie ik nu 

mombakkes - ook zonder carnaval  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

ook zonder carnaval........het ganse jaar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het ganse jaar - Weersveranderingen  :Big Grin: 

wat is mombakkes lieve mensen? ik ken het woord niet... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Het ganse jaar - Weersveranderingen 
> 
> wat is mombakkes lieve mensen? ik ken het woord niet...


Dat is 'n dialectwoord voor ' carnaval masker ' ...

----------


## jolanda27

weersveranderingen - wisselend

----------


## sietske763

wisselend - stemmingen

----------


## Raimun

wisselend................fietsen

----------


## Raimun

oepss....gelijktijdig !! sietske ..;

wisselende fietsstemmingen

----------


## sietske763

wisselende fietsstemmingen - electrische fiets ( zo een met een accu)

----------


## gossie

wisselende fietsstemmingen - veldfietsen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahaha gossie...........2 minuten te laat!

----------


## Flogiston

elektrische fiets - luiwammes


(sorry mensen, maar dit topic heet _associëren_, niet _rekening houden met andermans lagere energievermogen_, en dit was nu eenmaal de eerste associatie die bij mij opkwam  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

electrische fiets - zonder inspanning fluitend door de natuur  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

luiwammes - sooms

----------


## gossie

sooms - wat is sooms? (vast dialect) :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

sorry, verkeerd getypt

luiwammes - soms ( ikke dan......)

----------


## Flogiston

Je kunt dubbele sooms huren bij Hotel Ahlbeck op het eiland Usedom. Ga maar eens naar hun site en kijk wat er dan in de titelbalk van je browser staat...  :Wink: 

Die sooms schijnen zelfs heel comfortabel te zijn!

----------


## gossie

wel leuk zo'n verspreking tussendoor. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

soms - vaak

----------


## christel1

vaak : dialect voor slaap

----------


## gossie

dialect voor slaap - pittenbak

----------


## Raimun

pittenbak.........kersenpitten ??

----------


## Flogiston

kersenpitten - verspuwen

----------


## gossie

verspuwen - pruimtabak

----------


## Flogiston

pruimtabak - kwispedoor

----------


## Raimun

kwispedoor........sjiekspuwpotje

----------


## Flogiston

sjiekspuwpotje - kouwe kak



Nu hoop ik maar dat 'kouwe kak' geen dialect of regionaal taalgebruik is.

----------


## Raimun

kouwe kak ......hudo 

(kouwe kak is geen dialect...
('n hudo is het eerste dat gemaakt wordt op 'n scoutskamp

----------


## witkop

hudo-liefde

----------


## jolanda27

liefde - onvoorwaardelijk  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slaap - Bed  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt Raimun voor de toelichting...(masker carnaval)  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

och shit ik zit verkeerd...ha,ha,ha,...lekkere pijnstiller he Elisa????? haha  :Big Grin: 

Onvoorwaarlijk - Trouw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## witkop

trouw-ontrouw

----------


## Raimun

ontrouw.....schuinsmarcheren  :Frown:

----------


## witkop

schuinsmarcheren-bedriegen

----------


## Raimun

bedriegen.......ellendeling

----------


## Flogiston

ellendeling - Wilders

----------


## Raimun

Wilders..........wil iets  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

wil iets - drammerig kind

----------


## Raimun

drammerig kind .....emoties

----------


## witkop

emoties-wilders

----------


## gossie

wilders - :mad  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

mad - speelt in op angstgevoelens bij de mensen  :EEK!:

----------


## Flogiston

angstgevoelens - onzekerheid

----------


## jolanda27

onzekerheid - zelfvertrouwen  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

zelfvertrouwen - uitstraling

----------


## jolanda27

uitstraling - soms ontmoet je een mens als een zonnestraal  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

zonnestraal - lach

----------


## jolanda27

lach - goed voor de gezondheid  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flogiston

gezondheid - deze site

----------


## jolanda27

deze site - voor ieder wat wils  :Wink:

----------


## witkop

voor ieder wat wils-winkel

----------


## sietske763

winkel - kringloop

----------


## jolanda27

kringloop - lekker snuffelen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

lekker snuffelen - braderie

----------


## sietske763

hye jo,
goedemorgen !

----------


## dolfijnjorien

braderie - gezelligheid

----------


## Raimun

gezelligheid........familiefeestje

----------


## jolanda27

familiefeestje - niet altijd leuk  :Frown: 

Ha Sietske, ook goedemiddag alweer!  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

niet altijd leuk..........file

----------


## Flogiston

file - harde schijf

----------


## Raimun

harde schijf...........brains

----------


## christel1

brains : moet je wel kunnen gebruiken om met een pc om te gaan want dat ding kent eigenlijk niks uit zichzelf... 
brains : concentratie (kent de jeugd niet meer want na 10 minuten zijn ze afgeleid en moeten ze effe onstpannen, om de creep van te krijgen)

----------


## Raimun

concentratie.................degustatie

----------


## christel1

degustatie : daarna op dieet.... maar toch lekker hoor

----------


## Raimun

dieet...........rijstevla met slagroom

----------


## jolanda27

rijstevlaai met slagroom - lievelingsgebak van mijn menneke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

mijn menneke.............Superman

----------


## Flogiston

Superman - vliegen

----------


## Raimun

vliegen .............windvogel

----------


## gossie

windvogel - meeuw (robert long, Tsjechov)

----------


## jolanda27

meeuw - alleseters

@ Raimun, 
voor mij is hij superman!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

meeuw....Jonathan Livingston Seagull

----------


## Raimun

> meeuw - alleseters
> 
> @ Raimun, 
> voor mij is hij superman!


jij ?...Mega Mindy ?? hoho !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

alleseters........Homo Sapiens

----------


## gossie

homo Sapiens - Robert Long

----------


## jolanda27

@ ha-ha, niet heus  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Robert Long - vervlogen tijden  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vervlogen tijden .........er was eens ... :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

er was eens - een tuinkabouter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

tuinkabouter........nachtwerkertje  :Wink: 

welk lokaas gebruik jij daarvoor ?? ik krijg ze niet te pakken  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

nachtwerkertje - vleermuis

----------


## Flogiston

vleermuis - Transsylvanië

----------


## jolanda27

nachtwerkertje - kan ik wel gebruiken voor de tuin 

Die komen gewoon wanneer het ze uitkomt!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

vleermuis -- vampier



oeff ..loop 'n stuk achterop !!

----------


## jolanda27

oeps, te vlug

vleermuis - Ahhh... :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

vampier - dracula  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

dracula...............bloedtransfusie  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

bloedtransfusie - bloedgroep  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

bloedgroep ........laboratorium

----------


## jolanda27

laboratorium - onderzoek

----------


## Raimun

onderzoek ................fraude !!

hej Jolanda ..is je baaldag onder controle ?? amuseer je nog wat , ik ga 'n pintje pakken  :Wink: ...doeii

----------


## jolanda27

fraude - misbruik  :Mad: 

Raimun, ik ben weer bekomen, dank je. Een gezellige avond nog, geniet van je pilsje.

----------


## Raimun

misbruik............vertrouwen

----------


## witkop

vertrouwen-vriendschap

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tuinkabouter - Tuin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Tuin .............groene vingers  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

groene vingers - amateurschilder

----------


## christel1

amateurschilders : kleuters

----------


## Raimun

kleuters ............peutertuin

----------


## sietske763

peutertuin - wip wap

----------


## Raimun

wip wap ........zeeziek

----------


## Flogiston

zeeziek - kameel

----------


## Raimun

kameel .....zandstorm

----------


## Flogiston

zandstorm - contactlenzen

----------


## sietske763

contactlenzen - kleuren

----------


## Raimun

kleuren..........kladschilder

----------


## sietske763

kladschilder - doek

----------


## Raimun

doek ....netels

----------


## sietske763

(brand?)netels - jeuk

----------


## Raimun

jeuk.....processierups

----------


## christel1

processierups : allergie (zit dat niet veel in de Limburg die beestjes Raimun???? )

----------


## dolfijnjorien

allergie - lactose

----------


## sietske763

lactose- coeliakie

----------


## Raimun

> processierups : allergie (zit dat niet veel in de Limburg die beestjes Raimun???? )


Ja !! ...en 't jeukt afschuwelijk !!!

----------


## sietske763

jeukt afschuwelijk - schimmelinfectie :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

schimmelinfectie......vochtig .

----------


## jolanda27

vochtig - vochtvreter

----------


## Raimun

vochtvreter...........veelvraat

----------


## jolanda27

veelvraat - varken

----------


## Raimun

varken ...........foekepot  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

foekepot - trompet  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

'n foekepot is 'n instrument gemaakt van 'n varkensblaas die over 'n pot gespannen wordt , in 't midden wordt 'n rietje gestoken 
Door dit te bewegen ( op en neer ) krijg je 'n speciaal geluid 

trompet .....trompetteren

----------


## jolanda27

trompetteren - kan een olifant ook  :Big Grin: 

Ja, ik moest even nadenken wat het ook alweer was.

----------


## Raimun

kan 'n olifant ook ...................door de porceleine winkel lopen  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

door de porseleine winkel lopen - even Apeldoorn bellen  :Big Grin: 

En nu gaat deze dame douchen en dan slapen. Welterusten Raimun, slaap lekker.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

idem  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Even Apeldoorn bellen - Reclame  :Big Grin: 


1 april maakte ik een fout zag ik net...sorry, ik zat weer op de verkeerde pagina  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

reclame - soms grappig  :Big Grin: 

@ Elisabeth, heb ik ook regelmatig. Geeft niets.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

soms grappig  :Big Grin: .....2 plofkonijnen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

2 plofkonijnen - of twee plofpaashazen  :Big Grin: 

[/SIZE]

----------


## Raimun

twee plofpaashazen......de klokken achterna  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

de klokken achterna - die snap ik niet  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> de klokken achterna - die snap ik niet


ik ook niet  :Big Grin:  ...

De klokken gaan naar Rome ! ..misschien die paashazen ook ?? 
ze moeten toch ergens aan hun eieren geraken denk ik !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
dus als je plof..plof..hoort ! passeren ze langs jouw deur  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

ik ook niet - de heilige geest is over ons gekomen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

de Heilige Geest is over ons gekomen !! ......het uur van de waarheid !

----------


## jolanda27

het uur van de waarheid - angstzweet  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

angstzweet .............examen  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

examen - stressvolle tijd  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

stessvolle tijd.................... bevallen  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

bevallen - natuurlijk proces

Je krijgt er wel iets moois voor terug.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

natuurlijk proces ............roesten

----------


## jolanda27

roesten - schuren en opnieuw verven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

verven................schilderen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

schilderen - leuker dan verven  :Big Grin: 

met name het schuren vooraf vind ik minder, ik nies me te pletter!

----------


## Raimun

leuker dan verven .......kijken hoe de verver werkt !  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

ha, ha, helemaal waar.

Kijken hoe de verver werkt - het kost wel wat, maar dan heb je ook wat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

het kost wel wat , maar dan heb je ook wat ...............vakantie reisje  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

vakantiereisje - onthaasten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

onthaasten .....boswandeling ..

----------


## jolanda27

boswandeling - de natuur opsnuiven  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

de natuur opsnuiven ..............pollen  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

pollen - wiet toppen met heeeeeeeel veeeeeeeeel THC

----------


## jolanda27

pollen - sommige hebben er veel last van  :EEK!: 

Ik hou het gezien voor vandaag, het was mij zeer aangenaam. Slaap lekker straks.

----------


## christel1

pollen : allergie.....

----------


## Raimun

hahahaha !! de drie dames zijn gelijktijdig !! nu kan ik kiezen ??

----------


## sietske763

nou raimun, ga voor de THC zou ik zo zeggen!

----------


## sietske763

sorry hoor.......moet me ff afreageren, hoop dat ik niemand kwets, maar laat me maar ff, morgen pak ik mezelf wel weer aan!
o shit, zit niet op ""afreageer hoekje"" , ach wat maakt het allemaal ook uit, echte vrienden blijven toch wel

----------


## Raimun

*wiettoppen* beroeren de psyche !! 
*sommigen hebben er veel last van* ....terwijl anderen het 'n aangename *allergische* ervaring vinden

----------


## sietske763

wiet beroeren bij mij de psyche altijd positief.............beter dan al die irish wiskey die ik al op heb.

allergie - bulten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bulten - Kamelen  :Big Grin: 


Sietske: Geniet van je roes, als je maar voorzichtig bent...kuzzzz  :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

kamelen-afrika

----------


## Flogiston

Afrika - raften


Raften op de Zambezi - een echte aanrader!

----------


## christel1

raften : Ardèche.... zalige natuur, mooie omgeving en zalige taal (frans met veel haar op, je moet al heel goed frans spreken om ze daar te verstaan)

----------


## witkop

frans-alleen verstaanbaar als ik gezopen heb

----------


## christel1

wablieft ....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Alleen verstaanbaar als ik gezopen heb - Alcohol

----------


## christel1

nen talu voor degenen die dat verstaan, wat is dat....

----------


## Raimun

> nen talu voor degenen die dat verstaan, wat is dat....


'n afdak ?

----------


## sietske763

nou ik begin maar even opnieuw;
laatste associatie';

alcohol - bloedverdunner

----------


## jolanda27

bloedverdunner - levensreddend  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

levensreddend - reanimatie

----------


## christel1

nee raimun, geen afdak, nen talu dat is iets dat hoog staat en lichtelijk naar beneden gaat, een klein heuveltje dus, meestal rijden de treinen op nen talu en hoor je soms van grondverzakkingen.... 
bloedverdunner : medicatie

----------


## Flogiston

Gewoon een talud dus? Da's bij ons de helling zelf, niet datgene wat bovenop de helling staat.

medicatie - arts

----------


## witkop

arts-ziek

----------


## Flogiston

ziek - koorts

----------


## sietske763

koorts - malaria

----------


## Flogiston

malaria - moeras


Vroeger dacht men dat je malaria kreeg van de slechte lucht die uit een moeras kwam. Malaria = mal aria = slechte lucht.

----------


## Raimun

moeras turf

----------


## Flogiston

turf - petter

----------


## Raimun

> turf - petter


"" petter "...wat betekent dit

----------


## Flogiston

Ik weet niet helemaal zeker of een petter de turf-afgraver was, of degene die de afgegraven turf met het turfschip van de legakker naar de stad voer.

Ik kwam op petter vanwege de petgaten die hier in de omgeving zijn - en die zijn, net als de legakkers, ontstaan door de turfafgravingen.

----------


## Raimun

> Ik weet niet helemaal zeker of een petter de turf-afgraver was, of degene die de afgegraven turf met het turfschip van de legakker naar de stad voer.
> 
> Ik kwam op petter vanwege de petgaten die hier in de omgeving zijn - en die zijn, net als de legakkers, ontstaan door de turfafgravingen.


Lijkt mij goed mogelijk dat plaatselijk die benaming zou kunnen gebruikt zijn voor
turfstekers !

----------


## Raimun

petter ............hard labeur

----------


## gossie

hard labeur - belgisch woord :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

hard labeur ..is 'n Belgisch woord ja ...en Nederlanders zijn er vies van !! haha !! ( foeiii )

----------


## jolanda27

foei - en waar zijn wij dan wel vies van?  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> foei - en waar zijn wij dan wel vies van?


van " hard werken " !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Raimun, schaam je, dat zeggen ze ook van onze zuiderburen (lees Wallonië).... 
hard labeur : kompels

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, schaam je, dat zeggen ze ook van onze zuiderburen (lees Wallonië).... 
> hard labeur : kompels


Goed dat wij daar tussenin zitten hé !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

kompels..............vrienden

----------


## Flogiston

vrienden - gezellige avond

----------


## sietske763

gezellige avond - regelmatig

----------


## Flogiston

regelmatig - vastigheid

----------


## dotito

vastigheid - geborgenheid (op relatievlak) heeft een mens nodig......als is het van een goede/vriendin dat je dat krijgt

----------


## Raimun

geborgenheid............kloekhen

----------


## sietske763

kloekhen - nest

----------


## Raimun

nest.............problemen

----------


## Flogiston

problemen - ingenieur



Een ingenieur is ingenieur geworden omdat [hz]ij het leuk vindt problemen op te lossen.

----------


## Raimun

ingenieur...........vindingrijk

----------


## sietske763

vindingrijk - bijdehand

----------


## Flogiston

bijdehand - brutaal



het verschil is soms klein

----------


## Raimun

bijdehand.................gewiekst

----------


## Raimun

bijdehand , soms brutaal gewiekst  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

en soms gewiekst brutaal

----------


## christel1

soms gewiekst brutaal : twintigers ...

----------


## jolanda27

twintigers - boordevol energie

----------


## witkop

twintiggers-worden ook vijftigers

----------


## gossie

vijftigers - sara's en abraham's

----------


## Flogiston

Abraham - Ibrahim



Zouden ze in Islamitische landen een Ibrahim in de tuin zetten?

----------


## Raimun

Ibrahim ........Jazz David Friedman

----------


## Raimun

> Abraham - Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> Zouden ze in Islamitische landen een Ibrahim in de tuin zetten?


Denk het niet ...ze zijn nog aan 't zoeken waar Abraham de mosterd gehaald heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

Jazz - klarinet

----------


## gossie

klarinet - fluit

----------


## Flogiston

fluit - biertje

----------


## gossie

biertje - pilsje

----------


## Flogiston

pilsje - Amsterdammertje



Kennen de Belgen die benaming eigenlijk ook? Of moet je daar een _Brusselaartje_ bestellen?  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

amsterdammetje - paaltje :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

paaltje - deuk

----------


## sietske763

deuk - beschadiging

----------


## Flogiston

beschadiging - vandalisme

----------


## sietske763

vandalisme - taakstraf

----------


## Suske'52

taakstraf- knuffels uitdelen ..... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

knuffels uitdelen - geef je een goedgevoel  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

een goed gevoel - uitgerust wakker worden (let wel;;;uitgerust!!)

----------


## gossie

uitgerust - er tegen aan gaan

----------


## Raimun

er tegen aan gaan ........botsing

----------


## Suske'52

botsing - geen prettige toestand  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

geen prettige toestand - verdriet

----------


## Flogiston

verdriet - huilbui

----------


## jolanda27

huilbui - lucht op  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Lucht op - toiletbezoek

----------


## dotito

toiletbezoek - boekje lezen  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

boekje lezen - ontspanning

----------


## jolanda27

ontspanning - muziek luisteren  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

muziek beluisteren - ochtend-concert vd. vogels

----------


## jolanda27

ochtend concert van de vogels - daar wordt ik pas écht blij van  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

daar word ik pas echt blij van  :Smile:  - als ik wakker word, en goed geslapen heb  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als ik wakker wordt en goed heb geslapen - Een Toffe Dag.... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

een toffe dag - als de zon schijnt  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

als de zon schijnt - huidkanker



sorry - bij een goede vriend is onlangs huidkanker geconstateerd

----------


## gossie

huidkanker - ernstige ziekte

----------


## Raimun

ernstige ziekte ............roddel tante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

roddel tante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - wandelende krant :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

wandelende krant ..........lopend nieuws  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

lopend nieuws - twitteren! :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

twitteren...........kwetteren  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

kwetteren - ik word daar moe van :Stick Out Tongue:  (dus doe ik daar niet aan mee :Wink: )

----------


## jolanda27

ik word daar moe van - heel veel negatief nieuws op de tv en in de krant  :Frown: 

wanneer komt er een goed nieuws krant?

----------


## Raimun

ik word daar moe van ( dus doe ik daar niet aan mee ! ).....etalage shoppen  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

Oeps, allebei tegelijk Raimun  :Wink: 

etalages lopen - nu even niet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

negatief nieuws op tv en krant .............nieuwsgierigheids bevredigers !

( goed nieuws ..is geen "" hot item "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> Oeps, allebei tegelijk Raimun 
> 
> etalages lopen - nu even niet


ik zal 'n time out in acht nemen !!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

nieuwsgierigheidsbevredigers - papparazzi  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

paparazzi..............aasgieren  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

aasgieren - ruimen alles op  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

ruimen alles op ...........opgeruimd staat netjes  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

opgeruimd staat netjes - komt geen einde aan  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

komt geen einde aan - bedtijd  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Welterusten Raimun, slaap lekker

----------


## Raimun

komt geen einde aan .............dat doet de deur dicht  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> ochtend concert van de vogels - daar wordt ik pas écht blij van


hey Jo, ik heb een wake up lamp en die staat altijd op ""vogeltjes"" maar denk nu heel vaak dat mjn wekker afgaat.....door de vogeltjes buiten....dus ga mjin wekker maar op kikkertjes zetten ofzo,.....want ik raak echt de kluts kwijt, denk dan dat ik iets bijzonders heb......en sta op.....en er is niets om voor op te staan, ja voor het weer en de vogeltjes!!

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha, grappig Sietske, maar het is wel relaxed wakker worden zo.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Bijzonder zo'n lamp, ha,ha,...ja dan raak je in de war...ik wordt wakker door de koekkoek op mijn mobiele... :Stick Out Tongue: 

och waar zijn we gebleven.....

De deur dichtdoen? - Voor bedriegers  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

bedriegers - charlatans

----------


## Elisabeth9

Charlatans - Mensen zonder geweten  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

mensen zonder geweten - sociopaten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sociopaten - Democraten  :Big Grin:  dat rijmt...haha

----------


## sietske763

democraten - psychopaten  :Big Grin:  (rijmt ook!)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Psychopaten - Engelen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ja dat klopt Sietske...hahahhahahaha

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha - bla bla blaaa

----------


## Raimun

bla bla blaaaa..............prietpraat  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

prietpraat - heeft geen betekenis :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

heeft geen betekenis..............dromen

----------


## jolanda27

dromen - indrukken van de dag verwerken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

indrukken van de dag verwerken : dat doe ik letterlijk elke nacht en dat is niet fijn te noemen, levensechte dromen dus.

----------


## sietske763

levensechte dromen - moeheid

----------


## Raimun

moeheid............schildersezel

----------


## jolanda27

schildersezel - inspiratie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

inspiratie- gevoel

----------


## Raimun

gevoel..............raadgever

----------


## sietske763

raadgever - jurist

----------


## Raimun

jurist..............achterpoortjes

----------


## christel1

achterpoortjes : belastingsfraude

----------


## sietske763

belastingfraude - daarna snel emigreren

----------


## gossie

emigreren - andere kant van de wereld :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

andere kant van de wereld............zonneschijn  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

zonneschijn - mooiweerwolken

----------


## Raimun

mooiweerwolken...........geen vuiltje aan de lucht

----------


## Flogiston

geen vuiltje aan de lucht - onbezorgd

----------


## Raimun

onbezorgd .............geruste ziel

----------


## gossie

geruste ziel - vader

----------


## Suske'52

vader- onvervangbaar

----------


## jolanda27

onvervangbaar - onvoorwaardelijke liefde

----------


## Elisabeth9

Onvoorwaardelijke Liefde - Kostbaar  :Big Grin: 

Gossie: Sterkte lieverd....mooi gezegde...geruste ziel-vader  :Embarrassment:  Liefssssssssssss

----------


## Raimun

kostbaar .............vrede

----------


## sietske763

vrede - op aarde :Wink:  (dat lied moet jij kennen)

----------


## Raimun

vrede..op aarde ...............voor alle mensen van goede wil (zoals jij ) :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor alle mensen met goede wil - Minder pijn, Gezondheid, Geluk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Minder pijn , Gezonheid, Geluk .... bestelling is genoteerd  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

bestelling is genoteerd - levertijd

----------


## sietske763

levertijd - meestal 6 weken

----------


## Raimun

meestal 6 weken..............tempelslaap

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tempelslaap - Hemels  :Big Grin: 


Raimun: mooie foto van de paarden, prachtig  :Embarrassment:  ik galoppeer graag mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Hemels...............mensen lijk Engelen (zo zijn er hier wel 'n heel aantal   :Embarrassment:

----------


## helmpie

Mensen lijken engelen - sommige ook duivels

----------


## Raimun

> Tempelslaap - Hemels 
> 
> 
> Raimun: mooie foto van de paarden, prachtig  ik galoppeer graag mee


Telkens ik uitgegaloppeerd ben , ga ik aan de vijver naar het idylische zwanenspel kijken  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

sommige ook duivels......addergebroed

----------


## jolanda27

addergebroed - Wilders  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

Wilders ......wil d'er 's  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

wil d 'er 's - maar bakt er niks van  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

hij bakt er niks van ..............THC ( zoek maar op You Tube ! als je nog 'n + injectie nodig hebt  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

THC - daar doe ik niet aan  :Confused: 

Ik snap 'm niet, drugs?  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

daar doe ik niet aan - ben zo al prettig gestoord  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> daar doe ik niet aan - ben zo al prettig gestoord


welkom in de club  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

prettig gestoord .............zalig

----------


## jolanda27

Zalig - in dromenland  :Smile: 

Ha-ha, Raimun, ik had het helemaal verkeert begrepen. Ik dacht dat het een drug was. Moet ik toch eens naar luisteren dan.

----------


## dotito

in dromenland- lekker slapen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

lekker slapen - geen opvliegers

----------


## Suske'52

geen opvliegers - kouwelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

kouwelijk = ski sokken

----------


## Raimun

ski sokken .............sneeuw geiten  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

sneeuw geiten - lammetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

lammetjes - smikkelen

----------


## dolfijnjorien

smikkelen - chocolade <3

----------


## christel1

lammetje, dat eet je toch niet op ??? zo lieve beestjes....
chocolade : chocomousse

----------


## sietske763

chocomousse - dessert

----------


## Suske'52

dessert - mijn hobby  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

mijn hobby - slapen

----------


## jolanda27

slapen - als het lukt  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

als het lukt - vertrouwen

----------


## jolanda27

vertrouwen - in mijn man  :Smile: 

Ik heb een lot uit de loterij.

----------


## Raimun

> vertrouwen - in mijn man 
> 
> Ik heb een lot uit de loterij.


ik heb ook een lot uit de loterij...'t is maar het winnend lot dat waardevol is .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Mijn man - nog niet getrouwd

----------


## Raimun

nog niet getrouwd .......verdwaald

----------


## Flogiston

verdwaald - onbekende wegen ontdekkend

----------


## Raimun

onbekende wegen ontdekkend ............avontuur

----------


## gossie

avontuur - reis

----------


## helmpie

Reis- door mijn leven

----------


## Raimun

door mijn leven ....Ups & Downs

----------


## Elisabeth9

Up en Downs - Vreugde  :Big Grin: 


Dag Raimun ( galopperend paard die gaat kijken bij de mooie vijver )  :Embarrassment: 

Dag Jolanda, ik kan wel lachen om Wilders  :Big Grin:  ( niet bij beledigingen) hij krijgt de zwarte piet toegespeeld, maar hij houd de politiek "wel wakker" want sommigen zijn wolfen in schaapskleren! fijn weekend, Liefsssssss  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vreugde - plukken

----------


## jolanda27

plukken - bloemen  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth, alle politici praten de mensen naar de mond. Veel beloven en weinig geven, laat gekken in vreugde leven. Ken je dat spreekwoord?

----------


## sietske763

bloemen - vaasje

----------


## gossie

vaasje - pils :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

pils - schuimkraag

----------


## Suske'52

schuimkraag - perfect tappen ....

----------


## Flogiston

perfect tappen - niet in Engeland...

----------


## Suske'52

niet in Engeland - niet smaakvol  :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## Shadow

niet smaakvol - vies

----------


## Flogiston

vies - weerstand



Kinderen kweken een goede weerstand wanneer ze regelmatig lekker vies worden.

----------


## Shadow

weerstand-opbouwen

----------


## Flogiston

opbouwen - sociaal leven

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sociaal Leven - Mensen ontmoeten  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Mensen ontmoeten ........is : ont-moeten !

----------


## Suske'52

ont-moeten - goed aanvoelen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

goed aanvoelen - positief :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

positief - geladen

----------


## gossie

geladen - startklaar

----------


## Shadow

startklaar - vertrekken

----------


## Raimun

vertrekken .............trektocht

----------


## Elisabeth9

Trektocht - Caravan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadow

Caravan ............. Vakantie

----------


## Raimun

vakantie.................rust

----------


## sietske763

rust - reinheid en regelmaat (de 3 belangrijkste R,s in een mensenleven)

----------


## Flogiston

rust, reinheid en regelmaat - levertraan


(Dat werd vroeger gebruikt als de 'R' in de maand zat.)

----------


## Raimun

levertraan.......................weeralvis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shadow

weeralvis....................graten

----------


## gossie

graten - week :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

week : dagen

----------


## Raimun

dagen........zijn geteld (de mijne toch )  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

ma schattie toch...

----------


## Raimun

> ma schattie toch...


ben ondertussen de tel kwijt geraakt verdorie ..nu weet ik het niet meer  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

zijn geteld : mijn centen als ik er nog heb....

----------


## Raimun

mijn centen als ik er nog heb ........overvloedig gebrek

----------


## gossie

overvloedig gebrek - dubbel invalide :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

dubbel invalide ....onhandig

----------


## jolanda27

onhandig - twee linkerhanden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

twee linkerhanden ..........komt soms van pas

----------


## gossie

komt soms van pas - waterpas :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

waterpas - waterplas

----------


## jolanda27

een man - komt altijd van pas  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

(gelijk) een man, waterpas -  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

waterpas - waterplas

----------


## jolanda27

waterplas - vroeger lekker in springen  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

Oeps, wel een beetje slecht nederlands van mij.

----------


## gossie

vroeger lekker in springen - kaplaarsjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

kaplaarsjes - nostalgie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

nostalgie - kringloop

----------


## jolanda27

kringloop = mijn favoriete winkel 

Ik heb kleine oogjes gekregen, welterusten alle lieve dames en heer.  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

nostalgie - authentiek

----------


## sietske763

slaapze jootje en hopelijk niet zoveel opvliegers vannacht!

----------


## gossie

:d:d

----------


## Elisabeth9

Authentiek - Kunst  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Alles goed Raimun? je dagen geteld, jou tijd? ehhhh begrijp ik het verkeerd... :Big Grin:  ik schrok...Groetjes..

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Kunst - roep ik zo vaak bij mij in de klas! 

(vooral als een werkje misluktt en de kids helemaal sneu zijn.)

----------


## helmpie

roepen - ook luisteren

----------


## Shadow

ook luisteren............... soms eigenwijs

----------


## sietske763

eigenwijs - niet openstaan voor anderen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet openstaan voor anderen - Een tekortkoming  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flogiston

tekortkoming - verbeterkans

----------


## gossie

verbeterkans - 2e kans :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

2° kans................onderwijs

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Onderwijs - CITO toetsen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cito toetsen - Zenuwen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zenuwen - uiteinden

----------


## Raimun

uiteinden ...............aan elkaar knopen

----------


## gossie

aan elkaar knopen - touw

----------


## Elisabeth9

Touw - Touwtje Springen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadow

Touwtje springen................lang geleden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

lang geleden - historie

----------


## Shadow

Historie ..........Nostalgie

----------


## sietske763

nostalgie - jeugd foto,s

----------


## Shadow

jeugdfoto,s .............. fotoalbum

----------


## Raimun

fotoalbum..............momentopname

----------


## Shadow

moment opname.............. nu

----------


## Flogiston

nu - geniet ervan!

----------


## Shadow

geniet ervan............. altijd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

altijd - tijd voor jezelf nemen ... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tijd voor jezelf nemen... - is moeilijk

----------


## Flogiston

moeilijk - proberen, oefenen, leren, kunnen

----------


## Shadow

proberen, oefenen, leren, kunnen ................ belangrijk leerproces

----------


## Flogiston

leerproces - zelfverbetering

----------


## Shadow

zelfverbetering............... elke dag  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

elke dag - mediteren ..... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

mediteren - ontspanning :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ontspanning...............alles loslaten

----------


## gossie

alles loslaten - is ook een kunst! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

is ook 'n kunst ...........horen , zien en zwijgen  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

horen, zien en zwijgen - jij, Raimun :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

:Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

horen , zien en zwijgen ............oefenen baart kunst  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

oefenen baart kunst - zwijgen is goud

----------


## Shadow

zwijgen is goud.......... spreken is zilver

----------


## Suske'52

spreken is zilver - bij mijn man roest  :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## Shadow

bij mijn man roest.........suske ik geef je een dikke knuffel  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

dikke knuffel ....zoethoudertje

----------


## Flogiston

zoethoudertje - fopspeen

----------


## Raimun

fopspeen ......krokodillentraantjes

----------


## Suske'52

krokodillentraantjes - showmoment  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

showmoment : showtime (wie kijkt er naar de serie dexter op 8 tv ??? ) of op 13 street ??? heb het einde van seizoen 6 gezien, spannend en nu ben ik naar de beginreeks aan het kijken op 8 tv..... over de icetruckkiller... een aanrader hoor, voor degene die belgacomtv hebben, dexter op 8 coole serie... hopelijk blijven ze daar alle seizoenen uitzenden... heb de 1ste 4 niet kunnen volgen....

----------


## Raimun

> showmoment : showtime (wie kijkt er naar de serie dexter op 8 tv ??? ) of op 13 street ??? heb het einde van seizoen 6 gezien, spannend en nu ben ik naar de beginreeks aan het kijken op 8 tv..... over de icetruckkiller... een aanrader hoor, voor degene die belgacomtv hebben, dexter op 8 coole serie... hopelijk blijven ze daar alle seizoenen uitzenden... heb de 1ste 4 niet kunnen volgen....


beste moderator !!

Reklame voeren mag hier niet hoor !!! ( ook niet voor : B.........tv !! )
( van wie heb ik dat nog gehoord ????  :Wink:  )
Hopelijk brengt die showtime je niet tot het produceren van krokodillentraantjes ....
of zijn de zakdoekjes bij AH ook in aanbieding ?? :Cool:

----------


## christel1

zeg Raimun ik maak geen reclame he... ik word daar niet voor betaald en ik verkoop ook geen producten en ben geen medewerker van belgacom... en 13 street is een Nederlandse betaalzender, maar 8 tv niet... dan mag ik hier ook geen reclame meer maken voor een boek of zo dat ik gelezen heb want dat is ook reclame maken dan... niet overdrijven he manneken en dan mag er ook geen informatie meer uitgewisseld worden over medicijngebruik en andere zaken... ook niet over cola drinken dus want dat is een merkproduct... Gaan we die dan ook allemaal moeten schrappen ? en reklame wordt met een c geschreven en niet met een K van konijn... kijk eens op internet google... 
showtime : theatervoorstelling

----------


## christel1

en BTW, dexter gaat over een criminoloog-medisch deskundige die werkt voor de politie en die een seriemoordenaar is, maar dan wel een goeie, hij slacht de slechterikken af die door de politie niet kunnen veroordeeld worden... spannend...

----------


## Raimun

ja ja ja ja ja.....ik heb het begrepen juffrouw .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
wat die .. c .. betreft: ik volg het " groene boekje " niet altijd  :Wink: 
ofwel was ik toch in de ban van de reklame !!... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

theatervoorstelling ..........achter de coulissen staan

----------


## Shadow

achter de coulissen staan............. regisseur

----------


## Flogiston

regisseur - kan alleen iets bereiken wanneer hij samenwerkt met de acteurs

----------


## Elisabeth9

Samenwerken met Acteurs - Personage's  :Wink: 

Christel: hey wijffie wat heerlijk dat je zo enthousiast bent over je tv zender  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Raimun: lekker plagen he?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

personages - spelen een rol in een verhaal/film

----------


## gossie

spelen een rol..................figuranten :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

figuranten ...........debutanten

----------


## jolanda27

debutanten - frisse kijk

----------


## Suske'52

frisse kijk -ik ben zoekende ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

ik ben zoekende ........bezigheid

----------


## jolanda27

bezigheid - luiheid  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

luiheid - ontspannen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ontspannen - Bubbelbad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shadow

Bubbelbad..............Genieten  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

genieten - (te veel) koekjes bij de koffie

----------


## Raimun

( te veel ) koekjes bij de koffie ...............zoetekauw  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

zoetekauw - koekiesmonster :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Koekiemonster - sesamstraat=)=)

----------


## gossie

sesamstraat - kleuter-, kinder- en volwassenen progamma :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

kleuter kinder en volwassen programma : de Simpsons...

----------


## gossie

de Simpsons - humor :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

humor - geeft glans aan het leven  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

geeft glans aan het leven -poetsbeurt :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Poetsbeurt - Auto  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

auto : carwash (ik begin daar zelf niet meer aan)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Carwash - Stofzuigen  :Wink: 

Prima Christel, dat is veel te zwaar en het is goed en beter voor het milieu de wasstraat, (hergebruik)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en handig!!!!

----------


## gossie

stofzuigen - vloerkleed

----------


## Raimun

vloerkleed...............steentapijt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Steentapijt - Onderhoud  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

onderhoud - product

----------


## Raimun

product.............vraag en aanbod

----------


## Suske'52

vraag en aanbod - reclame

----------


## Shadow

reclame........... foldertjes bekijken

----------


## gossie

foldertjes bekijken - 'n bezigheid :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Bezigheid - Sporten  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

sporten - lenigheid

----------


## christel1

lenigheid : turnen

----------


## Raimun

turnen...............circus

----------


## christel1

circus : raimun is de clown lol sorry hoor ik kon het me niet laten....

----------


## gossie

clown - humor

----------


## Raimun

> clown - humor


_Hij nam zijn vrouw , haar geld , de benen en de eerste trein naar Amsterdam_

----------


## Raimun

humor..............karikaturist

----------


## sietske763

karikaturist - tekenen

----------


## gossie

tekenen - dat is een kunst :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dat is een kunst - Geboorte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

geboorte - pijnlijk

----------


## christel1

pijnlijk : roddelen en achterklap

----------


## dotito

roddelen en achterklap - is iets voor mensen die zich minderwaardig voelen

----------


## gossie

mensen die zich minderwaardig voelen - jezelf wegzetten :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jezelf wegzetten - Tekortkoming  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

tekortkoming : iedereen heeft er wel 1

----------


## gossie

iedereen heeft er wel 1 - of misschien 2 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

of misschien 2  :Stick Out Tongue: .........of zeer vele !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

of zeer vele : gelijk ik dus....

----------


## Suske'52

gelijk ik dus - een geêmancipeerde vrouw .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

Gelijk mij dus

----------


## gossie

gelijk mij dus - homogeen

----------


## Raimun

homogeen ............geen homo  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

geen home : not gay (niet plezant)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Not Gay - Hetero  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

hetero - stel :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

stel.............vermenigvuldigen  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

vermenigvuldigen :Cool:  - nageslacht :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

na-geslacht................zo ongeveer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Zo ongeveer - niet perfect

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet perfect - Je partner  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

je partner- stuur hem soms nd. maan ....  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadow

Stuur hem soms nd maan- sterren bekijken

----------


## Suske'52

sterren bekijken - zen  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> je partner- stuur hem soms nd. maan ....


" of plak hem achter het behang !!

----------


## Raimun

Zen...................verlichting

----------


## Suske'52

verlichting - zucht ....( zuuuuuccchhhhhttttt :Wink:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## jolanda27

zucht - geeft lucht  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

geeft lucht - een puffertje :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

puffertje...........hulpmiddel

----------


## gossie

hulpmiddel - rollator :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadow

Rollator.......... Scootmobiel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flogiston

Scootmobiel - Afslaan zonder eerst te kijken of dat verantwoord is

----------


## Shadow

Afslaan zonder eerst te kijken of dat verantwoord is... Scootmobiel levensgevaarlijk  :Frown: .

Ik weet er helaas alles van, rij er zelf in  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

Wat ik nou nooit heb begrepen: die dingen hebben toch spiegels? Als je die niet gebruikt, haal ze er dan af...

Als de situatie zodanig is dat je in de spiegels niet alles kunt overzien, kijk dan eerst in de spiegels of je in ieder geval een klein draaitje kunt maken. Zo niet: stoppen tot dat wel kan. Kan het wel, maak dan dat kleine draaitje, en kijk op je gemak of je veilig kunt afslaan.

Hoe kan het dat dit zo moeilijk is voor het gros van de scootmobielrijders? Die moeten toch ook iets kunnen leren van al die keren dat ze een gevaarlijke situatie veroorzaakten?

----------


## christel1

dit is volledig off topic..... dus sorry maar hou er mee op. Er zijn mensen die een scootmobiel nodig hebben voor hun gezondheid en het zijn niet altijd die mensen die er gevaarlijk gaan mee rijden, een klein beetje respect is hier niet misplaatst voor de mensen die zeker op dit forum afhankelijk zijn van zoiets.... 
Levensgevaarlijk : fietsen met je ipad op je oren zodat je het verkeer niet hoort aankomen....

----------


## Shadow

..

----------


## gossie

Sorry ik weet niet waar dit over gaat?

scootmobiel - trotse buurvrouw (van mij)

----------


## Flogiston

Trotse buurvrouw - gelijk heeft ze!




Sorry Christel, ik ben alleen benieuwd waarom sommige mensen (scootmobielrijders of iPad-luisteraars, dat maakt niet uit) steevast hetzelfde gevaarlijke gedrag blijven vertonen. Terwijl de oplossing toch zo eenvoudig is, en de veiligheid voor iedereen zou vergroten. En voor de scootmobielrijders: als we nu weten _waarom_ ze hun spiegels niet gebruiken, kunnen we er misschien iets aan doen - en daarmee doen we zowel de scootmobielrijder als de overige verkeersdeelnemers een plezier.

----------


## gossie

gelijk heeft ze - onafhankelijk :Wink: 

(ps Flogistan, misschien gebruiken ze wel de spiegels, maar niet op de manier zoals jij misschien denkt! :Wink: )

----------


## Shadow

Onafhankelijk- Zelfstandigheid 


(Wat ik bedoelde met gevaarlijk is, er zit geen rem op een scootmobiel, als ik het gas los laat rij ik/je altijd nog een stukje door.)

----------


## gossie

zelfstandigheid - automunie :Smile: 

( Van de buurvrouw begrepen, laat je gas los, "handen omhoog" stopt de scootmobiel gelijk)

----------


## gossie

automunie = autonomie  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

autonomie - déja vu ;-)




Mijn vraag ging niet over het kunnen remmen maar over het zomaar van richting veranderen zonder te kijken of je op dat moment wordt ingehaald - wat heel gevaarlijk is.

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, ga je nu blijven zeveren over dat remmen of niet ???? Ik had toch gevraagd om dit stop te zetten of begrijp je het woord STOP niet, dan staat ook in de wegcode... met een groot bord erbij nog. En gebruik jij altijd je spiegels of doe jij nooit iets tegen de wegcode, dan ben je perfect..... en niemand is perfect ...
déja-vu : herhalingen op tv

----------


## Suske'52

herhalingen tv.- tot vervelens toe  :Mad:  

@christel kalm...lieve .... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

zelfstandigheid - automunie ? (autonomie ? )- buurvrouw...........capriolen  :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Capriolen - jonge mensen op de "fiets"  :Big Grin: 

Ophoudennnnnn  :Mad:  allemaal!!!!! laten we dan naar het afreageerhoekje gaan!  :Wink: 
ik doe "niet" de groeten..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shadow

Jonge mensen op de fiets.............Genieten van de buitenlucht, zon

----------


## Raimun

Genieten van de buitenlucht , zon ...............zonsopgang

----------


## christel1

zonsopgang : zonsondergang op een zwoele zomeravond met een mooie oranje zon...

----------


## dotito

zonsondergang - geeft rust

----------


## Raimun

> zonsopgang : zonsondergang op een zwoele zomeravond met een mooie oranje zon...


_....languit liggend in 'n luie stoel..genietend van 'n fris pintje en leuk gezelschap...._

----------


## Raimun

geeft rust ...inderdaad  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

inderdaad - is het zomer  :Confused: 

(dat wordt een mooi Pinksterweekend)  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

is het zomer- eindelijk ....

----------


## gossie

eindelijk...................................'n heerlijke warme regenbuitje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

'n heerlijk warm regenbuitje .........groei

----------


## jolanda27

groei - onkruid verwijderen

----------


## Shadow

Onkruid verwijderen .... Tuinieren

----------


## dotito

tuinieren - groene vingers

----------


## gossie

groene vingers - vingerplant

----------


## Raimun

vingerplant...............luchtzuiverend

----------


## sietske763

luchtzuiverend - afzuigkap

----------


## jolanda27

afzuigkap - ondingen om schoon te maken  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

onding om schoon te maken ......uitdaging  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

uitdaging - grapjas  :Cool:

----------


## Flogiston

grapjas - pias

----------


## Raimun

Pias.................eiwit-remmer  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

eiwit-remmer - pias :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

pias....apestreken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Apestreken - Dierentuin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

dierentuin - ontspanning  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

ontspanning..............stoom aflaten  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

stoom aflaten - snelkookpan :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

snelkookpan...........sudderpotje  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

sudderpotje..........waar is de tijd  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

sudderpotje : wordt hier nog regelmatig gemaakt hoor 
waar is de tijd : toen ik 16 was (al heel lang geleden dus)

----------


## Suske'52

toen ik zestien was- kon ik de hele wereld aan ...( nu wat minder .. :Big Grin:  :Wink: )

----------


## Raimun

( effe off topic !!  :Wink:  )

Indertijd kon ik niet vlug genoeg 17 zijn !!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool: 
want dan ....!!!!

Mit siebzehn fângt Doch erst das Leben an 
Mit 17 hat man noch Träume, 
da wachsen noch alle Bäume 
in den Himmel der Liebe. 
Mit 17 kann man noch hoffen, 
da sind die Wege noch offen 
in den Himmel der Liebe. 
Doch mit den Jahren 
wird man erfahren 
daß manche der Träume zerrann'. 
Doch wenn man jung ist, 
so herrlich jung ist, 
wer denkt, ja, wer denkt schon daran?

Mit 17 hat man noch Träume, 
da wachsen noch alle Bäume 
in den Himmel der Liebe. 
Junge Leute fragen nicht, 
was man darf und kann. 
Junge Leute seh'n die Welt mit eig'nen Augen an. 
Und ist diese Welt auch oft fern der Wirklichkeit, 
wo ist der, der ihnen nicht lächelnd das verzeiht?

.....................................
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

sudderpotje - leeftijd :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

leeftijd..............grijze haren

----------


## dotito

grijze haren - heeft zijn charme

----------


## Suske'52

heeft zijn charme -gentleman  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

gentleman - lady

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lady - Schoenen  :Big Grin:  


"ik" ben er "weer" hehe ff wennen he?
Raimunneke: prachtig gedicht/vers 17 jaar oud...dat zou je eigenlijk bij de gedichten kunnen neerzetten, zodat anderen het ook kunnen lezen!!! .Mooi... :Embarrassment:  fijn weekend..

----------


## sietske763

schoenen - hakken

----------


## gossie

hakken - 't oosten van het land  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

't Oosten van het land.............zon's opgang  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

zon's opgang - zon's ondergang :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

zon's ondergang............kilte van de nacht  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

kilte van de nacht - lekker onder de dekens :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

lekker onder de dekens .......wachtend op het zandmannetje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

of het vrouwtje van het zandmannetje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> of het vrouwtje van het zandmannetje


Het zandmannetje is 'n uniek en enig exemplaar ..volledig opgebouwd uit zand !
Vermits hij geen ribben heeft , kan het scheppingswonder van zijn gemalin niet plaatsvinden ( cfr. Genesis 3 , )
Hij zit dus ook niet aan de tafel van vermenigvuldiging !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> of het vrouwtje van het zandmannetje


moest hij bijgevolg toch 'n vrouwtje hebben ..zal je tevergeefs op hem wachten , 
met alle gevolgen vandien !!  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

vrouwtje van het zandmannetje ....iemand zand in de ogen strooien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

> Het zandmannetje is 'n uniek en enig exemplaar ..volledig opgebouwd uit zand !
> Vermits hij geen ribben heeft , kan het scheppingswonder van zijn gemalin niet plaatsvinden ( cfr. Genesis 3 , )
> Hij zit dus ook niet aan de tafel van vermenigvuldiging !!


ok

----------


## Raimun

ok.................goed gekeurd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedgekeurd - Ogen  :Big Grin: 

Oke luitjes...Raimunneke...is die "zak" zand nou al wel leeg? hahahahaha zo leren we nog eens wat...doegieeeee

----------


## Neetje

Ogen - Spiegel van de ziel

----------


## Raimun

spiegel van de ziel .............confrontatie met het wezenlijke

----------


## Raimun

> Goedgekeurd - Ogen 
> 
> Oke luitjes...Raimunneke...is die "zak" zand nou al wel leeg? hahahahaha zo leren we nog eens wat...doegieeeee


Haha ..Elisabetheke 
die " zak " .....da's iets speciaals !!
Dat is niet lijk de " zak van sinterklaas " !! ..die is nl. op enkele dagen leeg ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hij heeft dan 'n jaar nodig om hem terug te vullen !!  :Cool: 

De "zak van het zandmannetje" daarentegen...raakt blijkbaar nooit leeg !! 
Dag in dag uit en dit sinds mensenheugnis , dwaalt hij rond ..kwistig met het zand strooiend !! :Wink: 
Meestal strooit hij zand in de ogen ..met nogal wisselende gevolgen ...
soms zelfs zeer nare ervaringen !!  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Confrontatie met het wezenlijke - Rimpels  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ja Raimun...goede zandmannetjes wil ik graag om mij heen hebben...daggggg

----------


## Suske'52

Rimpels- lijnen vh. leven

----------


## Raimun

lijnen van het leven ..........onthullen de levensloop

----------


## Suske'52

onthullen de levensloop -handlijnkunde

----------


## Raimun

handlijnkunde............de aaplijn  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

de aaplijn............hoofdijn van de handpalm ( middenlijn )

bij mij is die goed ontwikkeld , diep en over de ganse handpalm !
moet ik dan toch niet langer meer gaan zoeken naar mijn verre voorouders ??  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

hoofdlijn..............belangrijk gedachtengoed  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

belangijk gedachtengoed..............vergeten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

vergeten.............hoe was dat ??  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

hoe was dat ??........van krommenaas gebaren !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

van krommenaas gebaren......overlevingskunst  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> Confrontatie met het wezenlijke - Rimpels  
> 
> Ja Raimun...goede zandmannetjes wil ik graag om mij heen hebben...daggggg


_Voel ik mij nu aangesproken ?_

----------


## sietske763

overlevingskunst - masker opzetten

----------


## gossie

masker opzetten - masker afzetten :Confused:

----------


## Flogiston

masker afzetten - open vizier

----------


## gossie

open vizier - verre(n)kijker

----------


## Raimun

verre(n) kijker..............observeren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Observeren - Mensen kijken op het terras  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Nou Raimun: uitgespeeld jongeman....hahahahaha...maffie....Fijn weekend...pas goed op jezelf.... :Smile:

----------


## gossie

mensen kijken op het terras - heerlijke bezigheid :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

heerlijke bezigheid............bakken  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> mensen kijken op het terras - heerlijke bezigheid


foeiii  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

bakken - oven

----------


## gossie

oven - wekkertje loopt af :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wekkertje loopt af - Opstaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

opstaan - douchen

----------


## Raimun

douchen.............stembanden testen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

stembanden testen - olé olé oranje is oké :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

olé olé oranje is oké ........
maar het balletje wil nog niet mee..
hopelijk volgt het straks wel gedwee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

olé olé oranje is oké ........
maar het balletje wil nog niet mee..
hopelijk volgt het straks wel gedwee -


Misschien lukt het wel in helft 2 ........ nee?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Misschien lukt het wel in de 2de helft - zet de wissels alvast onder de douche, kunnen zij de koffers alvast uit het hotel halen en de bus warm laten draaien. kan de rest zo ook onder de douche na de wedstrijd. vol gas naar huis en kunnen ze morgenochtend om 8 uur gewoon weer naar kantoor!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Misschien lukt het wel in helft 2? - Blamage  :Frown:  ( voetbal )

Dolfijntje..."JIJ" snapt het...goed zo, ik moest er om lachen...doegie... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

blamage..............oranje ravage  :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oranje ravage - Teleurstelling  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

teleurstelling - nieuwe moed

----------


## gossie

nieuwe moed - op naar het WK

----------


## Raimun

op naar het WK...............kassa kassa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kassa Kassa - Casino (gokhal)  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

casino - miljoenen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

miljoenen.......sterretjes  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

sterretjes - vuurwerk :Wink:

----------


## christel1

vuurwerk : dieronvriendelijk

----------


## gossie

dieronvriendelijk - vliegenmepper

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vliegenmepper - goed voor de vliegen! =)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed voor de vliegen - Buiten zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Buiten zijn - zonnebaren

----------


## gossie

zonnebaren - verbranden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verbranden - Schadelijk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

schadelijk - dampen :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

dampen ....H2SO4  :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

H2SO4 - Giftig  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Giftig..............achterklap en liegen  :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

achterklap en liegen - dagtaak

----------


## Raimun

> achterklap en liegen - dagtaak


??... :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

dagtaak...................mondspoeling :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

> ??...


roddelenen liegen kost zoveel tijd.......bv al die huismoeders op het schoolplein ( 4x per dag)

----------


## Raimun

> roddelenen liegen kost zoveel tijd.......bv al die huismoeders op het schoolplein ( 4x per dag)


je had mij al op het verkeerde been gezet .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahahaha...!

----------


## christel1

hm 4 x per dag ?? lijkt me wel raar... ik dacht dan wel eerder aan 6 keer per dag, 's morgens, 's middags en 's avonds... 
huismoeders op het schoolplein : gezellig onderonsje dan maar

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Gezellig onderonsje - heerlijk saampjes met me oppaskindjes thuis zitten

----------


## sietske763

> hm 4 x per dag ?? lijkt me wel raar... ik dacht dan wel eerder aan 6 keer per dag, 's morgens, 's middags en 's avonds... 
> huismoeders op het schoolplein : gezellig onderonsje dan maar


hebben ze in B s,avonds ook school???????????????????
hier 2x dus 2x brengen en halen........is 4 x :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

oppaskindje -kleinkind

----------


## dolfijnjorien

kleinkind - dat duurt nog heel lang voordat ik dat krijg=)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dat duurt nog heel lang - Trouwen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

trouwen - hele mooie creme trouwjurken :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Trouwen..........verbond ..( ev. vieren in mooie creme trouwjurken )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verbond - Vakbond  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Vakbond :Big Grin:  - vers van de pers :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vers van de pers - jus d'orange

----------


## gossie

jus d' orange - met vruchtvlees :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

vruchtvlees.............gepelde steak  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

gepelde steak - medium gebakken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Medium gebakken - Zonnebaden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Zonnebaden........La Douce France  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

La douche France - Kasteel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kasteel - Wijnranken  :Big Grin: 
Nog 2 dagen ploeteren en dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wijnranken - druiven

----------


## gossie

druiven - vruchten

----------


## Suske'52

vruchten-rijpen

----------


## Raimun

rijpen.....bierbrouwen  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Bierbrouwen - alcohol

----------


## Raimun

alcohol........Bob !!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Bob - bob de bouwer :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Bob de Bouwer....kunnen wij het maken ?..nou en of !! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

kunnen wij het maken - twee linkerhanden hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

twee linkerhanden hebben.......komt soms van pas !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

komt soms van pas - waterpas :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

waterpas..........werktuig.. :EEK!:

----------


## witkop

werktuig=man

----------


## Raimun

man = kracht  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

kracht : doorgaan als je het eventjes allemaal niet meer ziet zitten...

----------


## jolanda27

doorgaan als je het eventjes allemaal niet meer ziet zitten - verstand op nul!

Christel, sterkte met alles en veel beterschap.

----------


## sietske763

verstand op nul - blik op oneindig (voor de belgen; een NL spreuk)

----------


## Raimun

doorgaan als je het eventjes allemaal niet meer ziet zitten..... karakter !

----------


## gossie

karakter - stevig :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

stevig......mastworp + halvesteek  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

mastworp + halve steek - knopen

----------


## Raimun

knopen.................in zakdoek

----------


## dolfijnjorien

in zakdoek - tranen van verdriet

----------


## gossie

tranen van verdriet - opluchting :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

opluchting - proefwerk resultaat

----------


## gossie

proefwerk resultaat - voldoende/goed :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

voldoende/goed............geslapen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

geslapen - uitgerust  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Uitgerust - 24 uur slapen

----------


## gossie

24 uur slapen - etmaal

----------


## Raimun

etmaal.............metaal ( anagram ! )

----------


## gossie

metaal - messing

----------


## Raimun

messing - legering

----------


## Raimun

legering .............ringele

----------


## gossie

ringele - hengelen!!!

----------


## Raimun

hengelen ..... water

----------


## dolfijnjorien

water - een druppel die de emmer doet overlopen

----------


## gossie

een druppel die de emmer doet overlopen - dat was vandaag; boos :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

> een druppel die de emmer doet overlopen - dat was vandaag; boos


Oeiiii !!! :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

dat was vandaag, boos - even stoom afblazen  :Frown: 

Gossie, hopenlijk ben je weer een beetje bekomen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Even stoom afblazen - Groente  :Big Grin: 

Hopenlijk vandaag stoom weg !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Jootje, Liefsssssssss

----------


## jolanda27

> Even stoom afblazen - Groente 
> 
> Hopenlijk vandaag stoom weg !!!  Jootje, Liefsssssssss


@ Ha, ha Elisabeth, bedankt, maar de stoom kwam van Gossie.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

nou dan hopen we maar dat de stoom van Gossie weg is......
liefs, meiss!!

----------


## sietske763

Groente - vezels

----------


## Raimun

Vezels......darmverkeer  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

darmverkeer-laxeermiddel

----------


## Raimun

laxeermiddel ........is goed voor de vooruitgang van de achteruitgang  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimunneke: hahahahaha wat schrijf je nu dan toch????? lachen....je hebt het mooi verwoord....wat een lange zin toch!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is goed voor de vooruitgang van de achteruitgang - Deur open doen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

deur open doen - visite

----------


## Elisabeth9

Visite - Gezellig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Gezellig .....'n terrasje doen (.. appeltaart met slagroom  :Cool:  )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een terrasje doen - Mensen bekijken  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ja Raimun....zalig zo'n taartje.... :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

mensen bekijken - humor :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Humor........" Lof der zotheid "  :Cool:  (Erasmus )

----------


## sietske763

lof der zotheid - carnaval

----------


## Elisabeth9

Carnaval - Feest  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

feest - bruiloft

----------


## dolfijnjorien

bruiloft - mooie witte jurk=)

----------


## sietske763

mooie witte jurk - wit wasmiddel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wit wasmiddel - Soda  :Smile: 


Raimun: nogmaals Proficiat, jammer dat ik te laat was! heb je een taartje gegeten? Knuffel van mij.... :Big Grin:  ehhh fijn weekend....

----------


## Raimun

> Wit wasmiddel - Soda 
> 
> 
> Raimun: nogmaals Proficiat, jammer dat ik te laat was! heb je een taartje gegeten? Knuffel van mij.... ehhh fijn weekend....


Ik wacht nog op die appeltaart met slagroom !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

Soda ................soda water !

----------


## sietske763

soda water - schoonmaakmiddel

----------


## sietske763

> Ik wacht nog op die appeltaart met slagroom !!


hahahaa, ik ben lekker eerst aan de beurt!!

----------


## jolanda27

schoonmaakmiddel - fris

----------


## Raimun

fris...............plonsparty

----------


## jolanda27

plonsparty - afkoeling 

Ha, Raimun, ook genoten van het mooie weer?

----------


## Raimun

afkoeling.................kerncentrale 

ja  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

kerncentrale - dan liever een plonsparty  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> kerncentrale - dan liever een plonsparty


wel niet te dicht bij de kerncentrale ( koelwater )  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

..dan liever de plonsparty........waterpret

----------


## jolanda27

waterpret - kinderen zijn er dol op  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

kinderen zijn er dol op - ijsjes

----------


## Raimun

> kinderen zijn er dol op - ijsjes


ik ook  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ijsjes - Italiaans  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

italiaans - mooie mannen (alleen mogen ze wel wat langer zijn)

----------


## Raimun

mooie mannen..........zegt mijn spiegel ook  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

whahahaha dit is dus weer typisch Raimun!!!!!
echt een ijzersterke!!

----------


## sietske763

zegt mijn spiegel ook - langzamerhand een beter figuur

----------


## Raimun

langzamerhand een beter figuur ...zelfvertrouwen

----------


## jolanda27

Italiaans - ijs voor de liefhebber  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dat is iets voor jou Raimun.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

zelfvertrouwen / ijs - schaatsen :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Oeps, ik ben te vlug.  :Big Grin: 

Zelfvertrouwen - moet groeien

----------


## Raimun

met ijsschaatsen " niet te vlug "navigerend op glad ijs doet het zelfvertrouwen groeien ! oeffff !

----------


## gossie

moet groeien - wij allen :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

wij allen - samen zijn we sterk  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

samen zijn we sterk ......Marxisme  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

samen zijn we sterk - GOUD :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

GOUD........ ...-koorts  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

marxisme/goud - SP koorts :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

SP koorts  :Big Grin: .......Jan met de pet  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

Jan met de pet - verkiezingen september :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

verkiezingen september - zieltjes winnen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

verkiezingen september ....melancholie im september  :Wink:  ('' goude ouwe "  :Cool: )

----------


## Raimun

zieltjes winnen ......halleluja !!

----------


## gossie

goude ouwe - hit :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

hit ........hij is terug ! :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

hit - actueel  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

actueel ....... Olympic games  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

hij is terug en actueel - Epke Zonderland morgen middag even over half 5 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

wie is " Epke Zonder-land " ?

----------


## jolanda27

> hij is terug en actueel - Epke Zonderland morgen middag even over half 5


Volgens mij een turner.  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Epke zonder-land - turner; specialist op de rekstok  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

dank je " lady's "...ik moet mijne cultuur gaan bijvijzelen !! foeiii r.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zie je wel !! verdorie ....'t is " *opvijzelen* " ipv " bijvijzelen !!! 
hoog tijd dat ik er iets aan ga doen !! :Wink:

----------


## gossie

cultuur opvijzelen - ontwikkeling :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ontwikkeling...............donkere kamer

----------


## gossie

doka - duister :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

duister .........what's in a man's mind  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

what's in a man's mind :Confused:  - dromen

----------


## Raimun

dromen..... van verre stranden  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

van verre stranden - vakantie (de zon)

----------


## Raimun

vakantie ( zon ) ...'n uiltje vangen in de lommer  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

...'n uiltje vangen in de lommer :Cool:  - ik ga nu 'n "grote uil" vangen in mijn bed :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> ...'n uiltje vangen in de lommer - ik ga nu 'n "grote uil" vangen in mijn bed


"" goede vangst " !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uil - Nachtdier  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat een nachtelijke gesprekken zeg...haha...een zootje dat associeren... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

nachtdier - vleermuis :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

vleermuizen ............nuttige diertjes !! 
(verorberen enorme hoeveelheden insekten o.a. muggen )

----------


## sietske763

nuttige diertjes - spinnen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spinnen - Tropen  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Tropen ..............Jungle

----------


## sietske763

jungle - tarzan (nee raimun.....ik bedoel niet......je weet wel.... :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tarzan - Leuke Mannen  :Big Grin:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Raimun

leuke mannen.......hebben 'n geoefend oog  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> jungle - tarzan (nee raimun.....ik bedoel niet......je weet wel....)


natuurlijk weet ik dat wel Sietske !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

hebben 'n geoefend oog ................boogschutters  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

boogschutters - sterrenbeeld

----------


## Raimun

sterrenbeeld..............Astrologie  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

astrologie - overtuiging

----------


## gossie

overtuiging - geloof :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geloof - in jezelf.....

----------


## gossie

in jezelf.... - ....geloven :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

geloven ..............twijfelen

----------


## sietske763

twijfelen - bij moeilijkheden......(het nut er soms niet van inzien)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bij Moeilijkheden - ANWB Bellen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

ANWB bellen .....alles naar wens bekomen  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

alles naar wens bekomen - deels :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

deels.......is meer dan niets  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

is meer dan niets - iets

----------


## Raimun

iets............onzijdig

----------


## christel1

onzijdig : het

----------


## sietske763

het - lidwoord

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lidwoord - Alfabet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

alfabet ..............alfabetisering  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

alfabetisering - correct

----------


## jolanda27

correct - spellen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spellen - Plezier  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

plezier - lol

----------


## Raimun

L O L ............*L*aat *O*ns *L*achen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Laat ons lachen - Ontspannen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

ontspannen - (bij) lezen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

( bij ) lezen ...............verjaardagswensen ?!  :Smile:  ( bij deze nog ééntje voor Sarah  :Cool:  )

----------


## gossie

verjaardagwensen - leuke cadeautjes :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

leuke cadeautjes........... verwennen  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

verwennen - beautyfarm

----------


## Raimun

beautyfarm.............koemest !

----------


## gossie

beautyfarm - tegoedbon

----------


## gossie

tegoedbon koemest - goed voor de rozen in het najaar :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> beautyfarm - tegoedbon


maar niet voor koemest hé !! haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

rozen in het najaar .........laatbloeiers  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

laatbloeiers - herfstasters :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

herfstasters...........kleurentapijt  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

kleurentapijt - creatief

----------


## sietske763

creatief - breien :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

breïen - weer hip  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weer Hip - De Retro tijd..... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

de retro tijd ............terug naar af !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Terug naar af - Mode  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

mode - uitverkoop

----------


## Raimun

uitverkoop ...........rommelmarkt

----------


## sietske763

rommelmarkt - goed doel (De opbrengst>gebeurt in Nl heel vaak)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed doel - Belangrijk  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

belangrijk - je naaste liefhebben

----------


## Raimun

je naaste liefhebben ............acceptatie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Acceptatie - Ziekte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ziekte - hulp

----------


## Raimun

hulp ................noodkreet !!

----------


## gossie

noodkreet!! - hulp bieden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hulp bieden - Naastenliefde  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

naastenliefde - mantelzorg

----------


## Raimun

mantelzorg.............verstelatelier  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

verstelatelier - rits inzetten

----------


## Raimun

rits inzetten ............doctorandus naaikunde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

drs. - tegenwoordig Master :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> drs. - tegenwoordig Master


In feite maakt het weinig uit hoe je het noemt !!.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
hoofdzaak blijft : '' dat die rits geplaatst wordt '' !!!... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

naaikunde rits inzetten :Stick Out Tongue:  - doorstikken  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

rits inzetten - spijkerbroek

----------


## gossie

spijkerbroek - goudmijn :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

goudmijn ............"" ..hallo hoe gaat het met je ?""

----------


## gossie

hallo hoe gaat het met je - prima (goudmijn- de eerste spijkerbroek werd gedragen als werkbroek in de goudmijnen, vandaar..........) :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

whahahaaha, snapte m ook al niet maar vind je antwoord erg grappig Raimun....

----------


## sietske763

prima - in orde

----------


## Raimun

in orde .....alle 7 netjes op 'n rijtje !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

in orde - de eerste minuten van week 3? :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

de eerste minuten van week 3 !! ....nog maar 10.074 minuten te gaan ! :Wink: 

( dan start week 4 ...van club fity One !! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## sietske763

nog maar 10.0074 min. te gaan - lange tijd

----------


## gossie

nog maar 10.0074 te gaan - ja :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> nog maar 10.0074 te gaan - ja


jullie gaan per 10 weken vooruit ??  :EEK!: 
voor mij volstaat week per week ...om te kunnen volgen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

> jullie gaan per 10 weken vooruit ?? 
> voor mij volstaat week per week ...om te kunnen volgen !!


Ik bedoelde eigenlijk een nulletje eraf  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

dat had ik wel begrepen hoor  :Wink: ...

----------


## gossie

begrijpen - empathie

----------


## Raimun

empathie......kijk eens in de puttekes van mijn ogen  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

kijk es in de puttekes van mijn ogen - slaap :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

slaap.......zandmannetje... :Cool:  ( slaap wel ...)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zandmannetje - Zee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

zee - blauw :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blauw - ROOD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

*Rood* - *Zwart*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

zwart - kat

(* beste vriendins kat is zwart met witte pootjes vandaar  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Suske'52

kat - hond  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

hond - uitlaten :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

uitlaten -buitenlucht

----------


## Petra717

buitenlucht - vervuild

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vervuild - Luier  :Big Grin:  

Welkom Luuss: dikke kusssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

luier - absorberend

----------


## Raimun

absorberen ......Polonium-210  :EEK!:  (radioactieve isotoop , zit in sigarettenrook  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Polonium-210 - Tabaksindustrie.... :Wink: 

(radioactief, vandaar dat ik hyper wordt Raimun)  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

tabaksindustrie -criminelen :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

criminelen............gestoorde DNA lus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

criminelen : gestoorde DNA lus, dan moeten er van tegenwoordig heel veel gestoord zijn hoor... hoe gek kan je het maken ? 
gestoorde DNA : erfelijke ziekte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Erfelijke ziekte - Gezondheidszorg  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Gezondheidszorg..........mensen van goede wil  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

mensen van goede wil : ikke (hou het neefje van mijn overleden zus bij dit schooljaar) dus dat mag ook eens gezegd worden...

----------


## Raimun

> mensen van goede wil : ikke (hou het neefje van mijn overleden zus bij dit schooljaar) dus dat mag ook eens gezegd worden...


_zal ik de deur nu even openzetten Christel !!!  haha !_ 

ewel , je hebt gelijk ..mag gezegd worden ..is niet meer zo vanzelfsprekend in deze tijd !! :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik - ego

----------


## Raimun

e g o.........ErvaringsGerichtOnderwijs  :Cool:

----------


## Luuss0404

ErvaringsGerichtOnderwijs - leven!

Goed gevonden Raimun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leven - Vrede  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Vrede - Als dat eens zou kunnen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

asl dat eens zou kunnen - echte vleugels hebben 

(zodat ik naar iedereen kon vliegen om een knuffel te brengen)

----------


## Raimun

echte vleugels hebben ......Jonathan Livingston Seagull

----------


## Raimun

Jonathan Livingstone Seagull ...........parabel van de zelf-perfectie

----------


## Raimun

zelf-perfectie.........samenstelling van : " alles wat wij zijn " ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Alles wat wij zijn - Geboorte  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

geboorte - beschuit met muisjes

----------


## Luuss0404

beschuit met muisjes - kinder ontbijt  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

kinder ontbijt ............te zoet  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

te zoet - suikerspin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

suikerspin.........snoepkraam op de kermis ( foor !)  :Cool:

----------


## dotito

snoepkraam kermis(foor)-gezellige sfeer met veel lawaai

----------


## Luuss0404

gezellige sfeer met veel lawaai - dierentuin  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

dierentuin...........op bezoek bij mijn broertjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

op bezoek bij mijn broertjes - zusjes :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

zusjes............giechelen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

giechelen - samen binnenpretjes

----------


## Raimun

samen binnenpretjes.......onder moeders paraplu

----------


## jolanda27

onder moeders paraplu - lang geleden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

onder moeders paraplu - liedje :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

hahahah tegelijk!

liedje van lang geleden :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

liedje van lang geleden.........klein klein kleutertje

----------


## sietske763

(hahahaha jullie raden nooit wat er nu door de huiskamer galmt........haha ""onder moeders paraplu"".......op you tube, op andere pc opgezocht door echtgenoot!)

----------


## jolanda27

klein klein kleutertje - uit de oude doos  :Big Grin: 

Sietske, grappig, daar zou ik niet opkomen zo gauw.

----------


## Raimun

uit de oude doos ..... Dorus ...( Poesie maauw )  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

@ sietske .....heb het ook beluisterd zo juist ..leuk melodietje hé !!

----------


## jolanda27

Dorus (poesie mauww) - vergane glorie

----------


## Luuss0404

vergane glorie - mooie herinneringen

----------


## Raimun

mooie herinneringen.............eerste lief  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

eerste lief - blauwtje lopen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blauwtje lopen - Zielenpijn  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

blauwtje lopen............op naar de volgende

----------


## Raimun

op naar de volgende zielepijn  :Wink: .......mijn naam is haas  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

mijn naam is haas - ik heb de pijp leeg en duik mijn bed in  :Confused: 

Welterusten Raimun en Elisabeth. Slaap lekker  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ik heb de pijp leeg en duik mijn bed in ..............moe  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Moe - Energie  :Big Grin: 

Morge Jolanda en Raimun...wakker worden lieverds....even rekken en strekken....fijne dag kanjers... :Wink:  Liefssssssssssss

----------


## jolanda27

energie - opladen  :Wink: 

Jij ook een hele goede morgen Elisabeth. Maak er een fijne dag van.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

opladen - ontstressen  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

ontstressen- yoga  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

yoga................Mantra's

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mantra's - Chakra's  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Chakra's.....................cirkels  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cirkels - Rechthoek  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

rechthoek.............meetkunde

----------


## Elisabeth9

Meetkunde - School  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

School.....................spijbelen  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spijbelen - Winkelen  :Big Grin: 

fijne zondag Raimun....lachen he...och de zon gaat hier schijnen... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

hier speelt de zon verstoppertje ..(( of ze spijbelt ! :Wink: .))..wat jij teveel hebt stuur maar naar hier  :Embarrassment: 

fijne zondag.....( voorzichtig met winkelen hé  :Wink:  )

----------


## sietske763

winkelen - kleren

----------


## Raimun

kleren.................naakt

----------


## sietske763

naakt - vijgeblad

----------


## Raimun

_vijgeblad.......heeft mij nogal parten gepeeld .....lees maar_ 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad 
gij brengt Configuratie op andere inspiratie 
gij hangt oe Altijd for Mijn Onderwerp willen 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad 
gij Houdt ni van sensatie 
wilt gij zult ni Vallen oek al is Het herfst 
Ik zit hier al zolank OEP e windeke te Wachten 
Ik zit te Wachten TOT gij verdwijnt 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad 
'k lig Wakker hak d'r Nachten 
oem te Weten wat er daarna Dan verschijnt 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad 
in al oe schoonste kleuren deur u zen kik Mijn leven lang al gefrustreerd 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad 
'k Wou da'k oe Kon Verscheuren wilt gij hebt MIJ lank genoeg gekoejoneerd 
Ik wou kik in Mijn leven hiel wa Grieten Gaan versieren 
but hon vijgeblad hong Altijd in de Weg 

och vijgeblad, och vijgeblad
da zen Toch Configuratie op andere manieren 
'k geraak oe Nooit Voorbij en:
DAT is Grote pech!!! :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heeft mij parten gespeeld - Ziekte  :Embarrassment: 

och denneboom och denneboom wat is Raimun wonderschoon!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

ziekte - herstel

----------


## gossie

herstel - deze week............

----------


## Raimun

> Heeft mij parten gespeeld - Ziekte 
> 
> och denneboom och denneboom wat is Raimun wonderschoon!!!


_Gelukkig heeft 'n dennenboom geen vijgenbladeren_

----------


## Luuss0404

deze week - nieuwe kansen  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

nieuwe kansen...............steeds welkom

----------


## jolanda27

steeds welkom - mededogen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mededogen - heb Uw naaste Lief  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

heb uw naaste lief - vriendschap  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vriendschap- belangloos  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

belangloos.................voor niets gaat de zon op  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor niets gaat de zon op - Maan  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag grapjas Raimun... :Wink:  hahahahaha

----------


## Luuss0404

maan - sterrenhemel 

(vind sterren kijken altijd mooi, hoop altijd op vallende ster  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Raimun

sterrenhemel...........Walhalla

----------


## gossie

Walhalla - alle associaties mogen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

alle associaties mogen ...................kamikazemoslims .

----------


## sietske763

kamikazemoslims - opblaas pop :Confused: 

(of heb je weer problemen met het toetsenbord??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## sietske763

ohjee
jullie snappen natuurlijk wel dat ik geen ECHTE opblaaspop bedoel.....voodat t hier uit de hand loopt.......".pop"" staat voor terrorist

----------


## Raimun

> kamikazemoslims - opblaas pop
> 
> (of heb je weer problemen met het toetsenbord???)


dat is Vlaams  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

opblaaspop................maagdelijke hemel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

maagdelijke hemel - ontvindbaar ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Onvindbaar - verloren voorwerpen  :Embarrassment: 

Och Sietske...mallerd..."IK" had het niet zo door wat je schreef...ik dacht..ehhh opblaaspop? haha maar je hebt het '"vertaald" goed zo....merci....je bedoeld die lafaards die zichzelf en onschuldigen opblazen.. :Frown:  Kaffers zijn het...

----------


## Raimun

verloren voorwerpen.............slordigheid !

----------


## sietske763

slordigheid - chaos

----------


## Raimun

chaos..........Liber Chaos ( alchemistische verhandeling door Raimun Lullus )  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

liver chaos -  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ik snap er niks van!

----------


## sietske763

:Confused: :confused - - - - -confused: :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  ------- :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  .............  :Frown:   :EEK!:   :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liber Chaos - Vuilnisbelt.... :Wink: 

Raimun...niet te moeilijk maken voor ons he?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

vuilnisbelt................opgeruimd staat netjes  :Wink: 

ik doe m'n best Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

opgeruimd staat netjes...........opbergmeubeltjes.. :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

opbergmeubeltjes..............Ikea  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Ikea................Woonwarenhuis

----------


## Raimun

woonwarenhuis................dagje uit  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dagje uit - Genieten  :Smile: 

dank je Raimunneke...haha...je had er zin in hierboven...gezellig door de Ikea huppelen vind tik zaligggggggg fijne dag en sterkte met alles....warme groet... :Wink:

----------


## Melanie45

Verbanddoos, vind ik ook echt onmisbaar. Niet alleen in huis, maar in de auto zouden we er ook eigenlijk een moeten hebben.

----------


## sietske763

genieten - koffie als je net wakker bent

----------


## Suske'52

koffie als je net wakker bent - heerlijk ...( maar expresso machine is stuk ... :EEK!: )

----------


## gossie

expresso - puur

----------


## Raimun

puur.........pompwater  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey...we gaan effe uit de koers... :Embarrassment:  succes met het espresso apparaat... :Frown: 

Pompwater - Zwembad  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

zwembad - duikplank

----------


## Elisabeth9

Duikplank - Water  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

water - drinken

----------


## dotito

drinken - levensnoodzakelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

levensnoodzakelijk - ademen

----------


## Raimun

ademen.............longen

----------


## sietske763

longen - roken

----------


## Raimun

roken ................schoorsteen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

schoorsteen - hout (om te verbranden, dus geen houten schoorsteen......zou niet best zijn.....)

----------


## Raimun

> schoorsteen - hout (om te verbranden, dus geen houten schoorsteen......zou niet best zijn.....)


dat had ik wel begrepen Sietske...ik ben niet zo dom als ik er uit zie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

hout............meubeltjes  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> dat had ik wel begrepen Sietske...ik ben niet zo dom als ik er uit zie


ik weet niet hoe je eruit ziet :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

meubeltjes - poppenhuisje

----------


## Raimun

> ik weet niet hoe je eruit ziet


dat begrijp ik best Sietske, dus krijg jij het voordeel van de twijfel  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

poppenhuisje..............fabeltjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fabeltjes - verhalen  :Big Grin: 

Zeg Raimunneke, Sietske vertaalt voor "MIJ" haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeee ik heb alleen maar een zwem en een dansdiploma...woehaaaaaaaaa  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: is je koffiezetapparaat al gemaakt?  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Fabeltjes - verhalen 
> 
> Zeg Raimunneke, Sietske vertaalt voor "MIJ" haha  doegieeeeeee ik heb alleen maar een zwem en een dansdiploma...woehaaaaaaaaa  
> 
> Suske: is je koffiezetapparaat al gemaakt?


_Elisabethje , wat moet je nog meer hebben dan dansend door het leven te gaan en als 'n visje door alle watertjes te kunnen zwemmen ?? 
jij bent gezegend onder de gezegenden_

----------


## sietske763

verhalen - bibliotheek

----------


## Raimun

bibliotheek ............"grijze massa" in beweging houden :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Grijze massa in beweging houden - Ouderen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( niet oneerbiedig bedoeld)

Raimun, vadertje... :Wink:  thank you voor je leuke woordspelling...hihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

ouderen...............alles op z'n tijd  :Cool:

----------


## Suske'52

alles op z'n tijd - niets forceren .....

@ Elisa  :Smile:  een vervang apparaat gekregen  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

niets forceren - stapje voor stapje

----------


## sietske763

stapje voor stapje - klein kindje

----------


## Raimun

klein kindje ...........wiegeliedjes  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

wiegeliedjes - ......slaap kindje slaap :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  enne.....dat ga ik nu doen!
alvast welterusten, Raimun, onze komiek!

----------


## Raimun

Slaap ze ..... 
ik zal er ééntje voor jou zingen....zet het geluid alvast maar af... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

slaap kindje slaap............schaapjes tellen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Schaapjes tellen - Problemen oplossen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

problemen oplossen - nadenken

----------


## dotito

nadenken - hersenen gebruiken

----------


## sietske763

hersenen gebruiken - vermoeiend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vermoeiend - Emotie's  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

emoties - komen en gaan

----------


## Suske'52

komen en gaan - onrust ....

----------


## sietske763

onrust - verhuizing

----------


## Suske'52

verhuizing - nieuwe horizon

----------


## sietske763

nieuwe horizon - horizontaal of verticaal

----------


## Raimun

horizontaal of verticaal............yin & yang

----------


## sietske763

yin en Yang - balans

----------


## Raimun

balans...........koorddansen

----------


## sietske763

koorddansen - evenwicht

----------


## Raimun

evenwicht...........labiel

----------


## sietske763

labiel - wisselvallig

----------


## Raimun

wisselvallig ............het weer

----------


## sietske763

het weer - temperaturen

----------


## Raimun

temperaturen.............ups & downs

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ups en Downs - Vrolijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vrolijk - uitbundig

----------


## Raimun

uitbundig..............carnaval

----------


## Suske'52

carnaval- feestvreugde  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

feestvreugde - lachen  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

lachen - humor

----------


## Raimun

lachen.......spieroefening

----------


## Raimun

lachen.....humor.....spieroefening.............mui lentrekken  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

muilen trekken - ezel

----------


## gossie

ezel - een spreekwoord :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Spreekwoord - Waarheid  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

waarheid - vertrouwen

----------


## Raimun

vertrouwen...........teleurstelling

----------


## sietske763

teleurstelling - onbegrip

----------


## jolanda27

onbegrip - onwil  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

onwil - bewust

----------


## jolanda27

bewust - gedachtenloos  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

gedachtenloos - zen

----------


## jolanda27

zen - ruimte  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ruimte - astronaut

----------


## Raimun

astronaut.......ufo's

----------


## Luuss0404

ufo's - zeppelins  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

zeppelins - luchtballon  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

luchtballon - vuur

----------


## Raimun

vuur ......vingers verbranden

----------


## jolanda27

vingers verbranden - afkoelen

----------


## sietske763

afkoelen - driftbui

----------


## jolanda27

driftbui - lichtelijk ontvlambaar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

lichtelijk ontvlambaar - kinderen

----------


## Raimun

lichtelijk ontvlambaar ............afweermechanisme

----------


## Raimun

kinderen afweermechanisme............onverwerkte emoties

----------


## sietske763

onverwerkte emoties - psycholoog :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

onverwerkte emoties - gevulde rugzak  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

de psycho loog over de gevulde ruzak  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

psycholoog over gevulde rugzak - zelfkennis(die hg psychs)

----------


## jolanda27

> de psycho loog over de gevulde ruzak


Ha, ha, da's een leuke Raimun  :Big Grin: 

de psycho loog over de gevulde rugzak - leeg schudden  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

leeg schudden - hoofd leegmaken 

Ik ga ook lekker onderzeil. Welterusten Raimun en Sietske, slaap lekker.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

hoofd leegmaken ..
nog even voor het slapen gaan....
gedachten van de dag , laten gaan..
de dekentjes open slaan ...
de oogjes rustig dicht laten gaan ...
het kaarsje uit laten gaan ...
gezwind in dromenland ..binnen gaan ...
slaap wel....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoofd leegmaken - Ontspannen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ontspannen - gedachtenloos

----------


## Luuss0404

gedachteloos - intuitie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Intuitie - Waardevol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

waardevol - echte vrienden!

----------


## Raimun

"echte" vrienden........zeldzame exemplaren

----------


## dotito

zeldzame exemplaren - Rubens

----------


## jolanda27

Rubens - bewonderaar van mollige vrouwen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

bewonderaar van mollige vrouwen .......stille genieter  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stille genieter - Natuur  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

natuur - wandelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wandelen - Honden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

honden - schatjes

----------


## regine41

vooruitzichten

----------


## swingmoeke

vooruitzichten-opgewekt

----------


## gossie

opgewekt - blij :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

blij...............vrolijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrolijk - Feesten  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

feesten - piraten festivals

----------


## swingmoeke

piraten festivals -uitbundigheid

----------


## sietske763

uitbundigheid - hypomaan

----------


## swingmoeke

hypomaan-inpulsiviteit

----------


## Raimun

Impulsiviteit........._""eerst gedaan en dan gedacht, heeft menigeen veel leed gebracht ! ""_

----------


## swingmoeke

> Impulsiviteit........._""eerst gedaan en dan gedacht, heeft menigeen veel leed gebracht ! ""_


impusiviteit......een zeer goede ingeving ...is een pasionele beleving

----------


## Raimun

een passionele beleving .........in vuur en vlam raken

----------


## Elisabeth9

In vuur en vlam raken - De Liefde  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

impulsief Raimun en leed? hahahaha...jaaaaaaaaaaaa als mijn portmonnee vroeger leeg was en ik teveel kleren kocht en de maand was nog niet voorbij...holimoosie, er bestonden toen nog geen pinpassen. :Frown: ..dat was op de blaren zitten...(in Harderwijk) fijn weekend..doeii

----------


## regine41

warm hard

----------


## regine41

warm hart

----------


## sietske763

de liefde, warm hart - boer zoekt vrouw

----------


## regine41

multimiljoenair zoekt ?

----------


## sietske763

@regine....hallo!
het werk hier iets anders.....je moet een associatie maken op het laaste woord, bv

boer zoekt vrouw -boerderij (bv.....kan ook zijn ""koeien"" etc etc)

----------


## sietske763

boerderij - koeien

----------


## sietske763

koeien - melk

----------


## sietske763

melk - mager, halfvol of vol

----------


## sietske763

hey Raimun................waar bent U????

----------


## gossie

waar bent U? - lotgeno(o)t(e)! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Hallo..hallo...hallo....ik wacht tot de trein weer voorbij komt..dan spring ik erop  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Yes, we zijn er weer.....!!!

----------


## sietske763

lotgenoot - medepatient

----------


## gossie

medepatient - opname :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

opname - paaz

----------


## gossie

paaz - Pieter, Anton, Anton, Zacherius :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Pieter, Anton, Anton, Zacherius - voornamen

----------


## gossie

voornamen - sietske......., raimun........., en gossie gaat weer xxx

----------


## sietske763

en Gossie gaat weer xxx - welterusten! xxx

----------


## sietske763

welterusten xxx - ik ga ook slapen

----------


## Raimun

ik ga ook slapen ......ik word pas goed wakker !!

----------


## Raimun

ik word pas goed wakker .....het is nog maar midden in de dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is nog maar midden in de dag - Shoppen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

shoppen - geld

----------


## swingmoeke

geld -werken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Werken - Ontspanning  :Wink:

----------


## swingmoeke

ontspanning-sauna

----------


## sietske763

sauna - badpakken dag

----------


## christel1

sauna ??? Ik zou het eerder bloot doen.... 
badpakken dag : ijsbeerzwemmen

----------


## sietske763

(ik ga ook bloot hoor, maar wilde een moeilijkere associatie maken)

ijsbeerzwemmen - noord pool

----------


## gossie

noord pool - ijsberen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ijsberen..............zenuwachtigheid

----------


## gossie

zenuwachtigheid - mediteren

----------


## Raimun

mediteren .............mantra's

----------


## gossie

mantra's - wierook, zingen en mediteren

----------


## Raimun

wierook , zingen en mediteren ................zintuigen

----------


## gossie

zintuigen - ogen (jij liefhebber van motoren)

----------


## Raimun

ogen...................expressie

----------


## gossie

expressie - gezichts mimiek :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

gezichts mimiek..................muilentrekken  :Cool:

----------


## swingmoeke

muilentrekken-ontspannen

----------


## Raimun

ontspannen.................vissen

----------


## swingmoeke

vissen-lekker eten

----------


## Raimun

lekker eten................keuken

----------


## swingmoeke

keuken-keukenprinses

----------


## gossie

keuken - afwas :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

keukenprinces.............keukenpiet

----------


## Raimun

afwas..................zeepsop

----------


## swingmoeke

zeepsop-werken

----------


## Raimun

werken............" om den brode "

----------


## swingmoeke

werken om den brode-rusten slaap wel

----------


## gossie

rusten slaap wel - wel slapen en rusten  :Wink:  (Trusten) :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

wel slapen en rusten - levensbehoeftes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

levensbehoeften.................veelzijdig

----------


## sietske763

veelzijdig - Raimun :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

raimun - wieisdat :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> veelzijdig - Raimun


niks speciaals dacht ik ??....links...rechts...voor..achter..boven.. onder..
meer zijden heb ik niet...zover ik weet  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

wieisdat..........janmetdepet  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

janmetdepet - spaties vergeten

----------


## gossie

janmetdepet - collecte

----------


## gossie

spatie collecte - Jan met de Pet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Jan met de pet.............flauwe plezante  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swingmoeke

flauwe plezante-dikke ambetante

----------


## Suske'52

dikke ambetante -lastpost  :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

last post - lastminute

----------


## Suske'52

lastminute-intressant

----------


## sietske763

interessant - belefenis

----------


## swingmoeke

belefenis-geboorte

----------


## Raimun

geboorte ............nieuwe cyclus

----------


## Luuss0404

nieuwe cyclus - begin

----------


## Raimun

begin........van het einde

----------


## swingmoeke

begin van het einde-en wij zitten ergens tussenin

----------


## Raimun

wij zitten ergens tussenin............betrokken partij

----------


## sietske763

betrokken partij - mede daders

----------


## sietske763

mede daders - moord

----------


## swingmoeke

moord-gruwel

----------


## sietske763

gruwel - watergruwel

----------


## Raimun

watergruwel...............oerhollands dessert  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

oerhollandsrecept- boere(n)kool met jus en worst :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

boerekool met jus en worst ...............hutsepot

----------


## gossie

hutsepot - hussen met je neus er tussen

----------


## Raimun

hussen met je neus er tussen ...........eten wat de pot schaft  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

eten wat de pot schaft - idd "heb je de appeltaart al klaar?" :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

' heb je de appeltaart al klaar ".................ze is nog warm  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

de slagroom met amandelen komt nog  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

fijnnnnnnnnnnnnn :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

fijnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :Wink: .................ik deel ze in twee..ieder 1 stuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

delen - rekenen :Stick Out Tongue:  (uitgekiend) :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

rekenen.........*H*eel *M*ooi *W*eer *V*an*D*aag *O*p *A*meland !!  :Wink: 


(Haakjes- Machtsverheffing -Worteltrekken -Vermenigvuldigen-Delen -Optellen - Aftrekken

----------


## gossie

Heel Mooi Weer Op AmeLand Vandaag - zit ze daar het weekend?

----------


## Raimun

zit ze daar het weekend ...............ja...( op het ezelsbruggetje )  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

Hoe Helder Moet Je Zijn Om Het Te Snappen....

(((())))....

----------


## gossie

((((gefeliciteerd sietske))))

----------


## Raimun

Hoe Helder Moet Je Zijn Om Het Te Snappen ........Gewoon : Wakker en Nuchter

----------


## Raimun

_Wat baten kaars en bril , als de UIL niet zien en wil_ (
ben nu 'n beetje helderder  :EEK!: ...en " verlicht "... :Cool:

----------


## gossie

Gewoon: Wakker en Nuchter - dat is een feit.

----------


## Raimun

dat is een feit ............Sietske is vandaag gehuld in feestelijkheid  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Sietske is vandaag gehuld in feestelijkheid - welkom bij de club der wijzen  :Wink: Hiep, hiep, hoera, Sietske 50 jaar, proficiat meid en een dikke kus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

welkom bij de club der wijzen .........waarvan de haartjes stilletjes vergrijzen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

vergrijzen - verouderen (50+1dag; "senior")  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## swingmoeke

verouderen -levensgenieters

----------


## Raimun

levensgenieters...............fietsers

----------


## gossie

fietsers - sportief

----------


## swingmoeke

sportief-lenig

----------


## gossie

lenig - stijf

----------


## Raimun

stijf.................burgerlijk

----------


## gossie

burgelijk - modern

----------


## swingmoeke

modern-slonzig

----------


## gossie

slonzig - nonchalant

----------


## Raimun

nonchalant................ego

----------


## gossie

ego - ander

----------


## Raimun

ander.............weet het beter

----------


## gossie

weet het beter - wie?

----------


## Raimun

wie ?..............ikke ..( die het leest  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## swingmoeke

ikke.....jij!

----------


## gossie

ikke, jij - wij :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swingmoeke

ikke,jij,wij -iedereen

----------


## Raimun

iedereen.............viert Halloween

----------


## gossie

halloween - heksen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

heksen ............wicca ( feministisch geïnspireerde filosofie )

----------


## gossie

wicca........toveren

----------


## Raimun

toveren.................als dat zou kunnen  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

als dat zou kunnen ...............alles kan  :Cool:

----------


## swingmoeke

alles kan -waar een wil is

----------


## Raimun

waar een wil is .......is een weg

----------


## gossie

een weg - uitvlucht :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

uitvlucht.................handig

----------


## gossie

handig - 2 rechterhanden/2 linkerhanden :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

2 rechterhanden/2linkerhanden.......4 voetig  :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

vier voetig - cheetahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

cheetahhhhh...................born to be wild  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

born to be wild...................flower power

----------


## sietske763

(ik had een veel leukere, maar per ongeluk weggedrukt)

born to be wild - in den beginne van een relatie

----------


## sietske763

:Big Grin: officcieel volgens de regels van MC was ik dus eerder..... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## sietske763

ja sorry hoor mensen.......maar door al dat gezever over seks momenteel, begin ik ook maar, wil er ook bijhoren......alhoewel....zo verlaag ik mijn niveau

----------


## Raimun

> (ik had een veel leukere, maar per ongeluk weggedrukt)
> 
> born to be wild - in den beginne van een relatie


Alle begin is moeilijk !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> officcieel volgens de regels van MC was ik dus eerder......


daar zou ik zelfs niet aan durven twijfelen Sietske  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

word jij ook al zo moe....
van dat seks gedoe???

rijmpje!!
en de waarheid

----------


## Raimun

> ja sorry hoor mensen.......maar door al dat gezever over seks momenteel, begin ik ook maar, wil er ook bijhoren......alhoewel....zo verlaag ik mijn niveau


zeg Sietske , je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen hoor , wij begrijpen dat wel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

of moet dat officieel bij citaten en gezegden of bij gedichten??

----------


## Raimun

> word jij ook al zo moe....
> van dat seks gedoe???
> 
> rijmpje!!
> en de waarheid


tja ...hangt ervan af wat je bedoelt met '' moe '' worden .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> of moet dat officieel bij citaten en gezegden of bij gedichten??


sex..????  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

spuugzat......gewoon echt spuugzat,
iedereen zit maar te zeiken over dat gedoe...en fftjes later is alles bij iedereen weer helemaal goed......
dus niet moe op dat gebied, zie boven getypte

----------


## sietske763

> word jij ook al zo moe....
> van dat seks gedoe???
> 
> rijmpje!!
> en de waarheid


haha onze Raimun is er gelukkig weer!!
ik bedoel dus spuugzat, maar je hebt weer eens helemaal gelijk......je kan het anders opvatten!!

----------


## sietske763

> sex..????


nee he.......niet weer..........

----------


## Raimun

> spuugzat......gewoon echt spuugzat,
> iedereen zit maar te zeiken over dat gedoe...en fftjes later is alles bij iedereen weer helemaal goed......
> dus niet moe op dat gebied, zie boven getypte


laat je niet opjagen Sietske ......( zeker niet door mij  :Wink:  )
bedoelde artikels behoren ook niet tot mijn favoriete lektuur ...
maar ja , ieder vogeltje zingt zoals het gebekt is ...
je hebt nu eenmaal verschillende soorten bekjes !!  :Wink: 
er wordt hier veel " getsjilpt "...zie ik....saaie boel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

flower power - lang haar

----------


## Raimun

lang haar ............paardestaart

----------


## sietske763

paardestaart - vlechten

----------


## Raimun

vlechten.................riet

----------


## sietske763

> laat je niet opjagen Sietske ......( zeker niet door mij  )
> bedoelde artikels behoren ook niet tot mijn favoriete lektuur ...
> maar ja , ieder vogeltje zingt zoals het gebekt is ...
> je hebt nu eenmaal verschillende soorten bekjes !! 
> er wordt hier veel " getsjilpt "...zie ik....saaie boel


wil hier nog ff op terugkomen;
wat ben ik toch verschrikkelijk blij en gelukkig.....ik heb in mn leven geleerd dat echte maatjes zijn veel en veel belangrijker is dan al dat gezever over seks..
wat moeten ze als hun partner ziek wordt......ik ga in alle situaties terug naar de basis; maatjes zijn....als iedereen dat nou eens belangrijk gaat vinden zouden er stukken minder "" problemen"" zijn over eens wat minder seks hebben per dag, week of maand of jaar....
in ziekte en gezondheid
in voor en tegenspoed

----------


## sietske763

riet - mandje van Mozes

----------


## Raimun

mandje van Mo6........vondeling

----------


## christel1

mandje van mozes ???? ouderwets maar dat is IN van tegenwoordig

----------


## christel1

ja lap weer te laat 
Vondeling : vondelingenschuif

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, niet ouderwets, dat is een mooi bijbelverhaal

----------


## sietske763

vondeling - meenemen

----------


## swingmoeke

vondeling-geschenk

----------


## swingmoeke

lap te laat 
meenemen-pakken

----------


## sietske763

pakken - stelen

----------


## Raimun

stelen .....borstelstelen

----------


## christel1

borstelstelen : heksen met Halloween :-)

----------


## sietske763

heksen - toverstokje

----------


## sietske763

toverstok - wandelstok

----------


## christel1

wandelstok : krukken (als je je been breekt of zo)

----------


## sietske763

krukken -gips (chris dit was een inkopper)

----------


## Raimun

gips.................tuinkabouter

----------


## sietske763

tuinkabouter - klein

----------


## gossie

klein.........duimpje :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

die is echt geniaal, gossie

----------


## sietske763

duimpje - wijsvinger

----------


## gossie

wijsvinger - middelvinger :Wink:

----------


## christel1

middelvinger ; FY.... ik zal het maar niet voluit schrijven zeker ? 
Steek ik op als er iemand met zijn auto achter mijn achterste plakt, van de auto he...

----------


## swingmoeke

FY-verdraagzaamheid

----------


## gossie

verdraagzaamheid - respect

----------


## christel1

verdraagzaamheid : ritsen (bij het file rijden he)

----------


## sietske763

respect en verdraagzaamheid - veilig ritsen

----------


## Raimun

veilig ritsen ............knelpunten

----------


## gossie

knelpunten - pijn

----------


## swingmoeke

pijn-genot

----------


## Raimun

genot............................gezouten pinda's  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

gezouten pinda,s - nog wat zout erop :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

nog wat zout erop .................""mag het ietsje meer zijn ? ""  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

mag het ietsje meer zijn - ja graag

----------


## Raimun

ja graag .........................met slagroom

----------


## sietske763

met slagroom - mixer

----------


## Raimun

mixer.................keukenpiet

----------


## sietske763

keukenpiet - restaurant

----------


## swingmoeke

restaurant-fritkot

----------


## Raimun

fritkot.........................budgetvriendelijk restaurant  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

butgetvriendelijk restaurant - financiele beperkingen

----------


## Raimun

financiële beperkingen .................geldkous met gaatjes

----------


## Raimun

geldkous met gaatjes ..............stopnaald

----------


## sietske763

stopnaald - naaimachine

----------


## jolanda27

naaimachine - tijdbesparend  :Smile:

----------


## swingmoeke

tijdbesparend-nieuwe man

----------


## sietske763

nieuwe man - - inruilen

----------


## gossie

inruilen - pc

----------


## swingmoeke

pc-tijdverslinder

----------


## tarali

tijdverslinder - wachten

----------


## gossie

wachten.............................op de nieuwe pc

----------


## swingmoeke

nieuwe pc-heel belangrijk

----------


## tarali

heel belangrijk : gezondheid

----------


## christel1

gezondheid : onbetaalbaar

----------


## tarali

onbetaalbaar : dierenliefde

----------


## sietske763

dierenliefde - lange wandelingen

----------


## tarali

lange wandelingen - gezond

----------


## sietske763

(paar posts
hiervoor was het ook al ""gezond.""...dus mensen.....afwisseling!!AUB)

gezond - vit D bij lange wandelingen

----------


## jolanda27

vit. D bij lange wandelingen - daar hoort dan wel nog even het zonnetje bij  :Smile:

----------


## swingmoeke

zonnetje-regen

----------


## sietske763

regen - klam en vochtig

----------


## tarali

klam en vochtig - herfst

----------


## swingmoeke

herfst-herfstkleuren

----------


## Raimun

herfstkleuren.................paddestoelen

----------


## jolanda27

paddestoelen - rood met witte stippen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rood met witte stippen - Verf  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

verf - grijze haren

----------


## Raimun

grijze haren ...............ergernis  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ergenis - Buren  :Mad:

----------


## sietske763

buren - een goede buur is beter dan een verre vriend (dit is een NL gezegde)

----------


## jolanda27

Een goede buur is beter dan een verre vriend - er voor elkaar zijn als het nodig is.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Er voor elkaar zijn als dat nodig is - Sociaal  :Big Grin: 


even wat anders: ik kom net op MediCity en de kleur en de vorm is veranderd, ik moet mij orienteren..misschien heb ik iets niet gelezen waarom dit allemaal zo anders is... :Confused:  voelen jullie dit ook zo? hoe kan ik de kleur weer veranderen in datgene wat ik had? laterssss ik verdwijn maar even, mijn hersenen reageren nu even niet zo snel op deze grote verandering!

----------


## tarali

Sociaal - heel belangrijk

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

heel belangrijk - het vertrouwde forum  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

het vrtrouwde forum - al een paar dagen weg

----------


## tarali

al een paar dagen weg - komt terug

----------


## sietske763

komt terug - de zomer

----------


## tarali

de zomer - hittegolf
 :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

hittegolf......................vulkaan

----------


## Suske'52

vulkaan - energiebron  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

energiebron - druk per ongeluk op een icoontje. (moet nog deze nieuwe site verkennen..) is dit nog wel wat voor mij?

----------


## Raimun

> energiebron - druk per ongeluk op een icoontje. (moet nog deze nieuwe site verkennen..) is dit nog wel wat voor mij?


waarom zou dit niets meer voor jou zijn ??
het nieuwe verkennen is al 'n vorm van ernergie opdoen !!  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

icoontje......................schilderijtje

----------


## gossie

schilderijtje - emotie

----------


## tarali

emotie - gevoelens

----------


## Suske'52

gevoelens -warme knuffel aan ieder  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> gevoelens -warme knuffel aan ieder


Warme knuffel aan ieder - Lieve Suske, daar sluit ik mij bij aan  :Smile:

----------


## swingmoeke

warme knuffel aan ieder-fundamentele behoefte

----------


## Raimun

fundamentele behoefte................mededogen

----------


## sietske763

mededogen - begaan met

----------


## Raimun

begaan met ................NGF ?.. :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

NGF - Onoverzichtelijk  :Frown:  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

Onoverzichtelijk................flitspalen  :Mad:

----------


## tarali

flitspalen - verkeer

----------


## sietske763

verkeer - rijbewijs

----------


## tarali

rijbewijs - kost veel geld

----------


## sietske763

kost veel geld - geld maakt niet gelukkig

----------


## christel1

geld maakt niet gelukkig ; een beetje meer elke maand zou wel mogen hoor echt waar.... zonder schaamte dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een beetje meer elke maand zou wel mogen - Maand korter maken  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  


Hallo lieve dierbare vrienden...ik heb net een klein berichtje geplaatst bij de overgang van het andere forum...ook "ik" kan hier niet aan wennen...Sorry....Liefs en een dikke zoen aan allen...ik voel mij verloren hier..het is niet meer vertrouwd!!! fijn weekend alvast...

----------


## Raimun

Maand korter maken.................snoeimes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

snoeimes - tuinieren

----------


## Raimun

tuinieren ...............volkstuin

----------


## sietske763

volkstuin - 65 plussers (nu 67, over een paar jaar 85 plussers)

----------


## Raimun

65 plussers..................2° jeugd  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

2e jeugd - (oorzaak van veel) scheidingen

----------


## Raimun

scheidingen.................warboel

----------


## jolanda27

warboel - doffe ellende  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

doffe ellende - tegenspoed

----------


## Raimun

tegenspoed...............voorspoed..

----------


## sietske763

voorspoed - voorspoedig :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

voorspoedig.............florerend.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

florerend - bedrijf

----------


## Raimun

bedrijf................toneel

----------


## sietske763

toneel - gordijn

----------


## jolanda27

gordijn - sluiten

----------


## sietske763

sluiten - slot

----------


## Neetje

slot - einde van de zaterdag

----------


## sietske763

einde van de zaterdag - vandaag weer een nieuw begin

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag weer een nieuw begin - Relatiesite  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( woehaaaaaaaa, geintje)

----------


## sietske763

relatiesite - pril geluk

----------


## jolanda27

pril geluk - boer zoekt vrouw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

boer zoekt vrouw............met potige handen ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

potige handen - bouwvakker

----------


## jolanda27

bouwvakker - slechte tijd

----------


## Suske'52

slechte tijd - ach ...na regen komt zonneschijn :Wink:

----------


## tarali

na regen komt zonneschijn - en nadien sneeuw  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

veel sneeuw - hond onzichtbaar

----------


## jolanda27

> veel sneeuw - hond onzichtbaar


hond onzichtbaar - dan moet er wel héél veel sneeuw vallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> hond onzichtbaar - dan moet er wel héél veel sneeuw vallen


nee hoor, heb een mini hondje

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sneeuw vallen - in het weekend

----------


## Raimun

in het weekend.................langlaufen

----------


## sietske763

langlaufen - uitglijden

----------


## tarali

uitglijden - gebroken been 
 :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

gebroken been - gedwongen rust  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarali

gedwongen rust - verveling  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

verveling - hobby

----------


## Raimun

hobby..............vissen

----------


## tarali

vissen - lang wachten

----------


## Raimun

lang wachten..............bevalling

----------


## jolanda27

bevalling - maar dan heb je ook wat  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

maar dan heb je ook wat :Wink: ...................weinig nachtrust  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

Weinig nachtrust - van tijdelijke aard  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Van tijdelijke aard : tot ze het huis uit zijn :-)

----------


## tarali

tot ze het huis uit zijn - dan volledige stilte

----------


## Neetje

dan volledige stilte - 20-12-2012 20uur12min

----------


## jolanda27

> dan volledige stilte - 20-12-2012 20uur12min


Wat is dat Neetje?

----------


## tarali

wat gebeurd er op 20-12-2012 Neetje of bedoel je op 31/12/2012 ?haha
 :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

20-12 2012 is voorspeld dat de wereld zou vergaan :Cool:  (haha heb mn huur nog maar niet betaald voor de zekerheid)door de maja,s :Confused:

----------


## tarali

dacht dat het op de 21ste was pech dus ik had nog plannen op de 20 ste  :Mad:

----------


## tarali

20-12-2012 20uur12min - de dag voor de winter begint

----------


## Raimun

de dag voor de winter begint ................heksensabbat

----------


## Suske'52

heksensabbat - haaha... daar doe ik aan mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarali

daar doe ik aan mee - veel te koud

----------


## Suske'52

veel te koud - maar gezellig warm binnen :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

gezellig warm binnen ............niet voor iedereen

----------


## tarali

niet voor iedereen - heel erg

----------


## Raimun

heel erg................eenzaamheid

----------


## tarali

eenzaamheid - kerstmis

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sapperderflap wat een droefenis hier... :Stick Out Tongue: 


Kerstmis - Vrede op aarde  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

vrede op aarde .........voor alle mensen van goede wil , .. hé Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

voor alle mensen van goede wil - vrijwilligerswerk  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vrijwilligerswerk.................vooral, werk !  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vooral ,werk! - dat ziet niet iedereen ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

dat ziet niet iedereen..............de balk in de eigen ogen  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

de balk in de eigen ogen - de splinter van de ander

----------


## sietske763

splinter - pincet

----------


## Raimun

pincet ........ ontharen

----------


## tarali

ontharen - koud in de winter

----------


## Raimun

koud in de winter ...................warm in de zomer

----------


## jolanda27

warm in de zomer - afkoeling zoeken

----------


## sietske763

afkoeling zoeken - koelkast

----------


## tarali

koelkast - lekkere taartjes

----------


## sietske763

lekkere taart - gewicht

----------


## Raimun

gewicht........................gewichtheffen

----------


## tarali

gewicht - onder controle

----------


## Raimun

onder controle.................gaspedaal

----------


## Suske'52

gaspedaal - veilig rijden

----------


## jolanda27

veilig rijden - wie is de bob?  :Confused:

----------


## Suske'52

wie is de bob ?? :Confused:  NOODZAKELIJK  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noodzakelijk - Zuurstof  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

zuurstof................bomen

----------


## tarali

bomen ....... bossen

----------


## sietske763

bossen - door de bomen het bos niet meer zien (NL gezegde)

----------


## Raimun

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> bossen - door de bomen het bos niet meer zien (NL gezegde)


Lopen jullie dan " met het hoofd in de wolken " ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Door de bomen het bos niet meer zien - even een pas op de plaats maken

----------


## jolanda27

even een pas op de plaats maken - weer nieuwe energie  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarali

weer nieuwe energie - de zon

----------


## Suske'52

de zon- warmte-energie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Warmte-Energie - Groene Stroom  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

groene stroom.............  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

groene stroom ..........zuinig  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

zuinig .................gierig

----------


## Raimun

gierig ...................egoisme

----------


## Raimun

egoisme..........................altruïsme ...

----------


## sietske763

altruisme - opoffering

----------


## gossie

opoffering...................moed

----------


## Raimun

moed....................karakter

----------


## jolanda27

karakter - persoonlijk

----------


## sietske763

persoonlijk - dagboek

----------


## tarali

dagbek - geheimen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarali

foutje sorry


dagboek - geheimen

----------


## Raimun

geheimen.....................spannend  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

spannend - eng

----------


## tarali

eng - geen adem

----------


## Raimun

geen adem..................snelwandelen .

----------


## tarali

snel wandelen - pijn in benen

----------


## sietske763

pijn in benen - spierpijn

----------


## tarali

spierpijn - massage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

massage...................bubbelbad

----------


## Suske'52

bubbelbad-glaasje bubbel (s)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

glaasje(s) bubbel(s) ............laat je rijden  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

laat je rijden ... bob

----------


## Raimun

bob....................blazen of betalen

----------


## Raimun

blazen of betalen ...................wegcontrole

----------


## Raimun

wegcontrole.......................weg-controle !

----------


## Raimun

weg-controle....................chaos  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

chaos....................gladde wegen

----------


## Raimun

gladde wegen ....................ongevallen

----------


## Raimun

ongevallen ....................schade

----------


## Raimun

schade ....................verzekering

----------


## Raimun

verzekering..........................waarborgen

----------


## Raimun

waarborgen .......................nakomen

----------


## Raimun

na-komen .....................nakomeling

----------


## Raimun

nakomeling .................op komst

----------


## Raimun

op komst.....................in blijde verwachting

----------


## Neetje

in blijde verwachting - wie dan?

----------


## Raimun

wie dan ? .................geen idee  :Smile:

----------


## tarali

geen idee - onwetend

----------


## Raimun

onwetend......................braaf

----------


## jolanda27

braaf - stout  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

stout - uitdagen ...

----------


## Neetje

uitdagen ... - wraak

----------


## tarali

wraak - woede  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

woede ................adrenaline

----------


## jolanda27

adrenaline - maakt je tijdelijk beresterk

----------


## Neetje

maakt je tijdelijk beresterk - slapen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slapen - Donzendekbed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarali

donzendekbed - veel te warm

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel te warm - In de Tropen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tarali

in de tropen - gevaarlijk

----------


## sietske763

gevaarlijk - gladheid

----------


## Raimun

gladheid......................geslepen

----------


## sietske763

gelepen - messen slijper ))kwamen vroeger aan de deur)

----------


## Suske'52

messenslijper - het manneke op zijn kloeven ( waar is de tijd ?? )

----------


## Raimun

waar is de tijd .................foetsjiiiiiiiiii

----------


## tarali

.foetsjiiiiiiiiii - verdwenen

----------


## sietske763

verdwenen - weg

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weg - Vakantie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

:Big Grin: vakantie - even helemaal ontspannen  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

even helemaal ontspannen - pilluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh

----------


## jolanda27

pilluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh - niet zaligmakend  :Frown:

----------


## Neetje

niet zaligmakend - internet

----------


## jolanda27

internet - voor sommige een verslaving

----------


## jolanda27

voor sommige een verslaving - afkicken  :Frown: 

Ik ga gewoon vrolijk door!

----------


## jolanda27

afkicken - wakker worden  :Confused:

----------


## Neetje

wakker worden - Nu al?

----------


## jolanda27

nu al - beter laat dan nooit  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

beter laat dan nooit - liefst wel :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

liefst wel - geduld is een schone zaak  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

geduld is een schone zaak - brengt wijsheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wijsheid - Leren uit boeken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

leren uit boeken - geen gebrek aan  :Wink: .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen gebrek aan - Liefde... :Wink:

----------


## tarali

Liefde - Valentine !

----------


## Elisabeth9

Valentine - Cupido  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Cupido  :Embarrassment: ..................vurige pijltjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vurige pijltjes - Vuurwerk  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vuurwerk.....................brandweer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Brandweer - Gevaarlijk Beroep  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

gevaarlijk beroep......................het hondje uitlaten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

het hondje uitlaten - goed voor de conditie  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed voor de Conditie - Sporten  :Big Grin: 


ps: dank je Raimun...hahahaha..ik ben nog steeds bang met dit weer om te vallen..hoolimoossie... :Stick Out Tongue:  weg met die troep, vooral de stoepen zijn glad...

----------


## Suske'52

sporten- vrijen ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijen - Calorieenverbruik  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

caloriën verbruik .................rust roest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rust Roest - Oud Ijzer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo zijn jullie daar nog? neeeeeeee? oke, dan doe ik nog een ronde...

Oud Ijzer - Geld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

geld - macht  :Frown:

----------


## tarali

acht - pretentie

----------


## tarali

sorry

macht - pretentie

----------


## Raimun

pretentie..............verwaande bietekwiet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verwaande Bietekwiek - ijdel  :Stick Out Tongue: 


ps: het woord Bietekwiek ken ik niet, grappig!  :Embarrassment:  volgens mij ken je een persoon die zo is!!!  :Smile:  brrrrrrrrrrrr doegieee

----------


## Suske'52

ijdel - blaaskaak .... :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blaaskaak - Moeder Therese  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Verwaande Bietekwiek - ijdel 
> 
> 
> ps: het woord Bietekwiek ken ik niet, grappig!  volgens mij ken je een persoon die zo is!!!  brrrrrrrrrrrr doegieee


hahahahahahahahahahahaha..;;;;;;;;;;;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Blaaskaak - Moeder Therese



deze associatie kan ik niet volgen ..?? :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

Moeder Teresa..........hoge bomen vangen veel wind !!

----------


## Raimun

hoge bomen vangen veel wind...............snoeihout

----------


## Raimun

snoeihout ..................houtwal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo Raimun, ga jij 3x achter elkaar schrijven ? hahahahaha goed zo..ik was ff afwezig..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jij en "niet" volgen nouuuuuuuu....jij snapt een heleboel, je bent een intelligent mens met veel humor, meer zal ik niet zeggen...koester "DE BOOM" bij je huis...die is eerlijk.... :Embarrassment: 

blaaskaak...een bluffer... Moeder Therese (een zuster) is een vrouw die enorm veel doet in de wereld, daar heb je vast wel eens van gehoord...

bluffer- goedheid ( Moeder Therese) stel ik daar tegen over oke?

nu het woord...


Houtwal - Boten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Elisabeth..
ik dacht wel dat Moeder Theresa ergens in Zwolle woont !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Boten................piraten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Piraten - Mariniers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand aanwezig hier...okidoki, dan doe ik nog een keertje mee....

Mariniers - Moedige mannen  :Smile:  (ik heb de verhalen wel gehoord van mijn beide broers)

----------


## tarali

Straks speel je nog alleen mee Elisabeth haha

Moedige mannen - oorlog

----------


## Raimun

oorlog ....................ellende

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tarali: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa maar alleen zijn kan "inspiratie" geven... :Wink:  haha..doegie...

Ellende - Armoede  :Smile:

----------


## tarali

Armoede - honger

----------


## Neetje

Honger - Wat eet je vandaag?

----------


## tarali

wat eet je vandaag - andijviestamp met gehaktbal

----------


## Raimun

andijviestamp met gehaktbal ..............gezonde boerenkost  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarali

gezonde boerenkost - een echte boerenmeid




(haaaa ben ik niet hoor) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een echte boerenmeid - Fris en Fruitig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarali

Fris en fruitig - een perzik !

----------


## Raimun

een perzik ...................perzikhuidje

----------


## tarali

perzikhuidje - baby

----------


## jolanda27

baby - vertederend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vertederend - Puppie's (honden)  :Wink:

----------


## tarali

Puppie's - altijd lief

----------


## Raimun

altijd lief .................ikke ( hoho !! )

----------


## tarali

ikke - en den dikke (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Elisabeth9

en den dikke? ikke niet begrijpen!!! Begisch zeker...haha... :Stick Out Tongue: 

En den dikke - Cyprus  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> en den dikke? ikke niet begrijpen!!! Begisch zeker...haha...
> 
> En den dikke - Cyprus


..ikke en den dikke ..en de rest kan stikke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...Belgisch gezegde ..( wij menen dat niet zo hoor  :Smile: ..)

----------


## Raimun

Cyprus..............veel zee..veel zon..veel lege spaarpotten  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel zee en zon, en lege spaarpotten? - Verontruste inwoners  :Frown:

----------


## tarali

ikke en den dikke
gingen kolen pikken
den dikke liet ne scheet
zeven uren boven de wind
dat dn dikke zijn holleke stinkt ! (belgisch)

----------


## tarali

Verontruste inwoners - geen leven

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen Leven - Hartstilstand  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

Hartstilstand - Reanimeren

----------


## tarali

Reanimeren - herkansing

----------


## Raimun

herkansing.................examen ( proefwerken ?)

----------


## tarali

examen - nerveus ( zenuwachtig ? )

----------


## Neetje

nerveus ( zenuwachtig ? ) ... chilluh met pilluh ?  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Chillen met Pillen - Dromen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarali

Dromen - nachtmerries

----------


## Raimun

nacht merries.................slapende paarden

----------


## Janneke

Slapende paarden - nachtrust

----------


## Suske'52

nachtrust - naar de vaantjes .... ( momenteel )ook toevallig  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ken de uidrukking niet... :Stick Out Tongue:  lieve Suske...

Ehhhh Naar de Vaantjes - het Leven  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

het leven ....is fantastisch  :Wink:

----------


## Janneke

Fantastisch - Kampioen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kampioen -hard Werken  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun.....hoi....fijn weekend...

----------


## Raimun

hard werken....................in het zweet uw aanschijns......(enz...)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

In het zweet uw aanschijns - Boksers  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Boksers.......................kassa kassa

----------


## sietske763

kassa - tv programma

ha raimun en elisa!!!

----------


## Janneke

tv programma - De Wilde Keuken

----------


## Suske'52

de wilde keuken - fantasierijk ....hihi... :Wink:  

Elisa  :Big Grin:  naar de vaantjes.- op dat moment was mijn nachtrust naar de vaantjes ...omdat ik helder wakker was ....en het was gedaan met mijn nachtrust ...het was 01.30 .... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  het was zo toevallig hé ... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fantasierijk - Ontwerpers  :Embarrassment: 

Bedankt Suske...niet leuk zo vroeg al "klaarwakker"  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Ontwerpers - Kunstenaars

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kunstenaars - Creatieve mensen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

creatieve mensen - hobby

----------


## Janneke

hobby - tennis

----------


## sietske763

tennis - bal

----------


## Marleen

bal - koor

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koor - Zingen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Janneke

Zingen - douche  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wijsneusje

douche..................koude douche  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koude Douche - Progamma Kassa in Nederland  :Embarrassment:  

(daar delen ze een koude of warme douchekop aan bij bedrijven die iets heel moois voor een persoon hebben gedaan of juist "niet"!)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Janneke

Progamma Kassa in Nederland - kritisch

----------


## Wijsneusje

kritisch......................behoedzame benadering

----------


## Elisabeth9

Behoedzame benadering - Bankoverval  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marleen

Hahaha die is gevat!

Bankoverval - politie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Politie - Helpende Handen  :Embarrassment: 

Marleen: ja ik heb het zelf meegemaakt!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Janneke

> Marleen: ja ik heb het zelf meegemaakt!!!


Serieus?  :EEK!:  Lijkt me heftig...wel goed afgelopen allemaal?

Helpende handen - Rode Kruis

----------


## Wijsneusje

Rode Kruis ........................Tempeliers

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tempeliers - Bacardi  :Stick Out Tongue:  (tempeliers kun je op 2 manieren uitleggen) 

Janneke: ja het is goed afgelopen, (niet gewelddadig) maar je houd er altijd iets van over..."IK" was de Kassier.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wijsneusje

Bacardi  :Stick Out Tongue: .................Strohrum  :Cool: 

Elisabeth drink jij " Bacardi " lijk 'n Tempelier ?????....slecht voor de maag hé  :Frown: 
..of drink je "Tempelier " ( Belgisch biermerk ) ... lijk 'n Tempelier  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Strohrum - hik.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wijsneusje

hik...................middenrif

----------


## Elisabeth9

Middenrif - Lichaam  :Embarrassment:  

Ik had nog een restantje Bacardi... :Embarrassment:  Tempelier (Belgische bier) dat wist ik niet Wijsneusje..dank je..doegie

----------


## Raimun

lichaam..............omhulsel van..

----------


## Janneke

Omhulsel van - melkpak

----------


## Suske'52

melkpak - stevig

----------


## Marleen

stevig - sumoworstelaar

----------


## Raimun

sumoworstelaar.....................rituelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rituelen - Kerk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Kerk.................Kan Er Reorganisatie Komen  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

Kan Er Reorganisatie Komen .................faalangst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Faalangst - Examen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Examen - hectische tijd

----------


## Suske'52

hectische tijd - aan mijn beide mouwen wordt er getrokken en geroepen om aandacht  :Confused:  ....  :Mad:  ....

----------


## jolanda27

aan mijn beide mouwen wordt er getrokken en geroepen om aandacht - misschien blouse zonder mouwen aandoen (grapje)

aan mijn beide mouwen wordt er getrokken en geroepen om aandacht - grenzen stellen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

grenzen stellen ......je moet vandaag niet zelf doen , wat je morgen door iemand anders kan laten doen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarali

je moet vandaag niet zelf doen , wat je morgen door iemand anders kan laten doen - lekker slim zijn :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lekker slim zijn - Las Vegas (gokken) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gezellig weekend...dagggggggggggggg

----------


## tarali

Las Vegas - altijd feest

_fijn weekend voor iedereen_

----------


## Raimun

Altijd feest...............'n gezellige babbel.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## tarali

.'n gezellige babbel - roddelen  :Mad:

----------


## jolanda27

roddelen - kwaad bloed zetten

----------


## Suske'52

kwaad bloed zetten -verzuring  :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verzuring - Benen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

benen.............. neem de benen  :Cool:

----------


## tarali

neem de benen - vluchten

----------


## nanajuna

opnieuw beginnen - start

----------


## nanajuna

oei even verkeerd denk ik :-p

vluchten - rennen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rennen - Loopband (in sportschool)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Loopband - Tong op de schoenen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarali

Tong op de schoenen - water drinken

----------


## Raimun

water drinken ...............bron van leven

----------


## tarali

bron van het leven - gezondheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezondheid - Levensstijl  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

levensstijl....................veganist

----------


## Suske'52

veganist - homeopathie

----------


## tarali

homeopathie - geloof ik niet in

----------


## jolanda27

Geloof ik niet in - Kabouters  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Kabouters ..........Sneeuwwitje  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Sneeuwwitje - Nu nog de prins  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

nu nog de prins - Voor Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Voor Elisabeth ...............Beethoven (_ Für Elise_  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Beethoven - Walsen ( weense wals bv)  :Wink: 

Tarali: geen homeoptie voor jou? oke, maar wel een knuffel van mij.. :Embarrassment: 

Suske en Raimun: ach ik zwijmel...een "Prins" voor mij...ik heb iemand ontmoet en hij heeft een "paard"  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Beethoven - Walsen ( weense wals bv) 
> 
> Tarali: geen homeoptie voor jou? oke, maar wel een knuffel van mij..
> 
> Suske en Raimun: ach ik zwijmel...een "Prins" voor mij...ik heb iemand ontmoet en hij heeft een "paard"


Ha,ha, Elisabeth, het begint al in de buurt te komen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Walsen - Duizelig

----------


## Elisabeth9

Duizelig - Suikerspiegel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

suikerspiegel.................suikerspin

----------


## jolanda27

Suikerspin - Kermis

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kermis - Genieten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Genieten - van de regen ...  :Big Grin:  ( met nieuwe paraplu met vlinders en bloemen ...ik voel met net een kind ...hihi )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Van de regen - Waterton  :Embarrassment:  (om het regenwater op te vangen)

----------


## Raimun

Waterton (om het regenwater op te vangen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) ......sauna  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sauna - Gezondheid  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

gezondheid...............santé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

..zeggen wij bij het drinken van 'n biertje  :Cool: .. ik heb geen idee waarom..of zou het toch..??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sante - Voor een mooi Koningskoppel in Belgie  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor een mooi Koningskoppel in Belgie - Feest  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## tarali

Feest-warm-dronken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dronken - Akelig  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

akelig.............nachtpaarden  :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

nachtpaarden ................slapeloosheid

----------


## jolanda27

slapeloosheid - daar weet ik alles van  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

daar weet ik alles van  :Frown: ................slapen lijk 'n os  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

slapen lijk 'n os - zalig  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zalig - Een bord met warm eten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een bord met warm eten - door een leuke "man" gekookt  :Wink:  woehaaaaaa waar blijven mijn vrienden???? de zomer is bijna voorbij, kom snel..

knuffel dan maar?  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Door een leuke man gekookt - Waar? (ha, ha, die kombinatie heb ik nog niet gevonden, een mens kan niet alles hebben)  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Waar ??.................in de keuken  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jo ik zeg het wat klungelig...een leuke man die "kookt" voor MIJ! liefsssssss

Waar - op een mooie plek  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

op een mooie plek - al varende ...... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Al varende - Cruiseschepen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Cruiseschepen .............financiële aderlating

----------


## Elisabeth9

Financiele aderlating - De Beursgang  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

niemand? oke dan doe ik nog een rondje mee...hahahaha  :Big Grin: 

De Beursgang - Geld verdienen.... :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

geld verdienen - overleven  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Overleven - Zo voel ik mij  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

Zo voel ik mij - sloom 

Lieve Elisabeth, wens je veel positieve energie toe, dat kun jij nu wel gebruiken. Dikke knuffel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sloom - Slaapgebrek  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slaapgebrek - Wallen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

niemand komt langs??? leuk hoor dat associeren...hahahahaha...ik wordt bijna vrolijk omdat ik de enige ben die hier nu schrijft...ik ben geen Remie zoals ze zeggen (alleen op de wereld) maar een Remiaatje.... :Embarrassment:  Sietske HELPpppppp me  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

wallen - camoufleren 

Zeg Remiaatje, de aanhouder wint  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Speciaal voor jou, ben ik hier aan het schrijven.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> wallen - camoufleren 
> 
> Zeg Remiaatje, de aanhouder wint  Speciaal voor jou, ben ik hier aan het schrijven.


Jolanda ,
als je " de wallen " gaat camoufleren , raak je aan 'n belangrijk Amsterdams erfgoed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..zal je niet in dank afgenomen worden  :Mad:

----------


## Raimun

camoufleren ...............make up  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Make up - Theater... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Raimun: woehaaaa dat dacht ik al...je kan 2 kanten op met het woord "wallen" dus de hoeren (ook belangrijk) en de wallen onder de ogen...leukkkkkkkk

Jootje...geweldig dat je meeschrijft en de jongeman hierboven ook!!! toppertjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Theater................ " Hair "..( 1967 !  :Cool:  )

----------


## jolanda27

Hair - The phantom of the opera (indrukwekkend)

----------


## Raimun

Phantom........................spiritisme

----------


## jolanda27

spiritisme - overal aanwezig als je het wil zien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Overal aanwezig als je het wil zien - BeschermEngels  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

beschermengel .......................Heilige Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heilige Elisabeth - Sociaal  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Woehaaaaaaaaaaaa Raimun...hahahahahaha dag Pater..nonderju, toedeloe

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sociaal - Werkplaats  :Smile: 

Knusse zondag allen... :Wink:  he gezellig zo in mijn uppie op dit topic, dan kom je nog eens aan de beurt...hahahahahahaha :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Sociaal - Werkplaats 
> 
> Knusse zondag allen... he gezellig zo in mijn uppie op dit topic, dan kom je nog eens aan de beurt...hahahahahahaha


_of jij met jouw temperament zomaar je beurt kan afwachten ??...nou...._

----------


## Raimun

werkplaats .................menselijk brein  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Menselijk brein - Uitvinders van Medicijnen  :Embarrassment: 

Nee Raimun je slaat de spijker op de kop...dit meissie trappelt van ongeduld...hahahaha...bye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Uitvinders van medicijnen - Vooruitgang

----------


## Raimun

Vooruitgang.................Traction Avant ( Citroën 1934 )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Traction Avant - Monteurs  :Wink: 

mooi gevonden Raimun... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Monteurs - Chirurgen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

chirurgen ..............slagers

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slagers - Kwaliteit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

kwaliteit - beter dan een plofkip  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

beter dan 'n plofkip..............'n kip met gouden eieren  :Cool:

----------


## Suske'52

'n kip met gouden eieren -'n zondagskind (mijn dochter ..geboren op een zondag )

----------


## Raimun

'n zondagskind................de 7°dag rustdag

----------


## Raimun

santé...............wenselijk  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

wenselijk - dat het een ieder hier goed mag gaan. Carpe diem  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

dat het een ieder hier mag goed gaan -Carpe Diem -voor jou hetzelfde JO  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor jou hetzelfde Jo - Liefde en Vriendschap  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand nog langs geweest...oke doe ik nog een rondje...

Liefde en Vriendschap - Zwanger  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

zwanger..............bevallen

----------


## Flogiston

Bevallen - Gratie

Oké, misschien wat vergezocht. Maar dat mag bij associëren, toch?

Ik dacht bij 'bevallen' aan 'bevallig', en wie zijn er nu bevalliger dan de drie Gratiën?

----------


## Raimun

Gratie.....................gelukkige toevalligheid  :Confused: 

 de bevalligheid van die drie dames is natuurlijk 'n subjectieve waarneming , ik houd het eerder bij de vraag :
"" What's in a man's mind "".. in dit geval die van Rubens , toen hij dit portret schilderde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gracieus bevallen zit er niet in....maar het is associeren mannen, dus dan kan er veel toch? leuk hoor, ik mag dat wel!!!  :Cool: 

Gelukkige toevalligheid - de Staatsloterij winnen!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjesssssssss

----------


## Raimun

De Staatsloterij winnen .............dagromen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

...rechtzetting....."" dagdromen "" natuurlijk 

(ik moet mijn toetsenbord bija verkrahten om hir alles uist etypt t krjgen ..!!!!!!!!!!!! bij deze 'n saaltje daarvan !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

och gut eh gut Raimunneke toch...hahahahahahaha...lullo....ik zie hierboven dat je er flink moeite mee hebt...is dat toetsenbord nog wel goed? koop een andere...kringloop of nieuw bv....pffffffffff sterkte ermee!  :Wink:  toedelidoki...

Dagdromen - Verliefd  :Stick Out Tongue:  bah...

----------


## Raimun

> och gut eh gut Raimunneke toch...hahahahahahaha...lullo....ik zie hierboven dat je er flink moeite mee hebt...is dat toetsenbord nog wel goed? koop een andere...kringloop of nieuw bv....pffffffffff sterkte ermee!  toedelidoki...
> 
> Dagdromen - Verliefd  bah...


ter info Elisabeth , 
mijn toetsenbord is perfect in orde !! :Smile: 
Het probleem ligt hier op dit forum !! 
Elders heb ik geen problemen , hier typ ik maar aan halve snelheid , herlees ik alles 2 x 
en moet zo ongeveer 1/3 van de tekst corrigeren , opdat het ordentelijk en leesbaar blijft 
( 'n voorbeeld van ongecorrigeerde tekst heb je kunnen zien !! ))


Verliefd ( bah... ??? ) ....wat is daar bah..aan ?? )......zalig gevoel  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verliefd - Zweverig  :Wink: 

Oke Raimun..hahahahaha...ja dat kan maar zo dat het aan deze website ligt..helpppppppp.ze zijn de boel aan het vernieuwen/veranderen/verbeteren? hier en daar begrijp ik...ik kon zojuist er niet op, maar toen ik de stekker ook nog eens in het stopcontact deed probeerde ik het opnieuw...en whalla... :Stick Out Tongue:  daar ben ik...och gelukkig is je toetsenbord goed....de andere lady's hebben daar ook eens enorm last van gehad....tja...vervelend zeg, rondom "hinderlijk"...bedankt voor de moeite dat je nog schrijft...
sterkte met de storm....prettige dag.... :Embarrassment:  byeeeeeeeeee..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand meer op dit moment? okidoki.....AnMa is oma geworden, gaaf he?  :Big Grin:  prachtig....
oke dan doe ik nog een rondje mee...ehhhhh..

Zweverig - Lage Bloeddruk  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

lage bloeddruk......................systeem storing

----------


## Elisabeth9

Systeemstoring - Goede Monteurs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

goede monteurs.................de juiste man op de juiste plaats  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

De juiste man op de juiste plaats - Wetenschap  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Wetenschap..........................meten is weten  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Meten is Weten - Kunst  :Embarrassment:  gezellige dag ondanks de plensregen Raimun...doegieeeeeeeeee

----------


## Raimun

Kunst....................Castratie (indien vakkundig   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flogiston

Castratie - Frustratie

(indien onvrijwillig) ;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Frustratie - Verslaafd  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Verslaafd...................wie niet  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wie niet ? - Het kan anders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het kan anders - Gezond Leven  :Stick Out Tongue:  (hey Raimun waar blijf je?) Groetjes en een prettige dag.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Het kan anders - Gezond Leven  (hey Raimun waar blijf je?) Groetjes en een prettige dag....


_verloren gelopen in de mist_

----------


## Flogiston

mist ... het zomerzonnetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het Zomerzonnetje - Vit D aanmaak  :Stick Out Tongue:  (Ach Raimaun, ik geef je mijn tom tom wel te leen zodat je niet meer verdwaalt! :Stick Out Tongue: ..dagg)


groeten Flogiston...byeeeeeee

----------


## Raimun

...aanmaak.................aanmaakster

----------


## Blaman

aanmaakster - uitmaakster

----------


## Elisabeth9

gatver wat flauw.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik sla wel een rondje over

het was VIT D Raimun..jij verbasterd de boel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> gatver wat flauw.... ik sla wel een rondje over
> 
> het was VIT D Raimun..jij verbasterd de boel


Shit , ik zal die Tom Tom maar komen halen zeker  :Confused:  ..ben het Noorden kwijt denk ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

ik sla wel 'n rondje over ............ik geef er eentje  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik geef er eentje - een presentje  :Wink: 

om niet te verdwalen stuur ik je denkbeeldig de tom tom maar per post!!! lummel... :Embarrassment:  goed weekend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Presentje - Sinterklaas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Sinterklaas.................niet voor iedereen helaas  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet voor iedereen helaas - Een gezin  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

een gezin...........tafels van vermenigvuldiging

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tafels van vermenigvuldiging (pff lang woord) - Muizen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag Raimun...prettige dag  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

muizen..............muizenissen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Muizenissen - Positief denken

----------


## Raimun

Positief denken ...............ingesteldheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ingesteldheid - Ontspannen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

ontspannen...............pintje drinken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pintje drinken - Vrienden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Vrienden ( :Stick Out Tongue:  ?? )..............uchteren 

(Elisabeth , steek jij altijd je tong uit naar jouw vrienden ???  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Uchteren - Restaurant  :Embarrassment:  ( ja als ze klieren wel  :Wink: .. )

----------


## Raimun

Restaurant...............Bourgondisch  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bourgondisch - Frankrijk  :Wink:

----------


## simon12

Frankrijk ~ Eiffel Tower

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eiffel Tower - Architect  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Architect..............Rijksbouwmeester

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rijksbouwmeester - Subsidie  :Stick Out Tongue:  (woehaaaaaa) grapje....

----------


## Raimun

subsidie .............boerenbedrog  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Boerenbedrog - Oplichters  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun dank voor je leuke lieve mailtje inzake mijn verjaardag!!!  :Wink:  .de site is veranderd van pm..ik krijg het niet voor elkaar...nu ook geen tijd om er beter naar te kijken...vervelend...ik zal de boel eens schonen etc..teveel zit erin denk ik...dagggggg hele knusse dag...alle goeds...Lieve groet van mij....Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oplichters - Gevangenis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flogiston

Gevangenis - Tunnel

(Voor elk probleem bestaat een oplossing, toch?)

----------


## Raimun

Tunnel........syndroom

(Ja....,
doch 'n probleem is maar 'n probleem , als je er 'n probleem in ziet !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Syndroom - Ziekte  :Embarrassment:  

Flogiston: jij bedoeld natuurlijk een tunnelgraven stiekem als je in de bajes zit...jaaaaaaaaaaaa leuk ik doe mee...hahahaha :Stick Out Tongue: 
Raimun: problemen zijn er om te onderzoeken./...hihi... :Big Grin: 

fijn weekend mannen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ziekte - Medicijnen  :Smile: 

Hallo Mannen zijn jullie ook ondergedoken? prettige dag verder, de zon schijnt zo heerlijk... :Cool:  groetjesssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo...allemaal nog in winterslaap? wakker worden.....joehoeeeeeeeee  :Wink:  oke, dan doe ik nog een rondje, tja waarom niet....ha,ha...

Medicijnen - Noodzakelijk bij ziekte... :Embarrassment: 

fijn weekend allemaal.....mijn vrienden.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noodzakelijk bij ziekte - Zorg van mensen  :Big Grin: 

Fijne zondag allemaal...zitten jullie weg te dromen bij facebook of anders? toch niet de lotto gewonnen he? , tja dan lig je languit op de Bahama's of zoiets...haha...geintje... :Stick Out Tongue:  het ga jullie goed vandaag en morgen ect...tot ziens...Groetjessssssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zorg van Mensen - Mantelzorgers.... :Embarrassment: 

Ben je er al AnMa? doe je mee met dit onderwerp want ik zit hier heeeeeeeeeeeel alleen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  fijne dag...

----------


## anMa

Lente

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lente - Lammeren  :Wink: 

Hallo AnMa...fijne dag gewenst...

----------


## anMa

Schaapjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa, het is de bedoeling dat je 2 dingen opschrijft....mijn laatste woord is "Lammeren" daar ga jij mee door, dus dan wordt het:

Lammeren-Schaapjes.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Schaapjes - Melk  :Embarrassment: 

Fijn weekend AnMa...lieve groet..

----------


## anMa

Melk-melktandjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Melktandjes - Jonge kinderen  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Spelen

----------


## anMa

Jonge kinderen - spelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spelen - Buiten  :Wink:  (Leuk AnMa)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Buiten-ontmoetingen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ontmoetingen - Zakelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Zakelijk-winst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Winst - Blij gevoel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand te zien hier...okidoki dan doe ik nog een extra rondje.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Blij gevoel - Als de Zon Schijnt  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Als de zo'n schijnt- Bloeiende bloemen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bloeiende Bloemen - Hooikoorts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Hooikoorts -kriebels

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kriebels - Verliefd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Verliefd-rode rozen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rode Rozen - Moederdag  :Embarrassment:  


(Leuk AnMa) ....

----------


## anMa

Moederdag- vaderdag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vaderdag - Dankbaarheid  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dankbaarheid- feest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Feest - Begrafenis  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Begrafenis- herinneringen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Herinneringen - Verdriet  :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Verdriet-troost

----------


## Elisabeth9

Troost - Eten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Eten- drinken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Drinken - Frankrijk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Frankrijk - vrijheid gelijkheid en broederschap

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijheid, gelijkheid, broederschap - Utopia  :Big Grin:  (tv progamma in Nederland)

----------


## anMa

Utopia- Thomas moore

----------


## Elisabeth9

Thomas Moore - Bijzonder Mens... :Embarrassment:  (Beterschap anMa)

----------


## anMa

Bijzonder mens - mensenredder

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mensenredder - Sint Bernard  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Sint Bernard- kloosterorde

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kloosterorde - Rozenkrans  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

rozenkrans-meiprocessie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Meiprocessie - Kerk  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Kerk.............Geschiedenis

( jullie zijn blijkbaar in 'n godsdienstige stemming ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geschiedenis - President  :Smile: 

(Als je de dood weer nabij meemaakt dan komen er kerkelijke gedachten bij)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

fijne pinksterdag..doegieeeeeeeeee

----------


## anMa

President-republiek

----------


## anMa

Republiek-vooruitgang

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vooruitgang - Technieken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Technieken - nieuwe tijd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nieuwe tijd - Nieuwe Klok.... :Stick Out Tongue:  (woehaaaaaaaaaaaa)  :Cool:  geintje...

----------


## anMa

Nieuwe klok....haan kukeleku

----------


## Elisabeth9

Haan Kukeleku - Vroeg Opstaan  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Vroeg opstaan-levensgenieter

----------


## Elisabeth9

Levensgenieter - Vakantie  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Vakantie-zee

----------


## anMa

Zee- ontdekkingsreiziger

----------


## Flogiston

Ontdekkingsreiziger - Mars One

----------


## anMa

Mars one- mars ijsje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mars ijsje - Voetbal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Voetbal- dronken mannen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dronken mannen - Snurken  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Snurken- echtscheiding

----------


## gossie

echtscheiding - triest

----------


## anMa

Triest - chocola

----------


## gossie

chocola - lékker

----------


## anMa

Lekker-badderen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Badderen - Eendjes  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

eendjes..............2pk GT !!

----------


## anMa

2 PK GT?...-vraagteken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vraagteken - Woorden  :Wink: 

2pk GT...ik denk Anma dat Raimun die leuke auto's bedoeld...een eend rijdt daar zeggen we dan...die leuke oude wagentjes met fijne veringen als je door de bocht scheurt...klapraampjes, en een mooie pook!!! super...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Woorden-daden

----------


## gossie

daden - doen

----------


## anMa

Doen -Leren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leren - School  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

School- schoolziek

----------


## Elisabeth9

Schoolziek - Kinderen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Kinderen-lief

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lief - Puppies  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Pappies-kapotte schoenen

----------


## anMa

Puppies -kapotte schoenen. Stomme iPad (pappies)

----------


## Elisabeth9

hahaha AnMa...ik dacht al...allez wat zegt deze vrouw toch he?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kapotte schoenen - Schoenmaker  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Schoenmaker - spijkertjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spijkertjes - Bouwmarkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Bouwmarkt -handige mannen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Handige mannen - Stoere vrouwen  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Stoere vrouwen- ruzie

----------


## Flogiston

Ruzie - (meestal) Onnodig

----------


## anMa

Onnodig-onmisbaar

----------


## Elisabeth9

Onmisbaar - Water  :Embarrassment:  

Prettig weekend anMa en Flogiston  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Water. -Kreeft -Schorpioen-vissen (watertekens)

----------


## gossie

watertekens - sterrrenbeelden

----------


## anMa

Sterrenbeelden-karaktereigenschappen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Karaktereigenschappen - Temperament  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik doe nog een rondje mee....hihi.... :Big Grin: 

Temperament - Spanje  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Spanje - mannetjeskoeien ;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mannetjeskoeien - Cultuur  :Wink: 


ps: dat is een goeie Flogiston ha,ha,....inderdaad!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Cultuur-volksfeest

----------


## gossie

volksfeest - kermis

----------


## Raimun

kermis...... smoutebollen  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

smoutebollen - lieve mensen! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

lieve mensen ....geruste zielen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

geruste zielen........ ontspanning :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ontspanning .... na inspanning

----------


## gossie

na inspanning .... zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

zitten ............zitvlak  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

zitvlak .... kruk :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kruk - Plant  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wat zijn smoutebollen Raimun.... :Embarrassment: ? geen idee...of bedoel je oliebollen?

----------


## anMa

Plant- klavertje 4

----------


## Raimun

" smoutebollen " , "oliebollen " zijn hetzelfde ,
de andere benaming komt omdat ze vroeger in smout (.. of reuzel is dierlijk vet !) gebakken werden ! 

Het hoort natuurlijk bij de kermis !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

klavertje 4..... geluksbrenger  :Confused:

----------


## anMa

Gelukbrengend-hoofdprijs

----------


## Raimun

hoofdprijs.............jackpot !

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jackpot - Geluk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bedankt Raimun voor de toelichting...smoutebollen zijn dus stoute bollen....hihi (geintje)  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Geluk-getal 36

----------


## Elisabeth9

Getal 36 - Bingo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Bingo- mr bean

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mr Bean - Drama  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Drama- 2 spoken in pyjama. Haha. (Das n versje van vroeger....)

----------


## Raimun

2 spoken in pyjama .......onder moeders paraplu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Onder moeders paraplu - Laarsen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Laarzen- modder

----------


## gossie

modder - masker  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

masker...............rituelen

----------


## gossie

rituelen.......wierook

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rituelen - Culturen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wierook - Reiniging  :Wink:  (er ging effe wat fout)

----------


## Raimun

reiniging..........opgeruimd staat netjes ( ook van binnen !! :Confused:  )

----------


## Raimun

reiniging.............opgeruimd staat netjes  :Smile: .. (( ook in het hoofdje ! !  :Confused: ))

----------


## anMa

Opgeruimd staat netjes-vuilnisbak

----------


## gossie

vuilnisbak...........kringloop

----------


## Raimun

kringloop ............ rondjes lopen

----------


## anMa

Rondjes lopen-postbode

----------


## Raimun

postbode...............vroege vogels

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vroege vogels - Meer tijd.... :Wink:  fijn weekend lieve vrienden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Meer tijd - De stad bezoeken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

De stad bezoeken- uitverkoop

----------


## gossie

uitverkoop - goedkoper

----------


## anMa

Goedkoper-merkartikelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Merkartikelen - Levensmiddelen  :Wink: 


ps: gezellige dag vrienden..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Levensmiddelen-gezondheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezondheid - Goede Voeding  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Goede voeding-ontwikkelingshulp

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ontwikkelingshulp - Regering  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Regering - 642 Miljoen betalen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

642 miljoen betalen - EUROPA

----------


## anMa

EUROPA-emigreren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Emigreren - Ingrijpend  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ingrijpend - Ebola (ziekte)  :Frown: 

Hallo allemaal, doet er nog iemand leuk mee met een topic...gezellie toch? Groetjes van mij...Elisa :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Ebola ziekte- genezing

----------


## Elisabeth9

Genezing - Blijdschap  :Wink: 

(dank Anma)  :Embarrassment:  prettige dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blijdschap - Verjaardag  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Verjaardag-verplichtingen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verplichtingen - Feestdagen  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Feestdagen - ruzies

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ruzie's - Verdriet  :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Verdriet-vriendinnentroost

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vriendinnentroost - Blijdschap  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Blijdschap- gezondheid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezondheid - Kostbaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kostbaar-verzekeren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Verzekeren - Banken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Banken-lekker zitten

----------


## Raimun

banken............zandbanken

----------


## anMa

Zandbanken-bootreis

----------


## Raimun

bootreis.................Caraïben

----------


## anMa

Caraïben-muziek

----------


## Raimun

muziek.............decibels

----------


## anMa

Decibels-herriestoppers

----------


## anMa

Herrieschoppers-oorklachten

----------


## anMa

Wie doet er nog mee?
Oorklachten -olijfolie

----------


## Raimun

olijfolie.........persen

----------


## Raimun

persen..!!..... die zonnepanelen zijn er hier ook tussen geperst !!!!

----------


## anMa

Zonnepanelen-paraplu

----------


## gossie

paraplu - zonnenstralen

----------


## anMa

Zonnestralen-zonnebloemen

----------


## gossie

zonnebloemen - vakantie

----------


## anMa

Vakantie- vakantiegeld

----------


## gossie

vakantiegeld - buffertje

----------


## anMa

Buffertje-watersnood

----------

